# 2.5T Owner's Forum



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so I thought that with the introduction of more than 1 turbo product for the 2.5 community, we could start a forum for all 2.5 Turbo owners. Take it where you want but I thought it could be a brainstorming type of forum for fresh, new ideas, picture share, DIY instructions, Q & A, random chat...whatever!
Anybody with me on this one?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

Completely misread the original post.
Sounds good to me. I'm curious how big the 2.5T community is. But I'd love a place we would share ideas.


_Modified by kiserhd at 3:18 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (kiserhd)*

i can't wait to join this club. Its amazing how many companies are interested in this motor. Is there really that big of a crowd for so many aftermarket companies to dump so much R & D into??? Im not trying to knock our motor or anything but it looks like a lot of people have many ideas for our 5 cyl.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Ok, so I thought that with the introduction of more than 1 turbo product for the 2.5 community, we could start a forum for all 2.5 Turbo owners. Take it where you want but I thought it could be a brainstorming type of forum for fresh, new ideas, picture share, DIY instructions, Q & A, random chat...whatever!
Anybody with me on this one?









I have some hosting space space and can get free domain name
You can have whatever you need as long as you administrate and maintain it 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andre


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I have some hosting space space and can get free domain name
You can have whatever you need as long as you administrate and maintain it 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andre

For real? That would be awesome. You still have my email, right? If not, pm me and we will set it up!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (kiserhd)*

Hey Hans! I saw on another forum about you getting the front mount. How is that going? I only got to see the post you had here for a second and was going to read it again this afternoon and you modified it!!
ps. Any word on living quarters on the east coast yet? What about H2Oi???


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

Yeah I didnt really read your first post and starting going off about FMIC's and flying monkeys and whatnot. 
I have a treadstone FMIC. Right now it is beating me on a trip to the east coast. Hopefully I'll have a house by the end of the month.
So are you trying to make this a 2.5T Owners thread, or are you interested in starting your own forum?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (kiserhd)*

Either. It kinda does not matter. I think Andre is going to hook us up here anyway. When I get to talk to him, I will let you know.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

Sounds good. 
Anyways the jist of my previously edited post was SMIC vs FMIC. Both on mustang dynos but the numbers varied greatly (more than expected from temp/elevation differences). I'm curious if a FMIC can negatively effect performance.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Ok, so I thought that with the introduction of more than 1 turbo product for the 2.5 community, we could start a forum for all 2.5 Turbo owners. Take it where you want but I thought it could be a brainstorming type of forum for fresh, new ideas, picture share, DIY instructions, Q & A, random chat...whatever!
Anybody with me on this one?









If you are serious about getting a 2.5T subforum on Vortex you need to make a thread over here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=23
then the admins can gauge the interest in a 2.5T forum, I am assuming by how many people reply to the thread. I really don't think they will go for it, seeing as there isn't a VRT/VR6T forum.
but if you do make your own forum, I'd be willing to help in my free time










_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 9:54 AM 9-21-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Sounds good. 
Anyways the jist of my previously edited post was SMIC vs FMIC. Both on mustang dynos but the numbers varied greatly (more than expected from temp/elevation differences). I'm curious if a FMIC can negatively effect performance.

I would be interested as well. That is an interesting question. Let me know if you find more information.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Soon as I get settled and finish the exhaust. I'll get another base line dyno and start experimenting.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Soon as I get settled and finish the exhaust. I'll get another base line dyno and start experimenting. 

Now that my car is running well, I am looking to do another "Mustang" Dyno. I had one when my car was the prototype for the AWE catback exhaust and it was GIAC chipped. Now, I would like to do it on the same type of dyno so we can get a very "true" measure of what this kit produces. I actually may be near one today.... perhaps I will stop in!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

I still haven't got around to getting a new baseline dyno. I did get the new exhaust on though. I'm not sure if I'm 100% happy with it. Its a bit louder than I'd like.
http://www.vimeo.com/2065852


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

I wanna join the club!!!
2.5T!!!!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Awesome! Just Curious, why does your sig say RIP???


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Cuz I had a White Rabbit that was totaled and now I have a Sage Green 2.5T

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Ok, so I thought that with the introduction of more than 1 turbo product for the 2.5 community, we could start a forum for all 2.5 Turbo owners. Take it where you want but I thought it could be a brainstorming type of forum for fresh, new ideas, picture share, DIY instructions, Q & A, random chat...whatever!
Anybody with me on this one?









I know C2 makes a turbo kit,but who else actually has one on the market and not in development?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
I know C2 makes a turbo kit,but who else actually has one on the market and not in development?

No one as of now, eurojet has put their project on hold while they get some other projects completed. other than that, it's either custom setups or go with C2.
I had C2 stage 2 on my car, didnt last me very long. However sometime in the near future like summer of 09 hopefully i'll have a new custom setup.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Corruptkid)*

i feel left out.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_Cuz I had a White Rabbit that was totaled and now I have a Sage Green 2.5T

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry about the white rabbit







Those are sweet..However, I almost bought the sage green. They are beautiful !!!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
No one as of now, eurojet has put their project on hold while they get some other projects completed. other than that, it's either custom setups or go with C2.
I had C2 stage 2 on my car, didnt last me very long. However sometime in the near future like summer of 09 hopefully i'll have a new custom setup.









I thought for sure that I saw more another at H2O, no??


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i feel left out. 

No need to! I see that you are checking out the Stage 3 setup!!!!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

Vag Motorsports out of Canada has a kit as well. I dont know anything about pricing/availability. just 238whp 283wtq was their advertised numbers.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
No need to! I see that you are checking out the Stage 3 setup!!!! 

Yes lol. Now its that, or motorcycle. :/


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
I thought for sure that I saw more another at H2O, no??









Well yes of course VAG Motorsports out of Canada has a setup done on their car, but as far as I know, it is not out to the public yet. After speaking with some people associated with that car, there is much more to come from that car. When I meant go C2 or custom, I didn't mean that they are the only company out there, but however they are the only one selling a kit to the public at this point in time


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
or motorcycle. :/

I have one of those for sale!! 
2006 GSXR 600


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so Happy vw Bunny how was the GIAC software, thinking of making the switch so I have a 100 octane mode when I go water meth, that and I'm kinda sick of rough idle CELs. still need my defective turbo swapped out though


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so Happy vw Bunny how was the GIAC software, thinking of making the switch so I have a 100 octane mode when I go water meth, that and I'm kinda sick of rough idle CELs. still need my defective turbo swapped out though


Aaaahh! Are you the one whose turbo seized? I was just asking around today to find out whose turbo seized. I may have an issue with the bearing in mine. Been making a low tone whistle when under full load. I mentioned it to Chris and he says that I should probably send it in to Precision for inspection/warranty repair.
I loved my GIAC chip! I do still miss it a bit in the low RPM range. It was much quicker off the starting line but it is the trade off for the boost! Your rough idle, is this related to your plugs or is is software driven? Have you spoken to Jeff about tweaking the software?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Hows the cars guys? any chance of this fourm


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Hows the cars guys? any chance of this fourm

Mines good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm lovin mine but either the MKV is too much heavier than the MKIV or my MKIV is just that much more powerful.
Nothing a turbo cant solve








Or maybe a chip


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Hows the cars guys? any chance of this fourm

Car is great! Making a few changes on it this winter so for the spring, it should be awesome!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

what plans do you have


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_

Aaaahh! Are you the one whose turbo seized? I was just asking around today to find out whose turbo seized. I may have an issue with the bearing in mine. Been making a low tone whistle when under full load. I mentioned it to Chris and he says that I should probably send it in to Precision for inspection/warranty repair.
I loved my GIAC chip! I do still miss it a bit in the low RPM range. It was much quicker off the starting line but it is the trade off for the boost! Your rough idle, is this related to your plugs or is is software driven? Have you spoken to Jeff about tweaking the software?


should be related to the software not compensating for the larger injectors at idle. finally shipping my car back to BVA in portland this week. planning on having a forge dv put in and some more heat sheilding at the same time. trying to figure out some other good supporting mods for stg2.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

the forge dv should take you about 20 mins to install?????


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah but the cars gonna be down there anyways for the turbo replacement and that 20 min is about what book time is so I'll part with $30 for the convenience of not doing it in an apartment parking lot


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
I had C2 stage 2 on my car, didnt last me very long. 



please elaborate. what happened?


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Darth_Bunny)*

Oh geez. Here we go.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Darth_Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_Bunny* »_

please elaborate. what happened?

x2 lol


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
x2 lol

OK. What am I missing here? This is the place for these questions, isn't it?


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Darth_Bunny)*

Sorry...thought maybe i was getting slammed but i'm only out-of-touch. (whew, and I thought it was something serious!)


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Darth_Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_Bunny* »_Sorry...thought maybe i was getting slammed but i'm only out-of-touch. (whew, and I thought it was something serious!)















I take it you did some research?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (ENRGZR)*

yay VW


_Modified by mujjuman at 8:50 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (mujjuman)*

pm'd


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_the forge dv should take you about 20 mins to install?????









That is one of the things that I was looking to do this winter. Anyone have instructions on how to do so?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Oh geez. Here we go.

Hey Elitist! Great to have you hear on our thread!
How is your turbo bunny doing???


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Darth_Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_Bunny* »_

please elaborate. what happened?

Best to keep these on the PM's since we have lurkers trying to sabotage the thread...


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

Ever look under my name?
Nice double post as well.
Always nice to see all my friends around.








-S


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Anyone have instructions on how to do so?

step1-Buy a forge 007 DV.
step2-Use flat head screw driver to loosen 2 hose clamps holding it on.
step3-Remove stock DV.
step4-Install new forge DV.
step5-Tighten clamps with flathead screw driver.
-S


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
step1-Buy a forge 007 DV.
step2-Use flat head screw driver to loosen 2 hose clamps holding it on.
step3-Remove stock DV.
step4-Install new forge DV.
step5-Tighten clamps with flathead screw driver.
-S

Awesome! Thanks! Most helpful information ever!
Yeah, I had a computer lock up problem at work thus causing the double post. Computers are funny that way. Must be the reason why I never saw the "Rabbit with a "T"" under your name!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone know of any turbo jetta's running around?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

username = darkk


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Forum Still working on the name


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

registered. Is that "the Forum"?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

yea


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

in!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in... Great idea


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_I'm in... Great idea

x2!!!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yup,I'm here. car runs great.I thought the turbo was huge when I first looked at it. I guess they use this one turbo size for all the different HP ranges. 60/81. mine is at stage2. been very happy so far.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_yup,I'm here. car runs great.I thought the turbo was huge when I first looked at it. I guess they use this one turbo size for all the different HP ranges. 60/81. mine is at stage2. been very happy so far.









just a quick thought here. Have you gotten the revised manifold with the high temp coating? Also, you may want to look into a hood insulator. It gets pretty hot in there!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

yes,mine came with the new ceramic coated manifold. I know about the heat already,a piece of my insulation from the upper firewall fell onto the turbo and got to smoldering. burned up a pretty good sized piece of it. I need to get some insulmat or something for summer...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_yes,mine came with the new ceramic coated manifold. I know about the heat already,a piece of my insulation from the upper firewall fell onto the turbo and got to smoldering. burned up a pretty good sized piece of it. I need to get some insulmat or something for summer...

you should get insulation quickly.... 
but anyway, nice engine bay and Sweet color!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

My DP rattles on the exhaust tunnel. There doesn't seem to be any adjustment anywhere to prevent this. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

mine doesn't. pics?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

I had the down pipe issue i just went to 3in tb.. what are you guys talking about wraping it mine doesnt seem to get to hot


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Where the turbo DP and facatory DP meet, that is right up against the tunnel/firewall. 
Infact, it's so tight I could not get the last bolt through on the dp. I don't have pics. It's 16F right now, not gonna happen anytime soon lol.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Yeah man I agree, sub-20 degrees most of the afternoon here and sub-10 degrees most of the morning...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I have extra heat shielding on my a/c lines, been advised by multiple people to look into shielding the abs unit, has anyone else done this


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm really looking to go turbo this coming summer.
Congratulations to all!
Quick questions: What is the redline for your cars now? I'm especially interested in your reply Darth Bunny, cause have an autobot too
Also, when (RPM) does the boot kick in for you guys with the C2 kit? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

Why are people worried about the heat and what are you doing about it? I havent heard anything about this


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_I'm really looking to go turbo this coming summer.
Congratulations to all!
Quick questions: What is the redline for your cars now? I'm especially interested in your reply Darth Bunny, cause have an autobot too
Also, when (RPM) does the boot kick in for you guys with the C2 kit? 
Thanks in advance! 

http://www.germanmods.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_I'm really looking to go turbo this coming summer.
Congratulations to all!
Quick questions: What is the redline for your cars now? I'm especially interested in your reply Darth Bunny, cause have an autobot too
Also, when (RPM) does the boot kick in for you guys with the C2 kit? 
Thanks in advance! 

the factory "redline" remains the same no matter what you do with the motor,but the rev limit now on mine is 6700 rpm. my turbo starts spooling at around 2500,at 3000 it is at full boost.1st and 2nd is way quick,3rd gets to over 80 oh so fast,4th and 5th is where this sucker pulls for the stars.it seems the more load on the car the better the pull. like up hill etc...I'm semi concerned with heat issues for the summer. turbo and a/c lines very close also close to the firewall.anyone have suggestions. and no,I'm not giving my turbo to you so I don't have to worry about it. lol nice numbers on the Audi4u turbo project...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_My DP rattles on the exhaust tunnel. There doesn't seem to be any adjustment anywhere to prevent this. Anyone have any suggestions?

Mine always has rattled. I don't know if it has just gotten better with the colder temperatures or I just dont hear it anymore but anyway, it hasn't bothered me in a while.
Another turbo rabbit that lives near me said that he hammered his frame in a little and it no longer rattles for him. (edit- see email correspondence)
"Yes.. in regards to the down pipe rubbing its very minimal but enough to drive you crazy. Where the down pipe is rubbing I hammered and dallied the tunnel back a little and trimmed the heat shield. It fixed it but was still hoping to maybe get a different down pipe to center it in the tunnel a little better. If you talk to John @ AWE he should be able to set you up with the resonator delete pipe and that will give you some growl back. I just ordered a muffler delete section from him hoping to get more noise yet. Ill have to let you know. The car seems to have woken up after the software update... and no check engine light !! was a fun ride home (except for the rain) Havnt talked to Chris yet to see when I will be getting my manifold. Hope all is well !!"
I was not ready to do that myself so I have been looking into a different DP going to the Cat. Since my car has the AWE Catback exhaust I was going to ask them to see what they had to offer. They prototyped my car for the catback exhaust system so they know my car well but not since the turbo. The other turbo owner that I mentioned also has the AWE system and has agreed with me that since the turbo installation, the exhaust is way too quiet. He eliminated his resonator but it still was too quiet so now he has also eliminated the muffler. I want to meet up with him soon to hear the difference. He says that he really likes it a lot. So, I was thinking that if I made those changes, then I would look into the DP issue at the same time. However, I think that I also will wait for after winter for this change.
Right now, the most pressing issue is the clutch. It is going and fast. I have just ordered the clutchmasters Stage 3 clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. They offered me an deal I could not pass up. So I will be installing it this Saturday. It is only 13 pounds so it is 1/3 lighter than stock. Should be adding more boost too! I guess we will have to see.








Oh, and ps. - I just had to replace the pads on the rear brakes at 22,000 miles. The clutch and the brakes were the 2 things that C2 recommended upgrading so I guess it is a good thing to do before you have to. I am looking at upgrading to the hawk brakes from my hubby's GTI since he is upgrading his with the R32 brakes. But, that will also have to wait until after the clutch is complete. Too close to the holidays for time and money.










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 11:15 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so I have extra heat shielding on my a/c lines, been advised by multiple people to look into shielding the abs unit, has anyone else done this

When my rabbit was producing massive amounts of heat, we were looking into wrapping everything but upon further inspection, we noticed that cyllinder 1 & 5 on the exhaust manifold were cracked almost all the way around. That is when C2 decided to re-design the exhaust manifold with relief cuts and high heat coat it. I had previously put the insulation under the hood for precautionary purposes since it seemed like the paint would blister. Since I have put the new manifold in, there has not been any issue with heat.
I am curious about 2 things here.
1. What year are your rabbits? There should be heat shields covering the power steering. Do all of you also have this?
2. Do all of you have the new manifold installed?
If so, with both of these things, are you still having heat issues? Perhaps we need to look into some more insulation items.....


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_I'm really looking to go turbo this coming summer.
Congratulations to all!
Quick questions: What is the redline for your cars now? I'm especially interested in your reply Darth Bunny, cause have an autobot too
Also, when (RPM) does the boot kick in for you guys with the C2 kit? 
Thanks in advance! 

My car is manual transmission so I am not sure if it is different for the automatic. But, I had already asked the question about the rev limiter and redline. I had received a response from Jeff at C2 (software programmer) and this was his response....
"Rev limter is set to 6700. 
The native limiter is not 'hard' so the motor will rev to 7000. 
-Jeffrey Atwood"
I just try not to take it above the redline.
Boost kicks in for me at about 2700-3000. At 3000, and I agree with the above postings, hold on because you are in for a ride!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

I want boost. I knew there was so much potential for this engine and I was proven right, thanks to Audi4u and his crew's finding and C2 Motorsports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if only I had the money...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_I want boost. I knew there was so much potential for this engine and I was proven right, thanks to Audi4u and his crew's finding and C2 Motorsports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if only I had the money...

Start saving all spare change!!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

just a thought (not very cosmetic)
what about somthing like a subie scoop to force air on the turbo to help keep it cool in that area?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

If I wanted my car to look like a WRX,I would have bought one of those instead...UGH!!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_just a thought (not very cosmetic)
what about somthing like a subie scoop to force air on the turbo to help keep it cool in that area? 

That was definitely a thought when I had my heat issue but not since they sent the new manifold. It is just not hot enough in there anymore to justify that type of mod at this point.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Start saving all spare change!!

True..


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

I had the same damn thing happen where the manifold fell apart I had to pull it off and weld it. I finally got a new one works good no heat issues..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif c2


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

Are any of you guys running a catch can???


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the first version but due to happy vw bunny's problem they had a relief flange cut in, wish I was high temp coated though


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Just curious 2.5T owners if my exhaust setup will be good enough.
1) What diameter dp are you all running? With or without the cat?
2) What diameter exhaust tubing are you using?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Thanks to you and happy vw bunny for the reply. 
Your description is fantastic and makes me want to find Santa and hold that bastard hostage until he agrees to give me a turbo kit.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Just curious 2.5T owners if my exhaust setup will be good enough.
1) What diameter dp are you all running? With or without the cat?
2) What diameter exhaust tubing are you using?

the kit comes with a dp and from what I understand most of R&D was done on a fairly factory exhaust. only reason I'm running a 200 cell is my factory cat had a run in with an extra tall speed bump


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

The factory setup is fine.. I went to a 3in dp with 3in Turbo Back system without a cat or mufflers and it seems to give more power and sounds amazing


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Thank you both for your replies. Then I assume, since everything is based on the factory setup that the dp would be 2.5"? If thats the case, I could just modify my dp to fit the turbo and still be able to use my modified exhaust. Oh joy!
So Santa's elves, do we know when stage 3 is coming? No early x-mas present for myself?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

not really sure that would be worth it, fitment is pretty good overall but everything the kit replaces is pre cat. believe the c2 dp is 2.5. my cat is a 2.5" 200 cell but everything post cat is 2.25 no resonator to a magnaflow muffler and the exhaust note is perfect. no drone, sporty, sleepy


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 12:49 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Just curious 2.5T owners if my exhaust setup will be good enough.
1) What diameter dp are you all running? With or without the cat?
2) What diameter exhaust tubing are you using?

My car was the prototype for AWE exhaust so the specs for my car is on their site. Check out the link below and there is even a video of my car (before all mods so just so you know it does not look the same anymore) and you can hear the exhaust.
http://awe-tuning.com/pages/sh...itexh


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_The factory setup is fine.. I went to a 3in dp with 3in Turbo Back system without a cat or mufflers and it seems to give more power and sounds amazing

c2 tested with your setup @ 10.15lbs boost =280 hp capable



_Modified by darkk at 11:19 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
c2 tested with your setup @ 10.15lbs boost =280 hp capable
_Modified by darkk at 11:19 AM 12-10-2008_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone here have the Stage 1 kit from C2? It doesn't seem too overpriced and was seriously considering it. Is there any harm in running a turbo without an intercooler (like what stage 1 does)?
Thanks in advance,
- Jeremy.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of no intercooler, you could get the stg 1 kit and search for a different intercooler.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes there is a guy on rabbitownersclub that actually did a front mount.. I was trying to get the information about from where and the piping he did but hasnt got back to me but yes there is options... Now if c2 didnt say it is needed its probably not these guys have put a TON of R&D into this product


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

I want a front mount very very badly, and have the perfect front end for it. GRRR...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

stage 1 without intercooler runs 6-7lbs boost and stage 1 software
stage 2 with intercooler runs 8-9lbs and stage 2 software.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_stage 1 without intercooler runs 6-7lbs boost and stage 1 software
stage 2 with intercooler runs 8-9lbs and stage 2 software.

How can that be so when C2's own website states clearly both stages come with a .5bar (7.25psi) spring with the option to upgrade to a .7bar (10.15psi) spring?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

I think C2 lets us customize these kits pretty well


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
How can that be so when C2's own website states clearly both stages come with a .5bar (7.25psi) spring with the option to upgrade to a .7bar (10.15psi) spring?

as with everything else in the world. production changes. I unfortunately haven;t been to their site in a couple of weeks. So...I stand corrected.but,the stage 1 and 2 still do have different software.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

re: FMIC...
Look at our Mk5 R32 Turbo Kit. We can offer this as an option.








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

What is the deal with the spring that allows you to run 10psi I think i would like to do that while I wait for stage 3


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

before my turbo seized I ran 10 spike 9 sustained, the couple of day leading up to it seizing I ran 9 spike 8 sustained


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_What is the deal with the spring that allows you to run 10psi I think i would like to do that while I wait for stage 3

I would probably run a manual boost controller instead of changing the spring at this point. a little finer control... any thoughts?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help!*

Hey guys,
I have just had my ugraded clutch installed on Saturday (Clutchmasters, Stage 3 flywheel, clutch & pressure plate - Single Mass!).
Anyway, I put about 110 miles on it and I now have a cel but it seems to be unrelated.
Here is the Vagcom Scan...

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0507
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
6 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 44010 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:24:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 875 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 44010 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:24:38
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1586 /min
Load: 27.8 %
Speed: 10.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 44010 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:24:38
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 829 /min
Load: 17.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
001290 - Cold Start Idle Air Control System: Malfunction 
P050A - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 45769 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:24:22
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1223 /min
Load: 21.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 38.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 45914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:22:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 829 /min
Load: 17.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
000773 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 45914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:22:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 829 /min
Load: 17.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

I have the NGK cold plugs in there. We tooke them out, thinking the weather may be too cold and put the warmer OEM plugs in with a .40 gap and the misfiring was worse. The gap on the cold plugs were .25 so we opened them to about .32 and still misfiring A LOT! Has anyone else had this issue or measured the amounts of misfiring? 
Also, I have never seen the fault for the cold start system malfunction and can not find it on Ross-Tech Wiki.
Do any of you have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

close the gap on the plugs!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help! (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Hey guys,
Do any of you have any suggestions?
Thanks!


I had a similar problem last year.
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.LBL
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 S HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9652
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279
7 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 70.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000770 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 70.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 70.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 70.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000022 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incorrect Correlation 
P0016 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:43
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 620 /min
Load: 36.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 70.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:49
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 705 /min
Load: 36.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 71.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
000773 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:19:49
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 705 /min
Load: 36.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 71.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Readiness: 0110 1101

It had been raining the night before, and then froze. I am not sure if moisture got somewhere it shouldn't have, but when I got home from work, I put it in the garage for an hour to dry out, cleared the code and it never came back. Not sure if that helps. Also, I was stock back then


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_close the gap on the plugs!

+1000 they should not be that wide
go to more like .030 or what ever it is and go down even more if need be. the wider the gap the harder it is for it to spark and thus the misfire (i bet its under boost when the problem happens)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

how can you tell the plug gap from all those numbers?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help! (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
000772 - Cylinder 4: *Misfire Detected *
000771 - Cylinder 3:* Misfire Detected *
000769 - Cylinder 1: *Misfire Detected *
000773 - Cylinder 5: *Misfire Detected *
I have the NGK cold plugs in there. We tooke them out, thinking the weather may be too cold and put the warmer OEM plugs in with a .40 gap and the misfiring was worse. *The gap on the cold plugs were .25 so we opened them to about .32 and still misfiring A LOT!* Has anyone else had this issue or measured the amounts of misfiring? 

Do any of you have any suggestions?
Thanks!

gap the cold plugs down to .025. and your misfire should go away!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help! (anti bling)*

Thanks for your help guys but they were originally at .25" when I did the scan (see original post -"The gap on the cold plugs were .25"). The misfires you see are from when the cold plugs were at .25".
I contacted C2 and this is the response that I got:
Quick reply.
Bigger plug gaps CAUSE misfires.
Colder plugs tend to misfire when the engine is cold, but run better
under full load of a turbo set-up.
Suggest running plugs at .025" all the time.

-Jeffrey Atwood
Therefore, I will be lowering them down to .25" again.
ps. for the above poster, you can not tell the gap from the vag scan. We took them out and measured them.










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 4:48 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help! (happy vw bunny)*

Yeah I realized







I read too fast, or I just skipped it.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Need some help here guys"""
I was driving it tonight and all of a sudden it stopped pulling and the turbo will hit 15 psi. Not good. This has never happened before.
It also hits 5psi before 2500rpm it never happen before usually it doesn't usually hit boost untill 3k whats going on here


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

check the wastegate hose.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (RabidHare)*










_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Need some help here guys"""
I was driving it tonight and all of a sudden it stopped pulling and the turbo will hit 15 psi. Not good. This has never happened before.
It also hits 5psi before 2500rpm it never happen before usually it doesn't usually hit boost untill 3k whats going on here

Don't forget to mention that you had just added a Boost Controller too.....along with Audi4u's suggestion, we would advise you to review your boost controller's installation as well.

C2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:03 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

The boost controller was installed by ngp... I found a broken hose this morning I just cant find where it is going it was in the shroud behind the wastegate...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

So, who want s to help me figure out a catch can setup?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_The boost controller was installed by ngp... I found a broken hose this morning I just cant find where it is going it was in the shroud behind the wastegate...

You may want to do a full check over just for a safety measure. I would start with the plugs and I would also do a vagcom scan to be sure that you don't have anything else going on....


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_So, who want s to help me figure out a catch can setup?

You never elaborated on what this is for? I am not familiar with what this is!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Search catch can. I just ordered the seamless valve cover and I am going to run a catch can. Basically as it sits with the turbo setup, the pcv is running into the Turbo inlet pipe. the pcv allows some oil to get through with the air coming out. So, in essence, little by little oil is going into the air side of the turbo. But, when I say little... i mean little. The catch can is T'd off of that line and the oil goes into there instead of the T.I.P. 

If I have explained this wrong, please correct me.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

A vagcom would not be able to tell anything about the turbo or anything of that nature. The line is broken behind the wastegate but the line that connects to the wastegate is connected? where do the other vaccum lines go


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

pics?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Indeed I will try to get pictures of what I'm talking about here shortly...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Search catch can. I just ordered the seamless valve cover and I am going to run a catch can. Basically as it sits with the turbo setup, the pcv is running into the Turbo inlet pipe. the pcv allows some oil to get through with the air coming out. So, in essence, little by little oil is going into the air side of the turbo. But, when I say little... i mean little. The catch can is T'd off of that line and the oil goes into there instead of the T.I.P. 
If I have explained this wrong, please correct me.

I've been looking at a sh*tload of catch cans last day or so. got a couple in mind. space is very very tight for the drain. I was looking at the SAI...did you figure out what to do with it? with the new relocated body and bracket it sets over top of the existing cover,I think it will hit the new valve cover...


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Here are the pictures of the waste gate and the hose with the bolt in it is the one that broke off and I am now overboosting badly.The car has no pull but sure does get up to 15psi quickly


















_Modified by RabidHare at 12:14 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Please tell us more about the new boost controller.
brand, model...etc
do you have any hoses connected to the top of the wastegate?
Is the fitting on the bottom of the wastegate secure?
Verify the other end of the wastegate hose is connected to a source.
Verify the wastegate hose is not burnt, brittle or broken. 
With this basic information we can narrow down your issue to one component.
Andre


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_So, who want s to help me figure out a catch can setup?

I would start of with no catch can and a clear hose for some testing.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

It is a forge mbc.. I have no hose connected to the top. fitting is secure


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

Can you broaden the view on the pics? They are a bit dark and I can not tell where it is coming from. However, I will take a peek under my hood and see if I can figure out what that is coming from.
You said that the fitting going into the wastegate is secure? With it boosting up to 15 psi, I would be very suspicious of the wastegate line.
I will be back in a few after I have had the chance to check under my hood.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_The boost controller was installed by ngp... I found a broken hose this morning I just cant find where it is going it was in the shroud behind the wastegate...

Have you thought about taking it back to NGP? You could probably limp it there if it is not too far....how far of a drive is it for you?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

So, in looking at my setup, I do not have the same hosing that you seem to have. Is it possible that this hosing is what went to the boost controller?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

Its all figured out thanks guys. A simple vac hose fell off that i missed put it back on and its good to go


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

ah yes, good you found the problem + fixed it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Its all figured out thanks guys. A simple vac hose fell off that i missed put it back on and its good to go

you need to wire ties on the hose ends.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

Well so much for that I still have a overboost issue.. and the car doesnt seem to go anywhere when turbo kicks in


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

maybe another leak?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

We went through it all and there doesnt seem to be a leak im not sure whats going on I'm thinking of taking the mbc completly off.. Can someone post up a pic of what thier wastegate looks like with hose connected to it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe you should post the info about your mbc


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

It is a forge mbc . I also am running a maf sensor for my meth injection. This setup has worked for months but all of sudden this problem started. The meth still runs but I am having this problem.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

This one?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_So, who want s to help me figure out a catch can setup?

I do!







i`ve got a system sorted that takes up very little room. IM me for more details. I will be posting pics this week on Dre`s site.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_
I do!







i`ve got a system sorted that takes up very little room. IM me for more details. I will be posting pics this week on Dre`s site. 
O rly?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thats the one...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*

So, who want s to help me figure out a catch can setup?
_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_
I do!







i`ve got a system sorted that takes up very
little room. IM me for more details. I will be posting pics this week on Dre`s site. 

I'm constructing one also and have parts on order already but am open to other designs. can you post here also?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance people, but what exactly does a "catch can" do? And why is it necessary to change this on your C2 kits?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Pardon my ignorance people, but what exactly does a "catch can" do? And why is it necessary to change this on your C2 kits? 

a catch can is used between the valve cover and the intake similar to a pcv system. what it does if baffled correctly,is to separate the oil from the crankcase vapor so only the "air" goes into the intake and the oil drops into the "catch can" eliminating the oil in the intake system. it is not "necessary" to run a catch can with the C2 turbo kit. it is however one of two methods used to ventilate the crankcase when using the new "seamless" valve cover as no standard pcv check valve is readily available for it right now.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks darkk and congratulations on that awesome Christmas present.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

is any one runing a fmic and if so what type and what size.
buddy here on base is thinking about not using a univeral one that he got and i may beable to get it cheap.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

The rubber line that I found that was broken was behind the wastegate? Car still doesnt run well at all it says it has boost but sure doesnt pull like it does


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

If the car has boost, then it should run perfectly. Are there any faults? Lean codes?
You still never got me on aim.. nitroscope8


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*

When I say its getting boost it says so on the boost gauge but it does not feel like it on the motor


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

try resetting the ecu


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I did that no codes or anything this is crzy


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

hmm your situation is tough...hope you get it all sorted out and when you do let us know what the root cause of all of this was


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

The vaccum line from the turbo was broken off. so I put that back on then smoked the lines and no leaks. Went out and drove it and it was back to normal again. Also when The Installer installed the turbo kit they put a hose clamp too close to the drive axle so the clamp wore a line around the boot....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

I knew it had to do with a vacuum leak


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_ when The Installer installed the turbo kit they put a hose clamp too close to the drive axle so the clamp wore a line around the boot....









I noticed the boost fitting on the turbo was "very" close to the axle (on the very bottom) when fitting the turbo. I had the fitting hole blocked off and relocated the boost line to eliminate this as a future problem, which you just had...glad you found the problem. I would suggest relocating the fitting to eliminate a recurrence.that axle is so close to the turbo in that area...


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Fitting is now relocated. I am going to check with the instaler about fixing the boot since they should have noticed this


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

I am using a front mount. I lost 12hp, but had 277wtq. I think the loss is worth the gain. However, I am running an R32 front bumper, so the intercooler I am using is different from what rabbits tend to use. It is a 3 inch core though. Off of the top of my head, I cannot remember what the other measurements are.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cold plugs, cold start, CELs, Help! (happy vw bunny)*

Well, it is official! The clutch has been broken in and it is fantastic! The car took off and nearly left me behind! I am going to have to do another dyno because I KNOW that it gained more power.
As far as the spark plugs go. I took your advise and left the cel on and it did disappear after like 4-5 days and it stayed off for 2-3 days and now it is back on. I think that possibly it is just the software and the cold weather mix that is causing the misfires. They only happen at 820-840 rpms when idling and it does not matter whether it is parked on an incline or not. These are happening in my driveway even which is flat so....I still have not heard anything from Jeff at C2 about what his take on it is. I guess I will have to call him again.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Those with the C2 stage II turbo... I Scanned the ecm after a few hundred miles of having the turbo installed and there were no faults. I went further and checked MVB 32. Short term mixture is -2.3 and long term is -7.0. I assume this means i'm running slightly rich. What would cause this? What are you guys running?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

nice


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_I am using a front mount. I lost 12hp, but had 277wtq. I think the loss is worth the gain. However, I am running an R32 front bumper, so the intercooler I am using is different from what rabbits tend to use. It is a 3 inch core though. Off of the top of my head, I cannot remember what the other measurements are.
pics of routing?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Well, it is official! The clutch has been broken in and it is fantastic! The car took off and nearly left me behind! I am going to have to do another dyno because I KNOW that it gained more power.
As far as the spark plugs go. I took your advise and left the cel on and it did disappear after like 4-5 days and it stayed off for 2-3 days and now it is back on. I think that possibly it is just the software and the cold weather mix that is causing the misfires. They only happen at 820-840 rpms when idling and it does not matter whether it is parked on an incline or not. These are happening in my driveway even which is flat so....I still have not heard anything from Jeff at C2 about what his take on it is. I guess I will have to call him again.

Maybe it's the angle your injector is rotated. The stock spray pattern is different than the aftermarket injector pattern.

_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Those with the C2 stage II turbo... I Scanned the ecm after a few hundred miles of having the turbo installed and there were no faults. I went further and checked MVB 32. Short term mixture is -2.3 and long term is -7.0. I assume this means i'm running slightly rich. What would cause this? What are you guys running?

-7 is perfect for turbo. the range is +10/-10


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Excellent!Thanks. I was used to the stock -1.5ish lol. Glad everything is OK. 
Can you elaborate on injector pattern? My fuel econ is down more than I had hoped and i'm staying well out of boost so my clutch an break in.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_ My fuel econ is down more than I had hoped and i'm staying well out of boost so my clutch an break in. 

my Jetta went from 27.5 w/93 octane down to 23.7 w/93 octane. could be the winter gas change over and the added HP from the turbo kit. pay to play...I have about 3000 miles on the kit now.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
my Jetta went from 27.5 w/93 octane down to 23.7 w/93 octane. could be the winter gas change over and the added HP from the turbo kit. pay to play...I have about 3000 miles on the kit now.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

The tank I put the turbo I got 13.6 mpg for obvious reasons. This tank i've boosted like 4 times for about 5 seconds each time and have done 110 miles of hwy driving at55-65 mph and VERY, VERY light throttle. I'm now at 160 miles and half tank fuel.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

wait til you fill up to check mileage. mine always looks poor until I fill it and check mileage...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_The tank I put the turbo I got 13.6 mpg for obvious reasons. This tank i've boosted like 4 times for about 5 seconds each time and have done 110 miles of hwy driving at55-65 mph and VERY, VERY light throttle. I'm now at 160 miles and half tank fuel. 

thats usually closer to 20mpg.
in my experience


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

It's been really cold, snow, ice, some boost, clutch installed, battery removed a few times, so I guess this tank isn't good to go by.
Ill do my mileage once this clutch is broken in. I just find it weird that Kiser did a cross country trip wit a loaded rabbit and same turbo and pulled off 32 mpg. I don't see how I can do the same driving at a slower speed iwth less weight and get 12 mpg less...doesn't make sense.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_It's been really cold, snow, ice, some boost, clutch installed, battery removed a few times, so I guess this tank isn't good to go by.
Ill do my mileage once this clutch is broken in. I just find it weird that Kiser did a cross country trip wit a loaded rabbit and same turbo and pulled off 32 mpg. I don't see how I can do the same driving at a slower speed iwth less weight and get 12 mpg less...doesn't make sense. 

Are you comparing highway with street driving? If you are then it does make sense.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

On my thanksgiving trip to wisconsin i pulled about 33mpg..Just for another refrence


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_On my thanksgiving trip to wisconsin i pulled about 33mpg..Just for another refrence

while turboed?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Excellent!Thanks. I was used to the stock -1.5ish lol. Glad everything is OK. 
Can you elaborate on injector pattern? My fuel econ is down more than I had hoped and i'm staying well out of boost so my clutch an break in. 

Well I will try my best to explain.
Most injectors when the connector is pointing up, sprays a horzontal pattern. I will refer to that as being a "0 degree spray".
Looking at the stock injector, you will see that the connector is at about 45 degrees. But at 45 degree tilt the injector is configured for "0 degree spary"
So now we take the aftermarket injector to replace the an injector placed in a special postion and you end up with the injector spraying 45 degrees off from the "0 degree spray".
I'm not good at explaining stuff but I hope that helps.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Actually, that was a fantastic explanation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Yes that mpg was with the turbo setup


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

ive been talking to my local VW shop and they were telling me not to waste my money on the c2 stage 2 turbo kit. they said the tansmission will just get blown to pieces... 
Any says in this matter? is this true?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Turbonix)*

 


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_ive been talking to my local VW shop and they were telling me not to waste my money on the c2 stage 2 turbo kit. they said the tansmission will just get blown to pieces... 
Any says in this matter? is this true?

The first question I would have is: Does your local VW shop have any experience with the C2 Turbo Kit? As a matter of fact, does your local VW shop have any experience with any turbo MK5 Rabbits?
We have our turbo systems running on both Automatics as well as Manual equipped cars. NONE of them have "blown up" there transmissions.
I think that you are doing the right thing by GETTING more information. If there is anything further we may do to help, pleae feel free to ask.
C2


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_ive been talking to my local VW shop and they were telling me not to waste my money on the c2 stage 2 turbo kit. they said the tansmission will just get blown to pieces... 
Any says in this matter? is this true?

I don't even know where I want to start this conversation. I don't know many people that think extra HP is a waste of money. you can blow up your transmission all by yourself without a turbo anywhere near your car. driver style dictates how well you car holds up. beat it to death and lots of things break,with or without extra HP.drive reasonable and things tend to stay put,with or without extra HP. nuff said there.
I always said some people could break a crowbar in a sandbox...


_Modified by darkk at 12:20 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
I don't even know where I want to start this conversation. I don't know many people that think extra HP is a waste of money. you can blow up your transmission all by yourself without a turbo anywhere near your car. driver style dictates how well you car holds up. beat it to death and lots of things break,with or without extra HP.drive reasonable and things tend to stay put,with or without extra HP. nuff said there.
I always said some people could break a crowbar in a sandbox...

_Modified by darkk at 12:20 PM 1-5-2009_

Agreed.
I always wondered if the tranny would hold as well but I agree that I think that it is all in the way that you drive.
You can not expect to drive your car full boost all of the time and expect it to hold together. Drive a turbo car the way it is supposed to and you will have much better results...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

agreed times infinity


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

It is really cold up here in the winters like in the single digits most days. What should I have my ngk gap set at.. I am getting some misfire xcodes


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Now...would it make a huge difference in fuel econ depending how the injectors are clocked?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_It is really cold up here in the winters like in the single digits most days. What should I have my ngk gap set at.. I am getting some misfire xcodes

If you read back on page 4, we went into great detail about this exact problem. I am having misfiring on all cyllinders at about 820-840 rpms but mostly just when it is cold outside even when the engine is at normal operating temperatures. However, as a previous poster had stated, if you dont clear them, the cel goes away on its own. It came back one more time and has again gone away. I suspect it is a software related issue in registering the cold weather. 
I had contacted Jeff at C2 about the issue and this is the response that I got:
Quick reply.
Bigger plug gaps CAUSE misfires.
Colder plugs tend to misfire when the engine is cold, but run better
under full load of a turbo set-up.
Suggest running plugs at .025" all the time.

-Jeffrey Atwood
I dont know which NGK plugs you are running but I had the BKR7E plugs and have upgraded them to the iridium plugs. It is not a huge investment. The model number for these is BKR7EIX.
I hope this information helps!


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm using the factory plugs and have no problems at all in winter right now. Temps have only touched single digits here a few times in the morning, but even then my car runs great. I have only 13,200 on the car, so maybe when they start wearing ill have issues, but as for right now I would say stock plugs are doing a good job.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

I have 35,000 miles on my Jetta with the stock original plugs still in it. the turbo kit has been on for about 3,000 miles now. I have experienced no problems so far with the way it runs or with the clutch. and I don't drive like grandma either...


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Great info guys!
I'm going to put a deposit down in the next two weeks or so. Woooo!
Anyone do any before and after dynos?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Great info guys!
I'm going to put a deposit down in the next two weeks or so. Woooo!
Anyone do any before and after dynos?

I have and I will be happy to post them up but I do not have them here with me at work so check back tomorrow.
Off the top of my head, I remember it being like 157 whp before (with the GIAC chip and AWE catback exhaust) and like 240 whp after. I plan to do another now that I have the upgraded clutch kit.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

You do realize that a upgraded clutch does not add horsepower?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_You do realize that a upgraded clutch does not add horsepower?









Why? Did I say that it did? I would just like to see its performance since it did free up some and the performance is greatly different.
Nice to see you still lurking around E!!!


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Yup, sure did.

_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Well, it is official! The clutch has been broken in and it is fantastic! The car took off and nearly left me behind! I am going to have to do another dyno because* I KNOW that it gained more power.*


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Yup, sure did.


Ah, I see. It does free up HP at the crank and the power curve will change. Will it give me more HP at the wheel? No. But it will drastically change the performance.
Thanks for keeping me an honest woman!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I ran heat range 9 with no missfires.
stock injectors.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

why do u guys have T in quotes in your profile.... it should be 2.5T cuz it looks hotter and badder


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_why do u guys have T in quotes in your profile.... it should be 2.5T cuz it looks hotter and badder









Point taken and now fixed. I put mine there because it was long in the works and took a lot of working out the bugs. I was merely showing excitement.
Elitist on the other hand was having fun by pinging on me. I doubt that will change.... no worries!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_why do u guys have T in quotes in your profile.... it should be 2.5T cuz it looks hotter and badder









I don't because I didn't turbo my car for status.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
I don't because I didn't turbo my car for status.

Not many would! That is an aweful lot of money and work for just a status! It's just for the love of performance!!!


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a T because if people have questions about the kit, they are more likely to ask someone who has a 2.5T. I enjoy helping others and fixing their cars.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
I don't because I didn't turbo my car for status.


lolz... good point


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys, im kinda new to the turbo scene. imjust about to put the check down for the c2 turbo kit (stage 2) any tips on driving it so i dont end up in the shop every so often








Thanks!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Hey guys, im kinda new to the turbo scene. imjust about to put the check down for the c2 turbo kit (stage 2) any tips on driving it so i dont end up in the shop every so often








Thanks!

Do your research and ask ALOT of questions if are unsure about something.
And dont forget to use the search function.
hmmm a 2.5T FAQ would be nice.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Hey guys, im kinda new to the turbo scene. imjust about to put the check down for the c2 turbo kit (stage 2) any tips on driving it so i dont end up in the shop every so often








Thanks!

first of all "DO" have an experienced turbo mechanic do the install. preferably a shop that does this type of work. "DON"T" drive like your car is bulletproof,it isn't. I've had my turbo installed for about 3,000 miles and have had no problems of any kind. I'm an aggressive type driver but I don't beat my car mercilessly. drive it like any other car...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Hey guys, im kinda new to the turbo scene. imjust about to put the check down for the c2 turbo kit (stage 2) any tips on driving it so i dont end up in the shop every so often








Thanks!

Agreed with the last posting. Research your installer and be sure that he is experienced with Turbo setups - preferrably aftermarket bolt-ons such as our C2 kits...
First and foremost - make sure that your installer relocates the signal line fitting coming from the bottom of the turbo running to the wastegate!! From personal experience, if it is not moved, you could have clearance issues with your front axle and it will rip the waste gate signal line right out of the turbo causing the turbo to overboost. So, this is extremely important.
Secondly, make sure that you install a boost gauge. There are a number of them available and very easy to install. I would have it installed at the same time that you have the turbo installed. You should not be running over say 9 to 9-1/2 pounds of boost and it is important to keep an eye on your boost levels.
Beyond that, you will need to drive cautiously during the break in period and follow up with a complete oil change after the break in. It is adviseable to take it back to the shop that installs the turbo to be sure that it is checked out and done properly. 
Once that is done, drive the car as you would any turbo car. Don't dog it but drive it moderately and enjoy the ride!
If you still have any other questions, please feel free to ask! Good Luck!!










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 12:59 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Boost and AFR gauges are recommended for aftermarket turbo systems.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

 
There is alot of good useful information, from knowledgable people here; especially those running the C2 kit. The 2.5T is not only a good community of owners, but a good community of enthusiasts. Don't be afraid to ask questions in fear of criticism....those that know enough to answer you will do so to be helpful, not to put you down.
Audi4u was one of the first to have a 2.5 turbo, and has "earned" his know-how through bumps and bruises; 
Happy VW Bunny makes a good suggestion about installing a boost gauge; it will offer a little bit of comfort as to possible hiccups with your Turbo car......and sometimes, the few minutes of advanced warning is enough to save yourself from a catastrophy.
sorry Happy VW Bunny, didn't mean to overlook your bumps








If there is anything that I can add, or any additional information we can help with, please feel free to contact me by email/IM/phone...I would be more than happy to help.



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:39 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Hey guys, im kinda new to the turbo scene. im just about to put the check down for the c2 turbo kit (stage 2) any tips on driving it so i dont end up in the shop every so often








Thanks!

Just like everyone else has stated. Ask lots of questions and use the search function as much as possible. 
-Audi4u: Good point. Boost and Air fuel ratio gauges are very important. Boost/Vac gauges are all pretty accurate but I would suggest a WIDE-BAND A/F gauge from someone like Innovate. The XD-16 is very nice but sometime more then people need or understand how to use. The DB-1 is nice and very simple. 
-C2: ... correct. Gauges can warn you that something is wrong and help you resolve the issue before it gets much worse. 
I`d get in connect with C2 and ask if they have a Authorized Dealer/Installer in your area.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Good advice all around people. Couple of quick questions though? 
1) I was going to do a New South gauge + pod when I install the turbo. Is that cool, or do you all (2.5T community) recommend something else to match the C2 kit? 
2) What exactly is driving rough? Especially on a automatic? Just wanted some more specifics to avoid even though I'm a pretty moderate driver.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Good advice all around people. Couple of quick questions though? 
1) I was going to do a New South gauge + pod when I install the turbo. Is that cool, or do you all (2.5T community) recommend something else to match the C2 kit? 

any quality brand will do. it's personal preference

_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_
2) What exactly is driving rough? Especially on a automatic? Just wanted some more specifics to avoid even though I'm a pretty moderate driver. 

no 10 grand hole shots,no gas flat on the floor until you shut it off all the time. shift out of first once in a while. I'm sure you can figure it out...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

No NEUTRAL slams


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

yep.








Myself, I am running the AWE vent gauge. IMO it looks the best.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Boost and *AFR gauges *are recommended for aftermarket turbo systems.

oops! How could I forget that one??? It's on my birthday list for next month!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
C2, thanks for the post. It's always good to know we got ya behind us all!!!


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Lol, thanks for the advice guys. I was just making sure we were on the same page. 
ENRGZR, could you post a pic of the gauge and pod you're using. I always trust you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

200 miles on the clutch break in. I decdied to get on it a little today and the bitch STILL started slipping in 3rd half throttle partial boost. Uhg.....i'm starting to get nervous that stage II kevlar is not gonna hold stage II turbo.. someone PLEASE reasure me it will!!?? I decided to go stage II because even though stage I is an improvement from stock (and stock clutches can handle this power for some) I wanted to go a lLITTLE overkill on clutch so it would not slip at all....


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_200 miles on the clutch break in. I decdied to get on it a little today and the bitch STILL started slipping in 3rd half throttle partial boost. Uhg.....i'm starting to get nervous that stage II kevlar is not gonna hold stage II turbo.. someone PLEASE reasure me it will!!?? I decided to go stage II because even though stage I is an improvement from stock (and stock clutches can handle this power for some) I wanted to go a lLITTLE overkill on clutch so it would not slip at all....

I can't answer for the stage II. I went with the Stage III and I have no slippage at all and have about 1,500 mile on mine. Sorry, wish I could be more reassuring but you still should have another 300 miles before you can really gauge it....try to be patient...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Lol, thanks for the advice guys. I was just making sure we were on the same page. 
ENRGZR, could you post a pic of the gauge and pod you're using. I always trust you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









This is the one that I am using...
















Crappy night shot with cell phone but here it is....waiting for the air/fuel gauge...


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies people. 
I'm definitely debating between Awe and New South. Might just go Awe to keep things cleaner.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I'm going to put down a deposit on Monday. What was the turn around time for you all? 
I'm driving down to Louisville and having C2 install it themselves. Is it 2 weeks for the kit to be produced or longer than that? 


_Modified by Tbugsy at 10:43 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

x2 on installing a boost gauge. every turbo car should have one.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

*happyvwbunny* That is a sick gauge cluster! I was debating heavily where to mount my boost gauge and wanted it to look factory and that looks like it fits the bill. Who makes that and can you provide a link to it pretty plz? And of course I'm going to fill that cluster with New South gauges to keep the look strictly factory.
NOOB question. How long is the typical break-in period for stage 2 low C/R? Does it vary for 5spdm and 6spd Tip? And whatever happened to chatter about stage 3?
And prepare yourselves for an uber noob question. Ok, the stage 2 low c/r kit lowers compression ratio without having to change your pistons so you can squeeze in more boost. How are you adding more boost? Is it just software changes or are you running a different wg spring? The reason I ask is because I'm getting custom forged rods and while the block is cracked open, I could toss in some NGP Racing 9.0:1 lowered c/r pistons so that I can run more boost and just buy a regular stage 2 kit and not the stage 2 + lowered c/r kit. I know what you're thinking, V_Dubber you're just moving your money around. The extra premium of a stage 2 low c/r kit you'd pay over a typical stage 2 you are spending on pistons so you're not saving any money. But its better to swap in lower c/r pistons now rather than just rods now and then have to crack it all back open again to put in pistons if later on down the line I wanna run more boost. So if ur just running a diff wg spring I could just use that spring for a typical stage 2 kit? And how do you tell C2 which spring you want? Do you have a choice? I guess what I'm really asking is: How does the C2 kit determine boost pressure and limit itself to 9psi? What if you want less/more? How do you change it? New wg spring or software changes??


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 5:44 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

before I can really answer tour questions, I have to ask you a question. 
Who is going to do the labor?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
NOOB question. How long is the typical break-in period for stage 2 low C/R? Does it vary for 5spdm and 6spd Tip? And whatever happened to chatter about stage 3?

if you are ready to spend money, I would suggest giving C2 motorsports a call to get the answer to any specific questions you still have.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I gave my spec stg 2 clutch a 700 mile break in, most of it before the turbo install and its solid as a rock after 3,500. Heh outlasted my 1st turbo to say the least but seizing turbos don't seem to be a common problem.
Also I've got some water meth questions that need answered


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
This is the one that I am using...
















Crappy night shot with cell phone but here it is....waiting for the air/fuel gauge...










was thinking about using that pod with the NSP Indigo AFR, oil pres, and oil temp since I already have boost sitting on the steering column (most OEM looking place for one IMHO)


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

The AWE or OSIR In my opinion look the best for just one( the gauge mounted in the vent) Also for more than one OSIR makes one that sits infront of the Shifter. Comes in black or carbon Fiber


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Why were you banned from ROC?


----------



## Silver08Rabbit (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

I heard it had something to do with selling stuff only to pocket the money and never send the items. I also heard these same items were re-posted for sale.... What an ass hat.










_Modified by Silver08Rabbit at 3:18 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh wow, what a bunghole. 
In other ontopic news...i'm getting the NS column pod single for 80 bux. not too shabby.


----------



## Silver08Rabbit (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Yeah thats a deal...what gauge are you getting?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

comes with the Indigo matching gauge.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Fifteen52


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Nvm *happyvwbunny*, just found that gauge cluster http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
Does that come with the New South color-matched gauges or just generic gauges? Couldnt tell from the site....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Nvm *happyvwbunny*, just found that gauge cluster http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
Does that come with the New South color-matched gauges or just generic gauges? Couldnt tell from the site....

it says (New South Performance Dashpod Kit) at the top but I would email and ask to be sure.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_before I can really answer tour questions, I have to ask you a question. 
Who is going to do the labor?

Andre, your garage is heated right









_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Why were you banned from ROC?

Who got the boot?

_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Hey guys, 
I'm going to put down a deposit on Monday. What was the turn around time for you all? 
I'm driving down to Louisville and having C2 install it themselves. Is it 2 weeks for the kit to be produced or longer than that? 

_Modified by Tbugsy at 10:43 PM 1-10-2009_

Give us a call and we can see how the schedule is looking; we are presently running about 3 weeks out on production, as we have "leaned" down a bit for the winter.
Just give me a call, and I will do my best to accomodate your installation schedule requests.
chris
c2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:50 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_*happyvwbunny* That is a sick gauge cluster! I was debating heavily where to mount my boost gauge and wanted it to look factory and that looks like it fits the bill. Who makes that and can you provide a link to it pretty plz? And of course I'm going to fill that cluster with New South gauges to keep the look strictly factory.

Thanks! Sorry, I was out of town this weekend and just got your message. The gauge pod is from ECS Tuning and the gauges are glow shift and were from New South. Here are the specs on the pod...
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=8156
and here are the specs on the gauges...
http://www.glowshiftdirect.com....aspx


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 8:52 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Anyone interested in a shift light? I bought mine and have it mounted in my gauge pod but have never hooked it up. I am looking to replace it with a air/fuel ratio gauge instead..Here is a pic.








I have had it modified (shortened) to fit into my ecs gauge pod and it has a SS adapter to change the diameter to a 2 1/16th inch gauge or 52 mm diameter so that it will fit inside of the pod. See pics from above posting (center in the pod).
$20.00 and it is yours. I have the original box, wires, instructions and mount and will be included.
Here are the specs from their site...
http://www.glowshiftdirect.com....aspx
Thanks!
Happy VW Bunny


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:12 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Sup Bitches, 
Just ordered the Turbo and will be getting it installed in a month or so! 
WOOOO


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

glad to hear man...or woman...


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Hope you bought a clutch also!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Sup Bitches, 
Just ordered the Turbo and will be getting it installed in a month or so! 
WOOOO

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Hope you bought a clutch also!

why? I have 3,300 miles on my stock setup so far with no problems...


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Why not? I had 200 miles on my stock setup and it could not hold at all!
Lets take a vote.....280 crank HP on stock clutch? or upgrade it???


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Tiptronic FTW!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
why? I have 3,300 miles on my stock setup so far with no problems...

It's just a matter of time....I have 14,000 on my turbo and have just had to upgrade mine. There were 2 things that C2 recommended upgrading...Clutch & Brake Pads. I have now had to do both.
Besides, one ride in the turbo bunny with the upgraded clutch would definitely change your mind!!









_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Lets take a vote.....280 crank HP on stock clutch? or upgrade it???

*Upgrade it!!!!!*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Why not? I had 200 miles on my stock setup and it could not hold at all!
Lets take a vote.....280 crank HP on stock clutch? or upgrade it???

upgrade IMO
[edit]
as well as upgrading brakes... notice the cars with 2.0T have bigger brakes than the 2.5 cars


_Modified by mujjuman at 10:59 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
I have 14,000 on my turbo









man I don't even have 14k on my car and it was first shipment 07 right after the month of 06s being available ended. August 8, 06 to be exact on the delivery.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








Andre, your garage is heated right










LOL yea I do. I need extra money to finish my 7kw solar system....








But serioulsy I was asking because the labor rates will be way cheaper to do the spacer gasket over rods and piston.
.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_I wanna join the club!!!
2.5T!!!!!

Werd u in the danch? why dont we cruise out to the meets????


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Would be nice to have more 2.5T's!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

I will be running this cluster in the rabbit.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha nice


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Yo I never know where the local meets are I always go to that dubz of queens joint. Let me in on where they are ill pull through.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Sent u a im and uhh.. sorry for barging in the thread here guys... i have yet to get a turbo


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_Sent u a im and uhh.. sorry for barging in the thread here guys... i have yet to get a turbo









its all good!! You have the turbo love, that's all that counts


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
its all good!! You have the turbo love, that's all that counts









x2 i dont have turbo but i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifs them


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Its almost time for me to do my oil change. I normally used 0-40 Synthetic but I'm curious about what you guys are using...anyonne still using 0-40 or even 10-40?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

im using 10-40 castrol synthetic


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Well, the bunny is now either in for some serious repair or is retired...
I am awaiting results. Here are some pics of my fun last night..


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry to see. Good luck with the salvage.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Hmmm, sorry to see that "Happy".
Anyone hurt? That's more important then the car.
Totaled? 
Engine damage?
What happened?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Sorry to see. Good luck with the salvage.

Thanks Walt


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Hmmm, sorry to see that "Happy".
Anyone hurt? That's more important then the car.
Totaled? 
Engine damage?
What happened?


No one hurt. Don't know the extent of all of the damage yet but it does not look good. The turbo and clutch upgrades seem to be in tact.
In a nutshell, 16 year old son with learner's permit. Did not see a car coming from the right and proceeded into an intersection after a stop.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

















When life hands you a lemon.....make lemonade


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that no one got hurt. Also glad to hear that the turbo and clutch seem to be together.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Glad to hear that no one got hurt. Also glad to hear that the turbo and clutch seem to be together. 


Thanks. Me too. Hopefully it is fixable. Too much mod money for a total to be worth it!!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

happy vw bunny, Hope the car turns out ok. You should be good.









All you turbo bunnies out there....what oil are you guys running? Someone said they are using 10-40 but what about the rest of you guys? Any thoughts?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Thanks. Me too. Hopefully it is fixable. Too much mod money for a total to be worth it!!

North Penn, VW Body shop manager says that there is not enough damage to total it!!!


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
North Penn, VW Body shop manager says that there is not enough damage to total it!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Sorry about the wreck, but make it better!


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

The frame horn is torn and the frame must be pushed a bit and its not totalled? Make sure they know what they are doing and I hope this car was ever or will never be in another crash.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*

Thank you everyone for your support and advise.








I am leaving the experts to their work. The technicians I have working on my car are extremely familiar with my car, its history, and the mods added to it. I have all the faith in the world in them and know that it is in good hands.








Good plans are in store...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Well, the bunny is now either in for some serious repair or is retired...


All that extra power in a compact car means you will have to be extra careful. Get that fixed up and be more careful next time!
Anyway, where's that Eurojet turbo kit?!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
All that extra power in a compact car means you will have to be extra careful. Get that fixed up and be more careful next time!
Anyway, where's that Eurojet turbo kit?! 









Fortunately, I was not harldy moving. My son (16) was driving. He had just stopped for a stop sign and pulled 1/2 way into the intersection. The car coming from the other way did the damage!!!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

So who was at fault?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_So who was at fault?

My son. He looked to the right but saw my head and did not see the car coming. Although she was flying...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Hassan! My R buddy says thanks! He was glad to talk with you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

got the seamless billet valve cover installed. now I have an engine code. any ideas? crankcase system is to a catch can and to a filter. blocked off the intake nipple.


----------



## laxsteve2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_










the car looks amazing
cant wait to start saving for a turbo kit


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (laxsteve2)*

kool pics


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_kool pics

I still have an engine light on that is not going to disappear by itself. working on a solution so I don't have to remove the cover...


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Hassan! My R buddy says thanks! He was glad to talk with you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No problem...We will get him a Mac Mini setup soon I hope!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
I still have an engine light on that is not going to disappear by itself. working on a solution so I don't have to remove the cover...

Did you scan the car? What is the "fault" that is being displayed?
chris
c2


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
No problem...We will get him a Mac Mini setup soon I hope!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Could you post some pics after it's done? I'm thinking about doing this as well.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_

No problem...We will get him a Mac Mini setup soon I hope!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Did you scan the car? What is the "fault" that is being displayed?
chris
c2

Chris, 
Jeff PM'd me also. it was late last night when we finished. I will vag com it tonight after work and see what error it is giving. I'm also concerned it may pull too much oil into the catch can. will know more later.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_
Could you post some pics after it's done? I'm thinking about doing this as well.










Yeah I will post up some pictures when I get home....


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_
Could you post some pics after it's done? I'm thinking about doing this as well.









Check his link in his sig...
he has it all right there!! Awesome work!!


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm gonna guess it's running too lean. The airflow is going from the catch can, through the engine, through the lower breather, and into the intake after the maf sensor. This will cause unmetered air to get sucked into the engine. This will cause the maf to read low and the o2 sensors to read high oxygen. You need to cap off the lower breather and cap that part of the intake as well.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

the intake is capped already. where is the lower breather and will that "hurt" anything in the long run?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Check his link in his sig...
he has it all right there!! Awesome work!!









Durrr....sorry. I'm clicky the linky now.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

There is a hose going under your throttle body to a fitting on that metal pipe your top breather was hooked to. It's not the SAI intake or the pressure line, it's another one and i'm thinking this one needs to be capped as well as the tube going to the intake for this breather as well.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_I'm gonna guess it's running too lean. The airflow is going from the catch can, through the engine, through the lower breather, and into the intake after the maf sensor. This will cause unmetered air to get sucked into the engine. This will cause the maf to read low and the o2 sensors to read high oxygen. You need to cap off the lower breather and cap that part of the intake as well. 

Do you have an air/fuel ratio gauge - wideband??


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

nope,not me...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_nope,not me...

Yeah, me neither. I was planning on getting one next month but seeing as the bunny is having to get a few other things done this month, it may be a bit longer. 
Would have helped in this situation though...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Did you scan the car? What is the "fault" that is being displayed?
chris
c2

here are my code scans. engine light on,we drove and scanned it ,cleared the codes engine light went off,and drove and engine light came back on scanned again.
Wednesday,21,January,2009,18:02:37:07584
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0709
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
3 Faults Found:
000537 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!








P0219 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 55311 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:12:35
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 6578 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 98.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 0.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
000258 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57045 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:15:39
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3551 /min
Load: 8.6 %
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 23.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57463 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1063 /min
Load: 39.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 9.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
cleared codes while driving and this came back:
Wednesday,21,January,2009,18:40:50:07584
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0709
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:30:53
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1718 /min
Load: 13.3 %
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

Readiness: 0000 0000



_Modified by darkk at 7:19 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

HEY! found the engine error problem. my mechanic left the fan harness loose. that's fixed. everything else seems good. I did notice that now the turbo kicks in a little latter in 1st and 2nd .possibly needs to relearn because of changed air flow from the pcv system change?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

thats why vag-com is important when modifying


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_thats why vag-com is important when modifying 

times infinity!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
times infinity! 

+1


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_ I'm also concerned it may pull too much oil into the catch can. will know more later.

it's only been 200 miles so far. but no light and no liquid in the can,oil level is still right at the top...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ 

The first question I would have is: Does your local VW shop have any experience with the C2 Turbo Kit? As a matter of fact, does your local VW shop have any experience with any turbo MK5 Rabbits?
We have our turbo systems running on both Automatics as well as Manual equipped cars. NONE of them have "blown up" there transmissions.
C2


Your correct Chris on the tranny issue. However, these 5 speed gear boxes won't handle the high wheel HP forever. It will all depend on how the owner drives the car. Sooner or later, the Tranny WILL FAIL due to increased Wheel HP.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
Pain is just the evil coming out...

No.....No......No...........Pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_
Your correct Chris on the tranny issue. However, these 5 speed gear boxes won't handle the high wheel HP forever. It will all depend on how the owner drives the car. Sooner or later, the Tranny WILL FAIL due to increased Wheel HP.


true.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I took a nice hwy trip this past weekend. My mileage was not great at all. I took a look and found no faults. However my fuel trim has moved out to -10.9. It runs OK and I see no apparent vacuum/boost leaks. Anything common fail to cause this?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I need a bit of help. 
My front swaybar links are making a lot of noise and one solution is run without a front sway bar.
What do you all think?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you still in warranty? 
As for running w/o swaybar...do you want to die? When you roll over and hit me, ill be sure to sue you with everything you have and don't have.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Wasn't expecting that. 
Yup, still under warranty, but it won't cover this. 
I have coilovers, and the adjustable sway bar links, their joints, are grinding after being pounded by Michigan roads. A tech said he had similar issues with his MK4 and a lot of those guys, along with many auto-xers, run only a rear sway bar.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Your handling will decrease 30 fold. Replace the links or live with the noise i guess lol.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input man; it's appreciated. 
Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Try this. Remove the end links (or just disconnect them) zip tie the bar to something so it wont touch when lowered and drive it around the block. (not at high speeds or in traffic in case it falls) and see what you think. 
As for auto-x guys running no front bar its usually in mk1-2 cars that are much lighter. Also those cars have a different rear suspension then mk5s do and you`ll find alot of them run huge rear sway bars. 
Or.... just go buy new end links if you can`t deal with the noise. GL


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

i got a few questions realy quick (im new to the turbo scene so my terms are probly WAY off) is there anyways to find a air filter that connects to the "turbo pipe" in any color, or just red?
thanks guys


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

AEM dry flow filters are white
HKS are green
sure there are some other colors. 
You could always just google it.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

Thanks for the reply and suggestion. Honestly, I'm both curious and scared about the zip tie idea. 
I'm trying to see if there are bushings with some teflon coating available. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_i got a few questions realy quick (im new to the turbo scene so my terms are probly WAY off) is there anyways to find a air filter that connects to the "turbo pipe" in any color, or just red?
thanks guys

Actually, I have seen the same exact filter that came with my c2 kit at autozone and I know for sure that they come in blue as wel. I think they run about $25


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, i think im going to get the AEM dry flow, just beacuse the white will go good with my cars color


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

eh get an itg filter


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_eh get an itg filter









hey! hows that 2.5 turbo project coming?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
hey! hows that 2.5 turbo project coming?

well motor is still at the machine shop, i've slowed up a bit on getting things running and with the way things are, im hoping to get it running by waterfest, if not def by h2o, however if the power levels i want ultimately in the end will be met this year, that i have yet to know. i hope so. however i will at the very least have 300 whp when it is running if not more like 350whp


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I think I may have possibly set the record for longest drive in a c2 2.5T but I need verification I went from Everett, WA to Ojai, CA... slept 5 hrs then drove to El Paso, TX approx 2,100 miles in 2 days. Oh and all that high speed driving made everything adapt super nice aside from the idle which is now worse but I don't car cuz the car is the fastest its ever been


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:50 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_got the seamless billet valve cover installed. now I have an engine code. any ideas? crankcase system is to a catch can and to a filter. blocked off the intake nipple.

Did you solve this issue? love the build by the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Did you solve this issue? love the build by the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the cel was from a loose fan connector. the turbo software probably eliminates any other cel issues. not sure if you get cel's on a non turbo 2.5. seamless is still working on a pcv system for the valve cover...


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm going to get the turbo installed on Wednesday. I'm heading over to C2 with a boost gauge + pod, and some engine mounts. Is there anything small or big that I should also take over there?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_Hey guys,
I'm going to get the turbo installed on Wednesday. I'm heading over to C2 with a boost gauge + pod, and some engine mounts. Is there anything small or big that I should also take over there? 

Should be all that you needed. sorry I just got the post. How did it go????


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
the cel was from a loose fan connector. the turbo software probably eliminates any other cel issues. not sure if you get cel's on a non turbo 2.5. seamless is still working on a pcv system for the valve cover...

originally posted by Issam Abed 
Did you solve this issue? love the build by the way... 
just about 1,000 miles on the catch can with filter vented to air and the light has stayed off. I'm running a C2 turbo with software so that may be some of the reason why. The can fills up at about at about 700 miles. (1 2/3 pint) the liquid is 96% clear looks like water,slight white foam at the top. I guess that's good so far.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Thanks for replying. It went a bit longer than expected but the people at Grossman's Tunning were just fabulous. 
I'll have more feedback in a few weeks once it's all nice and broken in.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone else running an Autobot with their turbo?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

there is one other, forgot his username, but i plan on running one in a month or two. how do you like it. does your tranny feel like its losing a bit of life or is it holding strong. how does it pull with the auto and what stage kit did you get? oh so many questions lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (husm)*

i heard it pulls really well with the auto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
personally i like the auto in the MKV. waay better than other autos


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Are you thinking of Darth_Bunny?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

I've already tried to contact him without much luck, so I'm looking to see if there are any other Tiptronic turbo guys running around besides me. 
I just want to compare experiences http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

can you share your experiences







?
There are at least a couple others with auto turbo..
not me though


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

The kit is fantastic and has transformed the car. Aside from the sheer acceleration, I am most impressed with poise and control the car has. I can get into partial boost, get up to whatever speed I need and lay off. Get on it though, and you'll have a hard time staying below a 100mph, especially when merging onto the freeway and other high speed zones. 
I'm really enjoying the new sounds as well. The slight creak as my body is pushed back into the seat, the spooling that sounds like a dragon inhaling and the diverter valve release that announces to everyone, "watch out bitches"








At full throttle the auto transitions pretty well, slipping only a little at the very top end. But you only see that on the tach, and can't feel it at all. That and you're trying to make sure your heart is still in its place







I am, however, experiencing slipping at partial throttle, say 50-60%. The "clutch" engages but the revs climb to 6k+ and the reengagement is a bit bumpy. I've been experimenting with this and discovered today that if I partially release throttle pressure, it holds about 5psi and shifts fine. Per Chris and Jeff at C2, who have been nothing but helpful in dealing with the slip, it may just be *my* transmission because their other auto cars are not reporting anything like this. 
The slip issue is the only bummer, but the new acceleration is just awesome to play with. I purposely slow down just to feel the pull again, to hear those awesome sounds again, to see the boost gauge go crazy. 
Overall, I'm very pleased with it all but am also worried about the tranny. If other auto-turbo guys could chime in with their experiences that would be really helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

that makes me want to go turbo sooo badly


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Hmm, I'm interested to know more about your seemingly singular Tiptronic slip issue. Since you're calling out other 2.5T Tips I assume yours is as well. When you talk about the "clutch" you are actually referring to the torque convertor since this is a planetary system gearset automatic. Darth_Bunny beats on his and he never mentioned any issues.
So you said torque convertor reengagement is abrupt? Is this while accelerating all the way up through the gears or after downshifting and then punching it because sometimes the Tip can get a little bit sloppy during the latter, I'll admit. Especially after the revs drop too low and the torque convertor disengages the engine and transmission and just after it does that you hit gas pickup can be a little abrupt.
Also, are you experiencing these problems when driving in fully automatic D or S modes or in fully Tiptronic "manual" mode, or all three? Regardles, per someone's suggestion, forgive me I cannot remember whose to give credit, I'm gonna try out Level10's torque convertor upgrade service with my build to hopefully avoid any of those problems you mentioned. Although, writing a review on it wouldnt be much good since I wont be comparing it to my current setup it will be in concert with the turbo. Hell, if it holds together and doesnt slip I'll consider it a success.
Furthermore, *Audi4U* since you've seen the block how thick or thin are the cylinder walls? The reason I ask is I wonder how much material can safely be removed. Do you think increasing bore to 86mm would be viable or would the cylinder walls be too thin at that point? Or would 84-84.5mm be more reasonable?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would say 83mm is a safe measurment.
86 is too great, and 84-84.5 i wouldn't trust for trubo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I would say 83mm is a safe measurment.
86 is too great, and 84-84.5 i wouldn't trust for trubo. 


Dont know anyone who has gone that large on the bore ever.86mm would not even work


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_there is one other, forgot his username, but i plan on running one in a month or two. how do you like it. does your tranny feel like its losing a bit of life or is it holding strong. how does it pull with the auto and what stage kit did you get? oh so many questions lol
don't forget about me... no slippage here.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_don't forget about me... no slippage here.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh good, it's just me








I slip between 1st and 2nd gear, and to a much lesser degree from 2nd to 3rd. At full throttle, there is slip, but no bumpy reengagement; the bumpyness is only at partial throttle and partial boost, which is the odd thing. No slippage or bumpyness on downshifts because I'm barely on the throttle when I down shift, if at all. 
EDIT: These bumps and slips are more true for D than S or Tiptronic. I can hold the gear in Tip, obviously, and S is less eager to upshift so there are fewer issues. 
So, should I get an upgraded torque converter first or can I buy some new wheels first? 










_Modified by Tbugsy at 2:21 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Ok, so I have been promising this for quite some time and just never got around to scanning them in...
I have 2 dyno sheets to post here. 
The first is from right after I had my GIAC chip installed in the stock bunny and AWE installed the catback exhaust on it. It was on a Mustang Dyno at AWE here in PA.








The second one is from after I had the C2 Stage 2 turbo installed. I apologize for the light print - their printer was running out of ink. This one is also on a Mustang Dyno at a facility called PSI also here in PA. 










I had this one done as a comparison since there seems to be a lot of controversy over different types of dynos and different parts of the country so this is an apples to apples comparison.
Keep in mind, this is not 100% of what everyone will see due to different modifications on each car and what year their rabbit is. Mine is a 2007 which means that it came with only 150 hp from the start.
Hope this helps!









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 10:58 AM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 11:04 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Ok, so I have been promising this for quite some time and just never got around to scanning them in...
I have 2 dyno sheets to post here. 
The first is from right after I had my GIAC chip installed in the stock bunny and AWE installed the catback exhaust on it. It was on a Mustang Dyno at AWE here in PA.
The second one is from after I had the C2 Stage 2 turbo installed. I apologize for the light print - their printer was running out of ink. This one is also on a Mustang Dyno at a facility called PSI also here in PA. 
I had this one done as a comparison since there seems to be a lot of controversy over different types of dynos and different parts of the country so this is an apples to apples comparison.
Keep in mind, this is not 100% of what everyone will see due to different modifications on each car and what year their rabbit is. Mine is a 2007 which means that it came with only 150 hp from the start.
Hope this helps!









maybe it's my work PC,but I can't make out the numbers on the C2 turbo sheet. it is extremely light. can you post the numbers please? hp/tq


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Sure. 
On the 1st Dyno (pre-turbo) these are the numbers:
tq 176
hp 159
On the 2nd Dyno (post-turbo) these are the numbers:
tq 247
hp 238
edit**also, I darkened the original pic so hopefully you can see it better!!










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 10:59 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Alright, some of you may remember me from a while back. One of the first Stage 2 Rabbits.
Well, I have purchased stage three and only made it 20 miles on 14.5 psi. C2 states that 15-15.5 is safe but 20 miles later, my car is cooked. Valves are smashed and exhaust camshaft is bent. This is all without the timing chain coming off and everything was torqued down properly. The way our camshafts are designed cannot handle a head spacer and this much torque. It just doesn't work.
I would like to state that stage 3 is an unsafe kit but stage 2 is perfectly safe.
I know I will get flamed, destroyed, and hate mail, and posts about how I don't know anything, but this kit is crap. I want to save everyone the trouble of blowing apart their heads and that is all.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Alright, some of you may remember me from a while back. One of the first Stage 2 Rabbits.
I know I will get flamed, destroyed, and hate mail, and posts about how I don't know anything, but this kit is crap. I want to save everyone the trouble of blowing apart their heads and that is all. 

just a couple of simple questions, did you have C2 reprogram your ECU for stg3 when you upgraded to lower compression and higher boost? have you torn down the motor and had it examined to determine the problem. have you contacted C2 with your findings. what did they have to say?


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

yes and yes. They told me that they had to pull apart 4 heads.
They told ETA that they had 4 heads come apart because of the kit.
You dont sell someone something that you guarantee is safe and then tell the shop trying to fix the damage that this happened to the other 4 test motors.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_yes and yes. They told me that they had to pull apart 4 heads.
They told ETA that they had 4 heads come apart because of the kit.
You dont sell someone something that you guarantee is safe and then tell the shop trying to fix the damage that this happened to the other 4 test motors.

I'll still reserve judgment until I see the results and the explanations posted...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_yes and yes. They told me that they had to pull apart 4 heads.
They told ETA that they had 4 heads come apart because of the kit.
You dont sell someone something that you guarantee is safe and then tell the shop trying to fix the damage that this happened to the other 4 test motors.

I am away from the office for lunch and will respond upon my return. Until then 100% of this post is incorrect


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

100% huh? Your just buying time to come up with an unviable and thought out reply over your lunch.
I am not a liar. So don't call me one. This is not my only project car, and I have quite extensive mechanical knowledge on boosted cars. You should of produced a camshaft adjustment kit along with your head spacer kit. This would have eliminated this problem. Don't just call me a liar and that my post is 100% untrue. You told me something different than what you told EuroTechnik, so that is 100% untrue. That is not how you run a business. When you withhold information like that, someone is going to find out. Unfortunately, that person was me. 
I want the other rabbit owners to see what I am dealing with. Not answering the phone when I call doesn't help either.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Well, I have purchased stage three and only made it 20 miles on 14.5 psi. C2 states that 15-15.5 is safe but 20 miles later, my car is cooked. Valves are smashed and exhaust camshaft is bent. This is all without the timing chain coming off and everything was torqued down properly. The way our camshafts are designed cannot handle a head spacer and this much torque. It just doesn't work.
I would like to state that stage 3 is an unsafe kit but stage 2 is perfectly safe.
I know I will get flamed, destroyed, and hate mail, and posts about how I don't know anything, but this kit is crap. I want to save everyone the trouble of blowing apart their heads and that is all. 

What frustrates me is that you have experienced a problem with *your* particular car, you then come on here and say that C2 misled you; C2's products were sold knowing to have problems; and 1552 messed up the install. You then further go on to claim that C2 has had problems on 4 different heads, and that we somehow hid this from you. I read this while I am away to lunch, and your response is that I am lying and trying to come up with a viable _story_....that is what frustrates me. I get that you are upset. I get that you are discouraged, what I dont' get is why the ensuing witch hunt towards C2? And why do you think it is okay to come on to a public forum, and relay incorrect information? YES, your information is incorrect...plain and simple.

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_They told me that they had to pull apart 4 heads.
They told ETA that they had 4 heads come apart because of the kit.
You dont sell someone something that you guarantee is safe and then tell the shop trying to fix the damage that this happened to the other 4 test motors.

We have not pulled apart 4 2.5L heads due to our lowered CR kit. We never said that to you, or to your mechanics, Euro Technik Auto (sp?). 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_100% huh? Your just buying time to come up with an unviable and thought out reply over your lunch.
I am not a liar. So don't call me one. 

I am not calling you a liar, I am merely stating that the information that you have posted in this thread/forum is incorrect. Everything you are posting is because you are upset...I get that. I get that you are upset about your car; I get that you are lashing out because of frustration. 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_ Don't just call me a liar and that my post is 100% untrue. You told me something different than what you told EuroTechnik, so that is 100% untrue. That is not how you run a business. When you withhold information like that, someone is going to find out. Unfortunately, that person was me. 
I want the other rabbit owners to see what I am dealing with. Not answering the phone when I call doesn't help either.

We are not trying to hide anything...never have. We are more than happy to talk to you regarding your car. What I will NOT be a part of is your unfounded accusations towards our products, our company, and the accusation that we misled you. For those reasons, I state that what you are relaying here is incorrect.
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:09 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

This kit was designed to lower the compression ratio on the 2.5L motor in order to run more boost. We have tested this kit up to 15psi.
The above was copied and pasted from your post on your own product
You told me this was a perfectly safe psi when it was far from it. 10 psi was safe. 14.5 which is .5 less than 15psi still blew the head apart.



_Modified by burntbunny at 2:00 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can order an upgraded drop in torque convertor? I can't send mine off because of the down time; my car is a DD.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Burnt. I understand your frustration losing your daily driver. However, I believe whatever happened was installation error. 
I've had to replace chains and retime this engine a bunch of times on customer cars. Unless you have the proper tools and know-how it is VERY easy to screw up the upper timing chain. Set the crank to TDC and take a picture of the camshafts and where they are. The side near the chain has a flat spot. they should be level with the motor. 
the intake cam adjuster and chain must be preloaded before torquing to spec. ALL bolts must be replaced and are torque to yield. 
Camshafts are not affected by boost. You can overrev an engine, but cams only spin half as fast as the crank. I'm sorry, but I can't see how a cam spinning at a top speed of 3000 rpm cam blow up...turbo'd or not.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

^ he knows what he's talking about, he works on these things all day


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

On my way to the bar tonight, i forgot the most important thing. ...... In 08, VW used a redesigned roller chain. The earlier ones used a different chain. If C2 sent you a chain for the wrong motor, it would VERY likely cause a severe failure very quickly.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

The chain set up and all the timing issues on this motor IS very confusing and if you don't have the correct tool, the right knowlegde you CAN and most likely WILL hurt the motor.
this motor does NOT like to be over rev'd


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
this motor does NOT like to be over rev'd









even stock? is this about redline, or going over redline...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_The chain set up and all the timing issues on this motor IS very confusing and if you don't have the correct tool, the right knowlegde you CAN and most likely WILL hurt the motor.
this motor does NOT like to be over rev'd


Im actually planning to see how high i can rev it N/A, aiming for 8k rpms


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope you have some good valve springs! The stock springs have been known to crack and cause a miss......let alone valve float at that rpm lol.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

everything is all stock. 
I already have the car redlining at 7200rpms, I want to turbo it also so it doesnt take sooo long to get up there.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_everything is all stock. 
I already have the car redlining at 7200rpms, I want to turbo it also so it doesnt take sooo long to get up there.

I already have popcorn and a front row seat, lol...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (darkk)*

mmmmmeeeee toooo....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

To make the experience better I will record it in HD + dolby 5.1 
lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_To make the experience better I will record it in HD + dolby 5.1 
lol








looking forward to it
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u andre


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_







looking forward to it
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u andre


lol should have something for you this weekend.


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

anybody in california do the 2.5T yet? I'm wondering about emissions and getting it smogged. i.e. what you did to make it "legal"


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (kill new hope)*

It was my understanding that the C2 kit was smog legal


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

C2 sells the kit as emissions compliant. I would email http://www.c2motorsports.net and ask if it complies with California emissions standards as well if you are considering the kit and are concerned.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

The kit will pass most common emissions tests.
i.e. obd2 scan, and/or tailpipe sniffer testing.
The current kit is NOT CARB certified.
We currently have no plans for CARB certification, 
but we are evaluating the situation.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I like the hose and fittings, where did you buy them?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

summitracing.com
Still need to order black fittings for the can


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

did you use AN8 fittings?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*

looks nice


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

Nice but if it were me I would incorporate coil hold-downs. Just a thought


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

I was wondering what that would look like with the turbo.....looks great!! Nice job!!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

any pics with the top cover on?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

-6 AN fittings. 
Not sure what you mean by coil hold downs.
the top cover will be on, but I have to free the SAI harness grom the coil harness first


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

That is very impressive...I really like.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I know you! You are the "mac" guy
lol


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I know you! You are the "mac" guy
lol
Who, me?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Who, me?

Nah, he was talking about hassan, aka. wo2kid !!
Yes it is the mac guy!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

lol. got it now.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I know you! You are the "mac" guy
lol

Yes...it is I...lol








Audi4u whens the next time you working on the rabbit!?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Im in the garage right now...lol I just ordered a 10mp cannon camera so I can take some real pix. I'm tired of posting cellphone pix








I need to send some pix to magnecore so they can custom make the ignition wires but i have no camera







. I could borrow a camera in the mean time so that I may do 1st start the weekend of the 20th.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

kodak disposable


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That actually not a bad idea. and i got get them developed to digital right. or would it be cheaper to get it regular and scanned?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

HAHAHAHAHA....well the 20th. I gotta pull through. We work on the cars...and play street fighter...lol
10MP...not a bad camera. I settle with my G1 and my Canon Powershot.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_That actually not a bad idea. and i got get them developed to digital right. or would it be cheaper to get it regular and scanned?
i don't think it's much extra to get them put on a card or even a CD


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_HAHAHAHAHA....well the 20th. I gotta pull through. We work on the cars...and play street fighter...lol
10MP...not a bad camera. I settle with my G1 and my Canon Powershot. 









You still didnt add me on xbox live. Might be for the best anyway, dont want to loose you as a friend....hahahaha
http://www.buy.com/prod/canon-...15891

_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_i don't think it's much extra to get them put on a card or even a CD

I will check it out today. maybe I can take the pics tonight, get them for overnight, send them to magnecore so i can get the wires for next weekend.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I did add you...you just never on! You either always working or fixing that Honda!!!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Speaking of getting everyone up to speed here.....
Hassan! When are you going to finish your mac presentation? It still shows that you have things under construction and there is more to come! We want to see what you are up to since you have such innovative ideas! 
Bring us up to speed man!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Call me if you need me to swing by and take some pics. Ill come in the hot daily haha


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Speaking of getting everyone up to speed here.....
Hassan! When are you going to finish your mac presentation? It still shows that you have things under construction and there is more to come! We want to see what you are up to since you have such innovative ideas! 
Bring us up to speed man!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes as soon as it gets warm I'm going to take pictures and attempt to finish the website.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

lol nice


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Is a stage 3 turbo excessive and not worth the cost for this engine?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

it all depends on what you want to accomplish


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Is a stage 3 turbo excessive and not worth the cost for this engine?

stg 3 in excess of 300 HP is going to require expensive mods to motor and differential. "worth" is a subjective term. is a 500hp mustang worth the money, again a subjective question only you can answer. but, I will say one thing. it would be awesome as hell to drive!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Is a stage 3 turbo excessive and not worth the cost for this engine?

I think it would be best said by saying "if you wanna play you gotta pay"
Anytime you are looking to put down big power with any car its gonna cost you. Whether or not the parts may be expensive or inexpensive you always have to take into consideration something breaking too.
Its all up to how much money you would wanna spend to make a certain amount of power and maintain a daily driven car also


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

How much are we talking about here? The turbo is at least $4,500. What else do you have to do and spend?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_How much are we talking about here? The turbo is at least $4,500. What else do you have to do and spend?

Clutch, differential, axles, pistons, rods, headwork. You have to be prepared if you break your transmission. It is possible to put a kit on and never break anything but i wouldnt hope on it. Better to be safe than sorry and have a back up plan/money


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Clutch, differential, axles, pistons, rods, headwork. You have to be prepared if you break your transmission. It is possible to put a kit on and never break anything but i wouldnt hope on it. Better to be safe than sorry and have a back up plan/money

x2 but the car is pretty much transformed


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_How much are we talking about here? The turbo is at least $4,500. What else do you have to do and spend?

I installed only the C2 stg 2 turbo kit and a boost gauge. I have roughly 5,000 miles on my kit without any problems. I don't pound the snots out of it all the time either. If you drive half way sensible, you will be ok. As with any power mods, the more HP the greater the risk of breaking stuff when you use it. I don't plan on upgrading anything else until I need it. If you want to add the extras like internals,differentials,clutches etc, it will greatly improve reliability. But it is not carved in stone that it is absolutely necessary. Like I said, I have just the kit and boost and I'm doing fine. And yes, I do use it on occasions..


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a used turbo stage II for sale. You can easily make it stage III or custom. I have 1000 miles on it...see the for sale area.


_Modified by rustlerdude at 4:26 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*











_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_How much are we talking about here? The turbo is at least $4,500. What else do you have to do and spend?

There is a cost of installation, unless you plan to do the install yourself. The kit includes 12 pages of detailed instructions, but YOU have to decide what your "wrenching" comfort level is.
We would suggest a boost gauge.
Chris
c2


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

just got a few questions.
What does that seamless billet valve cover do exactly (I'm a Noobie)
also, very soon down the road i will be purchasing the C2 Turbo kit stage 2, and i was wondering does that come with its own set of new Crank Pulleys, or should i go out and buy those new ECS Tuning Crank Pulleys?
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_just curious, whats the seamless billet valve cover do for the turbo kit? 
also, very soon down the road i will be purchasing the C2 Stage 2 kit, and i was thinking of buying the new ECS Tuning Crank Pulley, and will that be replaced if i get the Kit or no?Thanks for the help guys

the valve cover does absolutely nothing. it just looks cool as hell. the crank pulley replacement has nothing to do with the turbo kit either.replacement is not required to install the turbo kit.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

Thanks for the help Darkk, where did u pick up that valve cover? or did u make it custom? right now i got the beetle 2.5 engine cover on mine with a custom design on it, but that valve cover looks bitchin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Thanks for the help Darkk, where did u pick up that valve cover? or did u make it custom? right now i got the beetle 2.5 engine cover on mine with a custom design on it, but that valve cover looks bitchin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 the valve cover is made by Seamless Motorsports.
but be aware that you will need to design and construct a "PCV" system on your own. there is no vendor support for this and they will provide you with no help if you have "CEL" issues.
the valve cover is for sale from the following:
email [email protected]
or
http://www.20squared.com/


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

"and they will provide you with no help if you have "CEL" issues."
Yikes!







i will have to look into it, was it hard to make your PVC system?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

it's fairly simpe to run a catch can setup like we have.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_"and they will provide you with no help if you have "CEL" issues." Yikes!







i will have to look into it, was it hard to make your PVC system?

my system is in the pictures ( red Jetta ) on page 9 of this thread. the "PCV" system itself is relatively easy to construct but you will need to monitor it and empty the can regularly. space is pretty limited so measure carefully.the cost for the can and necessary fittings,lines etc, will average around $200 if you go buy everything. my system is different than what you have, my car has a C2 stg 2 turbo kit and my software is different than yours. I don't know if there are any "non turbo" cars running this valve cover. I only know of mine and "Enrgzr" check around the forum? If you are not very car "savy" I would pass on this project until the vendors come up with a viable "PCV" solution. Otherwise you may have "CEL" issues you can't get rid of...


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

They are currently working on a solution for the PCV problem.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_They are currently working on a solution for the PCV problem.
yep, and have been since December...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_They are currently working on a solution for the PCV problem.
 here is the reply from the Seamless Valve Cover thread. I just cut and pasted it.
***From our experience with testing PCV solutions on my 2.5, the straight catch-can proved to be the best option, but we understand that it's not for anyone. We are still currently waiting on Seamless to come out with a solution, but there may be some additions to the valve cover that will help with this "issue." We may look into researching a solution on our own, but at this point, there just aren't that many people out there with the need for it
Modified by [email protected] at 3:10 PM 3-17-2009***


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I'm starting to think my bogging/stalling issue may be related to my fuel pump going out. mentioned it on my thread about the heat related issue. Found some other 07 owners, both stock one with a 2.0T one with a 2.5 with similar issues. 2.0T had a fuel trim too lean code, 2.5 had no codes but blew a fuse for the fuel pump. I've had neither happen but I'm still quirking every time I get between 3/4 and 2/3 of a tank after about 20 min of highway driving. Any suggestions of problem areas to check with the fuel pump and if it is the fuel pump going out I'm looking into replacing with a walbro so suggestions on performance fuel pumps and part numbers also appreciated


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

install an electronic fuel pressure gauge.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to build my own "Thunder Bunny" and put at least the stage 2 turbo in it. I am going to wait for the warranty to run out before I attempt this. I read that this engine is pretty solid and not a lot of modding would need to be done for a stage 2.
Do they make a stage 2 clutch for an auto trans?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_I want to build my own "Thunder Bunny" and put at least the stage 2 turbo in it. I am going to wait for the warranty to run out before I attempt this. I read that this engine is pretty solid and not a lot of modding would need to be done for a stage 2.
Do they make a stage 2 clutch for an auto trans?

Automatic transmissions dont have clutches


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_install an electronic fuel pressure gauge.

just gonna get a vag com and log and see what I can see since I didn't like the fact the dealer wouldn't let me drive for logging last time. will post up when I'm done


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

cover on...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

You need to clean that engine bay


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Then how does the transmission shift without a clutch? Isn't the clutch just automatic? ??? What? Huh?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_cover on...


















surprised its not covered in ash


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Then how does the transmission shift without a clutch? Isn't the clutch just automatic? ??? What? Huh?

DSG is the only automatic that uses a clutch that you'll find on a golf that being said it isn't an option on the 2.5


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_You need to clean that engine bay








you can come clean it for me. If I were to clean it it would look like that after a mile.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Then how does the transmission shift without a clutch? Isn't the clutch just automatic? ??? What? Huh?

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/...n.htm
read that and it will help explain how an automatic transmission works and does not use a clutch like in a manual trans. Just make sure you dont get confused when they mention clutch in the auto trans because it has one but its not the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks. That was helpful. What do I need to do to an automatic/tiptronic if I install the stage 2 turbo?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

drive it


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_drive it

Pretty much, you cant really upgrade the rabbit auto trans


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Pretty much, you cant really upgrade the rabbit auto trans


Actually, we are looking into upgraded torque converters to be used with the 2.5 Auto.
C2


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Actually, we are looking into upgraded torque converters to be used with the 2.5 Auto.
C2

Ooooooh!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Actually, we are looking into upgraded torque converters to be used with the 2.5 Auto.
C2

I should have said at this moment you cant, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a future upgrade


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Actually, we are looking into upgraded torque converters to be used with the 2.5 Auto.
C2
 Do want!!!! LSD while you're at it? Pretty please?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Kind of like the torque convertor upgrades that Level10 already does for our Tiptronic? http://www.levelten.com I plan on trying this to see if its any good when I finally get my build off the ground


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to thank Mike @ Forge for giving me the piece of info that has my turbo 5 running on a whole different level of smooth and strong. In short I swapped out the low boost spring for the yellow spring and now the car is holding about 3/4s of an inch more vacuum, idling way smoother, running way smoother and holding that pound of boost I was missing as well as feeling as if the boost builds faster and holds stronger through shifts. Not entirely sure if it was all the spring or a combination of the spring and accidentally fixing a small leak. Heh and the DV sounds even meaner than before.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

So, how many pounds of boost are you pushing now - max?
I am pushing 9-1/2 almost exactly. I am getting ready to install my forge dv as well.
I was just wondering how much boost you are holding with the new spring...


----------



## aprizzle (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello, just stopping by and had a quick question. 
i'm looking to install a home made intake, but it looks confusing. any advice? i don't want to spend a lot of money for a carbonio


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

which spring are you replacing,the one in the waste gate or the DV? I have the large yellow in the waste gate and am only pushing 7 1/2 lbs boost. I'm going to get the Forge 007 DV and see if that bumps me up to 9 1/2-10 lbs like it's supposed to be. Not a big issue but something I'd like to remedy.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (aprizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprizzle* »_Hello, just stopping by and had a quick question. 
i'm looking to install a home made intake, but it looks confusing. any advice? i don't want to spend a lot of money for a carbonio 

Sorry but this isnt the right thread to be asking that, id make a new post and you might get some better information


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (aprizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprizzle* »_Hello, just stopping by and had a quick question. 
i'm looking to install a home made intake, but it looks confusing. any advice? i don't want to spend a lot of money for a carbonio 

Why not take out the guess-work and get the BSH one?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
So, how many pounds of boost are you pushing now - max?
I am pushing 9-1/2 almost exactly. I am getting ready to install my forge dv as well.
I was just wondering how much boost you are holding with the new spring...

right now it smacks right into 9.5 and holds. holds amazingly well through shifts, drivablity and sounding cool is where I think your going to find your main difference

_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_which spring are you replacing,the one in the waste gate or the DV? I have the large yellow in the waste gate and am only pushing 7 1/2 lbs boost. I'm going to get the Forge 007 DV and see if that bumps me up to 9 1/2-10 lbs like it's supposed to be. Not a big issue but something I'd like to remedy.

sounds like you have a pretty good boost leak there, I say check how well the lines are attached around you're DV and boost gauge and then start digging deeper tightening things. Save your money and check this stuff first unless you really have your mind set on a piston DV.




_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 10:02 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry for the noob question but would this fit on a stage 1 kit? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.024.htm


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

its not a noob question. its a great question. why not just go stage 2?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_sorry for the noob question but would this fit on a stage 1 kit? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.024.htm


Yes. it will fit but you need to modify your bumper and have custom piping made to fit for the rabbit


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_sorry for the noob question but would this fit on a stage 1 kit? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.024.htm


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_sorry for the noob question but would this fit on a stage 1 kit? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.024.htm


I would buy the stg 2 kit without the intercooler to save a few bucks and get the eurojet cooler. it should fit with minor mod.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

would this fit on then without any mods to the bumper? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.216.htm


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

You r best answer will come from eurojet themselves. at the very least you will need to "make" you own piping. no aftermarket intercooler you can buy is going to just fit in without some work. the 2.5 was not factory with turbo so nothing has been designed specifically for it. All the after market intercooler kits were more or less made to fit into an existing system with minor pipe rerouting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (darkk)*

If you're local to our shop in Philadelphia, we can get you situated with a Eurojet core and custom piping welded up to do the job right.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heh the question is would he still be able to take advantage of the stg 2 group buy with those stipulations


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_heh the question is would he still be able to take advantage of the stg 2 group buy with those stipulations

I doubt it. just buy the whole kit and sell the side mount intercooler. he is still getting a $1000. off. then sell the side mount,it's still $499. new from several sources.save even more money. sell to someone in the mk3 / mk4 forums.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_would this fit on then without any mods to the bumper? http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.1.216.htm

No, that is the same intercooler you posted previously. PM username audi4u, he is running that IC on his car and his bumper needed to be modified. As far as i know there are no intercoolers out that you can use on the rabbit without modifying the bumper at all. Maybe you can find one that is used for another car application but it might be very small to fit and only be able to handle a low amount of power


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

does anyone have any pics of the c2 stage 1 turbo installed??


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

it should look the same as stg 2 just no intercooler


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jetiiknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetiiknight* »_does anyone have any pics of the c2 stage 1 turbo installed??

you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Why doesn't the C2 stage 2 have a front mounted intercooler. I was talking to some people and they said a front mounted intercooler is "way better." But nobody could tell me why.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Why doesn't the C2 stage 2 have a front mounted intercooler. I was talking to some people and they said a front mounted intercooler is "way better." But nobody could tell me why.

a couple of guess's. 
A. keeps it stock looking.
B. FMIC won't fit without modification
C. for what the tune gives, that is more than enough intercooler.

Chris would be the best person to talk to though.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Why doesn't the C2 stage 2 have a front mounted intercooler. I was talking to some people and they said a front mounted intercooler is "way better." But nobody could tell me why.

A few reasons we chose the SMIC.
1. power level : The IC is sized for 350hp, plenty for the application
2. kit simplicity
3. cost factors
Yes, an FMIC is ~way better in SOME cases. 
On a built motor running ~20psi+ boost, for sure.
In a stage 2 kit an FMIC will yield no additional gains, other than more weight.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I seem to remember somebody installing a FMIC and seeing a HP loss??








I do not remember if I saw it on Vortex or on rabbitownersclub.com.
In any case, I have found that the SMIC has been MORE than suitable for the Stage 2 setup and have seen no reason for the added expense or aggrivation to make the switch. Unless somebody can tell me otherwise??

On a side note, I have just installed my Forge DV and all I can say is WOW!! What a change! If you are looking for improvements, this is the way to do it.
Another improvement, though not inexpensive, is upgrading the clutch. I have upgraded my clutch, pressure plate and flywheel to the Clutchmaster's Stage 3 setup. Great response!
Also, the issue I was having with my misfires at idle seem to be cured by Seamless' MAF clamp they now have fabricated. Again, another inexpensive modification with a great result! If anyone else was running into the same problems I was, this is a great solution.
History: At, 870-900 rpms and on level ground, the engine would misfire rather rapidly. Changed spark plugs and gaps on 4 separate occasions with no improvements. I am running the NGK cold irridium plugs gapped to C2's specs but still no improvement.
Over the weekend, installed the MAF clamp - NO MISFIRES!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 10:48 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_I seem to remember somebody installing a FMIC and seeing a HP loss??










I dont know that you would see a loss in hp but it definitely could be possible to see a drop in boost because of the more volume there is with the FMIC


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

so the stage one just has a bigger intake since it doesnt have the intercooler?? im wondering which one i should get cause im saving my money up to get one of them so i need to know how much i need to save.. couldnt i just get the stage one and buy a different side mount intercooler??


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jetiiknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetiiknight* »_so the stage one just has a bigger intake since it doesnt have the intercooler?? im wondering which one i should get cause im saving my money up to get one of them so i need to know how much i need to save.. couldnt i just get the stage one and buy a different side mount intercooler??

Stage 1 does not have a larger intake than that of the Stage 2.
Why not just take advantage of this offer???? You would get a Stage 2 for LESS than the cost of the Stage 1








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4315128


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

might have to check into that MAF clamp if it does indeed seem to add some stability. First CEL in 4 weeks today but it was an EVAP fault


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Where did you get your diverter valve from and for how much?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Where did you get your diverter valve from and for how much?


North American Motorsports, LLC
http://www.namotorsports.net 
and it was $135.00


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ugh I think I have a CV going out, isn't popping and clicking but after driving on a poorly maintained street in downtown EP it is making a nasty loud vibration that feels like its coming from the right place, anyways gonna get the car off the ground in a few and check it out. Figuring if theres nasty grease all over the place I'll know what it is


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_ugh I think I have a CV going out, isn't popping and clicking but after driving on a poorly maintained street in downtown EP it is making a nasty loud vibration that feels like its coming from the right place, anyways gonna get the car off the ground in a few and check it out. Figuring if theres nasty grease all over the place I'll know what it is

How low are you? I am running on H&R sport springs and have already had my turbo smack my CVJ Boot and rip it. Had to replace it once and adjust.....just a thought....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

did you relocate the port on the bottom of the turbo? I am on eibach coils and have no clearance issues with it relocated. I have just over a fingers worth of clearance between the axle and turbo.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_did you relocate the port on the bottom of the turbo? I am on eibach coils and have no clearance issues with it relocated. I have just over a fingers worth of clearance between the axle and turbo.

Yes, we plugged the port at the bottom and re-tapped into the back.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
How low are you? I am running on H&R sport springs and have already had my turbo smack my CVJ Boot and rip it. Had to replace it once and adjust.....just a thought....

well its not a CV issue, got it jacked up to look at it, CVs and boot are very much in tact however there's a good amount of play in the wheel when its mounted and the rotor when its not, there's a small groove notched into the rotor from clipping the caliper and based off the sounds and vibrations it seems I have a bad wheel bearing, come to think of it the issue happened after a pot hole so it makes sense. Only thing thats got me upset is $207 at the dealer for the part, a part that from my experience running an autozone commercial department usually costs $5-$35 unless it needs to go on a newer VW.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do we have to use dvs or can we use bovs? If not has anyone used the APR R1 dv?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

please research BOV's. I would recommend you not use one.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Do we have to use dvs or can we use bovs? If not has anyone used the APR R1 dv?

the nice thing about the c2 kit is its relatively emissions compliant and well BOVs aren't


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Well, I now know I am faster than a MKV R32. That is all


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Well, I now know I am faster than a MKV R32. That is all

x2 same here!


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Actually, we are looking into upgraded torque converters to be used with the 2.5 Auto.
C2

Is an upgrade to the tiptronic required/recommended to safely run the C2 turbo on the 2.5l tiptroinic equipped Rabbit?
If someone is periodically WOT from a dead stop at the tracks, will the initial amount of TQ exerted on the tranny cause any damage or degrade the tranny quickly ?
I'm asking these questions because I will be going down the FI route and need to know if any other components need to be upgraded to safely run a tiptronic without it failing after several WOT down the track. Someone mentioned in another thread that about 265 ft lbs of TQ is about the max for the tiptronic but what can it handle on a daily basis without killing it in a short amount of time.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

i am tip and have no problems.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
Is an upgrade to the tiptronic required/recommended to safely run the C2 turbo on the 2.5l tiptroinic equipped Rabbit?
If someone is periodically WOT from a dead stop at the tracks, will the initial amount of TQ exerted on the tranny cause any damage or degrade the tranny quickly ?
I'm asking these questions because I will be going down the FI route and need to know if any other components need to be upgraded to safely run a tiptronic without it failing after several WOT down the track. Someone mentioned in another thread that about 265 ft lbs of TQ is about the max for the tiptronic but what can it handle on a daily basis without killing it in a short amount of time.

Sorry, I am manual trans.... not sure about tip..


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_i am tip and have no problems.

Are you running the C2 turbo or custom made?
How much peak output TQ on your engine ?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

faster than R32? nice


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

Darth_Bunny, the guy with the first stage 2 low C/R kit said he was conservatively making 308wtq with his Tiptronic Rabbit.
I was heavily considering Level10's torque convertor service for my car http://www.levelten.com Anyone else think this would be a wise investment for us Tip owners? Upgrading our torque convertors would have the same purpose as manual owners doing a clutch or clutch and flywheel upgrade with your turbo. So this service would be justifiable.
However, unlike you, I plan not to abuse the crap out of my machine since its my daily driver and a new transmission is big $$$


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*

Please keep the comments positive.
This forum is for the benefit of all 2.5 turbo owners either present or future.
Getting the thread locked for flaming will not benefit anyone.
Thanks for listening......carry on..


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (happy vw bunny)*

I wish my car was faster than a R32


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (happy vw bunny)*

Oh lord lets not read too much into things. I wasnt putting the guy down or saying he was going to flog his car to death all I meant was I'm not going to be doing any runs on the drag strip in the interest of longevity and am going to try not to abuse my transmission on the street to hopefully extend its life


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 1:30 AM 4-10-2009_


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*

how are you 2.5t automatics doing? Is there any issues with your transmissions?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vicariously13)*

read the thread. No


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

Just for clarification:
The turbo kit replaces the stock headers and not the intake manifold, correct? If this is true, if I upgrade to an a/m IM and get a turbo in the future, I'll also notice more of an increase in performance because of this?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_Just for clarification:
The turbo kit replaces the stock headers and not the intake manifold, correct? If this is true, if I upgrade to an a/m IM and get a turbo in the future, I'll also notice more of an increase in performance because of this? 

the turbo kit replaces the exhaust manifold and downpipe.it also includes an air intake w/filter as well.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

What components would you need to make a custom turbo kit? I know you would need a turbo, intercooler, software, manifold, downpipe and what else?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_What components would you need to make a custom turbo kit? I know you would need a turbo, intercooler, software, manifold, downpipe and what else?

Turbo, manifold, wastegate, downpipe, intercooler and piping, intake, software, injectors, gaskets, oil/coolant lines. The wastegate and ic and ic piping is not 100% necessary tho because you can get a turbo with an internal wastegate and also its possible to run no intercooler but you wont make a lot of power at all


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have any 2.5T tip owners upgraded their torque converters to handle extra power?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

none that I can think of...


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Hey ENRGZR, i got a questions for ya.. I'm just about to buy the C2 Stg 2 for my 08' Rabbit and its auto tiptronic, i know u got the stage 3 with an auto tranny and well im curious did you have to do anything to the transmission and how much boost can us autobots use for our tranny?
Thanks buddy










_Modified by Turbonix at 9:19 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I got a few questions I'm hoping Andre can answer. 3 weeks into school now and I feel like slapping myself for half the things I've ever posted up on a forum and I'm not even out of the math phase. Anyways since I've got the equipment and help behind me I'm seriously thinking of making the jump to standalone engine management. Again I'm only thinking this way because I have the equipment and help behind me and am receiving training. I like the idea since it would be nice to be able to be able to deal with issues in a more hands on matter at this point as well as being able to make the tune behave more as it should in a boosted car than the factory ecm is capable of. So the question I have are what should I be looking at if I'm looking to maintain emissions compliance or at least still have the ability to pass smog. I figure worst case just slap the ECM with c2 tune back on for testing. Other thing is has anyone played with using an aftermarket MAP sensor to be able to reference boost for controlling ignition timing in a more proper sense. Also gear referenced boost stepping is important to me. So I guess I'm looking for parts suggestions.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Have any 2.5T tip owners upgraded their torque converters to handle extra power?

I think there is someone who has a Stage 2 or 3 (I don't remember) C2 on there stock Tip.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of maintenace would you do to maintain the turbo?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

I am only stg 2. Darthbunny is stage 3. Which is actually like stage 2.5.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so I got a few questions I'm hoping Andre can answer. 3 weeks into school now and I feel like slapping myself for half the things I've ever posted up on a forum and I'm not even out of the math phase. Anyways since I've got the equipment and help behind me I'm seriously thinking of making the jump to standalone engine management. Again I'm only thinking this way because I have the equipment and help behind me and am receiving training. I like the idea since it would be nice to be able to be able to deal with issues in a more hands on matter at this point as well as being able to make the tune behave more as it should in a boosted car than the factory ecm is capable of. So the question I have are what should I be looking at if I'm looking to maintain emissions compliance or at least still have the ability to pass smog. I figure worst case just slap the ECM with c2 tune back on for testing. Other thing is has anyone played with using an aftermarket MAP sensor to be able to reference boost for controlling ignition timing in a more proper sense. Also gear referenced boost stepping is important to me. So I guess I'm looking for parts suggestions.

I'll try my best to answer all of your questions. To run this car on a full standalone will be expensive because of the dbw system. there are no low budget standalone system that have the ability to run dbw. All hope is not lost though, because you can run a standalone as a piggyback system. Running it as a piggyback enables you to keep the car emission compliant and keep the stock computer running dbw and cruise control. I did some testing with great results. I didn't do 100% testing because my main goal was/is power.








As far as an upgraded map sensor, It hasn't been tested as of yet I have an oem one that fits in stock location and uses the stock harness(no splicing) and can read up to 23psi. The ecu would need to be coded to use it. I think its a great idea to have that written into the 2.5 software. if you were running a piggyback, the piggyback would give better resolution for your fuel control and timing.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_What kind of maintenace would you do to maintain the turbo?

warm up before you get into boost, cool down for a minute before turning off, check oil level a little more occasionally. its not a big deal.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'll try my best to answer all of your questions. To run this car on a full standalone will be expensive because of the dbw system. there are no low budget standalone system that have the ability to run dbw. All hope is not lost though, because you can run a standalone as a piggyback system. Running it as a piggyback enables you to keep the car emission compliant and keep the stock computer running dbw and cruise control. I did some testing with great results. I didn't do 100% testing because my main goal was/is power.








As far as an upgraded map sensor, It hasn't been tested as of yet I have an oem one that fits in stock location and uses the stock harness(no splicing) and can read up to 23psi. The ecu would need to be coded to use it. I think its a great idea to have that written into the 2.5 software. if you were running a piggyback, the piggyback would give better resolution for your fuel control and timing.

heh main thing I care about is that the car pulls timing for boost instead of advancing for throttle like it does now. wonder how much extra boost I could run with a tune that properly manages ignition timing in relation to boost.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:13 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
warm up before you get into boost, cool down for a minute before turning off, check oil level a little more occasionally. its not a big deal.

Some of the *best *things you can do for a turbo car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
Some of the *best *things you can do for a turbo car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

especially since I heard turbo timers are more of a headache than their worth in our cars... My turbo timer was a regular length newport cigarette until I quit smoking, now I just finish up whatever song I'm listening to.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

that's a good question. I had an upgraded fuel system and was up to 18psi. Not sure whats the max you can run on the stock motor.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

was thinking about 12 or 13psi, and maybe run 15 with water meth. I know its really modest but the gas and elevation here are the suck and I'm just trying to reliably milk a little more out of the car. Main goal is to milk a little more stability out of the car and not have a middleman for fine adjustments. 
edit: I guess I should ask c2 what I should be looking to push the boost to if I'm running boost referenced ignition timing on their kit.



_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:42 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
especially since I heard turbo timers are more of a headache than their worth in our cars... My turbo timer was a regular length newport cigarette until I quit smoking, now I just finish up whatever song I'm listening to.

I knew people had them in MKIV 1.8Ts.... I never owned a turbo car before though so I dont know how well a turbo timer works, etc.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
I knew people had them in MKIV 1.8Ts.... I never owned a turbo car before though so I dont know how well a turbo timer works, etc. 

I just heard they had the potential for some interesting problems with central locking


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_: I guess I should ask c2 

a very good suggestion..


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
The main thing I care about is that the car pulls timing for boost instead of advancing for throttle like it does now. wonder how much extra boost I could run with a tune that properly manages ignition timing in relation to boost.
_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:13 PM 5-5-2009_

ALL VW software (dating back to ~'92) timing maps are indexed by 'engine load'. Engine load = cylinder filling, which is the same as boost from your point of view.
Add boost, the ecu will pull timing... std. ME7 does this already.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

BAM.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I would just like to say... I just purchased my C2 Stg 2 turbo kit!!







yay!!



_Modified by Turbonix at 9:47 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

Make a C2Stage 2 and show some pics of it installed and powder coated black, special request.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (japoipnoi)*

do you mean the pipe thats going to the turbo?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (japoipnoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *japoipnoi* »_Make a C2Stage 2 and show some pics of it installed and powder coated black, special request.

Just wondering why would you want to see the turbo kit powdercoated black?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_
Just wondering why would you want to see the turbo kit powdercoated black?









yeah im confused too hehe


----------



## turboconiglio (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

What guages are you turbo bunnies running. I have a boost gauge and was thinking of running two moe. Which would you run


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Does this 2.5L engine (found only on US market) have anything to do with the new 2.5 TFSI found on the new Audi TT-RS ?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Does this 2.5L engine (found only on US market) have anything to do with the new 2.5 TFSI found on the new Audi TT-RS ?

nope, completely different as far as i know.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Does this 2.5L engine (found only on US market) have anything to do with the new 2.5 TFSI found on the new Audi TT-RS ?

They both have 2.5l?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Does this 2.5L engine (found only on US market) have anything to do with the new 2.5 TFSI found on the new Audi TT-RS ?

There is a lot more in common than you'd think....
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turboconiglio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboconiglio* »_What guages are you turbo bunnies running. I have a boost gauge and was thinking of running two moe. Which would you run

Boost gauge and wide band


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
There is a lot more in common than you'd think....
-Jeffrey Atwood

Do tell!!!


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

In the process of phasing out the old user name........ just doesn't fit anymore!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_In the process of phasing out the old user name........ just doesn't fit anymore!
should have had them change your name so you could keep your posts...


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_should have had them change your name so you could keep your posts...

Meh....Post counts dont mean much to me. No biggie. Thanks though!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Meh....Post counts dont mean much to me. No biggie. Thanks though!

I take PRIDE in my posts, noob.








Actually, most my posts are, "lol" or "nice"


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

I could care less about post counts as well. but the majority of people look at your post count first to determine how much you may know. Just trying to help you avoid receiving negative posts when you ask a question.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
I take PRIDE in my posts, noob.








Actually, most my posts are, "lol" or "nice"


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone have some good videos of how loud their turbo is from the cabin?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

No.
But, if you IM me your Phone number I can call you so you can listen...
C2 Turbo rabbit
Full 3" exhaust
to All:
Stop in and see us at CULT CLASSIC on June7.
(Coopersburg PA)

Re: post count
Ignore the number.
Look at the "memeber since" date.








should anyone be proud to have been hanging around the vortex for 
over 8 years or so?















-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:35 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Does anyone have some good videos of how loud their turbo is from the cabin?

its not super loud, but its definitely noticable when you're in boost.. it has a slight turbo whine, and alot of rushing air noise as you get into boost, but once its fully spooled and the motor is rockin, it gets a high pitched turbo whine going that is pretty loud. surprisingly the sound from the diverter valve dumping back into the intake is quite loud.. its almost like a blowoff valve since the intake has metal pipes and a cone filter.. the sound just reverberates. I was just driving my dads 2.5t jetta and its super loud in a small tunnel.. definitely get the PSCHHHHHHH sound when shifting under full boost


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I figured out how to finally resolve all the leftover issues I was having with my MAF with my c2 turbo kit without needing to purchase anything else. I'm on factory motor mounts so I get a lot of engine movement. The top clip on the plug to the sensor held the wiring really tight off to an angle going the wrong direction so I popped off that part of the clip, electrical taped it to the wiring conduit to keep it weather tight and no more MAF CELs since its not pulling the MAF circuit temporarily open any more. Might suggest anyone with the kit installed or planning on a future install take this simple extra step.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

Well, my kit is coming in June 15, so after i get it semi broke in ill make a YouTube video for the community to see it in action.
Any thing specific you want me to get on camera? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*



Jefnes3 said:


> Re: post count
> Ignore the number.
> Look at the "memeber since" date.
> 
> ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Re: post count
Ignore the number.
Look at the "member since" date.








should anyone be proud to have been hanging around the vortex for 
over 8 years or so?















-Jeffrey Atwood


hmm... 5 years for me. not bad for a noob.









_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Well, my kit is coming in June 15, so after i get it semi broke in ill make a YouTube video for the community to see it in action.
Any thing specific you want me to get on camera? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

niiice! thanks
Manual or auto?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
niiice! thanks
Manual or auto?

It's an auto, but i should get some great footage on how it run at the tack and also showing how well it runs as just an everyday car..
Waterfest is coming up soon and that will be where i get most of my footage
If anyone wants me to film anything specific just tell me!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

that's awesome. yeah i wanted to see how the autos responded to the turbo


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_that's awesome. yeah i wanted to see how the autos responded to the turbo

No worries, ill fill you in and give you video to prove my thoughts


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so at school we're trying to build a awd eclipse out to 1000whp, water to air intercooling is going to be part of the build so I'm gonna try to take what I learn from the build and finally get serious with the water to air intercooling build on my bunny.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

I like that idea. air/water with water/meth injection.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

got up on the dyno at school today as you all may recall my last pull on this dyno ended in 209whp and 250wtq, since then I've made some adjustments to spring tension on my forge 007 DV and went chasing boost leaks. End result was 232whp and 267wtq on the same mustang dyno. My CEL has come back on again for the MAF and since I've done everything short of replacing it I'm sure my MAF is on its last leg. The graph from my pulls today were kinda funky, had several small breakups in power that at the moment I'm going to attribute to the MAF not functioning properly. So next up is new MAF then new pulls to see if I can break 240. Then its time to replace the brake fluid, we've been able to trace my clutch issues to contaminated fluid due to mild release issues and soft brake pedal always occurring in pairs just not too thrilled I don't have access to a power bleeder. From there its on to the water meth build, planning on running a secondary MAP sensor for the devils own controller, my pulls today made it pretty clear that my intercooler alone isn't cutting it, went from 232 to 216 on consecutive pulls due to heat soak, sprayed the IC with water and let the car sit for a few and did another pull and I was up to 230. I'm up in the air at the moment over weather I should sell the 84 GTI and finish up the MKV completely or if I should stall after the water meth and start a bahn brenner serial killa kit aba/16v build up.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow not bad.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_got up on the dyno at school today as you all may recall my last pull on this dyno ended in 209whp and 250wtq, since then I've made some adjustments to spring tension on my forge 007 DV and went chasing boost leaks. End result was 232whp and 267wtq on the same mustang dyno. My CEL has come back on again for the MAF and since I've done everything short of replacing it I'm sure my MAF is on its last leg. The graph from my pulls today *were kinda funky, had several small breakups in power that at the moment* I'm going to attribute to the MAF not functioning properly. So next up is new MAF then new pulls to see if I can break 240. From there its on to the water meth build, planning on running a secondary MAP sensor for the devils own controller, my pulls today made it pretty clear that my intercooler alone isn't cutting it, went from 232 to 216 on consecutive pulls due to heat soak, sprayed the IC with water and let the car sit for a few and did another pull and I was up to 230. 

Looks like we are having the same problem as you!















I don't think it's the MAF. I think it has more to do the software issues especially since Jeff just re-flashed our ECU with the "latest and greatest update" at Cult Classic. Only then have we experienced power loss. IMO it has more to do with the ECU and throttle body signal correlation problems.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had issues before I got the flash update back in April but I guess it could be the tune, guess I'll find out when I replace the MAF. My teacher seemed to think there was an issue in the software causing the issue as well before I told him my MAF was on its way out. Anyways stuff like this is why I'm super happy to have unlimited access to a mustang dyno.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 5:37 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeff did you post something? saw your name as the recent post and was interested to say the least because you usually have something fairly helpful to say


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:45 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

you guys really need to start doing logs, that is the only way to see whats going on.
If not you will be throwing money away on parts you don't need.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you guys really need to start doing logs, that is the only way to see whats going on.
If not you will be throwing money away on parts you don't need.

Well Andre, thanks for the suggestion but in my case, I have my Vag Com logs to document. I had NO MAF errors prior to the flash just the pesky random multiple misfires that were happening when idling. C2 did install the most recent upgrades to the ECU and immediately following I get a MAF error. On top of that, when the car is in 3rd and around 3,500-4,000 rpms and full boost, it increases in power then completely flatlines (feels more like a slight cut in fuel) and then continues to increase in power before it reaches its max. This also has only happened since the recent upgrade. I am still running diagnostics and completing more road tests so that I can accurately convey my findings to C2 to ask for suggestions. Jeff, I believe that this post will give you a heads up as to what I have been encountering. The misfires are gone, however! Do you have any ideas?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if I recall you have the seamless MAF insert as well, since you were pretty much the reason I tried it, Jeff just told me to pull mine so I've managed to track down someone willing to trade MAFs with me so he can fix his intake CEL and I can fix my MAF insert not agreeing with C2s setup. Betting this fixes the issue. I've been logging the crap out of my MAF and I did feel like I was running kinda rich after the ring


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 2:08 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would personally log the following 
afr(actual & requested)
timing
maf
tps 
air temp
Usually any issues will show up here. 
Do you guys have and afr gauge installed in the car?
If someone wants to send me a log of the those channels I will be happy to look them over.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_if I recall you have the seamless MAF insert as well, since you were pretty much the reason I tried it, Jeff just told me to pull mine so I've managed to track down someone willing to trade MAFs with me so he can fix his intake CEL and I can fix my MAF insert not agreeing with C2s setup. Betting this fixes the issue. I've been logging the crap out of my MAF and I did feel like I was running kinda rich after the ring

_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 2:08 PM 6-30-2009_

Actually, the Maf insert was in for about a week but we pulled it out as it created a cel as well. It did work for the misfires but not wanting to cause any damage, we decided against it. Therefore, I have not had it for several months now.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

Prob off topic...but what are you guys using in terms of exhaust systems? 
Stock? Cat-Less? High-Flow Cat? Aftermarket setup?


_Modified by wo2kid at 6:13 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Hey Hassan!
I am running the AWE Catback exhaust. It was probably the first mod I put on the car. I absolutely love it. When I installed the turbo, the awesome growl it had got hushed quite a bit so I now have a resonator delete on it and it sounds even better.
AWE used my car as their prototype and you can see the video of the test run here:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv
Hope that helps some!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

That sounds good! I was thinking of getting that Universal High-Flow Cat from NGP Racing and putting that in place of my current Cat. I have all the resonators removed already. I have an appointment to get my cat removed today but I am worried it might sound horrible after its done.
I drove the car without an exhaust a few days ago and the turbo was amazing. so now I am on this hunt to remove all restrictions in my exhaust. I can't really tell but from the pictures it looks like the awe setup keeps your stock cat? am I right?
Did you get your car back yet??? I just realized you change your name!?! I was like how the hell does this person know my name...lol.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_That sounds good! I was thinking of getting that Universal High-Flow Cat from NGP Racing and putting that in place of my current Cat. I have all the resonators removed already. I have an appointment to get my cat removed today but I am worried it might sound horrible after its done.
I drove the car without an exhaust a few days ago and the turbo was amazing. so now I am on this hunt to remove all restrictions in my exhaust. I can't really tell but from the pictures it looks like the awe setup keeps your stock cat? am I right?
Did you get your car back yet??? I just realized you change your name!?! I was like how the hell does this person know my name...lol.

Haha! Yes, I changed my name. Happy VW Bunny is really too cutesy for me. I did get my car back. Here is a pic and the reason for the name I chose.








ps. I have finally gotten a 2.5T badge to replace the .:R32 badge in the front grill so it is now more appropriate!
As far as the AWE exhaust goes, yes-it is a cat-back so you keep your stock cat. They do provide a turbo back for the GTI but as our turbo and turbo location are different, they do not have one for the 2.5T. I have not talked to them about modifying it yet but probably will at some point as I would love to replace my downpipe as well.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_ I would love to replace my downpipe as well.
 
the C2 turbo kit comes with a 2.5" downpipe. the outlet is 2.5" on the turbo so anything bigger wouldn't help much would it? just change the cat and pipe back to the AWE system.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_ 
the C2 turbo kit comes with a 2.5" downpipe. the outlet is 2.5" on the turbo so anything bigger wouldn't help much would it? just change the cat and pipe back to the AWE system.

I was looking to change the downpipe mostly because of the angle. The tunnel is really tight and on occasion it tends too rub on the heatsheild and body causing a rattle and slight vibration. I know a few others who also have this issue and have actually hammered their frame in a bit to give it a little more room. I personally would rather find a downpipe solution instead if possible so that is the reason for me wanting to change the downpipe.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

Holly Sh*t!!! You went R32 front?! Nice...I have done a few changes to the Rabbit myself...I haven't been able to get any pictures up on the website yet so I'll give you these two....
















I've been getting mixed reviews about it. The White Classix are temp. Thinking about doing something else. 
I feel like no matter what aftermarket system you buy you will still have the OEM restrictive Cat. Well at least for us 2.5T guys. I don't know about everyone else but I've been getting a squeal when in low gears and punching it. Only in 1st or 2nd. I was thinking maybe my cat was clogged which is why i drove it without the exhaust and it was fine no more squealing. So I'm thinking its just a clogged cat or too much back pressure







Might just have to go custom and buy a high flo cat like the NGP car or just remove it and then do resonator remove and keep the muffler so it still sounds a little quiet. lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

R32 front looks HOTTTT


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_ 
the C2 turbo kit comes with a 2.5" downpipe. the outlet is 2.5" on the turbo so anything bigger wouldn't help much would it? just change the cat and pipe back to the AWE system.


Or just upgrade to the C2 3" Down pipe ....and go with a full 3" exhaust


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_Holly Sh*t!!! You went R32 front?! Nice...I have done a few changes to the Rabbit myself...I haven't been able to get any pictures up on the website yet so I'll give you these two....
















I've been getting mixed reviews about it. The White Classix are temp. Thinking about doing something else. 
I feel like no matter what aftermarket system you buy you will still have the OEM restrictive Cat. Well at least for us 2.5T guys. I don't know about everyone else but I've been getting a squeal when in low gears and punching it. Only in 1st or 2nd. I was thinking maybe my cat was clogged which is why i drove it without the exhaust and it was fine no more squealing. So I'm thinking its just a clogged cat or too much back pressure







Might just have to go custom and buy a high flo cat like the NGP car or just remove it and then do resonator remove and keep the muffler so it still sounds a little quiet. lol









Thanks for the compliment Hassan! I also get very mixed reviews but most like it. More importantly- "I" LOVE it!! You and I must be on the same brainwaves here. I was seriously considering (but chnged my mind) a wide white strip up the hood and on the roof myself to mix the white in a little since my badges and emblem on the rear are also white....see pic below.








So what is going to come of the white classix that are temporary? I have been toying around with white wheels! Are they 18"??? Are you interested in parting with them?
As far as your cat-should you just try to clean it first?


_Modified by .:Rabbit Turbo at 11:13 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_Prob off topic...but what are you guys using in terms of exhaust systems? 
Stock? Cat-Less? High-Flow Cat? Aftermarket setup?

_Modified by wo2kid at 6:13 AM 7-1-2009_

Eurojet 3"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5sQw7BCrQc


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_R32 front looks HOTTTT

Thanks mujjuman!!! It is something that I have wanted to do for a very long time! That and GTI seats which I have also recently added so I am really liking it a lot!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

WHITE THAT ROOF!!!! Your car looks soo hot....WHITE THAT ROOF!!!






















The classix are 17". They are temp because I have 2 other wheels that I like that I am thinking of buying and painting them white. I wouldn't mind parting with them if you wanted them. White wheels are def the way to go. Everyone does black or gun metal. 


_Modified by wo2kid at 8:25 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Thanks mujjuman!!! It is something that I have wanted to do for a very long time! That and GTI seats which I have also recently added so I am really liking it a lot!









Sweet, GTI seats are awesome. 
Are u gonna leave the .:R32 badge on the grill?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

I actually like your wheels...I think you should white them. Or pchop it. I think they are hot.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
Sweet, GTI seats are awesome. 
Are u gonna leave the .:R32 badge on the grill? 

Nah, changed it already. The car already has an identity crisis as it is!!
I just took a pic with my phone so sorry for the crappy picture but this is what I got from Eurobadgez. It is not on their site but a guy named Kel there put it together for me and sent me a new black back plate to mount it!


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_I actually like your wheels...I think you should white them. Or pchop it. I think they are hot.

Thanks! I really like them too and I have only been tossing the idea around for the white wheels. Right now, I have so much brake dust on the wheels I currently have and it is hard enough just keeping the bug guts off of the front grille so I cant even imagine how tough it would be to keep the white wheels clean. I think they would have to be only for shows and I am not sure that I want to put out that kind of money just for shows.
Thanks for the offer on your wheels but I really want to stick with 18's.
I guess I will keep thinking on it and the white roof. I am really not in a big hurry so I have time.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Thanks! I really like them too and I have only been tossing the idea around for the white wheels. Right now, I have so much brake dust on the wheels I currently have and it is hard enough just keeping the bug guts off of the front grille so I cant even imagine how tough it would be to keep the white wheels clean. I think they would have to be only for shows and I am not sure that I want to put out that kind of money just for shows.
Thanks for the offer on your wheels but I really want to stick with 18's.
I guess I will keep thinking on it and the white roof. I am really not in a big hurry so I have time.









The white wheels are a B*TCH







you def have a point there. But its def worth it. Since you have time I would play around with it. Have some people pchop it for you. I think it would look great. The 2.5T front badge is hot. You need that T white tho


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
The 2.5T front badge is hot. You need that T white tho









Thanks! And you seem to share the same opinion that most everyone else has about painting it white. I guess it would make sense but I am not sure if it will stand out enough with the white in the grille. That is another idea that I have been tossing around. I have only had it for less than a week so.....we will see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

WOW!! The 2.5T badge is phenomenal!!


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_WOW!! The 2.5T badge is phenomenal!! 

Thanks! I like it too. I think they did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Actually, the Maf insert was in for about a week but we pulled it out as it created a cel as well. It did work for the misfires but not wanting to cause any damage, we decided against it. Therefore, I have not had it for several months now.

well I've had mine in for about a month and a half, didn't get around to pulling it while I was in the shop today since I was busy installing a new exhaust manifold gasket and inner tie rod ends on a Toyota Tacoma. Should get around to it tomorrow. Saved and cleared my codes on Monday and they haven't been back but yeah, I think I'm just gonna pull it and sell it to this guy who wants it because I'd feel really bad if my MAF was actually damaged and I dumped my problems on to him.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Or just upgrade to the C2 3" Down pipe ....and go with a full 3" exhaust










how much is the 3 inch down pipe, I've really been thinking about upgrading and running an electric cutout precat for tracking and showing off on the dyno. heh my catback is still the factory diameter and its like those cheap cigars, Wild and Mild, as in no drone but sounds awesome at WOT


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im ordering the c2 motorsports stage 2 kit for my bunny. ill be getting it by the end of this year


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ugh had another setback today, totally destroyed a tire, and being a student at the moment this was going to come out of the mod fund but fortunately I've got the opportunity to give up my RS4s for denvers with a full set of good tires. In all honesty I'm kinda lookin forward to not have retardedly heavy rims anymore even if I am giving up some ground in the looks department. Think I'm gonna spray em satin black and start going for a murder theme



_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 5:23 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I would personally log the following 
afr(actual & requested)
timing
maf
tps 
air temp
Usually any issues will show up here. 
Do you guys have and afr gauge installed in the car?
If someone wants to send me a log of the those channels I will be happy to look them over. 

Andre...What measuring block numbers correlate to the above mentioned factors we should log. 
Have you or anyone else been able to use the advanced measuring block feature with the Rabbit? If so what settings or what label file did you guys use?


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
Andre...What measuring block numbers correlate to the above mentioned factors we should log. 
Have you or anyone else been able to use the advanced measuring block feature with the Rabbit? If so what settings or what label file did you guys use?









Yes, easily done with your VAG COM. Here are the Block Measures that I took and sent to C2 to fine tune the software....
Block testing from 7-1-09 - 10:00 pm, engine very warm and 75% outside temp

Block 032 = .8% Lambda

Block 003 = @ 840 rpm, ~4.5 g/s mass flow, ~4.7-5% Load, ~9.0-13.0 degree ATDC Ingn. timing

Block 010 = @ 840 rpm, ~18.8-20.3% load, ~4.7 - 5.3% load, degree ATDC ingn. timing all over the place between ~6.0 - 15.8

Block 011 = @ 840 rpm, 93 degrees temp, 67 degrees temp, degree ATDC ingn. timing at ~ 6.0 - 15.8
Also, I had run a scan of the MAF code and this is the result....
Wednesday,01,July,2009,22:54:58:37030
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56
VIN: xxxxxxxxx Mileage: 62830km/39040miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: xxxxxx HW: xxxxxxx
Component: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0705 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: xxxxxxx Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 001 00000
1 Fault Found:
000104 - MAP/MAF <-> Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 60735 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:11:01
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2639 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 98.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: xxxxxxxx
Part No: xxxxxxxxx Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: xxxxxxxx
Part No: xxxxxxx
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: xxxxxxxxxl
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxxx
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: xxxxxxxxx
Coding: xxxxxxxx
Shop #: WSC 06485 444 00000
Part No: xxxxxxxx
Component: Wischer 290107 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 06485 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: xxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxx
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxx 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
Part No: xxxxxxxxxxx
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: xxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxx
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 636 0070 
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: xxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxxx
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 0007207
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: xxxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxx
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0021 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 3D0F034007000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: xxxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxx
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxx
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: xxxxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxxx
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Part No: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Component: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Part No: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Component: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Coding: 93D803083F11058FC80A048050CC
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: xxxxxxxxxxx
Part No SW: xxxxxxxxxxxxx HW: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't know if any of this will help you but thought I would share for comparison purposes.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

Yes, I am also getting this:
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: xxxxxx HW: xxxxxxx
Component: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0705 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: xxxxxxx Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 001 00000
1 Fault Found:
000104 - MAP/MAF <-> Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 60735 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:11:01
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2639 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 98.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
Thanks for the info, I am going to try to log those blocks today and get back to you.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow thats so col!


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow thats so col!

Yes, the wonders of technology and the advances made in the automotive field!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hassan, I recommend you share that info with Jeff so that he can instruct you as to what to do next. He should be intimately familiar with your software as he is the creator!!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Yes, the wonders of technology and the advances made in the automotive field!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hassan, I recommend you share that info with Jeff so that he can instruct you as to what to do next. He should be intimately familiar with your software as he is the creator!!









Whats his email? I will forward them to him. Going out to log now...


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
Whats his email? I will forward them to him. Going out to log now...

PM'ed


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
Whats his email? I will forward them to him. Going out to log now...

Hassan what issues are you experiencing? just a CEL?


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hassan what issues are you experiencing? just a CEL?

Actually, mine didn't even throw a cel for the fault. I just ran a scan because it was a week or so after the re-flash. 
So, he may not even have that.....


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

I got that before my update in April and still get it, MAF insert removed MAF cleaned, always happens between 98 and 107 ambient. Been talking to Jeff and honestly I'm blaming it on the horrid conditions I'm driving it in. I have to deal with massive pollution wafting over the border, sand storms, 107 degrees and about 4000ft altitude not to mention only having access to 91. Needless to say meth is at the top of my list at the moment.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 5:23 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hassan what issues are you experiencing? just a CEL?

I'm not getting a CEL, just have performance issues. The car isn't really pulling as it should and I am having some idling issues. 
1. Car will be at steady idle. All of a sudden the idle will increase and remain at about 1500rpms until I put the car in gear to pull off. 
2. I recently discovered that my manifold has a crack. I am in the process of replacing it with C2 (Chirs has been very helpful getting me through this and making my swap out as easy as possible) but I feel that I can prob. attach some of my performance issues to the crack.
3. These next issues I am somewhat sure are from the cracked manifold. Whistling sounds like its from the turbo but I feel it is the rush of air shooting through the crack, rough idle (escaping air idle), slight exhaust smell in cabin. I believe that the lack in performance when launching from 0mph is due to the crack but I am not sure how much. I was under the impression the crack would affect the car more on the vacuum side.








4. I used to get the flashing CEL and after I ran the VAG I noticed that it was from random multiple miss fires but after changing plugs I rarely see a miss fire anymore.
Anyone else experiencing anything like this well not the crack but other things? Andre you remember my setup. The only thing that has change is I have no CAT or Resonators so I was wondering if I needed to have some adjustments made to my file so that my car doesn't run a little to rich/lean? 
I am also considering running a meth setup...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by wo2kid at 5:29 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Change out the manifold 1st. 
What are you doing this weekend? i feel like taking a road trip.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
1. Car will be at steady idle. All of a sudden the idle will increase and remain at about 1500rpms until I put the car in gear to pull off. 
2. I recently discovered that my manifold has a crack. I am in the process of replacing it with C2 (Chirs has been very helpful getting me through this and making my swap out as easy as possible) but I feel that I can prob. attach some of my performance issues to the crack.
_Modified by wo2kid at 5:29 AM 7-8-2009_

I had the same issues on my N/A rabbit with a cracked manifold


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
I'm not getting a CEL, just have performance issues. The car isn't really pulling as it should and I am having some idling issues. 
1. Car will be at steady idle. All of a sudden the idle will increase and remain at about 1500rpms until I put the car in gear to pull off. 
2. I recently discovered that my manifold has a crack. I am in the process of replacing it with C2 (Chirs has been very helpful getting me through this and making my swap out as easy as possible) but I feel that I can prob. attach some of my performance issues to the crack.
3. These next issues I am somewhat sure are from the cracked manifold. Whistling sounds like its from the turbo but I feel it is the rush of air shooting through the crack, rough idle (escaping air idle), slight exhaust smell in cabin. I believe that the lack in performance when launching from 0mph is due to the crack but I am not sure how much. I was under the impression the crack would affect the car more on the vacuum side.








4. I used to get the flashing CEL and after I ran the VAG I noticed that it was from random multiple miss fires but after changing plugs I rarely see a miss fire anymore.
Anyone else experiencing anything like this well not the crack but other things? Andre you remember my setup. The only thing that has change is I have no CAT or Resonators so I was wondering if I needed to have some adjustments made to my file so that my car doesn't run a little to rich/lean? 
I am also considering running a meth setup...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by wo2kid at 5:29 AM 7-8-2009_

what revision was your manifold, I think mine was the first to have a relief flange since c2 requested the shop make the addition. has anyone had a manifold crack with the revision?


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
what revision was your manifold, I think mine was the first to have a relief flange since c2 requested the shop make the addition. has anyone had a manifold crack with the revision?

Not I! I have been extremely happy with mine since the new revision!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

and I thank you because it was your post in my build thread that seemed to prompt the revision. On another note, finally got around to yanking the MAF ring and to say the least ignition timing looked great until I rolled out of the shop and into 105 degrees. I really really need a meth kit.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Any one delete their Secondary Air Intake? I am thinking of deleting mine. Any thoughts?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i think maybe Andre did


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

i just delted mine... you will need software to keep the cel off and i believe the sai screws with the 02 system as well....so that will have to be taken care of.
which nls and c2 are working on right now on this setup....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

the SAI system is an electric air pump, a couple of valves that directs fresh air after the exhaust valves. The fresh air mixes with the hot exhaust gases and helps their combustion,leaning the exhaust. This brings the exhaust system up to operating temperature quicker which is necessary for clean emissions.I think it also helps set the o2 sensor readings for quicker normal operation. I think...







you forgot the disclaimer:for off road race vehicles only:


_Modified by darkk at 8:39 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_the SAI system is an electric air pump, a couple of valves that directs fresh air after the exhaust valves. The fresh air mixes with the hot exhaust gases and helps their combustion,leaning the exhaust. This brings the exhaust system up to operating temperature quicker which is necessary for clean emissions.I think it also helps set the o2 sensor readings for quicker normal operation. I think...







you forgot the disclaimer:for off road race vehicles only:

_Modified by darkk at 8:39 AM 7-16-2009_

Yes I forgot the disclaimer:for off road race vehicles only:
My track Rabbit has no cat or resonators. I understand the concept of the SAI dumping fresh air into the exhaust to help bring the car up to operating temp to promote clean emissions. But with no cat is that really necessary







. So I was going to have my manifold modded so I could put a block off plate on the SAI section. But then there's the CEL that NLS talked about. I can't wait till you guys get the software ready on the current setup you guys are working on. Ill be the first to test it out on my C2 car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I got block off plates here. OEM ones


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

jeff worked on my car a bit at waterfest and deleted the cel for the sai. but still needs to work on getting the O2 control to work on it.
if you delete the sai, then the O2 control is shut off....jeff is working on that now. shouldn't be long!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_jeff worked on my car a bit at waterfest and deleted the cel for the sai. but still needs to work on getting the O2 control to work on it.
if you delete the sai, then the O2 control is shut off....jeff is working on that now. shouldn't be long!










Yeah I saw your car at Waterfest. I was talking to Chris about it. Looking good!!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so a few months ago I went nuts trying to track a boost leak and fixed a few but I was still only seeing 8,8.5psi on my stg 2 vs the 10 I saw when I first had it done so after some dyno pulls and confirming I am indeed making the amount of power I should, 242whp with 263ft/lbs so I was kinda confused until I noticed today that my boost gauge sits at 2inHg with the car off. So I found the instructions on the 2.0T tech area on how to dial it in right. So when I get into the shop tomorrow its looking like an easy fix


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

What did you do to pull 10 PSI?
Did you relocate the WG trigger to the intake pipe instead of the bottom of the turbo?
I pulled 245whp with 7.8 PSI on a mustang dyno. Conditions were a bit nasty, my torque was low in comparison to yours though. 239 IIRC.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone run against a Stage 2 GTI? 
I ran my buddy yesterday and lost; I was a bit behind his rear bumper. He is APR stage 2, catless dp, intake. 
I'm running C2 stage 2, stock cat and res (i know, I know), with custom exhaust from there out. I'm an auto though, actually the only auto out there to experience any "slipping" issues; we think it's the torque converter. 
Anyway, yea, has anyone done runs against a stage 2 gti?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so I think I may have possibly set the record for longest drive in a c2 2.5T but I need verification I went from Everett, WA to Ojai, CA... slept 5 hrs then drove to El Paso, TX approx 2,100 miles in 2 days. Oh and all that high speed driving made everything adapt super nice aside from the idle which is now worse but I don't car cuz the car is the fastest its ever been

_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:50 PM 2-8-2009_

Actually I drove from 29 Palms California to Alabama then up to Havelock NC. Something like 3k in 4 days.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Figure I would give you guys an update. 15k miles without issue, I logged over 800 miles straight in one day without any issues. Still on the stock clutch. Put about 3k miles on the car in 4 days without any issues. Swapped to the new manifold about 800 miles ago. (I havent driven the car in about 4 months since I'm in Iraq) 
Anyways I'm pretty sure I toasted the turbo. (Please note that I said "I")

Everything was running fine then I noticed I had an oil leak. Turns out I may have torqued the oil return from the turbo a bit much on one side than the other. It cracked around the weld on the AN fitting. 
Anyways I replaced that. About a week after that I found a modded civic hatchback that was just begging to be spanked. Anyways ran her though the paces and noticed she was quite a bit peppier than before. 
At some point apparently the WG trigger line, still on the bottom of the turbo because I have not had any clearance issues, got disconnected.
Since then I have been burning oil like mad. I feel like James Bond with a smoke screen. I'm not throwing any codes other than the ones I always throw. Car runs and idles fine. Like I said it is just burning though oil. 
I havent had a chance to take everything apart, it happened right before I shipped out. So anyways I figured I'd just buy another turbo and be done with it.
Any thoughts on heat coating the turbo?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Ooops forgot another one.
Chris,
What is your 3in DP going for? Military discount?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

And another.
I finally read all the posts on here and noticed a couple of people asking about FMIC's.
I also know that some of you have the GTI/Jetta front end. If you happened to do the OEM+ swap where you actually swapped to the GTI radiator support. 
Did anyone ever think to run the OEM GTI intercooler? 
I thought about it for a while since I like to stock pile parts I think I have 2 GTI bumpers a R32 rear bumper and another 2k in parts I have yet to put on. 
Anyways other than needing some silicone reducers to adapt to the piping. I think the GTI intercooler is 2in and the sidemount is 2.5. Dont quote me. Plus some addition piping it would a pretty stealth hookup. 
Also from what I have read about GTI's that swap to the Rabbit front bumper. You can probably just swap the support and keep the Rabbit bumper so you can have a factory FMIC and keep the rabbit bumper.


_Modified by kiserhd at 4:26 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_And another.
Did anyone ever think to run the OEM GTI intercooler? 
I think the GTI intercooler is 2in and the sidemount is 2.5.

the GTI intercooler is about 1 1/4" thick and the outer dimensions are about the size of the radiator. it is also sandwiched between the A/C condensor and the radiator.










_Modified by darkk at 9:03 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

Oh sorry I should of specified I was talking about the I/O holes.


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_
Anyways I'm pretty sure I toasted the turbo. (Please note that I said "I")
Since then I have been burning oil like mad. I feel like James Bond with a smoke screen. I'm not throwing any codes other than the ones I always throw. Car runs and idles fine. Like I said it is just burning though oil. 
I havent had a chance to take everything apart, it happened right before I shipped out. So anyways I figured I'd just buy another turbo and be done with it.
Any thoughts on heat coating the turbo? 

Awwwww Hans! Say it isn't so! Keep us updated!
Oh, and as a side note, thanks for your service....stay safe!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_What did you do to pull 10 PSI?
Did you relocate the WG trigger to the intake pipe instead of the bottom of the turbo?
I pulled 245whp with 7.8 PSI on a mustang dyno. Conditions were a bit nasty, my torque was low in comparison to yours though. 239 IIRC.

well I pulled 231.6whp with 276wtq on a dynodynamics at waterwerks last year when my boost gauge was showing 10psi and I was at 500ft above sea level about a week after the car was built. Nothing was done, kit was installed per instructions. Might also mention the turbo seized 3,000 miles after initial install but C2 and BVA motorsport really seemed to have my back in getting it all right again even though it was Precision turbo's fault (I have a knack for being the person to buy the one out of many that doesn't work on most of my purchases). All my recent pulls since moving to El Paso even though they are done in an air conditioned room are not ideal conditions, 91OCT, high altitude, AC doesn't do much other than make the shop livable when its 107 outside.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so a few months ago I went nuts trying to track a boost leak and fixed a few but I was still only seeing 8,8.5psi on my stg 2 vs the 10 I saw when I first had it done so after some dyno pulls and confirming I am indeed making the amount of power I should, 242whp with 263ft/lbs so I was kinda confused until I noticed today that my boost gauge sits at 2inHg with the car off. So I found the instructions on the 2.0T tech area on how to dial it in right. So when I get into the shop tomorrow its looking like an easy fix

My gauge does the same when the car is off...can you link the info you found on the 2.0T tech area so I can give it a shot also...I didn't find it.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
My gauge does the same when the car is off...can you link the info you found on the 2.0T tech area so I can give it a shot also...I didn't find it.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
I'll save the hassle of clicking 2 links, heres the link to the DIY vid on the 2.0T forum


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Oh sorry I should of specified I was talking about the I/O holes.

oem gti intercooler inlet / outlet size is 53mm, s3 is 48mm- yes its smaller, and apr is 57mm


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_
Awwwww Hans! Say it isn't so! Keep us updated!
Oh, and as a side note, thanks for your service....stay safe!!









Better the turbo than the motor.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
well I pulled 231.6whp with 276wtq on a dynodynamics at waterwerks last year when my boost gauge was showing 10psi and I was at 500ft above sea level about a week after the car was built. 

I was in Palm Springs when I did my dyno. The shop wasn't a/c'd. I want to say it was 80ft above sea level and it was pretty damn hot. I was also running 91 octane. Since I switched to cooler plugs and started running 93 I noticed a difference.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*



Tbugsy said:


> I'm an auto though, actually the only auto out there to experience any "slipping" issues; we think it's the torque converter. QUOTE]
> I am an auto too, i havent expierenced any slipping in my tranny yet, but i do know that there is a company out there that has a nice set of aftermarket torque converters for the rabbits auto tranny.. search level 10 torque converters on google, that should come up with there web site.
> ------------
> and sicne we are posting up dyno #'s..
> ...


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_


Tbugsy said:


> I'm an auto though, actually the only auto out there to experience any "slipping" issues; we think it's the torque converter. QUOTE]
> I am an auto too, i havent expierenced any slipping in my tranny yet, but i do know that there is a company out there that has a nice set of aftermarket torque converters for the rabbits auto tranny.. search level 10 torque converters on google, that should come up with there web site.
> ------------
> and sicne we are posting up dyno #'s..
> ...






Tbugsy said:


> Aww I didnt see your car dynoed at WW. Which one was it?
> Edit: It was the one with the DJM vinyl on the side wasn't it? I was droolin over that thang lol.
> 
> 
> _Modified by sbghms at 3:14 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn I love C2


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_
Aww I didnt see your car dynoed at WW. Which one was it?
Edit: It was the one with the DJM vinyl on the side wasn't it? I was droolin over that thang lol.

_Modified by sbghms at 3:14 AM 8-4-2009_

mine was the first 2.5T in the Pacific Northwest, BVA motorsport built it last year, was at waterwerks and wasserzeigen last year. Since I moved to El Paso last winter I haven't done any shows this year, its just pointless here since all the shows are based around JDM and domestic stuff I have no interest in.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_
Aww I didnt see your car dynoed at WW. Which one was it?
Edit: It was the one with the DJM vinyl on the side wasn't it? I was droolin over that thang lol.

_Modified by sbghms at 3:14 AM 8-4-2009_

Yeah thats the one








The vinyl's are off now, im gonna post up some pictures of it soon
We are hoping to get some new torque converters so the auto tranny will hold up with more boost, then we will go Stg 3+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_At some point apparently the WG trigger line, still on the bottom of the turbo because *I have not had any clearance issues*, got disconnected.
Any thoughts on heat coating the turbo? 


Really???? 

So how did the WG trigger line become disconnected??
Lets take some time to ponder that delema....shall we.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

Because I didn't use a hose clamp.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Because I didn't use a hose clamp.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Slayer)*

Yeah not really my best moment.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Does anyone have any opinions on heat coating or wrapping the intake or piping after the IC?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Does anyone have any opinions on heat coating or wrapping the intake or piping after the IC? 

I wouldnt really think that would be of any help on any of the IC piping


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Does anyone have any opinions on heat coating or wrapping the intake or piping after the IC? 

Actually, I have not had any problems with heat since the new heat coated exhaust manifold was installed. 
The only other precaution I have taken, since the summer began, is removing the rubber seal from the edge of the rain tray to allow ventilation.
That being said, I DO live in the North and it does not get as hot as it does down south (I know since I am a natural born southerner from New Orleans) so, perhaps it might be helpful for those in warmer climates....


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
I wouldnt really think that would be of any help on any of the IC piping

Actually, he may have a point there. If the purpose is to supply cold air, and the engine bay is warm (either from the turbo or from external climate), it may be helpful to keep the air cool....not sure. It may be an interesting experiment!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

I'm just more curious about the idea than anything. I want to say I was watching TopGear and the intake piping on a Lambo was coated. 
Just made me wonder. Especially if you switched to a SRI manifold wouldn't that thing end up being a big heat sink after prolonged driving?


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_I'm just more curious about the idea than anything. I want to say I was watching TopGear and the intake piping on a Lambo was coated. 
Just made me wonder. Especially if you switched to a SRI manifold wouldn't that thing end up being a big heat sink after prolonged driving? 


One would think...........


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (.:Rabbit Turbo)*

Anyone else have any opinions on wrapping or heat coating the piping post IC, or a SRI manifold if you have one?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I've been using the google machine and it seems to be the general consensus that it's either bad or not worth the cost/effort for a minimal gain on a street application.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_









lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm a retard I know this. 



_Modified by kiserhd at 4:20 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm a retard I know this. 

_Modified by kiserhd at **** PM 8-9-2009_

I wasn't laughing at you......I just think that clip is funny.
I know all too well about not using a clamp......mine was a fuel line


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
......mine was a fuel line









I remember that one....


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Oh you really want to hear about fail...
So I spent 6 days or so installing my turbo. All late nights after work. Granted I installed the kit before the instructions were out so it was a bit more of a pain. Plus it was the first VW motor I have ever touched.
Anyways I got everything together, cranked it for the first time and it was surging like crazy. I was like ohhhhhh crap I just spent 4k to destroy my motor. 
Turns out I forgot to plug one of the ports on the intake manifold and I had the largest vacuum leak known to man.
So I sort all of that out. Cranks up fine sounds great. Take it on a test drive. Hit boost for the first time and was all HELLS YEAH.... then I smell gas. I'm like WTF.
Pull over pop the hood and the intake manifold is soaked. I'm about 2 miles from the house in the middle of the desert. No fire extinguisher, no water, no houses around. 
I limp the car back home, thank god it didn't catch on fire. Turns out I forgot to torque down one of the bolts for the fuel rail and it popped off the first injector.
Apparently the Boost Gods were looking out for me that day.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

LMAO.. yeah Car-B-Q's are never fun.. My dad almost had one with his Jetta, but they were outside and caught it before it burned the engine compartment
damn firewall insulation crap!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Slayer)*

Yeah nothing quite like watching your fuel gauge drop a 1/4 of a tank in 5 mins of driving. The whole time I'm thinking there is a couple of gallons of gas getting dumped and likely vaporizing on top of my engine. I'm gonna get turned into a burnt marshmellow here shortly.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

wow, nice story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Yeah nothing quite like watching your fuel gauge drop a 1/4 of a tank in 5 mins of driving. The whole time I'm thinking there is a couple of gallons of gas getting dumped and likely vaporizing on top of my engine. I'm gonna get turned into a burnt marshmellow here shortly.

i would of been freaking out! im glad your bunny is all still in one piece


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_I wanna join the club!!!
2.5T!!!!!

How come i never see u around? im right down the block kidd?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_
How come i never see u around? im right down the block kidd? 

IDK, Ive been to LIMKV meets, DoQ meets. Sometimes I am at DPA and then at the train station watching the races...We gotta get up since you so close. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

werd


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm buying a new video camera in a few days here and i wanted to know if anyone would like me to film some stuff on the C2 Stg2 kit, i heard some people were curious on how the auto trannys held up with this kit and i wanted to give those people a chance to see some footage so they know how the kit hold up
start posting what you want me to tape (Example: 0-60 pulls... rolling at 60... drive by.. colds start.. etc)



_Modified by Turbonix at 5:40 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

you know I've been slacking on making a 2.5T video for just about a year now


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

hey man i don't know if you remember me i'm the guy that was talking your and your pops' ears off about your rabbit! i've got the black one! i'm saving dude! i'm saving! seeing your numbers out at ww really amazed me! so now its on! i was stoked to see how great your car looks! and dude double j knows how to put a CLEAN car together! anyway when i get down there for the install i'll shoot you a call! i still have that business card your dad gave me!
See ya! keep all 4 on the ground!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_hey man i don't know if you remember me i'm the guy that was talking your and your pops' ears off about your rabbit! i've got the black one! i'm saving dude! i'm saving! seeing your numbers out at ww really amazed me! so now its on! i was stoked to see how great your car looks! and dude double j knows how to put a CLEAN car together! anyway when i get down there for the install i'll shoot you a call! i still have that business card your dad gave me!
See ya! keep all 4 on the ground!

yeah i remeber you! im happy to hear that you are going to get it







, ill PM you with my # and stuff, but yeah for sure go with DJM for your install they know this kit so well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_hey man i don't know if you remember me i'm the guy that was talking your and your pops' ears off about your rabbit! i've got the black one! i'm saving dude! i'm saving! seeing your numbers out at ww really amazed me! so now its on! i was stoked to see how great your car looks! and dude double j knows how to put a CLEAN car together! anyway when i get down there for the install i'll shoot you a call! i still have that business card your dad gave me!
See ya! keep all 4 on the ground!

so there still isn't a Seattle area c2 dealer... I'm gonna cross my fingers and hope that if I can make it back up there after I'm done with school the territory will be available


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well it would appear my differential took a crap a few days back, been gradually picking apart my car to yank the tranny. Think I found an 02J with 65k on it from a 03 1.8T new beetle. Guy has had it sitting in his garage for a little while but its $200 and works. Should get me by till I'm through school to say the least. Does anyone know if what the gearing is like in the 1.8T tranny in comparison with the 2.5. All my gears are still good so I've got the opportunity to pick and choose


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Are you sure it is the same gearset? I've been looking at "lsd" differentials and I think the 03 02J has a (114mm ring gear) and 04 and up 02JB has a (113mm ring gear).your mkv will use the 02JB type trans.You can check this info on the Peloquin website.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well if the housing appears ripped up inside should know the exact numbers off the tranny on monday, gonna double check with Jon from University VW/ the most local c2 guy in Albuquerque, guy really knows his VW transmissions. Personally I wish I could just slap in the fully built o2a he's selling


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

At what point will you need to upgrade the injectors with the stage 2 kit?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_At what point will you need to upgrade the injectors with the stage 2 kit?

When you want to go to increase boost over 10.15 lbs and go to stg 3. stg 1 & 2 come with Genesis 415cc Injectors and are good for 8 to 10.15lbs w/correct software. Good to roughly 280hp. when you move up to stg 3, lower the CR and up the boost over 10.15lbs and use correct software, plus you will need more fuel. The injectors for the stg 3 I believe are 550cc's. It is also advisable to run a return fuel line to the tank to insure necessary regulated fuel pressure for the added boost.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
When you want to go to increase boost over 10.15 lbs and go to stg 3. stg 1 & 2 come with Genesis 415cc Injectors and are good for 8 to 10.15lbs w/correct software. Good to roughly 280hp. when you move up to stg 3, lower the CR and up the boost over 10.15lbs and use correct software, plus you will need more fuel. The injectors for the stg 3 I believe are 550cc's. It is also advisable to run a return fuel line to the tank to insure necessary regulated fuel pressure for the added boost.









So based on what you are saying, one can't run approx. 15lbs of boost on the stage 2 415cc injectors?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
So based on what you are saying, one can't run approx. 15lbs of boost on the stage 2 415cc injectors?

I'm going off memory here, but I believe you need to drop the CR and update the software as well as increase fuel supply.I'll check the old posts. If you are serious about this, my suggestion would be to contact Chris or Jeff at C2 and get the info directly from them. It would help eliminate any "very costly" mistakes...








small edit: a cut and paste from the C2 stage 3 post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067380
We have tested this car up to 15psi (limit of the installed injectors(Genesis 415cc)). Next we will be installing larger injectors(Genesis 550cc), and plan to push the 18-20psi envelope with this low CR kit. We have already made 370whp/417wtq on a built bottom end with the 550's, so we will see what we can do with the C2 Low CR Kit installed.




_Modified by darkk at 12:48 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
I'm going off memory here, but I believe you need to drop the CR and update the software as well as increase fuel supply.I'll check the old posts. If you are serious about this, my suggestion would be to contact Chris or Jeff at C2 and get the info directly from them. It would help eliminate any "very costly" mistakes...








small edit: a cut and paste from the C2 stage 3 post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067380
We have tested this car up to 15psi (limit of the installed injectors(Genesis 415cc)). Next we will be installing larger injectors(Genesis 550cc), and plan to push the 18-20psi envelope with this low CR kit. We have already made 370whp/417wtq on a built bottom end with the 550's, so we will see what we can do with the C2 Low CR Kit installed.
_Modified by darkk at 12:48 PM 8-31-2009_

Yeah I def hear you. I am not trying to bust balls.







Just furthering the discussion. I'm curious myself to see how far my stage 2 kit can go without maxing out the injectors and making costly mistakes. From my little understanding when logging the car using Vag-Com, checking timing, as long as the timing is advancing you can push the car more. Not taking into account air temp, air/fuel and the other blocks.







Myself, I am logging prob around 2 times a week and trying to teach myself how to read all these graphs and numbers...
Comments? Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

compression ratio is an issue of pushing it far.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
I'm curious myself to see how far my stage 2 kit can go without maxing out the injectors and making costly mistakes


Hassan,
There are two vastly different questions that need to be asked here. 
1. What is the limits of the injectors ?
2. What is the limit of the compression ratio ?
3. ** What "pressure" can the stock bottom end take? **
It is NOT an either/or question







. You will run out of CR before you run out of injector on the Stage 1/2.
*Calculating Injector Duty Cycle*
Curious to know how much power you can make with your fuel system without “over-working” your injectors. The only way to make sure is to calculate their duty cycle using the equation below. 
Inj. pulse (ms) / (120,000/engine rpm) 
Step 1: Connect a registered copy of Vag-Com to car’s diag port
Step 2: Determine engine RPM *plug into equation*
Step 3: Determine injector pulse *plug into equation*
Step 4: Divide 120,000 by Engine RPM (Step 2)
Step 5: Divide Inj. Pulse (Step 3) by result of Step 4



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_compression ratio is an issue of pushing it far.

9.5:1 is an issue??


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I'm playing with the idea of internals and a LSD swap. I just wanted to know if I could bounce to 15 for now and up to the 550cc injectors later when I had the money. 
Since I'm not a mechanic I will have to send this to a shop and pay out the [email protected]# for labor. So if I can roll with the injectors I have while I save up the extra $$$ for new ones, it would be nice. 
Or I could just wait longer to do the install and have it done all at once.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Hassan,
There are two vastly different questions that need to be asked here. 
1. What is the limits of the injectors ?
2. What is the limit of the compression ratio ?
3. ** What "pressure" can the stock bottom end take? **
It is NOT an either/or question







. You will run out of CR before you run out of injector on the Stage 1/2.
*Calculating Injector Duty Cycle*
Curious to know how much power you can make with your fuel system without “over-working” your injectors. The only way to make sure is to calculate their duty cycle using the equation below. 
Inj. pulse (ms) / (120,000/engine rpm) 
Step 1: Connect a registered copy of Vag-Com to car’s diag port
Step 2: Determine engine RPM *plug into equation*
Step 3: Determine injector pulse *plug into equation*
Step 4: Divide 120,000 by Engine RPM (Step 2)
Step 5: Divide Inj. Pulse (Step 3) by result of Step 4
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 8-31-2009_

Thanks for chiming in Chris...I am going to try to calculate this for my car...I always wondered why the lowering the CR was important in the stage 3 kit.
- I have a few more questions..what octane gas is everyone using? 
- There is an intake air sensor that is attached to the stock engine cover close to the front i believe where the air comes in from the front grill. After going turbo where did you guys relocate that sensor to for accurate readings?
- Chris I still need to get my software upgrade and I have the old manifold still to send to you!! I forgot...do I just mail it directly to you or should I send it somewhere else?


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_
- I have a few more questions..what octane gas is everyone using? 


93 Shell (Nitrogen enriched of course







)


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tbugsy)*

I seem to be having boost problems. poor idle,needle is very jumpy. seems like the boost is jumpy also but does not go to full boost like normal. I didn't jump on it but it isn't right.it seems like boost wants to jump very quickly without a lot of power. I've checked all the lines I could see but found nothing out of place. I limped it to my mechanics and left it there.I drove very easy,keeping below 0 boost so it wouldn't damage anything. ideas???


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

Hows that shell stuff working out for you...I been bouncing around Hess and Mobile...Bj's around by me has pretty cheap gas and was wondering if I should take the chance and get 93 from them...










_Modified by wo2kid at 1:04 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

Interesting I would like to know what that is....I was thinking Prob a vacuum line loose or disconnected. I remember when one of my vacuum lines popped...long story...the boost was climbing fast but not to full potentional. Never got the jumpy idle tho


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

still on the stock clutch without problems. I looked at everything I could touch. can't seem to find anything loose or punctured.all the ends seem to be attached to something. maybe I missed one somewhere...


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_still on the stock clutch without problems. I looked at everything I could touch. can't seem to find anything loose or punctured.all the ends seem to be attached to something. maybe I missed one somewhere...









I know my car right now needs a clutch and I don't have any idle problems but I know its a bit sluggish sometimes because I slip through 3rd if I really get on it. Did you vag it see if you got any codes? The other day I was pulling out of school and I reached boost and then it just cut out on me...well I lost boost. when I got home vag commed the car and found this
000275 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
which is why I asked about where you guys have been putting that little intake air temp sensor...maybe a vag-com might show something?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

Drove my Rabbit for the first time since May yesterday. Such a good feeling.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

here's what my scan reveals:
Friday,04,September,2009,16:28:36:07584
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0709
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
000370 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Rich 
P0172 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 71750 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:21:40
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3343 /min
Load: 37.6 %
Speed: 125.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

my mechanic called last night around 10pm and told me the silicone hose at the throttle body was not on firmly.said it had pressure on it so it felt like it was connected when engine was off,but leaked when under boost. I'll have to check it when I pick it up.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_my mechanic called last night around 10pm and told me the silicone hose at the throttle body was not on firmly.said it had pressure on it so it felt like it was connected when engine was off,but leaked when under boost. I'll have to check it when I pick it up.

NIICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif At least its nothing serious and a simple fix.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

UPDATE: picked up this morning. all seems right with the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wo2kid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

wo2kid - in regards to the manifold I just sent mine straight back to Chris. I'm sure its the same deal.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Also in regards to your fuel question.
I did a cross country road trip and ran everything from 90-93 without issue. I'd highly recommend 93 because the first solid tank of 93 it seemed a hell of a lot happier.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

I only get 90 in Alaska.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

my car really hasn't felt as nice since I moved. Felt pretty nice on 92 and the 91, heat, and altitude here just makes it feel sluggish. My uncompensated dyno numbers usually don't break 210hp. Pretty crazy how heat, altitude and air quality make such a difference. So happy summer is done with.
Also should mention I'm still up on the lift at the moment due to not having time to get the tranny in


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats odd, I dyno'd in Palm Springs on a pretty nasty day on 91 octane and pulled 245.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_I only get 90 in Alaska.









sounds like its time for meth.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_
sounds like its time for meth.

We'll see. The Rabbit is now the winter/auto-x car. I got a MK2 as a gift for making E-6. That will be my new project car.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, I just picked up E6 as well.
I'm kind of happy you've got a new project car, I was worried you were gonna beat me to internals.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

lol


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

sexy
























had some time to finally get the transmission the rest of the way out and I was pretty spot on before I pulled it when I said the diff failed o2o style


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol at 020 style


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thats a new one. 
What now?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

thats my factory tranny at 23,000 miles, 10k with the kit. Got a 04 1.8T beetle tranny lined up on the cheap. While its all out I'm swapping out the spec stg 2 and dual mass flywheel for a southbend stg 3 with single mass (still tracking prices), BSH offered to hook me up with a special deal with a quaife diff (would prefer peloquins but if the price is right why argue), and I'll most likely keep this tranny around since there are plenty of good parts in it still, might weld and rebuild for a backup transmission.
if any shops want to toss PMs at me with prices on LSDs and southbend stg 3 clutch/flywheel packages I am still price shopping


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 8:52 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone happen to know what Precision turbo model comes with the C2 kit?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

all I know is it's a hybrid t3/t4 type. mine is .60 cold and .81 hot. which I thought was the upgraded stg3 turbo.not sure.it doesn't show up on any of their charts.


----------



## rs2.5t (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tbugsy)*

Looking to do a front mount for my buni. Does anyody have one behind a R32 Front end? What about a rabbit front end? Thanks guys


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rs2.5t)*

Check out 1552's website to see the setup behing a R32 front bumper.
Andre has one behind a Rabbit bumper but it will take some creativity and cutting to get it to fit.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rs2.5t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs2.5t* »_Looking to do a front mount for my buni. Does anyody have one behind a R32 Front end? What about a rabbit front end? Thanks guys

we can make a custom one fit behind you rabbit bumper if your interested...


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, Ive been waiting about a year now and still dont have much more info now than i did then what going on with the stage 2 kit with the 2009 rabbits? I have a 09 and wouuld buy the kit right now but theres a software issue from what im understanding, When will c2 have this solved its been forever i know it doesnt take that long just to find a way to upload software on a new ecu. If someone could just inform me a little more that would be great. And like i said i would buy it right now, if c2 doesnt want to make 5000 bucks then ill just wait for another kit to come out


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_ i know it doesnt take that long just to find a way to upload software on a new ecu. if c2 doesnt want to make 5000 bucks then ill just wait for another kit to come out

I don't think it's a matter of uploading the software. It's a different system. the older system had a "MAF" sensor. the new system is "MAF'less". different programming involved. they have to write new software. And I'm sure they (C2) "want" your $5000. besides if you can wait for someone else, why not wait for them as well.


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh i see, so how long do you think it will take till ill be able to go c2 stage 2? Ya i know what you meen i want to go c2 but i also want to go turbo now not in another year so if another kit comes out i might be tempted to buy whatever comes first, i just wanna be able to move fast and hear that bov as soon as possible lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

Its a DV on the C2 kit, not a BOV.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_i just wanna be able to move fast and hear that bov as soon as possible lol

no bov, but you can hear the DV when it dumps anyways. it's very close to the very end of the intake...


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya I know the kit comes with a DV but i was planning on getting a HKS super sequentail or can you not do that?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

why would you? get your flame suit on...


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Because i like how those BOV sound, will a aftermarket bov not fit with this kit? and what do you mean flame suit?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

trust me, you'll get enough noise with the DV. you can search BOV vs. DV and find out for yourself...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

BOVs cause issues in setups using a MAF sensor... thats why you don't go atmospheric on a dub


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

thought I'd share this with you guys
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...age=2

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected];1990200* »_Maybe BSH can pass a similar saving onto other interested party's.
IM me or E-Mail me at [email protected] if you are interested in getting a Quaif LSD and ARP hardware for $930.99 with $1 over night shipping!!!!


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a 2009 so im MAFless does that mean once c2 comes out with the kit for me ill be able to run something else besides the stock DV the kit comes with?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

possible, but not sure how the tune with act with it yet.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I'm guessing the new 2.5 will require a map sensor upgrade


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (happy vw bunny)*

So was driving the car home from work today. On the highway going about 75mph. Sped up to pass someone driving slow in the fast lane and my CEL started to flash and the car started to stutter for a sec but it still accelerated. I thought to myself ok car is misfiring again gotta take it easy..but noticed that when I hit the accelerator just to pick up a little speed even from a full stop the car starts to stutter and i feel the whole front end stuttering as if the car does not want to go. I can start and the car will idle but it idles kind of rough. It also smells as though I am running rich and I am getting a good bit of moisture out of my exhaust. No CEL, after saving and clearing the CEL. I know this isn't a lot to build off of but any suggestions in the direction I should start to look into?
Oh spark plugs are good. Bought new ones today to have a starting point.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

log your MAF, had all kinds of weird issues caused when that started to go


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Hassan, figured out whats going on?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Nah not yet...
Bought new spark plugs...old ones looked kinda corroded. Replaced them and still the same thing. 
I have some coil packs on order from ECSTuning which I ordered last night. I double checked all my hoses and connections and everything seems to be okay. I have been researching all morning and some people agree that its the coil packs and some people said it was some fuse or something like that. The issue is def with my ignition and timing because like I said before I am smelling the richness in my exhaust and the idle is rough. 
Parking the car for the week







while I wait for the coil packs to come in the mail...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

Talked to Chris and Jeff from C2 today at the show.


----------



## daschnell (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

That same thing happened to me with my volvo. The problem was some component of the electrical system that upped the voltage from the battery to the spark plugs (very close...







). Hope this helps.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_BOVs cause issues in setups using a MAF sensor... thats why you don't go atmospheric on a dub

so you get a blow off valve with a recirc tube....
if you like the sound, you can have it while still getting the air back into the intake.
like this:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so if anyone on this thread has any experience installing a Quaife LSD on our cars please PM me, have a few questions pertaining to special tools and potential substitutions.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so if anyone on this thread has any experience installing a Quaife LSD on our cars please PM me, have a few questions pertaining to special tools and potential substitutions.

Pm sent


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so the Quaife LSD showed up today
Andre thanks for offering up help so quick, should have an actual intelligent question tomorrow afternoon


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

wow this thread died


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

this showed up last night...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_this showed up last night...

I bought their 007 diverter valve at the beginning of summer. it does clamp quicker and respond better...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

mine was free


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

go for the yellow spring with a spacer, I've played with my 007 a bunch and that seems to be the proper spring tension


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow, a cup? lol








jk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so the last bolt I need to finish up the o2j swap comes in at 1:30PM MST today. Not in the shop today but tomorrow all that needs to happen is install the bolt in the dogbone, torque trans mount to spec, install CVs, install battery box. Got sick of waiting around for diff bearings so its all gonna come out again in a few months, plan to do an EBC, rods and pistons at that time as well so I can say hello to 13PSI with boost stepping.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Do any of you run the c2 low cr kit?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_ so I can say hello to 13PSI with boost stepping.

why boost stepping?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

got the whole car back together today except for 1 hub bolt that managed to walk off on me, $7.25 later I realize that the El Paso VW dealer really needs to start stocking a decent amount of hardware so I don't have to wait 5 freakin days to install the only thing thats keeping me from driving my car


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
why boost stepping?









because with boost stepping I can make the car easier to drive, no offense but I don't want any more than stg 2 power until I hit 3rd gear, spinning tires is all in good fun but I'd rather wait a couple gears and put it down more effectively


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
because with boost stepping I can make the car easier to drive, no offense but I don't want any more than stg 2 power until I hit 3rd gear, spinning tires is all in good fun but I'd rather wait a couple gears and put it down more effectively

that makes alot of sense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
because with boost stepping I can make the car easier to drive, no offense but I don't want any more than stg 2 power until I hit 3rd gear, spinning tires is all in good fun but I'd rather wait a couple gears and put it down more effectively

no offense intended either, but why not just be easier on the gas peddle? I'm only stg2 and can smokem pretty good even in 3rd if I choose to. I just ease up at around 2600-2800 rpm. anything over that and as you put it, the tires break loose...







then again,we all need to play our own game.


_Modified by darkk at 9:38 AM 11-14-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
no offense intended either, but why not just be easier on the gas peddle? I'm only stg2 and can smokem pretty good even in 3rd if I choose to. I just ease up at around 2600-2800 rpm. anything over that and as you put it, the tires break loose...







then again,we all need to play our own game.

_Modified by darkk at 9:38 AM 11-14-2009_

I don't know why but I just like to think like German engineers and make the car more complex so driving it isn't


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

time for revival...!!!
what happen to you guys??
2 months, no chimes?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_time for revival...!!!
what happen to you guys??
2 months, no chimes?

It's winter... no traction


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

don't know about you, but I don't get much traction in 1-2 anyways...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

who should i ask all of my questions guys??


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.5T Owner's Forum (skyrolla89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_i can't wait to join this club. Its amazing how many companies are interested in this motor. Is there really that big of a crowd for so many aftermarket companies to dump so much R & D into??? Im not trying to knock our motor or anything but it looks like a lot of people have many ideas for our 5 cyl. 

they are finally realizing its potential!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_who should i ask all of my questions guys??

what is it that you want to know? just ask away. someone here will answer them for you...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

noobing away then...
i want to turbo my car, but based on software issues, it isnt possible right now, and it might be maybe 6 months to a year before it can be done.
so, in the meantime, what ca i do to prepare my car??
-air fuel gauge: i read about it, should i do it?
- which torque converter should i use?? i read about levelten.com, but which one?
- should i go ahead and buy/ change the rods, piston and valves if i were ever to go and get stage 3? or a safe stage 2.?
-any of you guys running a high flow cat?
-does a cai comes with the kit?
-i already have drilled/slotted rotors with HPS pads, an tyrolsport bushings, should i upgrade even farther before getting the turbo?
-would the SRI be any beneficial?? should i get it upon release?
-how delicate is the installation? should i drive up to KY or should i do it in a local store?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_noobing away then...
i want to turbo my car, but based on software issues, it isnt possible right now, and it might be maybe 6 months to a year before it can be done.
so, in the meantime, what ca i do to prepare my car??
-air fuel gauge: i read about it, should i do it?
- which torque converter should i use?? i read about levelten.com, but which one?
- should i go ahead and buy/ change the rods, piston and valves if i were ever to go and get stage 3? or a safe stage 2.?
-any of you guys running a high flow cat?
-does a cai comes with the kit?
-i already have drilled/slotted rotors with HPS pads, an tyrolsport bushings, should i upgrade even farther before getting the turbo?
-would the SRI be any beneficial?? should i get it upon release?
-how delicate is the installation? should i drive up to KY or should i do it in a local store?


Read this thread 1st.
(dont worry its short all the in fo is on the 1st page.)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre, lol.. i already did...! and thats where i got my questions...
kyle (V_dubber) or something has a tippy, as well as darth bunny as i believe there is one more... and two of em are runing with levelten.com torque converter... i wanna make sure that this is it..:
http://www.levelten.com/Level_...p.htm
i read around page 4 that someone recomended innovative motorsports db wideband AFR. so, who has that.. experiences?
i also read about the kit coming/using the stock airbox in stage 1.. but in all the pics that i saw of stage 2, they all seem to have the same air filter... and it isnt the stock airbox...
te kit also comes with its own downpipe/ cat converter... but i wasnted to know if anyone is running a HIGH flow cat.
i read about upgrading to 312mm brakes is highly recomended.. i wanted to check if 288mm with drilled/x-slotted rotors, hawk HPS and tyrolsport brake bushings was enough, or if i should upgrade further?
-as far as i saw, no one with c2's kit is running a SRI... but would it be beneficial?? (i would def think it would...) if c2 delivers it before i get the turbo, should i go ahead and grab one?
and last, i read too, that some people did their own installation, and some used their local shops... and one guy (burntrabbit or something) screw up 20 miles after installation...
and i really dont know which shop to trust because all my work in my car has been done by myself... and i rather drive to C2 HQ than do it a a local store... unless someone knows about a good shop.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_andre, lol.. i already did...! and thats where i got my questions...
kyle (V_dubber) or something has a tippy, as well as darth bunny as i believe there is one more... and two of em are runing with levelten.com torque converter... i wanna make sure that this is it..:
http://www.levelten.com/Level_...p.htm
i read around page 4 that someone recomended innovative motorsports db wideband AFR. so, who has that.. experiences?
i also read about the kit coming/using the stock airbox in stage 1.. but in all the pics that i saw of stage 2, they all seem to have the same air filter... and it isnt the stock airbox...
te kit also comes with its own downpipe/ cat converter... but i wasnted to know if anyone is running a HIGH flow cat.
i read about upgrading to 312mm brakes is highly recomended.. i wanted to check if 288mm with drilled/x-slotted rotors, hawk HPS and tyrolsport brake bushings was enough, or if i should upgrade further?
-as far as i saw, no one with c2's kit is running a SRI... but would it be beneficial?? (i would def think it would...) if c2 delivers it before i get the turbo, should i go ahead and grab one?
and last, i read too, that some people did their own installation, and some used their local shops... and one guy (burntrabbit or something) screw up 20 miles after installation...
and i really dont know which shop to trust because all my work in my car has been done by myself... and i rather drive to C2 HQ than do it a a local store... unless someone knows about a good shop.

at least a boost gauge.I do believe all C2 kits come with their intake system. the downpipe does not come with a cat. your stock cat remains in place. I think everyone recommends the 312mm brake upgrade although I have not done mine yet. shame on me but they have been sufficient so far.the SRI's I will say are going to take a little off the bottom end and give back a little at the top end. I don't believe there are more than a very few out there. no one is producing them atthe moment.I also don't believe there are more than one or two custom header systems for the turbo 2.5L either


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_ unless someone knows about a good shop.
 C2 has a dealer in Miami called Wolf Cars if you don't wanna go up to KY


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know about wolfcars and most local euro tuners shops here in FLA.
...thats why i have done most of the work by myself. and the only 2 times i have gone to a shop to do something...
and btw, two well RENOWN shops, with a "great expertise" have done nothing but $hitty jobs on my car... and they have charged incredible amounts of money.
i wont say names because it wouldnt be right.
and, no i havent tried wolf cars and i am afraid that they too might dissapoint me.. (but i have heard nothing BUT positive things)... but like i said, with so many people i know and poor jobs performed, i woulnt really trust shops around here.


_Modified by thygreyt at 1:51 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

How much mechanical experience do you have?
I am tip w/o upgrading my Tq. Converter. I am doing just fine.
Boost gauge at a minimum. I am on stock brakes, fine for daily driving.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_andre, lol.. i already did...! and thats where i got my questions...
kyle (V_dubber) or something has a tippy, as well as darth bunny as i believe there is one more... and two of em are runing with levelten.com torque converter... i wanna make sure that this is it..:
http://www.levelten.com/Level_...p.htm
i read around page 4 that someone recomended innovative motorsports db wideband AFR. so, who has that.. experiences?
i also read about the kit coming/using the stock airbox in stage 1.. but in all the pics that i saw of stage 2, they all seem to have the same air filter... and it isnt the stock airbox...
te kit also comes with its own downpipe/ cat converter... but i wasnted to know if anyone is running a HIGH flow cat.
i read about upgrading to 312mm brakes is highly recomended.. i wanted to check if 288mm with drilled/x-slotted rotors, hawk HPS and tyrolsport brake bushings was enough, or if i should upgrade further?
-as far as i saw, no one with c2's kit is running a SRI... but would it be beneficial?? (i would def think it would...) if c2 delivers it before i get the turbo, should i go ahead and grab one?
and last, i read too, that some people did their own installation, and some used their local shops... and one guy (burntrabbit or something) screw up 20 miles after installation...
and i really dont know which shop to trust because all my work in my car has been done by myself... and i rather drive to C2 HQ than do it a a local store... unless someone knows about a good shop.

lol, you had so many question at once. 
I would say boost gauge and afr meter are a must.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
lol, you had so many question at once. 
*I would say boost gauge and afr meter are a must.* 
 
x1111!!1111!1!1!!1111!!!eleventy billion


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i said i had a billion questions..!
anyways.. i just pruchased the AFR gauge.. and the boost one i'll do it as soon as i get turboed.
me? mech experience.. not much.. just what i have done to the car... but i do have some close friends who DO have a LOT of experience...
one of them is a master mech at the local VW dealer, another one is a mech at a chrysler dealership, and he has taken apart both of his mk3, turbo'ed them from scratch, etc.. and he has helped me in my car... and last, my father is a mech engineer..!







si, i tend to call and consult depending on my prob..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

what did you get??? (AFR)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

red innovate motorsports db wideband AFR.
and eurojet's left A/C vent gauge pod.

someone recommended it earlier in this 21 pages...
anyone has it?? experiences?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

it looks like it has a pretty extensive software suite, while waiting for an 09 turbo tune, pop on your EJ mani and log the afr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_red innovate motorsports db wideband AFR.
and eurojet's left A/C vent gauge pod.

someone recommended it earlier in this 21 pages...
anyone has it?? experiences?

Good deal! make sure you go with the same brand for the boost gauge. You will have the advantage of logging boost vs afr. That by itself, is a very powerfull feature to have.
You can ask as many questions as you like. Just spilt them up a little. maybe 2 0r 3 at a time. That will get you faster replies, a maybe a small discussion on each topic. Keep em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i will.
just to make sure, the O2 sensor bung, will be placed upstream from the cat converter...
and i will plug the power wire directly to the batery... is that correct?? or is there a better/ easier way to do this conection??


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_lol, i will.
just to make sure, the O2 sensor bung, will be placed upstream from the cat converter...
and i will plug the power wire directly to the battery... is that correct?? or is there a better/ easier way to do this conection??

You will need to add your own bung in the down pipe.
As far as power there are two ways to do this.
Easy way would be to tap off the +12v wire going to the cigarette lighter. The problem with that is that it doesnt stay on while crankin. If thats not an issue to you then you are golden.
Hard way would be to find the wire going to the ecu/fuel pump that stays on while cranking. run that to a relay, also run a wire from the battery(fused) to the relay, gorund the relay and run the output of said relay to your device(s). The great thing about this setup is that you will be able to add more device to the relay without fear of overloading it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i already talked to a local muffler shop. 20$ for the welding of the O2 thingy for the bung.
why cant i just run it directly from the battery terminal? 
not the battery itself.. but one of the empty places located near the fusebox.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ugh I'm still too freakin broke to pick up another trans.
[rant] this whole going back to school thing wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't the only white person in El Paso, TX. Come to the conclusion that the car will not be up this year at all because even if I could find a job I'd be lucky to get minimum wage. My wife just finished school for medical billing and the best she could do pays 25 cents less an hour than state minimum wage with no bennifits[/rant]


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

I got brakes!!!
Basically, GTI brakes but still better than what I have.
Fronts take the rotor from 288mm to 312mm.








Backs take the Rotors from 260mm to 286mm.








SS brake lines.
















and Hawk HPS pads.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome!!!
fo the rears come with the dust shields?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

where did you get the dust shields and how much?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...05187/


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

I bought a complete GTI set to upgrade for cheap money. Only need the rear dust shields. too much new and can't find used. sigh...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well after my rant a bit back I came to the realization that my blown trans was just the dealer trying to scam me out of $4,000. Only issues are collapsed motor mount and two plugs on top of the o2j that need replaced. BSH has their mount coming out so as soon as the tax check comes in I should have my MKV back up. Will be needing to hunt down a Devils Own DVC-30 kit before summer. 
Recently a friend has given me a good chunk of a megasquirt conversion for my 84 GTI so I'm itching to get the MKV up so I can get EFI and some boost for my other rabbit


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_well after my rant a bit back I came to the realization that my blown trans was just the dealer trying to scam me out of $4,000. Only issues are collapsed motor mount and two plugs on top of the o2j that need replaced. BSH has their mount coming out so as soon as the tax check comes in I should have my MKV back up. Will be needing to hunt down a Devils Own DVC-30 kit before summer. 
Recently a friend has given me a good chunk of a megasquirt conversion for my 84 GTI so I'm itching to get the MKV up so I can get EFI and some boost for my other rabbit

yes!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome news..!!!
i was kind of sad when i heard you the wabbit would probably NOT be running this year...!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_How much mechanical experience do you have?
I am tip w/o upgrading my Tq. Converter. I am doing just fine.
Boost gauge at a minimum. I am on stock brakes, fine for daily driving.


What do you mean by running fine? are you getting any slipping with your tranny at all, or even skip shifts?
I get a little bit of slipping at the low end RPMs but that does effect anything to my HP, i still think im gonna put a Level 10 torque converter in my bunny soon tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

no slipping here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll prolly get the torque converter SOON after i do the turbo... at least to be on the safe side.
btw i installed the AFR gauge last week..
but afetr 3 log sessions, i felt naked..!! lol, because i was only getting the AFR and no rpm to match or anything..
so, yesterday i got in a little debt, but i got myself a LMA 3 (auxbox) which will be QUITE usefull...!








i will now be able to log, at the same time:
-afr
-Manifold Air Pressure (map)[on N.A cars] or boost (on FI cars) so, ill just put a gauge when i go turbo!
-RPM
-2 axis accelerometer (measures acceleration)
-Speed
-Exhaust gases temp or Cylinder Head temp.

so, when i install that thing, i'll pretty much will have a lot of data from my car..!!







so i can monitor EVERYHTING.


_Modified by thygreyt at 6:07 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

the only thing I monitor is the boom. if it don't go boom, then everything is good. LOL...


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_
i will now be able to log, at the same time:
-afr
-Manifold Air Pressure (map)[on N.A cars] or boost (on FI cars) so, ill just put a gauge when i go turbo!
*-RPM*
-2 axis accelerometer (measures acceleration)
*-Speed*
-Exhaust gases temp or Cylinder Head temp.


Those came standard on mine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll have a set up from innovate motorsports:
-LC 1 (afr meter)
-DB gauge (connects to LC 1 to show the afr.)
-LMA 3 (multi sensor log device, with the capabilities of showing the data if a gauge is conected)
total of 6 inputs for 450 + DIY install.
sounds good to me...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_the only thing I monitor is the boom. if it don't go boom, then everything is good. LOL...









lol yeah same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DMiller* »_
Those came standard on mine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
lol yeah same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















lol. i can see em, but now i will be able to monitor and log em.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_no slipping here.

Are you stage 2 or 3?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

2


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

I thought you were stg3. isn't there someone here running stg3 with a tip?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

darth bunny


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

brakes installed


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

reviews?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

still need to re-bleed them. Will do that this weekend...


















_Modified by ENRGZR at 9:08 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahaha love the brakes


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hahaha love the brakes

only place on the car that mentions the turbo...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks nice...


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

Looks great man. 
I'd like to do a subtle rabbit logo on mine (GTI conversion with hps pads, ss lines and fluid). How did you get it so clean?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tbugsy)*

scrubbed the hell out of the calipers, then attacked them with a dremel and grinding bit. 3 coats of Caliper paint. Apply vinyl. 3 coats of clear.



























































































































































_Modified by ENRGZR at 7:21 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that looks very hot


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

very cool...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

thanks


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_thanks

Fuchin Weak. 
Jk. It looks great man. 
Pardon my ignorance, but what program are using here? 








BTW: How is airride in Alaska? I'm thinking about doing air but am a bit worried about using it on a daily that sees winter duty.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tbugsy)*

It's a program used for cutting clear bras. Not sure what it is called.
The Jetta is parked for the winter. It has summer tags only. Can't wait until 1 April!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. that looks awesome..!
i soo want to do mines..!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

XPEL Design Access Program?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_XPEL Design Access Program? 

you went to one of them schools where they taught you to read and such... Didn't ya?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
you went to one of them schools where they taught you to read and such... Didn't ya?

hahahahaha... was i right?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
only place on the car that mentions the turbo...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for something different.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for something different. 

Thanks Andre


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

So, ECS Tuning had the Votex spoiler on sale for $40. *I had to get it. *2 cans of Plasti-dip later, I have black mirror caps and spoiler.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks great!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

thanks


----------



## YakimaDuB (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

This thread rocks, I have been wanting to get some info on this turbo set-up. ENRGZR you mentioned you are from Yakima, did you have any work done to the car here? I am new to town and would rather not give my car and several grand in parts to somebody just to have my car blow up as i leave


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

This IS a great thread.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (YakimaDuB)*

I haven't lived there since 2001, but I did grow up there. I can't recommend any performance shops there, but if you can take some time off there is an authorized C2 installer in Portland. That would be your best bet. That way you don't have to remove your ECU to get it flashed. I would offer to help install, but I am not there...


----------



## YakimaDuB (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

Portland's not bad and I can take a day or two to hang out there and play








I suppose the list of installers is in this thread someplace?? I did not see it on the site


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (YakimaDuB)*

contact C2 directly and they can tell you where to go and contact info of a C2 installer near you.


----------



## YakimaDuB (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone using the spacer on the forge 007 dv? Any sound clips? I just bought a stage 2 C2 kit and a dv, but I love the blowoff sound...how loud is the dv on a 2.5T? thanks


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*

I don't see a need for the spacer. It is plenty loud.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_I don't see a need for the spacer. It is plenty loud. 

X2...mine is loud enough to hear also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (darkk)*

Nice, thanks for the info. I suppose it's something I can always do easily down the line if I need more "whooooooosh." 
It's going to be nice to finally join the 2.5T club. I'll be installing the kit in the next month, and will probably have tons of questions up until then haha, so please bear with me. Here's a couple to start:
For those of you who had a shop install the kit, ~how much did you pay? I've already established a connection with a legit VW shop, but haven't asked them yet lol.
Are all of you guys running the green spring in your forge dv? I know it's good for 15psi and you don't want to put too stiff of a spring in there. But I will need to figure out a tune with C2, seeing as I have an 09, and was thinking of trying to run 12-15psi...
How many of you are running a mbc? I picked up one of the universal ECS ones - still not sure whether to install it in the cabin or engine bay, or whether I even need it, especially if I get multiple programs put into the ECU. Any input? 
Thanks!!!!










_Modified by TrillyPop at 12:44 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrillyPop* »_Nice, thanks for the info. I suppose it's something I can always do easily down the line if I need more "whooooooosh." 
It's going to be nice to finally join the 2.5T club. I'll be installing the kit in the next month, and will probably have tons of questions up until then haha, so please bear with me. Here's a couple to start:
For those of you who had a shop install the kit, ~how much did you pay? I've already established a connection with a legit VW shop, but haven't asked them yet lol.
Are all of you guys running the green spring in your forge dv? I know it's good for 15psi and you don't want to put too stiff of a spring in there. But I will need to figure out a tune with C2, *seeing as I have an 09*, and was thinking of trying to run 12-15psi...
How many of you are running a mbc? I picked up one of the universal ECS ones - still not sure whether to install it in the cabin or engine bay, or whether I even need it, especially if I get multiple programs put into the ECU. Any input? 
Thanks!!!!









_Modified by TrillyPop at 11:20 AM 3-14-2010_

I dont think a '09 tune is available yet


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
I dont think a '09 tune is available yet

Yea it's not. One of the guys at my shop works for/with C2 (of course they're an authorized dealer), and from my conversations with them it sounded like they would be able to do a custom tune in conjunction with C2.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrillyPop* »_
Yea it's not. One of the guys at my shop works for/with C2 (of course they're an authorized dealer), and from my conversations with them it sounded like they would be able to do a custom tune in conjunction with C2.

oh! then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrillyPop* »_ "IT SOUNDED" like they would be able to do a custom tune in conjunction with C2.

I would contact Chris or Jeff at C2 about software before spending all that money. I would think that C2 "being in the business" would have something available for the public first, before collaborating with a shop for a one off tune.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (darkk)*

yes, i would not spend the money till C2 has something out
and you can't put a spacer on a 007. a spacer if for the 2.0T fsi/tsi bov/dv
you also can't run 15psi on a stock motor.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_yes, i would not spend the money till C2 has something out
and you can't put a spacer on a 007. a spacer if for the 2.0T fsi/tsi bov/dv
you also can't run 15psi on a stock motor.

So whats the highest amount of boost the stock motor can handle?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (wo2kid)*









We are presently running 17psi on the STOCK bottom end in our R&D Car.
*Build List:*
C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit 
C2 Lowered CR Kit
550cc Injectors
C2 Pro.MAF
C2 Pro.MAF Software
C2 3" SS Down Pipe
C2 3" Exhaust



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:08 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

stock , stock 17psi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








stock with headspacer 17 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








We are presently running 17psi on the STOCK bottom end in our R&D Car. This is of course with our Low CR Kit installed, along with 550cc injectors, 3" down pipe, 3" exhaust and the C2 Pro.MAF tuning









Man...I need to take a road trip to KY!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_stock , stock 17psi








stock with headspacer 17 psi










Stock as in STOCK rods....STOCK pistons....STOCK bearings....STOCK head.
In fact, this is the same original bottom end that came in the car, so realize it has had 4 different versions of C2 Turbo kits installed, seen countless hours of tuning, and now has over 30K of turbo miles.......
So anyone that is saying that this motor if properly maintained and cared for is not worthy...I say


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i want boost. can i has some?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We are presently running 17psi on the STOCK bottom end in our R&D Car.
*Build List:*
C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit 
C2 Lowered CR Kit
550cc Injectors
*C2 Pro.MAF
C2 Pro.MAF Software* <<< are these still under developement???
C2 3" SS Down Pipe
C2 3" Exhaust
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:08 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i want boost. can i has some?


Come getcha sum









_Quote, originally posted by *~KING~* »_
Are these now available?


2.5 Pro.MAF/550 software is now available


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:33 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
and you can't put a spacer on a 007. a spacer if for the 2.0T fsi/tsi bov/dv


Good to know, thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_yes, i would not spend the money till C2 has something out



Well, it's too late for that, I already have the kit







Just couldn't wait...









*C2*, any words of insight regarding a tune for an 09 (tip). What should my next step be?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*

Trade it in for an 08.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha no way. Too much love invested


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (TrillyPop)*

Well, looks like my turbo died yesterday...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That sucks


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yep


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

what happened? burn it out or freeze up??


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that sucks dude... how'd it happen?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Just its time, I guess... I can drive the Golf starting on 1 April, so this can sit for a while.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Come getcha sum








2.5 Pro.MAF/550 software is now available

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:33 PM 3-15-2010_

What is the 2.5 Pro.MAF software about? 
What clutches are you guys running? C2 and the rest of the 2.5T people out there?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Why do some peoples turbos seem to be going? If this happens what is the solution to this...just get another T3/T4 turbo or is there other things that would be affected too?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ok.. im my options as far as turbo setups go... i'm also friendly with a welder/fabricator who can make me alot of the stuff i'll need (downpipe, ic piping, dumptube etc..)
edit:
did more searching and found that c2 sells the turbo manifolds which is helpful.. 
do any other companies offer turbo parts.. im also wondering if i can buy the pre-fabbed oil pans.. and then pick up my own software/injectors etc..



_Modified by xZANEx at 11:18 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

I think that http://www.C2motorsports.net offers the only complete kit on the market for our cars that includes all parts and software at the cheapest price...


----------



## 2point5T (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

^ word.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Where are the videos? I have been teased for the past 4 or 5 pages.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I should finally have my turbo bunny back up in the near future... interested in what the promaf would run a current c2 customer, needs a MAF and debating between cheap reman to get back on the road and promaf to not have to deal with it anytime soon. all I know is before the trans took a crap my MAF was struggling shortly after moving to my current highish altitude high heat environment.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 8:07 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

also since I'm at altitude here I'm wondering with a meth kit what it would be safe to up the boost to


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone know if the dieselgeek or evolution import skidplates are compatible with the C2 kit (specifically stage 2)?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> Anyone using the spacer on the forge 007 dv? Any sound clips? I just bought a stage 2 C2 kit and a dv, but I love the blowoff sound...how loud is the dv on a 2.5T? thanks


i dont think the 2.5 engine run right with a Blow off valve, but if i were you id stick wiht C2's DV they give you.
it sounds really nice too


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I just run the forge 007 on the medium spring with 1 spacer washer on mine and it clamps hard and sounds amazing. Would not advise letting anything go atmospheric as it will screw up your fueling


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I just run the forge 007 on the medium spring with 1 spacer washer on mine and it clamps hard and sounds amazing. Would not advise letting anything go atmospheric as it will screw up your fueling


yea this is what i plan on doing. thanks both ya guys for the replies.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so after being down for about a year the light at the end of the tunnel is here. After the successes and failures of the o2j swap I gave up on the junkyard o2j but since it was an easy swap I'm sticking with the 1.8T o2j 5MT due to availability and cost of parts. Just finished ordering a nice rebuilt example with the Quaife I've had collecting dust in it from 20 squared at a very respectable price. Also upgrading to a color matched Podi electronic stepper motor boost gauge so I don't have to listen to my boost gauge buzz at me. Swapping the 1 gauge New South Pod for a Podi 2 Gauge pod with the previously mentioned boost gauge and a DEI dual display with blue LED display to monitor Air Fuel Ratio and Oil Pressure without needing a plethora of gauges around the car. Yesterday I ordered a Devils Own DVC-30 water meth kit from a local shop called Speed Factory which my current teacher owns. Its my last week of class for this performance automotive program and I've picked up an externship with Speed Factory and as long as I pull my weight I've got an in for a job with them.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sounds good!!! 

good purchases, good job. and the car will be up again!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

in for the DVC-30 install/review! 

in due time! 

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll keep you guys posted once stuff starts arriving


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

just out of curiosity how many of you might be interested in a plug n play wiring harness for an AEM Pro Universal Engine Management. I might have the resources here in a minute to try to figure out a fairly reversible way. I believe the new ones are CANBUS capable.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump. there is a lot comming in our way. some of the guys here will know a few answer most of us wont.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

really interested in what might be coming our way... but for my personal car the only things I've been waiting for to the extent its getting frustrating are motor mounts and cams


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

finally got my new turbo installed. It's nice to have the Rabbit back.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, you got the turbo from the guy who found it after H2o... and the oem mounts, right?

nice to hear that another 2.5T is on the road.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

oem mounts? He found the turbo I bought from Chris Collier to replace my blown turbo.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. sorry.. sleepdrunk...

let me re say it.

its good to know that you got your lost turbo back ( i read the thread)... and i am assuming that you got OE mounts, since there isnt much of aftermarket mounts for the 2.5... cause i remember reading that your mounts were dead.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not the one with dead mounts. I do have a BFI tranny mount, and am waiting on the BSH mount...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. ok, my mistake!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

no problem. Just happy to have my Rabbit back.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heh I've almost got mine back up, now the only hold up is a fresh batch of stretch bolts that I can only blame myself for not ordering sooner. Not going with the DVC-30 due to it being returnless and unreliable. Using an AEM Meth kit instead. Since I'm now the internet sales rep for Speed Factory and my car qualifies as a shop car now I'm getting a killer deal on it.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

What happened with the DVC unit???


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

Corruptkid said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
> I know C2 makes a turbo kit,but who else actually has one on the market and not in development?
> 
> No one as of now, eurojet has put their project on hold while they get some other projects completed. other than that, it's either custom setups or go with C2.
> I had C2 stage 2 on my car, didnt last me very long. However sometime in the near future like summer of 09 hopefully i'll have a new custom setup.


just curious why didnt it last you very long?? I have the stage two on my 2006 2.5L jetta and i have had no complaints... the car is unbelieviably fun to drive and is about a reliable as you can make an aftermarket turbo car...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone running Water meth? Getting a kit for one of my christmas gifts.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> just out of curiosity how many of you might be interested in a plug n play wiring harness for an AEM Pro Universal Engine Management. I might have the resources here in a minute to try to figure out a fairly reversible way. I believe the new ones are CANBUS capable.


I'm definitely interested. If you've found anything out, let me know!



ENRGZR said:


> Anyone running Water meth? Getting a kit for one of my christmas gifts.


I may or may not use it. I was going to use a Devil's Own kit, I've had good luck with them in the past. The only thing is that I'd really like to have my tune tweaked for actually running it.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

my main reason for using it is to balance the octane that I am missing... Alaska only gets 87,89, and 90.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty lame dude. It would definitely help out, that's for sure.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

So whatever happened with the whole SAI delete as far as the software end goes? I'm really interested in this as it cleans up the bay quite a bit. 

If it doesn't shut off the o2 system I could live with the cel... I'd like to do it right though.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


> Anyone running Water meth? Getting a kit for one of my christmas gifts.


I'm in the same boat as you, got one as an early gift but between being slammed with other cars at the shop waiting on parts, and a cracked lower timing cover I still don't even have my car up. Got it down to just replenishing fluids and installing gauges. Was hoping to have a chance to get it up this week but a cam install on a cavalier got in the way followed by a Prelude with a short to the throttle cable causing a no start situation. When it does finally come together I have an MBC to play with a little and a dynojet at work to get everything dialed in with. From what I understand Unisettings works on non unitronic cars for very minor adjustments so I'm gonna play with that and see what I can get with 91 octane crap and meth. If you're still looking into a meth kit talk to me via PM. This AEM kit I got is sick, I'd advise staying away from the DO kit as its returnless and the pumps burn up. The AEM kit is return style, reliable even with 100% meth (not recommended), and has the internal MAP sensor. Run them with great success on many vehicles.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


>


Awesome dude!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

got the rest of it today...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you could please make a DIY for the install, it would be GREATLY apreciated


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

mine is going to be a bit more custom than DIYable, but there will be a thread


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Installed and running. sprays around 2lbs of boost. Still tweaking it. First drive it sprayed half the bottle in 5 minutes...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well apparently I should have the rest of my goods over the next week so stand by for how I set up the AEM meth kit on mine. Enrgzr, I'll keep you posted on how I get my progressive spray set and where I wind up feeling comfortable setting the boost at with it. Going to be up on the dyno with it keeping a close eye on everything while feeling out what seems right.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

sitting here wondering what most of the other 2.5T owners are running for brakes. 2 years later I'm still on all my factory equipment. My front rotors were coming up on needing cut and I found a screaming deal at ECS for factory spec Meyle Platinum front rotors at $20 so I snagged em up and ordered up EBC Yellowstuff pads for all 4 corners. Seemed like it was an inexpensive enough solution to be worth a try


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

ECS GTI upgrade with slotted Rotors and Hawk HPS pads. SS brake lines


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

For you guys that have the C2 kit installed, what's the lowest you've gotten your fender-to-ground? What's the limiting factor?

I'm preparing for the stage 2 install, and also planning out my suspension/wheel/tire tweaks for the upcoming season. I'd really like not to have to raise the car up and get bigger tires. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the limiting factor is your oil return line clipping the axles so you can't really go super low without rethinking the oil return line


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks. You're the same guy that posted in that Rabbit Exhaust thread on golfmkv.com right? 

Can you give me an idea of what the limitation is like? I'm currenly at around 23.75" ftg, and I wanna get to about 23-23.25". If the oil return line is the only thing limiting low, it doesn't seem like it would be a huge issue to deal with.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

another issue is the turbo-cv shaft clearance. When I was on coils, i had only about a fingers gap between the 2.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


> another issue is the turbo-cv shaft clearance. When I was on coils, i had only about a fingers gap between the 2.


I've got like a finger and a half @ 24in. FTG. With the car jacked up off the ground, I only had like an inch and a quarter... For how much it moves in relation to the outer part, you should be fine.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> Thanks. You're the same guy that posted in that Rabbit Exhaust thread on golfmkv.com right?
> 
> Can you give me an idea of what the limitation is like? I'm currenly at around 23.75" ftg, and I wanna get to about 23-23.25". If the oil return line is the only thing limiting low, it doesn't seem like it would be a huge issue to deal with.


yeah I'm the same guy. not really sure because I've never been low enough to be paranoid about clipping it. Very happy with my h&r super sport springs. Been riding those since my odometer was reading 1700 miles. 
When I went to buy my kit an even earlier adopter of the c2 kit sent me pics to try to scare me out of buying it but seeing as I'm more of a function over form kinda guy I have no desire to be low just to be low. If I do coilovers at any point on this car its gonna be TEIN with EDFC as adjustably is more important to me than low.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

So I just measured. I'm at 23.25" F and 24.75" R. Ideally I will be adjusting coilovers to 23" F and 24" R to match the new tires and spacers. 

Will those heights (23" F 24" R) give me trouble with the C2 kit? Is it just the turbo oil return line and CV shaft-turbo that limit the car's height? Are there any adjustments/fixes that I can do upfront during the install to limit issues?

Thanks for the help guys! Eager to be part of the club soon :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Another question - is the dieselgeek skidplate compatible with the C2 kit and low-ness?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be joining the club next month!! Plan on getting a headspacer and going stage III. The hot side of turbo, mani, and dp are jet hot coated. Will be using an 08 harness and UM software to make it all work. Holler, I cannot f-ing wait! 

Do you guys think the 415cc injectors and an in-line fuel pump will do it? Or are the 415cc injectors going to limit me, so should I get 550cc? 

A few pics:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

hi, im about to take my 2.5T to the dyno . i was wondering what kind of whp and wtq other 2.5T were putting out and at what boost and RPM ...will post as soon as the dyno is done


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

all i hear is crickets in here...where'd all the 2.5T guys go??? :what:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been driving my car....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to come back to washington! Aren't you from here? Remember the sweet nectar we call 92 octane? Plus I need to take a ride with you.... Maybe you can "sway" me
I really want to feel the car... Videos don't do anything for me I need to feel it/see it to believe it.
(I don't need to be swayed honestly! This is just a plea for you to let me ride with you)

Cheers!


ENRGZR said:


> my main reason for using it is to balance the octane that I am missing... Alaska only gets 87,89, and 90.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I am from Wa. I am up here with the military. Not my choice where I live...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

my MK3 GTI 2.5 GT35 Quattro on snowy icy streets .. and no exhaust 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gE55sT3zSU


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

saw it las night. 

great work


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*My 2.5T is misfiring again!*

Well, at about 70mph in 3rd not beating it up or anything the light starts blinking. Stayed blinking for about 30-40 seconds and then went off. I had this issue quite a while ago and replaced the plugs with newer colder ones and have since had all 5 coil packs replaced by VW recall. Any ideas?

Saturday,14,May,2011,19:38:50:07584
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4

Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0709
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 001 00000
VCID: E6C88A95A8F7
6 Faults Found:

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4913 /min
Load: 88.6 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4913 /min
Load: 88.6 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4913 /min
Load: 88.6 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4913 /min
Load: 88.6 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000770 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5059 /min
Load: 87.4 %
Speed: 117.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000773 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected
P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95488 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:13:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5059 /min
Load: 87.4 %
Speed: 117.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V


Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmmm.... No idea dude. Seems like your usual misfires/need for coilpacks...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I hate to think coil packs, I only have about 15,000 miles on this set. Would be very unusual for all 5 to go out at once I would think.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

heavy rain lately?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

No rain any time near the misfires. I haven't been driving it as much since I retired. I was just stepping on it easy running it up thru the gears getting on the highway to clean out any cobwebs so to speak. I had just hit about 70 mph in third and the light came on. I eased off a little while looking at the gauges and listening for any boo-boo noises, shifted thru the next couple gears. About 40 seconds later the light went off by itself. It's been fine since. I have run it up past that since and no recurrence.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Maybe it was just a hiccup from not being driven as much?


----------



## SlowJetta2.5 (May 9, 2010)

Have any of you had any drivetrain issues? I'm worried about mine because I'm running stickier summer tires now. I did a quick Rockauto.com search for CV shafts and found that the ones on the 2.5 are different from the TDI and 2.0t. Though the TDI and 2.0t are the same. Does anyone know if those fit the 2.5?

Thanks.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just replaced my entire transmission if that helps you any. The diff ate itself.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I just replaced my entire transmission if that helps you any. The diff ate itself.


Upgraded to 02Q or just slammed another 5mt trans in?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

My misfire issue seems to have been an isolated incident. I can't get it to repeat. To those with trans problems, my 2.5T Jetta has been good. The stg 2 turbo kit has been in for about 28,000 miles now without any problems on the stock trans and clutch assemblies. As the old saying goes...some people could break a crow bar in a sandbox..... i know the 6 spd trans will bolt into a 2.5 car without any issues. Several here in the forums have done it. Just need *all* the parts from the 6 spd for the swap.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

darkk said:


> My misfire issue seems to have been an isolated incident. I can't get it to repeat. To those with trans problems, my 2.5T Jetta has been good. The stg 2 turbo kit has been in for about 28,000 miles now without any problems on the stock trans and clutch assemblies. As the old saying goes...some people could break a crow bar in a sandbox..... i know the 6 spd trans will bolt into a 2.5 car without any issues. Several here in the forums have done it. Just need *all* the parts from the 6 spd for the swap.


you need parts and dedication... lol.

it ends up to a nice result... worth it to those who want it.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> you need parts and dedication... lol.
> 
> it ends up to a nice result... worth it to those who want it.


02Q Trans
Shifter Assembly
starter
Trans mount
Flywheel & Clutch assy.
Axles

And thats if you are coming from a 5MT. If Auto, there is a little more needed and thygreyt knows well from experience :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> Upgraded to 02Q or just slammed another 5mt trans in?


Managed to get a sweet deal on a 5-speed out of an 09 rabbit with 8k on it. I just didn't have the necessary fundage or downtime available to be able to swap to the six speed. I think my old one was messed up to begin with, so I'm not putting the turbo setup at fault. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

O2Js work as well and have way more affordable internals

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I was trying to score one, but by the time one popped up, I had already done the swap. I'm gonna keep an eye out for someone with a built o2j for sale later on down the line.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Been a while since I got on here.

For brakes I have GTI brakes at all 4 corners.

Now for a couple of questions. Wavetrac or Peloquin for a Diff? and Southbend Stage 3 Daily or Endurance?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> Been a while since I got on here.
> 
> For brakes I have GTI brakes at all 4 corners.
> 
> Now for a couple of questions. Wavetrac or Peloquin for a Diff? and Southbend Stage 3 Daily or Endurance?


I'm rocking the stock sized rears and Boxster Brembos. I just ordered a Stage 2 from Four Seasons Tuning. I'm not looking for any more power than I have now, so it should be fine. 

The car survived a hard track day yesterday... Ran an hour straight of laps with maybe 2-3 minutes of idle time between runs. Never shut off, no overheating, no brake fade, no oil issues, no nothing. This turbo setup can sure take a beating. Only thing was that it was a shorter course, and when the boost finally kicked in, it was understeer city, regardless of how well I got it dialed in. If you kept it steady, the car handled amazing, but when you tried to gun it, There was lots of fun going on! 

On a side note I do need wider tires, that's for sure. I'm thinking of 245/40/17's, either Star Specs or RS3's. 

What are you guys' thoughts on running a smaller turbo than the Precision t3/t4 setup? I'd really like no more than 280 to the wheels max, but I'd like a smoother power delivery. On short autox courses, the car was honestly better off n/a. When it's a faster setup track or on a road course... Well, it shines!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Instead of going with a smaller turbo, that will create tons of low ens tq... And mind me say that a gt28 was proven illl fitted cause it was TOO much and stuff couldn't handle it...

So, istead of going for a smaller turbo, you can go ahead and get the same size turbo with smaller a/r say .42 so that it delivers more power to the low end... But obviously the top end flow it gonna be hurt...

Your choice...

I think that you couls even have 2 turbos, so that you install 1 for autocross and 1 for the hwy...
Changing a turbo (only a turbo) isn't that complicated....

Your car would/ is way better fitted on the track. Not on a coned parking lot!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

or just do it the easy way and swap the hot side for a 48 a/r.

It takes me around an hour and a half to go from .63 to the .82 when I was going back and forth for the dynos.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think with some better tires/better throttle control I'll be fine.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

True.

So anyone have any opinions on LSD's?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> or just do it the easy way and swap the hot side for a 48 a/r.
> 
> It takes me around an hour and a half to go from .63 to the .82 when I was going back and forth for the dynos.


I remember seeing the dynos a long time ago but could you share the results of the two. Also which hotside do you like the most and run daily? Thanks


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> I remember seeing the dynos a long time ago but could you share the results of the two. Also which hotside do you like the most and run daily? Thanks


As far as numbers wise they were nearly identical for peak power. However, there was a noticeable difference between the curves. Obviously the 82 AR pushed the curve up around 1000rpms since it takes longer to spool.

However, feel wise the 82 is gold. Nothing abrupt just smooth clean power, like the car was made that way. OEM like. After about 2 weeks I switched back to the 63 and keep it in most of the time because I like it to feel a bit more agressive. My wife's preference is the 82 though.

I'm deployed right now so between slow as hell internet in my room and every photo hosting site being blocked at work you'll have to take my word on this until I can post up the graphs again.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

cool, thanks for the response. Now that i'm home and not on my phone I was able to search and find your dyno thread :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You didn't need any retuning between the switches?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> You didn't need any retuning between the switches?


None, I asked specifically. IIRC I think I was told the tuning would compensate. Beauty of a MAF system or something like that.

I also didn't get tuned when I swapped to a different turbo.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

So out of the 2.5T's what clutches are you all running?

I can save $130 going with FST, but I'm still kind of eyeballing the Southbend.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

video of my mk3 2.5T on the dyno. 35R @ 16psi. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMPdUSXuvM


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> video of my mk3 2.5T on the dyno. 35R @ 16psi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMPdUSXuvM


 What the dude in the video says sums up pretty much everything... "WOW!"
that thing is awesome! Details please, internals, etc


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> What the dude in the video says sums up pretty much everything... "WOW!"
> that thing is awesome! Details please, internals, etc


 the dude in the video is me actualy :laugh: and for details check out the link to my build in my sig


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. awesome numbers too!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Golf 2.0T said:


> video of my mk3 2.5T on the dyno. 35R @ 16psi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMPdUSXuvM


 Jesus.  

It took me a couple of viewing to realize the rear wheels are moving too... Even more awesome. Is this Quattro or Haldex?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> the dude in the video is me actualy :laugh: and for details check out the link to my build in my sig


 I'm on my phone, can't see sig's through tapatalk app...please link your info, or pm me if that is easier


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm on my phone, can't see sig's through tapatalk app...please link your info, or pm me if that is easier


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap 

and its an Audi TT haldex system


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmm. Soon to be an owner of the stage 2 kit...needless to say going to change over to the pro maf and intake mani... From what jeff at united says, it'll be plenty quick and the maf/mani will remove the bottle neck that the 2.5 was designed to have. 
He put it this way "vw made the manifold for good mid range purposely"
Why? I asked.
"because if they put a nicer manifold on it, no one would have bought the gti"
203 whp n/a?? Lets slap a turbo into that equation...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> So out of the 2.5T's what clutches are you all running?
> 
> I can save $130 going with FST, but I'm still kind of eyeballing the Southbend.


which Southbend are you looking to get?

has anyone else here had a bad experience with Southbend? i had an upgraded SB in my old Audi and after about 10K miles the clutch started to go. it was awful and i won't go with them again. there were a ton of Audi guys who had received a bad batch of clutches from Southbend about 1.5-2 yrs ago. they were various models, OFE SS, OFE HD, OFE HD+Upgraded Pressure Plate. just curious....


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I was looking at the SouthBend Stage 3 daily.

I actually just bought a ClutchMasters FX400 6 puck with LW Flywheel a couple of hours ago.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> I was looking at the SouthBend Stage 3 daily.
> 
> I actually just bought a ClutchMasters FX400 6 puck with LW Flywheel a couple of hours ago.


I'm interested in the set up... Didn't you upgrade quite some time ago? What are you coming from?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm interested in the set up... Didn't you upgrade quite some time ago? What are you coming from?


I bought a spec stage 2 a while ago but never installed it and resold it.

I'm still rocking the stock clutch.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> I bought a spec stage 2 a while ago but never installed it and resold it.
> 
> I'm still rocking the stock clutch.


This is not only good news, but also speaks the quality of a driver you must be... I have never burned up a clutch...only replaced them when lightening my flywheel... So I'm a little more confident that my clutch will be ok for the initial breaking in of my turbo...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when mine went, my clutch disk was perfect... It was my DMF that failed. Yeah....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I still running my stock clutch setup. I have 60,000 on the car (2007 Jetta) and around 35,000 of it is with the C2 stg 2 kit. I drive relatively agressive. I haven't had any issues yet. Hope it stays that way...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... with a new wave and a new gen, i thought of bumping this... i've read it quite a few times, and it has lots of info...

SUPER OLD BUMMP!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol... with a new wave and a new gen, i thought of bumping this... i've read it quite a few times, and it has lots of info...
> 
> SUPER OLD BUMMP!


Lol Fred is like doc from back to the future!
Marty McFly bump!


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

i also would appreciate some LSD input.

seems to me this car stock has too much wheel hop on dry pavement, wheel-spin in the rain, and is nothing special in the snow! 

I am onsidering a peloquin


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its sad that most of the OG 2.5T are now gone from the forums... MAYBE the cars are still on the road...
lol... its even sad-er when you think that John is the only og 2.5t owner around... 

anyways, care for a head count? i think there might just be under 50 2.5Ts?

last i checked, there were around 30 of them around 2010... so make 20 or 30 more since???

edit: i forgot Kiser!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, Hans is OG.

I would put the number of active 2.5T guys on Vortex at 10 or so now. Sadly.

Actual original 2.5 owners at least.....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still here, but after my second turbo went, the car got parked. Hope to get it running next time I am in the same state that it is.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ENRGZR said:


> I'm still here, but after my second turbo went, the car got parked. Hope to get it running next time I am in the same state that it is.


Hey!!! 

Why have you lost 2 turbos?? Whats the issue?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whitefang said:


> i also would appreciate some LSD input.
> 
> seems to me this car stock has too much wheel hop on dry pavement, wheel-spin in the rain, and is nothing special in the snow!
> 
> I am onsidering a peloquin


Im only doing7 psi, but with an intake manifold... anyways, with all mounts and lsd, and whiteline antilift, the car just goes... No hop whatsoever... Yes, the lsd is a great adition to our fwd cars.. It seems to greatly improve the traction.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> its sad that most of the OG 2.5T are now gone from the forums... MAYBE the cars are still on the road...
> lol... its even sad-er when you think that John is the only og 2.5t owner around...
> 
> anyways, care for a head count? i think there might just be under 50 2.5Ts?
> ...


C2 Stage 1 checking in. Bought the car new in 2007 and installed turbo last summer at 73K miles. Best thing I ever did to the car. Awesome experience installing it with some buddies. 

Installing a performance clutch when I pull it out of storage in a few weeks. Unfortunately for me, my stock clutch can't hold the boost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just read the whole thing...

 dont let this die... again... and again (it has died ~2 times already)


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Joining the ranks in the next couple weeks!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Joining the ranks in the next couple weeks!


I'm right there behind you!
ill just post this here since i dont have a build thread. cant wait to put it all together and see some boost.


turbo parts by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I read this thread all the way through multiple times back in the day. It's nice to see it resurrected now that there are a few more of us!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> I read this thread all the way through multiple times back in the day. It's nice to see it resurrected now that there are a few more of us!


we are the "new wave"... or new gen.

the original group came and went, kinda... 

then not many more (in the forums) went turbo'ed.. until mid/late last year...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its true though.most guys that were turbo eventually just disappeared. But those of us hard core guys haven't even thought about leaving. I know several turbo 5 cylinder cars have been sold.and the new owners have no idea what they've got. I'm not going anywhere. In fact I'm likely going to stick around and build big boosted numbers.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we need some exhaust vids!
or intake vids... 

this is all i have so far:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

damm i was trying to get that turbo stuff from that guy but he didnt answer, manifold is sick:thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah a lot of 2.5 turbos are being sold, i have a long block i will be building up soon


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Who made it? is it custom one of a kind?



vrsick147 said:


> damm i was trying to get that turbo stuff from that guy but he didnt answer, manifold is sick:thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> we need some exhaust vids!
> or intake vids...


I agree. I only took a couple of crappy vids that you guys have seen. I just got a gopro, so when the car is done I will be doing some more video and pulls against other cars in my local euro club. :beer:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll post some of my crappy vids then.

Walk around vids










Crappy exhaust vid





Just driving around


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yey!

watching them all now.

opcorn:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> I'll post some of my crappy vids then.
> 
> Walk around vids
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested. What is not mentioned in the vids is the following. 

2.5L 
8.5:1 CR JE pistons
IE Rods
Ferrea +1mm intake and exhaust valves
Ferrea springs/retainers
IE valve guides
ARP hardware througout
Precision 5557 Billet Ball Bearing Turbo

Trans - Stock 5 spd
Peloquin LSD
ClutchMasters FX400 6 puck w/ LW Steel Flywheel

Suspension
H&R RSB
S3 control arm mounts

Tires
245/40/17 F
225/45/17 R

I think that is about it, the other stuff I missed is just minor cosmetics.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

There is also this vid of my dyno.

I ran out of turbo and will have to jump up to a 6262 or there abouts to get everything from the setup


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> There is also this vid of my dyno.
> 
> I ran out of turbo and will have to jump up to a 6262 or there abouts to get everything from the setup


Ran out of turbo?? How many psi?

Wheel specs for the front? 245s...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Ran out of turbo?? How many psi?
> 
> Wheel specs for the front? 245s...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


18 PSI is the highest they ran it. Apparently with the headwork and valves the turbine is choking up at higher RPMS because it doesn't flow fast enough.

Wheels are 17x8's ET 41 with a 5mm spacer so final ET of 36.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

very nice thats how 2.5 should sound


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

installed the boost controller this afternoon.. still needs fine tuning, but its working good!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Why have you lost 2 turbos?? Whats the issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I think it's a combination of extreme cold weather and a certain valve cover I am running that doesn't have a proper pcv system. No one can give me a straight answer. They just need new oil seals.


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*I'm in...*

Nice videos.

Looks like we are running boost ranging from about 5-18. I'm happy at 7.5.

A number of us are running an SRI. My impression is it makes a big difference in overall power.

Next month I'm upgrading my diff by putting in final drive pinion & ring gear to create longer gearing from 1st - 5th. Ist gear is nearly useless, 2nd is OK, but still taps out too early. We're going to lengthen / smooth out gearing, and (hopefully) make each gear useful to its fullest. It'll give up some pull, but hopefully it's not too pronounced.

Also upgrading clutch to SB Stg 2 Endurance. While stock clutch is holding fine, it's more about being pro-active.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

ENRGZR said:


> I think it's a combination of extreme cold weather and a certain valve cover I am running that doesn't have a proper pcv system. No one can give me a straight answer. They just need new oil seals.


I have an extra if you need it. Should be the same turbo you have. Pte 5457. It has about 2k miles since it was rebuilt. It was just a place keeper until the ball bearing unit came in.


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

just curious of what everyone is running for size of turbo?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

1) tylerO28 has a 5457 (c2 kit)
2) kiser has a c2 kit with a 5857
3) oldphart has a 6072
4) energizer has a Original c2 kit 5457
5) obot has a new C2 kit... probably still a 5457
6) GTAcanuck has a bw performance t3 kit, 5862
7) pensydubbing has a c2 kit 5457
8) golf 2.0 has a mk3 swapped 2.5T with a GT35
9) darkk has a c2 kit 5457
10) BlackRabbit2point5 has a 5457
11) mjb8482 has a c2 kit 5457
12) mkvrabbit25 has a c2 kti 5457
13) trillypop has a c2 kit 5457
14) Turbonix c2 kit 5457
15) brabbit has a bw manifold, custom pipes 6262
16) [email protected] has a t4 6262
17) infiniteEcho has a 5858 t4 swapped into a mk6 golf R
18) i have a 5858 custom kit

thats as much as i can tell from memory...
and yes, there are many more users with turbo, with swaps and else.. but not everyone is here, and not everything is posted online.. lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really wanting to run with a slightly larger snail though... Thinking like 5858 ball bearing.... But SRI is first.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 1) tylerO28 has a 5457 (c2 kit)
> 2) kiser has a c2 kit with a 5857
> 3) oldphart has a 6072
> 4) energizer has a Original c2 kit 5457
> ...


5862 for me


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

kiserhd said:


> I have an extra if you need it. Should be the same turbo you have. Pte 5457. It has about 2k miles since it was rebuilt. It was just a place keeper until the ball bearing unit came in.


what are you looking to get for it? It would be nice to get the Rabbit running and shipped to Hawaii so I could drive it while stationed here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, if any of you posts a car pic in instagram, tag it!

#5cylTurbo


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Hopefully I can join this club one day in the near future. Finally got my catback and tune, next step is SRI, then hopefully turbo. Just read all 28 pages and am seriously motivated. :thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

me to setup is in the working


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vrsick147 said:


> me to setup is in the working


what manifold? software? turbo?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

c2 manifold Precision 5862


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

united motorsport tuned


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

picking up a long block next week for build up pistion rod, IE head parts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, try to put it all in 1 post...
edit, copy and paste!


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah i know lol :banghead:


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

ENRGZR said:


> I think it's a combination of extreme cold weather and a certain valve cover I am running that doesn't have a proper pcv system. No one can give me a straight answer. They just need new oil seals.


Check your oiling, feed and drain. Where do you pick up the feed? Running a restrictor if so what size, and BB or JB? 

We always swap pte stuff for garretts, tend to be less finicky.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

can anyone give pictures where they got oil feed from and what fittings you bought for it?


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

i see people are using the c2 kit. how do you guys like their manifold? or would paying the little extra money for bluewaters manifolds be a better way to go?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the bluewater's t3 manifold is similar to C2's...

top mount t4 from bluewater is completely different.


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> the bluewater's t3 manifold is similar to C2's...
> 
> top mount t4 from bluewater is completely different.


Ah ok. So if I was to run a t3 manifold they would be the same?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have only seen them, not measured them.

so i can only attest to them being "very similar"


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i have only seen them, not measured them.
> 
> so i can only attest to them being "very similar"


you have the spa manifold, right? How do you like that?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> you have the spa manifold, right? How do you like that?


I believe Fred decided not to run the spa manifold...or was it just more effort to run the piping?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> you have the spa manifold, right? How do you like that?


Yes, I'm running the spa manifold..
Once installed, I like it... But to install it, its a huge pita. The intake pipe is tight as hell, and the charge piping is uncomfortable. The downpipe was easy to do..
The most annoying part was studding it to the cylinder head... You have to wrench it by hand... Meaning no air tools, no ratchets... Only hand wrenches, so it takes a while.
Sox its a pita.. but it can be made to work.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Yes, I'm running the spa manifold..
> Once installed, I like it... But to install it, its a huge pita. The intake pipe is tight as hell, and the charge piping is uncomfortable. The downpipe was easy to do..
> The most annoying part was studding it to the cylinder head... You have to wrench it by hand... Meaning no air tools, no ratchets... Only hand wrenches, so it takes a while.
> Sox its a pita.. but it can be made to work.
> ...


Oh my God i hated having to get the studs into the head... What an absolute pain in the @$5 i think that may have been the most annoying cumbersome part of the turbo install


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Oh my God i hated having to get the studs into the head... What an absolute pain in the @$5 i think that may have been the most annoying cumbersome part of the turbo install


I totally agree. Most frustrating part by far!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Oh my God i hated having to get the studs into the head... What an absolute pain in the @$5 i think that may have been the most annoying cumbersome part of the turbo install


i've never worked with the c2 manifold... but it shouldnt be all so different from the EJ headers..

i could do the headers in 20 minutes... and thats removing EVERY stud/nut from the head... 

the spa is on a huge other level of painful!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I was a bit bored and after driving this morning with a golf r, I was impressed on how quick they are. Sure, the white stock one from this morning was quite slower than the 2.5t, but I wondered: what about the "stage 2"? 

Well, it looks like they put out around 310 whp. I havent seen anything over 320 and very few over 310.

Why do I post this? It might be stupid to most, but after owning and driving the slowest vw engine, the non enthusiast vw engine, I wanted to be 
Not the slowest... Anyways: once turboed at 14 psi we have the fastest turbo motor in the vw lineup (golf, jetta, gti, gli, eos, beetle, passat and cc, excluding the vr6 turbos which are mythically rare.)
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Anyways: once turboed at 14 psi we have the fastest turbo motor in the vw lineup (golf, jetta, gti, gli, eos, beetle, passat and cc, excluding the *vr6 turbos which are mythically rare*.)


Really? This must just be a US thing. VRTs are quite common up here, at least where I live. That I know of, there are more VRT than BT 1.8T and 2.0T, likely combined.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> I was a bit bored and after driving this morning with a golf r, I was impressed on how quick they are. Sure, the white stock one from this morning was quite slower than the 2.5t, but I wondered: what about the "stage 2"?


I actually impressed myself as well at 11psi. Wasnt honestly expecting anything. Figured i would at least sit close with him... But instead i walked away a little... That is always a little funny feeling but i love it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I actually impressed myself as well at 11psi. Wasnt honestly expecting anything. Figured i would at least sit close with him... But instead i walked away a little... That is always a little funny feeling but i love it


Add the Sri and you will stomp goRfs all day long.

Alex, yes at least here in south Florida I've only known of 2 vrT and only seen 1 of those.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i agree:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

ENRGZR said:


> what are you looking to get for it? It would be nice to get the Rabbit running and shipped to Hawaii so I could drive it while stationed here.


It's really just taking up room in the garage. Did you want the housing for the hot side or do you plan on using your existing housing?


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

I seen that some of the first people to do this were running auto trannys. How many people are still using autos and how does it hold up?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i think the auto have to get an upgrade torque converter then there good


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

bmxer13 said:


> I seen that some of the first people to do this were running auto trannys. How many people are still using autos and how does it hold up?


The auto guys can't push the power a manual can


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ever since I did my C2 Stage 2 instal ive been worried because of how low the pipe sits under the car. Im not super low (using Koni's) but its still sits in the back of my head whenever there is a possibility that i could be rubbing. What if any skitplate would fit with our C2 kits?


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> The auto guys can't push the power a manual can


I understand that. But what is the max auto can be pushed?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

JDJP98058 said:


> Ever since I did my C2 Stage 2 instal ive been worried because of how low the pipe sits under the car. Im not super low (using Koni's) but its still sits in the back of my head whenever there is a possibility that i could be rubbing. What if any skitplate would fit with our C2 kits?


I have a pipe bash guard welded onto mine. 1/4" thick. But I'm actually considering oval piping in there. I have blown my charge pipes apart on a nasty pot hole a few times so it does and can happen


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> The auto guys can't push the power a manual can


Not.only that, the tranny will suffer more at higher rpms and it isn't great st handling a lot of power very suddenly.

Lastly, there are less options or none for mounts and no LSD.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ill have to check into one of those bash guards. Ive never heard of it before. I think ill talk to JDM in Portland and see what they can come up with. I also blew my pipe down there. I was flooring it in Montana on a road trip and bottomed out in a pot hole. Not to mention i melted my vacuum tube from the wastegate to the engine so i was hitting mad boost levels. Scared the hell out of me! For now though im just trying to prolong the life of the her. ie bfi motormount, clutch, etc


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

bmxer13 said:


> I seen that some of the first people to do this were running auto trannys. How many people are still using autos and how does it hold up?





vrsick147 said:


> i think the auto have to get an upgrade torque converter then there good





TylerO28 said:


> The auto guys can't push the power a manual can





thygreyt said:


> Not.only that, the tranny will suffer more at higher rpms and it isn't great st handling a lot of power very suddenly.
> 
> Lastly, there are less options or none for mounts and no LSD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2



The auto tranny is certainly not ideal if you're trying to push large power numbers. From our (this forum) collective experience, there have been mixed results from guys running C2's stage 2 and stage 3 setups. Some worked fine, others broke, and I don't really see any of those guys around this forum anymore.

My experience was pretty good. My car had 20k miles and a stock transmission when I turbo'ed it. I drove it at 12psi with the PT5457 for about 1000 miles. During that time, I really liked the way the transmission worked with the increased power. It shifted quickly and the boost wouldn't drop. I know it was quicker than it would have been as a manual car. I really beat on it for that time, hard. If you watch the couple of videos I have on youtube (in my build thread), you can see that in 4th or 5th it would slip a tiny bit when shifting at full throttle. Not major, but I imagine it would have gotten worse over time.

I am pretty confident that the stock auto trans would hold up nicely for a long time if power is kept at a reasonable level. On the 5457, somewhere around 8psi, which would put you in the 240-270hp range or so. Once you start to go over 300whp, there is the (reasonable) risk that the tranny will start to slip and break. Once that happens, the only options are to swap or upgrade. I chose to upgrade. 

I hope this helps. I will definitely have a review of the Level10 upgraded transmission once the car is back up and running.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

new plugs for turbo..!










bought them from JDL auto designs, and gapped them to 0.028" as suggested by [email protected] (built the .:R36, the golf RS, the rabbit .:R25 and countless others)


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> new plugs for turbo..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO, I got mine in today as well :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Working on another motor. This is going to be more long and drawn out than the current build/setup and I plan on doing all of the work in house this time.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Working on another motor. This is going to be more long and drawn out than the current build/setup and I plan on doing all of the work in house this time.


awesome! cant wait! 

opcorn:


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I put NGK's in recently as well. (at roughly 45k) (pre gaped) I believe i heard that when you do FI that you need to gap the plug differently. Since i did not gap them any differently than what a stock car should be am I killing myself on gas milage? (im sure im also losing out on power)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread is specifically for the 2.5T.

for NA, as its been discussed many times, buy oem. Check gap to make sure it is what it should, and install.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I understand that this thread is specifically for 2.5T... 

That is what I was referring to with my question. I have a 2.5T, but when I changed my plugs I used the pre gaped NGK's.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JDJP98058 said:


> I understand that this thread is specifically for 2.5T...
> 
> That is what I was referring to with my question. I have a 2.5T, but when I changed my plugs I used the pre gaped NGK's.


any misfires? what gap was it? which plugs did you get?


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure which specific NGK's they were but I do know that I hit up a couple of NAPA's and AutoZones around the area and none of them had NGK's in stock. I sadly went to the dealership and spent between 50-60 bucks on 6. (one extra of course) The dealer ship said they were pre gaped and i would be good to go. Oh, a little back story on why I got the plugs in the first place. I was flooring it on the freeway around 5-6k rpms I rcvd a flashing cel. Freaked a little and pulled over. Everything seemed fine, merged back onto the freeway and it happened again. A day or so later I went to a NAPA and had them read the codes. They said it was a misfire and probably a spark plug. I agreed since it was around that time anyways (mileage wise). Replaced them and it happened once since but something still doesnt seem right. Im wondering how much the gap difference is between what the pre gaped ones are i put in compared to what it should be with the setup i have. Im runing 9psi right now. (soon to me more! :laugh


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

remove and check gap.

it would be on your interest to make sure you have the proper plugs before raising boost.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I will be going to DJM soon to have it all checked out in a few days. (I havent been able to drive the car in a while been out of the country) I plan on getting the ecu upgraded and getting an SRI before I raise the boost (was looking at doing the head spacer as well). Im not just trying to raise the boost without making sure I have the proper pieces in place.....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

JDJP98058 said:


> I will be going to DJM soon to have it all checked out in a few days. (I havent been able to drive the car in a while been out of the country) I plan on getting the ecu upgraded and getting an SRI before I raise the boost (was looking at doing the head spacer as well). Im not just trying to raise the boost without making sure I have the proper pieces in place.....


Talk with Jeff from united Motorsports before you waste any money in a head spacer... Its not even needed once you talk to the right people. Its essentially wasted time and money.
(from what i understand its not needed) but i will say its likely a good buffer between making power and kaboom!


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks dude, I didnt realize it was completely unneeded. Ill have to look into that. I was talking to Gabe at BW a while ago and was informed that with the SRI, head spacers and an ECU I "should" be able to run roughly 18psi. I should be happy with that 

But then again... When I bought the kit in the first place I said I would be good and not have to upgrade anything else. Now look at me, :facepalm: Im looking at dropping another 3-5K down. The modding never ends!:banghead:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I would suggest swapping the coil pack off the calender that was misfiring to another one and see if the misfire follows that coil pack. Because you could have a bad one which could cause the same issues as a bad spark plug.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Did the car stutter under load when you got the cel on the hwy? If so, it likely is the plug gap...at least it's more likely than a random coil pack failure.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

It didn't shutter at all. Just had the flashing light. I'll post what it is after I take her to the shop.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I love how Fred was policing the 2.5T forum, refusing to give answers unless you drive a 2.5T...haha  

Niko


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> I love how Fred was policing the 2.5T forum, refusing to give answers unless you drive a 2.5T...haha
> 
> Niko


 lol... because i dont want this "old" thread to get "contaminated"


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

anyways, on friday my 5858 started having a very small oil leak on the turbine seals, and it was removed to be sent to PTE for warranty work. 

Bought a 5457 from Kiser so that i can have a back up and still drive the car. 



















the 5457 should be here tomorrow. 

 *Also: small "NEWS": 
the turbo fits through the tunnel. It makes the removal SO much easier and faster. *


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

So I ran into my own problems with my car. 

I'm only peaking at 10 PSI and it levels out at 7 PSI. IIRC the springs in the wastegate take it higher than that. So I was thinking manual boost controller, but would it be possible for the MBC to cause it to run less PSI than the WG springs are set for? I'm thinking about disconnecting the MBC to see what happens and work from there. 

On a side note my fuel economy dropped from around 25-26mpg in the city to 20 mpg. Could just be a coincidence because it has warmed up quite a bit out here. 

I'm going to be pulling parts off this weekend if I have time. Just wanted a few ideas to narrow down my search.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Your MBC can cause you to run lower pressure than what the WG spring is set for. I cant be more help than that. 

That is a crazy change in gas mileage also.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah I was too tired for my own good last night. I should of realized that the purpose of the MBC is to increase/decrease boost pressure outside of the wastegate settings. 

I did mess with the MBC on the way to work this morning, increasing and decreasing the settings did not affect boost pressure at all. So I think I have a leak in the line after it goes through the firewall. I will bypass it today and check if there is any change.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Officially entered the 2.5T Club tonight! 

My first thoughts will just be censored by the forum software. :laugh: 

The pain is definitely worth the gain. Feels like an absolutely different car now!  

Bluewater Kit w/ 5862, 3" downpipe, FMIC, Forge 007, Forge Unos MBC, 550 Injectors & UM Tuned 

Why oh why did i wait so long to do this? lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jordan needs to update on his newest and latest experience... 

For my part.. lol, gears are too short... Lmao. Hit 110 because I was thinking I was at the end of 2nd... It was 4th... Oops...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I narrowed my problem down. I removed the MBC and it's actually worse, I'm only peaking at 7psi and it is stable at 5 psi. Engine revs like normal it just feels underpowered without the normal boost levels. 

I'm not burning oil, and I'm still building boost steady until it hits 7 psi then it slowly drops and settles at 5 psi. The last time I had a problem building boost was because I blew out part of the T3 gasket and exhaust was just bypassing the turbo. That was minor in comparison to the difference in boost I have now, so I am assuming my wastegate is dead. Possibly the diaphragm failed. 

I'll probably pull it off tomorrow and check. If it did fail does anyone know if TIAL will rebuild wastegates or do you normally just replace the unit?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... if you have a leak the car will be LOUD... easy to tell... 

Also, test the wg, and open up if necesary. 

opened. 









during my test: it build and maintains 7psi.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Youre running an open wastegate right? Mine dumps down to the rest of the exhaust so i dont think i would notice a noise difference.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. yes. 

either way, remove and inspect


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Checked the wastegate, no noticeable issues with the diaphragm. I also cannot find any exhaust leaks that would indicate to me that I'm bypassing the turbo. There is a 1 bar spring in the wastegate but I'm only building up 7 PSI at best. 

It does also appear to be gear dependent. I'll max at 5 psi in 1st and 2nd but be able to get 7 psi after 3rd. 

I do not have the usual symptoms of a slipping clutch but is it possible that it is losing it's bite at higher RPMS? 

RPMS still climb normally and there are no spikes that would indicate to me that it slips.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you test the wg with an air compressor...?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I did not test it with an air compressor. I did take it out for a few test runs. During one of them I did hit 15 psi, but I could not repeat it. 

Normally I disable traction control. On my fourth run I left it on and I think I got a direct indication it is the clutch. Car ran fine up to 3800-4000 rpms, then the TC dummy light started flashing. There was no wheel spin. 

So I'm in the market for a new clutch and leaning to the southbend stage 4. 

Any recommendations for other clutches or even a supplier to pick one up from? From what I have found it looks like they want $850-1000 for the setup I'm looking for. All I really need is the clutch. I have a single mass flywheel and pressure plate already.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got back from getting mine looked at as we'll with somewhat of the same issue. My wastegate is set for 9lbs and is only pushing the full 9 in 4th and 5th gear. In first it will hit 7-8 and go down to 6. Sometimes in second and third it will go to about 7 an bounce from 7 to 5. I had the shop look at it for about 4 hours and they came to the conclusion it is the wastegate as well. Today I'm ordering a 38mm precision turbo maintenance kit from ecs. Next time I head to the shop we will see if that's the issue.

Had the BFI motor mount/transmission mount installed with amazing results.
Also just got a skid plate on, put the evolution mk5 plate with some spacers included cause the plate was sitting directly on the pipe below the oil pan. It's nice cause it prevents me from havin to change my pants all the time when I rub.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JDJP98058 said:


> I just got back from getting mine looked at as we'll with somewhat of the same issue. My wastegate is set for 9lbs and is only pushing the full 9 in 4th and 5th gear. In first it will hit 7-8 and go down to 6. Sometimes in second and third it will go to about 7 an bounce from 7 to 5. I had the shop look at it for about 4 hours and they came to the conclusion it is the wastegate as well. Today I'm ordering a 38mm precision turbo maintenance kit from ecs. Next time I head to the shop we will see if that's the issue.


 i was only doing 3 PSI and erratically. My issue was that dirt clogged the incoming signal locatoin on the WG. 

I cannot stress enough: remove, test with a compressor, and open up if necessary.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, I'll check that out. Ill let you know what I find. 

Btw this skid plate is a life saver! Surprised more 2.5T guys don't have them on.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok more troubleshooting. 

Messed with clutch pedal and blew out lines to WG with an air compressor. I know have 8-9 psi in 3rd, 10-11 in 4th, and 12 in 5th. This is regardless of what the boost controller is set as or if I disconnect the WG trigger completely. 

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when you connected the controller to the compressor (air compressor) what happened?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm out of silicon hose. So I used what was already present to blow out the WG and line going to the compressor. 

I could hear the WG open and close when I was applying pressure. It would build up pressure and it wouldn't release until removed the nozzle from the line to the WG. 

I attempted to push air through the MBC but with out extra hose it was difficult and I assume unsuccessful.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

but, was the wg holding the pressure? 
the compressor should have a gauge...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah... it held 125 psi. Only released when I removed the nozzle from the line.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

to you turbo guys im ordering a tial bov and need to know which spring to get.....how many psi of vacumm do our cars pull at idle??!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

talk to JDL auto designs... 
they are building a turbo kit with a BOV, and they sold me a BOV with the right spring too!  

they'll know for sure, and they can sell it to you as well.


----------



## GTIRider98 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys i'm new to the 2.5 turbo ownership. Just bought the BFI bunny from Pete. Read the whole thread and learned a lot. Plan on doing a few more upgrades and I'm sure ill have some beginners questions. If you want to see pics of the setup they ran I can post pics.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vDub624 said:


> to you turbo guys im ordering a tial bov and need to know which spring to get.....how many psi of vacumm do our cars pull at idle??!


 At idle you want around 23hg i believe


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought I would show you guys a few photos of the skid plate and how she sits. Just took these today, never really had any "nice" pictures taken.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

So ill hopefully be joining this group by the end if the year but while reading up on everything I stumbled across the rear mounted setups. They seem to be really big in the LS and Chevy group. Does anyone have any experience with it? Just wondering if it turned out good and if there were any problems with it?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^you won't find any 2.5T with that type of setup. IMO it's not practical and just more complex than it needs to be.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

So I just read this entire thread over a few days, holy carp... lol. After installing new motor mounts, I'm getting the Turbo itch again. 

Stupid questions coming. 

Is C2 still the only company offering a kit? I don't see it mentioned much in this thread since most seem to be running custom bits. 

I've got an Autobot, no interest in swapping to a manual as I've got a cranky clutch knee. I'd be interested in hearing from the owner that had the torque converter upgrade done. 

This is my daily, not really interested in fiddling past the initial install, so maybe doing a turbo upgrade is a bad idea in case something breaks? I wouldn't be installing it myself, though I have several shops in the area and a certain former 2.5T owner/VW Master Tech that I'm sure would like to take my money, within a couple hour drive, lol. 

What type of issues would I have to look out for, for a daily driven, set and forget turbo kit installation? 

I'm pretty much regretting not getting a GTI in the first place (power wise), but feel I've put too much into the Rabbit at this point to trade it in. I like not having a car payment, lol. 

thx!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> So I just read this entire thread over a few days, holy carp... lol. After installing new motor mounts, I'm getting the Turbo itch again.
> 
> Stupid questions coming.
> 
> ...


 blue water has a kit 
C2 has a Kit 
JDL is making a kit 


but in my opinion, going turbo isnt for those who arent mechanically inclined.. simply because it'd be otherwise a huge pita and very impractical. 

All kits and custom set ups are very likely to have some small initial issues that require some fiddling. 
ANY issue, which is an easy occurrance, and then you'd having to go to a shop, etc... 

In short, it can get expensive and messy easy.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

DUSlider said:


> Stupid questions coming.


 I have a handful of parts to cut your cost down if you're really interested. 

Before you commit I think I would explore the limits of NA first. Though it is not the most cost effective... ($$$/HP) the parts on the market are all bolt ons. 

Wait for the IE intake manifold and then get an appropriate tune. 

I'm having enough problems with my manual, I couldn't imagine the pain it would be with an auto.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it's definitely possible to build a reliable dd setup, but the lower the boost, the better your results will be. Even then, there will always be little things that break or need tweaking, but in general with low boost there shouldnt be any major or catastrophic wear. 

I also have some parts that could help you put together a kit. 

I'm the one with the auto. I'll keep you updated with how it goes as I rack on some miles. It worked just fine stock at 12psi for 1k miles, but I have a sense that it would eventually start to give up over time at that power level.


----------



## convrseallstar3 (Aug 4, 2012)

SO I currently own a 2010 2.5l AT and was planning on eventually throwing a turbo in it, but before I knew it I'm up to 80k miles. 

Would it be better to wait it out, have this car as a roadtripper and get eihter a GTI7 or golf7 to tune/play around with or to just bite the bullet and get a turbo in the fall and drive until the wheels fall off? 

I would be planing on getting a manual if I went the mk7 route. I just don't want something that I drop 3-5 grand in and have it break before I know it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i went turbo at 98k... now rolling at 102k miles, and a 2k roadtrip for next week.

GtaCanuck went turbo at 140k miles...

its not the milage, its how you treated the car throughout its life.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't believe this BS....

Symptom - Cannot build boost past 7 PSI w/ traction control off, with traction control on it will build to 9 PSI but TC light flashes and it stablizes at 7 PSI. 

My first thought was that the clutch was going out, since it seemed rpm dependent, and at the point where HP/TQ was starting to peak.

Tests:
Adjust Manual boost controller - no change
Remove manual boost controller - no change
Remove and test Wastegate - OP Checked Good - no change in boost
Clean out Wastegate trigger lines and boost controller lines - Boost up to 8 in 3rd gear 10 in 4th and 12 in 5th
Remove manual boost controller again - no change
Completely remove wastegate trigger - no change
Replace wastegate spring with spring combination rated for 20 PSI - no change
Check all silicon couplers and charge pipes, clean and tighten - no change

Get pissed off during test drive after final test and proceed to do multiple burn outs :banghead::banghead::banghead:

20 PSI in 2nd Gear, 20 PSI in 3rd Gear, let off at 15 PSI in 4th. Repeat process with "Warmed Up" tires, 20 PSI in 3rd, 20 PSI in 4th, let off @ 12 PSI in 5th.

All that damn trouble shooting to be defeated by a set of crap tires.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I loled.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> I can't believe this BS....
> 
> Symptom - Cannot build boost past 7 PSI w/ traction control off, with traction control on it will build to 9 PSI but TC light flashes and it stablizes at 7 PSI.
> 
> ...



Awesome its worked out. 20psi must feel amazing.






.....must be those C2 tires then. *Says Fred*. bahahahaha. jk


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Kiser, are you still running the Conti DW? Lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

The DW's are on my track wheels. I'm using the OEM ContiProContacts on the daily wheels because they were essentially free with the CC wheels I bought.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> .....must be those C2 tires then. *Says Fred*. bahahahaha. jk




:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Awesome its worked out. 20psi must feel amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand by what I said.
The throttle correlation code is a software issue from c2.

Mock all you want, idgaf.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> I stand by what I said.
> The throttle correlation code is a software issue from c2.
> 
> Mock all you want, idgaf.
> ...




Im just joking, calm down. :wave:


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Update. i know trillypop tapped his upper oil pan for return but im not pulling my motor or transmission at first......have most of you guys tapped the pan? just wanna make sure its safe still since its so shallow and i believe the oil level comes above lower pan? pics!!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been thinking and I'm worried that my spooling issues are more that just tires/traction related.

Has anyone found it necessary to upgrade the springs in their Diverter Valve? I have a handful of extra springs and I think that is the only item I have not checked/adjusted during my troubleshooting. 

I'm not burning oil and I've checked the shaftplay recently and didn't notice anything sketchy.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Also I'm still concerned with the transmission being the issue. Are the 0A4's plagued with the gear separation issues that the 02J's are? Is is possible that I broke my LSD?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Found another boost leak, a vacuum leak, and the DV was stuck partially open/closed.

Peaking at 20 and holding 18. Throttle response is much better. Cleaned up my idle a bit and it is spooling the turbo perfectly.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

That's great news! But damn, lots of little things needing to be sorted with your car Hans...didn't C2 have it in hand for a long time? From the readers point of view it seems like they didn't tidy it up 100%...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> That's great news! But damn, lots of little things needing to be sorted with your car Hans...didn't C2 have it in hand for a long time? From the readers point of view it seems like they didn't tidy it up 100%...


I've had the car back since January. It's on the opposite coast now and dealing with 2000ft elevation instead of sea level, as well as desert temps and dry air. 

Although I am not 100% pleased with their work, I cannot put the blame on them. I managed to break 3rd gear, and I pulled the transmission out 5 times in a month. That is a lot of part removal and reinstallation. It is very likely that during one of my tear down sessions I caused the issues I've been dealing with. 

The car was building and holding boost fine when I got it back and for around 2 months until I broke the transmission. Most of my issues have come up since that original tear down.

As much as I would like to blame someone else, I have no formal training and treat working on my car like playing with LEGO's. "That looks like it will fit." Most of the time it works out, but sometimes it bites me in the ass and I curse at the skies.

The car is more of a learning experience for me than a project now. I've done everything besides build a motor from scratch and tuning. (I am using my MK2 to dabble in tuning though)


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a great outlook on things. I was curious which issues, if any, were present upon receiving the car, and you cleared that up. In the world of modding cars, it's impossible to be 100% happy unless you have low expectations or are fooling yourself. There's always a compromise...but that's why it's such a great experience learning and improving and getting the car where you want it to be. :beer:


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

So I'm really starting to get frustrated with this whole boost fluxing issue. I don't know if I'm having the same issues as Kiser though. It seems maybe 1/5th of the time the car will get a CEL too.

During these instances, if i get up on it in 3rd or 4th then i get a flashing CEL. (boost maybe will go to 7-9 and go back down to 5-6) Tomorrow I'm going to get the codes read, but its happened three times in the last week. I don't feel any shudder or hear anything funky. if i cruse at 60mph for maybe 5 min or so and punch it again while the CEL is still flashing it will go away???

I did order a manual boost controller to help in troubleshooting this along with a air/fuel ratio gauge. My big worry right now is I'm going to be chasing my own A** trying to figure out what the problem is just like Kiser. --(Kiser what were the first symptoms you received? Has it always been just boost flux or have you received CEL's as well?)

I remember seeing you guys talk about a C2 Software throttle correlation issue.. is that a legit issue or is that something that just trash talk about C2? (I have to say that my experience with them hasn't been the best)

I think if I am not able to figure this out soon I'm wondering how bad of an idea it would be to continue with my upgrades and see what I get. (SRI, Head spacer, BW ECU) 
Ideas? Comments?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

My issues have been mostly mechanical. So no lucky chasing those down with vcds.

Only time i ever had a flashing CEL it was a bad coil and it was misfiring. Do you have vagcom/vcds?

I have had numerous boost issues over the years, so I can point you in the right direction.

Check the exhaust manifold and where it bolts to the turbo for leaks. I blew out a gasket and was losing boost.

Check wastegate and where it is mounted for leaks. 

Check charge pipes for any loose connections where you could be losing pressure.

Check DV to insure it is functioning properly.

Check plugs and coil packs.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I previously had some CEL issues that ended up being misfires as well. I replaced the spark plugs and it continued. I ordered an entire set of coil packs from ECS after that and the issue seemed resolved. Until now... (its been about 2-3k miles since and I only get the CEL when I punch it) 
Side Note: The car was not driven from late August 2012 to May of this year. I replaced the coil packs in early August. So the issue was resolved for the short 2 weeks or so before I started driving it again.


I recently verified the waste gate for leaks and replaced the hosing. It was a rubber hose before and the thought was that under load it was stretching and leaking. After replacing it with a cloth type of hose (not stretchable) there was no change.

Charge pipes were verified as well. Weird thing is in 4th and 5th its at 9psi (which is what its set for) 100% of the time. That S*** totally throws me off...

The DV was checked but only externally verifying the connections. Do you suggest getting inside and taking a look?

As for the exhaust manifold I physically looked at it and put hands on it but didn't look too much into it since I was able to hold constant boost levels in 4th and 5th gear.

I do not have vagcom/vcds. I did see something online for roughly 100-200 bucks that I could buy to check the codes myself. I actually should probably order that today since getting a CEL is starting to feel like the norm.

Thanks for helping me out dude!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Post in the regional threads that you need someone with VCDS in your area. Usually you can meet up with someone and get codes checked for free or at most a 6 pack.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know that I can get the codes checked locally for free at NAPA and Auto Zone.
I have a list of stuff I have to check now from your post,
Thanks man.
Ill let you guys know what I find if anything!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Which revision coils do you have?


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good question, I remember hearing about a version that was recalled? I cant go look right now but I will be able to check early tomorrow morning. Is it labeled on the coil? I still have the boxes somewhere if not.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

JDJP98058 said:


> Good question, I remember hearing about a version that was recalled? I cant go look right now but I will be able to check early tomorrow morning. Is it labeled on the coil? I still have the boxes somewhere if not.


The latest coil for the 5 cyl is 07K-905-715-F $22.50 List a piece :thumbup:

Funny the 2.0t is now using this coil as well :screwy:


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

So found out what my boost issue was, my diaphragm ripped. I just ordered a new one and should have it in within a week. Cant wait to have my power back! Ended up just doing a simple vacuum test on the wastegate and it wont hold pressure. It just slowly drops. I cant even explain the awesomeness that I felt once I knew that the issue had been found!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just how finicky are these 2.5 aftermarket turbos on DDs?

Go!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

havent had issues on my first ~6k turboed.


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I cant say that I have had no issues... BUT,
If you already have previous knowledge of force induction vehicles than I dont for see someone having too much of a problem. All of my issues have been small and "usually" caused my something I did. (IE: lowering the car too much, bottoming out without a skid plate and almost stranding myself in the middle of no where) If you are not someone who has the experience and/or knowledge of how to take care of your vehicle is can be a pain in the A**. But to me its totally worth it and been a huge learning experience.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I daily drive mine. Have for about 2 years consistently. No real problems. In fact only things i choose to do... I've had a few little break downs like throwing every tooth off 3rd gear and clutch slipping. Otherwise I've been quite impressed with how reliable the little 2.5 Turbo is.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What's the general consensus on the transmission that can handle all that power?

And what's the general consensus on proper sized turbo for insta-spool for a DD?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What's the general consensus on the transmission that can handle all that power?
> 
> And what's the general consensus on proper sized turbo for insta-spool for a DD?


02q and if you want instant power you wouldn't use a turbo.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> 02q and if you want instant power you wouldn't use a turbo.



Let me rephrase: what's the fastest spooling snail that's still large enough for our motors?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

5458 on a .63 ar t3 spools very very fast. Starts spoiling st around 2k.

5858 on a .82 ar t3 spools very linearly, starts around 2.5k.

I like the 5858 much much better.

To briefly explain: the 54 is pretty much always spoiling always boosting. It's kinda like a k03. I don't like that. it's extremely difficult to get decent mjlage on it... I couldn't do over 25, and that was trying.
I got around 23 for the most part.
Power is always there...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> 5458 on a .63 ar t3 spools very very fast. Starts spoiling st around 2k.
> 
> 5858 on a .82 ar t3 spools very linearly, starts around 2.5k.
> 
> ...


So if I don't hit 2K on the highway until 85MPH, I'm still below boost, but a 4th downshift to 2.2k spools a 5854 quickly?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

If you are at 85 mph on 2k at top gear, then you have one hell of a long tranny!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> If you are at 85 mph on 2k at top gear, then you have one hell of a long tranny!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I redline at 6000rpm in 1st at just under 40mph. I redline in 2nd at just under 70mph. I've never redlined 3rd once, because I hit the limiter first.

These gears are hella long.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Just how finicky are these 2.5 aftermarket turbos on DDs?
> 
> Go!


Agree with what has been said. It's a very reliable n/a engine to start with, which is nice. If you use quality parts, you shouldn't have many issues apart from things breaking due to too much power (clutch, gears, axles, tires). I had one incident with mine related to bad parts/bad luck, but otherwise it has been reliable...if I can even say that, since it has only been 2k since turbo.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What's the general consensus on the transmission that can handle all that power?
> 
> And what's the general consensus on proper sized turbo for insta-spool for a DD?


I have a 5457 on mine. I think it's a great size for power all over. It starts to spool at 1700rpm and reaches full boost right around 3000-3200. And it's big enough that it doesn't die off at high rpm. The power is always there, it's great. But like Fred said, gas mileage suffers because you're always in boost.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> Agree with what has been said. It's a very reliable n/a engine to start with, which is nice. If you use quality parts, you shouldn't have many issues apart from things breaking due to too much power (clutch, gears, axles, tires). I had one incident with mine related to bad parts/bad luck, but otherwise it has been reliable...if I can even say that, since it has only been 2k since turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5457 on mine. I think it's a great size for power all over. It starts to spool at 1700rpm and reaches full boost right around 3000-3200. And it's big enough that it doesn't die off at high rpm. The power is always there, it's great. But like Fred said, gas mileage suffers because you're always in boost.


What kind of mileage do you get cruising at 1800-2200RPM? There's no legal driving speed that takes my gearing beyond about 2400 anywhere I've ever driven (and I drive on a 90MPH toll road on some trips).


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What kind of mileage do you get cruising at 1800-2200RPM? There's no legal driving speed that takes my gearing beyond about 2400 anywhere I've ever driven (and I drive on a 90MPH toll road on some trips).


I have no Idea since clearly you have some unicorn Tranny. 
I can say on the freeway around 70 to 80mph the car nets decent mileage. But what exactly are you worried about mileage for? It's a Turbo thrown onto a car to make power. Not necessarily mpg. There are some fun benefits to Turbo,mpg is often a benefit that is a freebie. But honestly i don't care about mpg. I drive and fill it up when it needs it. 
I will say my tank from full to gas light about to come on is in the 350 miles area give or take a few even a hundred sometimes. I get on it a lot and then sometimes i am less aggressive
Hope this helps.but it's not for hypermiling imho
It's for racecar


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> I have no Idea since clearly you have some unicorn Tranny.
> I can say on the freeway around 70 to 80mph the car nets decent mileage. But what exactly are you worried about mileage for? It's a Turbo thrown onto a car to make power. Not necessarily mpg. There are some fun benefits to Turbo,mpg is often a benefit that is a freebie. But honestly i don't care about mpg. I drive and fill it up when it needs it.
> I will say my tank from full to gas light about to come on is in the 350 miles area give or take a few even a hundred sometimes. I get on it a lot and then sometimes i am less aggressive
> Hope this helps.but it's not for hypermiling imho
> It's for racecar


I ask because this car is my DD until we buy the next round of cars --then it will be dedicated racekar eace:

BTW I've checked the gearing, and both my 4th and 5th gears are larger the the older ran it's 5th. My final drive and 5th are both actually larger than the MK4 TDI 5speed. It's reduculious. At 60MPH I get better mileage in 4th. Ugh....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I have no Idea since clearly you have some unicorn Tranny.
> I can say on the freeway around 70 to 80mph the car nets decent mileage. But what exactly are you worried about mileage for? It's a Turbo thrown onto a car to make power. Not necessarily mpg. There are some fun benefits to Turbo,mpg is often a benefit that is a freebie. But honestly i don't care about mpg. I drive and fill it up when it needs it.
> I will say my tank from full to gas light about to come on is in the 350 miles area give or take a few even a hundred sometimes. I get on it a lot and then sometimes i am less aggressive
> Hope this helps.but it's not for hypermiling imho
> It's for racecar


Lol, I drive a bit more than you.... 30k a year.. so at that point, mpgs are important. With the 5858 .82 I can get more power than with the 54 .63 and better mpg. Yes, it's all about racecar, but it's about economically efficient racecar too!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, I drive a bit more than you.... 30k a year.. so at that point, mpgs are important. With the 5858 .82 I can get more power than with the 54 .63 and better mpg. Yes, it's all about racecar, but it's about economically efficient racecar too!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I drive about 30-40k too, so I really do want to get about 30 on I20


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Let me rephrase: what's the fastest spooling snail that's still large enough for our motors?


Ok I've run the 5457 with a 63 AR and it was great. That lasted for ~30k miles. I eventually upgraded to a 5557 and ran both the 63 and an 82 AR on that turbo. The 82 AR felt like it was shipped from factory, the 63 was significantly more agressive.

I chose to stick with the 82 because of traction reasons.

I ran both the 5457 and 5557 with both the 63 and 82 AR on the stock flywheel and clutch. However, I've had several friends run into issues with just the 5457 63 AR on a stock clutch and had to upgrade.

I had over 35k miles on my 2.5T without any issues what-so-ever other than the seals going out on a turbo because of an issue I created. 

Only when I had a built motor dropped in and doubled my wheel horsepower did I run into issues that required some serious work. 

I was also returning 32 mpg with the 5457 on the highway with a 63 AR.

I drove it cross country and never had a single problem. (3k miles in 4 days)


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> Ok I've run the 5457 with a 63 AR and it was great. That lasted for ~30k miles. I eventually upgraded to a 5557 and ran both the 63 and an 82 AR on that turbo. The 82 AR felt like it was shipped from factory, the 63 was significantly more agressive.
> 
> I chose to stick with the 82 because of traction reasons.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks!

What kind of power were you making with a 5457 and a 63AR?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> What kind of power were you making with a 5457 and a 63AR?


245whp/239wtq on a Mustang dyno.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> 245whp/239wtq on a Mustang dyno.


When did boost kick in?

Thanks guys!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I will be pitting my car on a dyno next week or so, will post the results when available

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just bumping this with a meth update!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> just bumping this with a meth update!


Those temps fricking rock!

My one question is: aren't you running a bit rich? Or is the ideal A/F ratio 13:1?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the ratio isnt constant... it changes based on rpm, throttle, rpm, load, etc.

for normal cruising its always around 14 or so


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

What are you using to pull all of this data anyways?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> What are you using to pull all of this data anyways?


Torque, it's an android app. Uses a Bluetooth obd adapter.
It's pretty cool.. I use it daily to monitor things, and vag com to make proper logs on more specific and detailed stuff


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

For anybody looking to replace their clutch after going turbo:

Mine was slipping bad after turbo install, so I decided to upgrade. I bought mine from FST.

The specs:

Stage 2 Clutchnet organic clutch disk (rated at 325 lb-ft)
FST 228 MM steel billet 14 lb flywheel

Install
While I'm a Mechanical Engineer and I did my own turbo install, I don't claim to be a mechanic by any stretch. I do the work to learn. The whole process took me and a buddy three 8 hour days from start to finish, with help from the Bentley manual. Day 1 was disassembly of charge piping, removal of battery, and shifter hardware. Day 2 was clutch/flywheel removal and install of new clutch/flywheel. Day 3 was reassembly of charge piping, battery and shifter. While I was at it I also installed the ECS Tuning dogbone mount insert kit. 

I'm sure a lot of you could do it much quicker, but we were taking our time and taking lots of beer breaks.:beer: Very important!

Review
I've put about 300 miles on the clutch so far and I love it. Now that I can hold the boost (what break-in period???) its hard to stay out of it! 

It has quite a noticeably stiffer and shorter throw on the pedal, but its very easy to learn. There is virtually no slipping--much more of an ON or OFF feel to it, so starting from a stop takes a bit of relearning. There's a very sturdy feel to it, too.

The throttle response also feels a LOT better with the lighter flywheel and it also helped reduce some of the rev-hang that was still left. If you are going to upgrade your clutch, I HIGHLY recommend a lighter flywheel while you're at it. Its virtually no additional work and a huge difference in the driving experience.

There is some noticeable chatter at idle (as expected), which seems to be amplified by the dogbone insert.

For those of you (like me) who mourned losing the sound of your aftermarket cat-back when you went turbo, the dogbone insert brings a lot of it back. Like I said before, it also makes the flywheel chatter more noticeable and transfers more of the transmission noise into the cabin. There's a noticeable increase in vibration in the cabin but definitely bearable. A couple days this week I drove to work with the radio off just to enjoy the sounds of the car again! Big difference for 5 minutes of work and $40. If you're doing the clutch you HAVE to do this while you're at it.

So I guess that covers it. For the power I am planning to make, the stage 2 clutch gives me plenty of margin to make a little more power but still have a reliable setup. It made a world of difference in how the car drives and I have nothing but good things to say about the clutch/flywheel combo. 

Hopefully this helps anybody having the same slipping issues I had.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Literally bolting my turbo on tomorrow and sending it to exhaust shop for 3" straight back


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> Literally bolting my turbo on tomorrow and sending it to exhaust shop for 3" straight back


 pics!!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

vDub624 said:


> Literally bolting my turbo on tomorrow and sending it to exhaust shop for 3" straight back


 Good luck with that. Mine was retardedly loud.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Good luck with that. Mine was retardedly loud.


 I am with you on that Hans. straightpiped is just way too loud


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

well there will be a cat...legally the shop has to put one in lol...And Jesus that manifold was the biggest bitch to get in and bolted on EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

and another quick question...did anyone have the issue of your compressor housing being scarry close to the axle?? i am running a gt35r with c2 manifold?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> well there will be a cat...legally the shop has to put one in lol...And Jesus that manifold was the biggest bitch to get in and bolted on EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> and another quick question...did anyone have the issue of your compressor housing being scarry close to the axle?? i am running a gt35r with c2 manifold?


 Yes, it's normal for the c2 manifold.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

What it being so close?. I mean I can't even get a finger between housing and axle. Maybe I'll raise the car a little it looks scary


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vDub624 said:


> What it being so close?. I mean I can't even get a finger between housing and axle. Maybe I'll raise the car a little it looks scary


 It's that close huh? Mine isn't and I'm pretty low. I'd suggest clocking your Turbo a little maybe that's the issue.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Clocking it doesn't change how far it hangs down. I mean there's no way the turbo is "too big" idk. Very tight down there though. I am pretty low though I had to notch my frame on pass. Side because axle was hitting


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I ditched my coilovers because of that reason.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> I ditched my coilovers because of that reason.


 Are you running a stock suspension then?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vDub624 said:


> Clocking it doesn't change how far it hangs down. I mean there's no way the turbo is "too big" idk. Very tight down there though. I am pretty low though I had to notch my frame on pass. Side because axle was hitting


 Well i know of a bagged Turbo 5 cylinder that still has his Turbo hanging off his manifold. He lays frame, then drives at a lower height than most


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, my car is pretty low and I have a bit of room with the C2 manifold.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im hoping i will not have clearance issues with how low the turbo sits in this is set up


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^ I hope not. Who else has the other EJ manifold? Have they had issues? It does look like the turbo sits (slightly) lower than on the C2 manifold, but who knows, you're probably going to have to just put it on and figure it out from there...I doubt it's going to cause any major issues even with the bags. 

It always goes like that...you score a sweet deal on an awesome part, just to find out it's going to you cost you somewhere else. Like me - I found a NIB EJ intake mani and fuel rail, but now my charge piping has to be slightly changed due to the TB angle.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> Are you running a stock suspension then?


 Eibach Prokit springs and Koni FSD.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> im hoping i will not have clearance issues with how low the turbo sits in this is set up


 Looks to me that you'll be closer to the Trans with that. Near the diff. So you'll be ok i assume


----------



## rcuppernall (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone know what turbos, or specs I need to follow for a turbo to fit on a C2 manifold? 

For example, will this work?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> ^ I hope not. Who else has the other EJ manifold? Have they had issues? It does look like the turbo sits (slightly) lower than on the C2 manifold, but who knows, you're probably going to have to just put it on and figure it out from there...I doubt it's going to cause any major issues even with the bags.
> 
> It always goes like that...you score a sweet deal on an awesome part, just to find out it's going to you cost you somewhere else. Like me - I found a NIB EJ intake mani and fuel rail, but now my charge piping has to be slightly changed due to the TB angle.


king has the other manifold but he rarely posts, i could also raise the locking collars on the struts so i wont be as low. Im sure the designer of the mani had to take clearance into consideration. I still have a few more parts that i need to collect before i can put the mani on and see how it fits in there.

this is the other EJ turbo manifold that king has...and it is paired with the EJ SRI that you picked up recently 





TylerO28 said:


> Looks to me that you'll be closer to the Trans with that. Near the diff. So you'll be ok i assume


thats what i want to hear! 

this is the only pic i could find from the old EJ threads that shows how the turbo is positioned 







rcuppernall said:


> Does anyone know what turbos, or specs I need to follow for a turbo to fit on a C2 manifold?
> 
> For example, will this work?


you need a T3 turbine housing to fit on the C2 manifold... for example the PTE 5457 with a .63 a/r is a turbo option that C2 used to provide for their kits.

what you have pictured looks kinda small to be a t3 turbine housing


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*N80 Valve*

To those of you who still have your vacuum and evap systems intact:

It seems that today I just blew my second N80 evap purge valve since going turbo, as evidenced by a gas cap light. Has anyone else had issues with this valve after their turbo install?

(I know it is the N80 valve because when I leave work I can hear it clicking away at the same time each day when there is a drastic temperature change. And when it fails the light comes on at the same time it should have been clicking.)

I was looking through my Bentley manual and noticed that the 2.0T has a check valve between the manifold and the N80 valve--I am assuming this is to prevent damage to the valve when exposed to boost and/or preventing pressurizing the EVAP system if the N80 valve opens while in boost.

I ordered a new N80 valve from ECSTuning and while I was there I ordered a check valve to put between the valve and the TB so it doesn't see boost. Has anybody else done this?

Thanks!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

rcuppernall said:


> Does anyone know what turbos, or specs I need to follow for a turbo to fit on a C2 manifold?
> 
> For example, will this work?


No


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> To those of you who still have your vacuum and evap systems intact:
> 
> It seems that today I just blew my second N80 evap purge valve since going turbo, as evidenced by a gas cap light. Has anyone else had issues with this valve after their turbo install?
> 
> ...


Funny you bring this up. I too was just checking in my Bentley about that. I'm thinking it's a good solution. I've only gone through one n80 valve myself but wonder about it being pushed instead of pulled.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> To those of you who still have your vacuum and evap systems intact:
> 
> It seems that today I just blew my second N80 evap purge valve since going turbo, as evidenced by a gas cap light. Has anyone else had issues with this valve after their turbo install?
> 
> ...


I deleted mine... It's cheaper and easier than anything else 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Update: 

I took off the broken purge valve and it relieved a bunch of pressure that had built up in the tank. I put in the new purge valve and installed the check valve. Seems to work nicely--I'll see how it goes over the next week or so. Its a lot smaller than I had expected, which is nice. It doesn't clutter things up too bad.










I put the check valve where I had previously teed into the vacuum line for the DV and boost gage. I relocated that line to my IE boost cap. Miraculously my boost gage flutter is completely gone now. My best guess is the flutter was due to the purge valve struggling to stay closed in boost.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Well during the turbo installation kit, we found it odd that the boost was going in the tank so we added a check valve also.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

How many guys are running oil return into bottom of lower pan? I have about 350 miles on a gt35r and the seals are gone already. Wondering if it has bad drain issues, don't wanna ruin another turbo. I did buy it used so I think I got a bad turbo to begin with but just wanna make sure. Everyone I have ever talked to says drain needs to be above oil level and ours is below. I was under the assumption that c2 and other company's have done it since day 1. Need input, getting a new turbo today!!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

disphunktion said:


> Well during the turbo installation kit, we found it odd that the boost was going in the tank so we added a check valve also.


Good call on putting it in that location. Looks like I need one more check valve to completely block off the evap system from boost. Thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> How many guys are running oil return into bottom of lower pan? I have about 350 miles on a gt35r and the seals are gone already. Wondering if it has bad drain issues, don't wanna ruin another turbo. I did buy it used so I think I got a bad turbo to begin with but just wanna make sure. Everyone I have ever talked to says drain needs to be above oil level and ours is below. I was under the assumption that c2 and other company's have done it since day 1. Need input, getting a new turbo today!!


99% of all 2.5T are doing the return on the drain... and few of us have had issues.

i know of 3 or 4 that have had to add a restrictor to maintain things good.... me included.

I suggest doing it so.

For best results, do the oil return higher on the block...


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> 99% of all 2.5T are doing the return on the drain... and few of us have had issues.
> 
> i know of 3 or 4 that have had to add a restrictor to maintain things good.... me included.
> 
> ...



restrictor on journal bearing turbo? what size if so


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*Turbo for Non-Mechanical?*

I agree 100% w/ what Fred said:

"but in my opinion, going turbo isnt for those who arent mechanically inclined.. simply because it'd be otherwise a huge pita and very impractical."​
If nothing else, entering into this brings lots of strange things that don't always go right. The stock car is for anyone to drive & have few worries. On the other extreme, going turbo, etc. is an insane leap for the average person (like me). 

Can you learn a lot in the process??? Ohhh... yeah. But if you don't have the knowledge & skills to tackle some of this stuff yourself, it can be hell. Take it from my experience - buy a used GTI and be content.


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*FWIW: 3 New Videos ...*

ic: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT2zgvlMZPjsUSS_6i8hVgg


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

for those of you who don't know, I have to replace my engine again because my oil level got low and allowed the hydraulic tensioner to loosen up and allow the timing chain to skip. As I said on the 2.5 FB group, the oil level wasn't even that low.

As I started taking everything apart I noticed that the inside of my charge pipes are excessively covered in oil and my SMIC had so much oil in there. This does not seem normal so I'm wondering if my turbo seals are bad?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

pennsydubbin said:


> for those of you who don't know, I have to replace my engine again because my oil level got low and allowed the hydraulic tensioner to loosen up and allow the timing chain to skip. As I said on the 2.5 FB group, the oil level wasn't even that low.
> 
> As I started taking everything apart I noticed that the inside of my charge pipes are excessively covered in oil and my SMIC had so much oil in there. This does not seem normal so I'm wondering if my turbo seals are bad?


I wonder if that new APR emergency oil reservoir would do anything to prevent that issue? It's probably worth investigating.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> for those of you who don't know, I have to replace my engine again because my oil level got low and allowed the hydraulic tensioner to loosen up and allow the timing chain to skip. As I said on the 2.5 FB group, the oil level wasn't even that low.
> 
> As I started taking everything apart I noticed that the inside of my charge pipes are excessively covered in oil and my SMIC had so much oil in there. This does not seem normal so I'm wondering if my turbo seals are bad?


Likely you have a blown snail... Are you running a catch can? I know if everything is blocked and running vta, there should be zero oil in the piping... I know for me it's almost time to buy another snail.... Think mine needs to be bb or billet turbine



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Likely you have a blown snail... Are you running a catch can? I know if everything is blocked and running vta, there should be zero oil in the piping... I know for me it's almost time to buy another snail.... Think mine needs to be bb or billet turbine
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


damn, I don't really feel like buying a new turbo right now. Once I pull the engine out and take the turbo off is there something I can do to check to see if the turbo is good or blown?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> damn, I don't really feel like buying a new turbo right now. Once I pull the engine out and take the turbo off is there something I can do to check to see if the turbo is good or blown?


the easiest way i know of is by the oil... if you are spewing oil into the downpipe or into the intake, the bad seals.

You can send the turbo to HQ, and they can fix it for not much. Mine was done under warranty, but otherwise it would have been 300-500$


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> the easiest way i know of is by the oil... if you are spewing oil into the downpipe or into the intake, the bad seals.
> 
> You can send the turbo to HQ, and they can fix it for not much. Mine was done under warranty, but otherwise it would have been 300-500$


The last snail I rebuilt was like $80 in parts. It's not hard to do, but obviously if you do it wrong you'll have major problems.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just wanted to update the thread with the latest updates... 
And as i have found out, this small changes are what make the largesst differences. More precisely, all small changes makes small differences, but many of them. And so doing many small changes i've made huge improvements

Here are the pics, many of them.
the exhaust is fully wrapped, from the turbo to the tips. i did it in parts, firts the tips, then i did the downpipe and turbo, then the dump, then i did the middle section (yesterday)





































and dump









Also, i painted the throttle pipe to make the engine bay look better, went back to the coolant bottle, and had to send back my BSH engine mount (temporarily) 











--------------------------------------

well, i just drove the car on the ~25 minutes test drive. I drove it on the city, on the highway, on partial boost, full boost and so on. The idea is to test the exhaust sound, and rattle (if any) at most driving conditions.

Short review? worth it. It didnt make one BIG change or improvement, but it made many small things better.

[here starts the long part]

So, initially on the cold start i didnt notice any changes, but as soon as i started moving on the road, as soon as the engine was warm you could tell something was different. It wasnt a single different change, it wasnt just a unrefined chelo in the orchestra... but it was as if the entire strings section had been changed for a symphony of guitars. It was better in many ways.

The first thing i noticed while going at 30 mph was that it had a better throaty sound. Almost as if i were going back to NA. 
Then, as i cruised to the stop sign from 40 mph in 4th gear, i noticed the gurgle of the car slowing down. Awesome!

then as i went to the next light, the last one before the highway, i started to accelerate to 50 mph. The unexpected thing was that the turbo was spooling, when it wasnt before!?
Then the light was red, and again i stopped. The gurgle was back! i hadnt been my imagination playing me tricks.

Then the light turned green, and i was on my way to the ramp that ended on the hwy with a 70 mph speed limit. But this time i was ready and attentive to the spool.
To my surprise, it was spooling sooner! and faster as well... Then the sound hit me in the face! Wow, thats my car??

Think back to the begining: small changes, but many of them.
The spool was maybe as much as 150 RPMs sooner, and about 100 rpms faster. not something earth shattering, but its a good change nonetheless!

The sound: so much more definition! again, almost back to NA. It wasnt any louder, at all... it was just better. You could easily tell it was a +4 cylinder, you could tell it wasnt a 6 cylinder.
The throat came back. Awesomeness tone definition was back!
I had my 5 cylinders again.

Lastly, according to torque, i gained maybe 1 or 2 mpg while cruising. Long term will tell.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Video of said gurgle?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> Video of said gurgle?


Will do... I will also be changing the mid pipe From a 2.5" pipe with a 12" magnaflow resonator to a 3" straight pipe.

I will be keeping the rear awe muffler and see how things go, and that way ill be able yup change it depending on wants.

Vids will come. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Idle/Rev Hang Issues*

Hey Guys,

I've been having this issue since day 1 and finally took a video of it.

Currently, I am C2 Stage 1. Stock Cat and Votex cat-back exhaust. Valve cover and block breather hooked up to catch can--completely isolated from intake/vacuum system.

http://youtu.be/qpRVmLZU9jw

The situation: This happens only when the car is warm and usually when I am slowing down to a stop sign and push the clutch in. The revs will come down and get stuck at about 1500 RPM and oscillate a little up and down. I can also get it to do this when not moving if I give it enough gas to hold it at 1500 RPM for a while and take my foot off the gas. It will do this forever until I blip the gas and it "wakes up". 

I do not have a CEL. 

Other issues that may be related:
-sometimes rough cold starts
-I feel like the SAI pump runs on 80% of start ups--not just cold starts. 
-small exhaust leak at wastegate coupling that I can't get rid of.

Any thoughts on what might be causing it? I've run out of ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I might suggest getting an updated tune my tune has absolutely no rev hang and no sticking idle. But that also very well may be your throttle body sticking. Have you done a throttle body alignment lately with vag-com? I wonder if that would fix the issue.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> I might suggest getting an updated tune my tune has absolutely no rev hang and no sticking idle. But that also very well may be your throttle body sticking. Have you done a throttle body alignment lately with vag-com? I wonder if that would fix the issue.


Thanks for the suggestions. I did the TB alignment a few times after the install and it didn't make a difference. It could very well be the tune.

One thing I noted early on was that in vag-com the header now said "c2.rabbit.s2".

I asked C2 what this meant but got no response. Maybe they gave me the wrong tune?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mjb8482 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I did the TB alignment a few times after the install and it didn't make a difference. It could very well be the tune.
> 
> One thing I noted early on was that in vag-com the header now said "c2.rabbit.s2".
> 
> I asked C2 what this meant but got no response. Maybe they gave me the wrong tune?


I would contact Chris at C2 there was someone on here that had a similar issue with rev hang and lack of customer service. Since Chris has been involved the issue appears to be fixed both tune and customer service. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I just realized I'm overdue to change my fuel filter so I'm going to replace that and I'll report back before I blame the tune.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Do you guys think I could skate through emissions if I kept the stock mani, used an airbox-type intake, ran an engine cover and coated everything in black? I really need a snail at these altitudes, but I might need to pass emissions in a couple years.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid is it the visual or scan part of the inspection you are worried about?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Where do you live? I'm in NY and haven't had any issue with inspection. Our emissions inspection is purely visual. I just take out my catch can and I'm good to go. Takes 5 minutes.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Rabbid is it the visual or scan part of the inspection you are worried about?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Visual. 

The scan part here only requires no CEL and only 2 not ready codes.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Same as here in NY. If you don't go crazy tearing out the PCV or Evap system you'll be fine. Some guys have even done that and had no issues with inspection. Good luck!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> Same as here in NY. If you don't go crazy tearing out the PCV or Evap system you'll be fine. Some guys have even done that and had no issues with inspection. Good luck!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


I'm thinking if I:

--run a beetle engine cover, 

--use a kit like C2's or the upcoming Frankenturbo F25 that reuptakes everything,

--custom aluminum heat shielding over the turbo, 

--anodize the intercooler black, 

--coat the pipes black

--custom high flow cat reusing the stock heat shield,

--GTI Volant Intake or a custom intake box

Am I missing anything critical?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm thinking if I:
> 
> --run a beetle engine cover,
> 
> ...


Cant really find any info on this, 034 is also working on something all the black silicon hose may help with the oemish.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Cant really find any info on this, 034 is also working on something all the black silicon hose may help with the oemish.


Doug is developing a kit for our cars right now. From what he's told me about it he's going for a smaller snail with zero lag and damn near instant spool --that's really all I want. 9PSI of lagless boost by 1500-1750RPM would make me a very happy man. The torque would be stellar


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The torque could destroy the tranny, diff, axles, etc.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> The torque could destroy the tranny, diff, axles, etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I'm defo buying a better trans and an LSD. My OA4 is total crap. 

Do they make Raxles for the O2Q/O2M?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm defo buying a better trans and an LSD. My OA4 is total crap.
> 
> Do they make Raxles for the O2Q/O2M?


they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Doug is developing a kit for our cars right now. From what he's told me about it he's going for a smaller snail with zero lag and damn near instant spool --that's really all I want. 9PSI of lagless boost by 1500-1750RPM would make me a very happy man. The torque would be stellar


It's true. We're working on it. And very seriously now. Two things I think the market will want:



An engine bay layout with the intake/MAF/filter on the driver's side (as with the TTRS)
An emphasis on spool versus big hp at high rpms. Also, most customers won't have the budget for rods and transmission work, so there's not a good reason for huge output from the turbo kit.


I think there's a market for a modestly-scaled turbo kit. One which makes sense for a stock motor. But it will nevertheless out-do any VW currently made. In other words, your Rabbit can dish it to that bolt-ons-galore Golf R.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Curious to see what you come up with. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Am I on the right track?


Can't speak for anyone else, but that's exactly what I want.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It's true. We're working on it. And very seriously now. Two things I think the market will want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this car is not turbocharged from the factory what are you thinking of providing? Would it be a complete kit, turbo charger, manifold, piping, IC, etc. or something like a hot parts kit, so a manifold and turbocharger, or something all together different? just curious.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

killerbunny said:


> Since this car is not turbocharged from the factory what are you thinking of providing? Would it be a complete kit, turbo charger, manifold, piping, IC, etc. or something like a hot parts kit, so a manifold and turbocharger, or something all together different? just curious.


X2 Since most of their other products seem to just be hot parts but the mention of the air filter and maf make me think there is more then just hot parts. Also what turbo is going to be used and who is going to tune it? Just curious what are the HP/TQ goals?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> X2 Since most of their other products seem to just be hot parts but the mention of the air filter and maf make me think there is more then just hot parts. Also what turbo is going to be used and who is going to tune it? Just curious what are the HP/TQ goals?


I'm pretty sure Doug designs his own hybrid turbochargers.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Why won't Eurodyne quit being asshats and just support our motors like they do the. 2.0T? There'sa large enough base to support it now, and I don't think I'm the only one who'd shell out $800 and roll my happy ass to a Dyno if they did...


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Why won't Eurodyne quit being asshats and just support our motors like they do the. 2.0T? There'sa large enough base to support it now, and I don't think I'm the only one who'd shell out $800 and roll my happy ass to a Dyno if they did...


Any particular reason you want to have Eurodyne software over the current offerings?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> Any particular reason you want to have Eurodyne software over the current offerings?


Eurodyne isn't a tune per se --it's tuning software.

I can use WinOLS, but I don't own it or a K- Tag flash tool. The cost of buying those tools is cost prohibitive. ( a few thousand) whereas Eurodyne Meastro is ~$800 for a single ECU license. If Eurodyne were to fully support our cars, we'd all be rocking Dyno tunes.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Eurodyne isn't a tune per se --it's tuning software.
> 
> I can use WinOLS, but I don't own it or a K- Tag flash tool. The cost of buying those tools is cost prohibitive. ( a few thousand) whereas Eurodyne Meastro is ~$800 for a single ECU license. If Eurodyne were to fully support our cars, we'd all be rocking Dyno tunes.


Ok thanks for the information, that makes more sense as I have heard people using eurodyne to make tunes for Golf Rs with all sorts of different configurations.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It's true. We're working on it. And very seriously now. Two things I think the market will want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.5 TFSI hybrid turbo for the 2.5 N/A engine? I think I smell what you're stepping in...and I like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

We've spoken to a few tuning companies about a FrankenTurbo product. And the tough truth is that this market is a financial challenge. I mean, how does someone justify selling a turbo kit that costs about half what the car is worth? So everywhere I turn the message is the same: it's got to be inexpensive.

Well, I think FrankenTurbo has proved it can do that. But it's going to be a big step to sort out the exhaust system, the intercooling, the fueling, the lubrication and other items. All those requirements have to come in at an affordable price tag. And I mean 2.5L NA car owner affordable.

So: you won't be getting billet compressor wheels or v-bands or chrome-plated fittings. Or any of a a lot of other eye-candy. But my intention is to deliver a quality product at a price which will sell. And which will be safe on a stock motor, with stock MAF housing and stock intake manifold & stock exhaust. I'll know more about the shape of things in a very short time now.

Thanks for the interest. And by the way, it'll be called the F25. And it'll give a GTX2863 a serious challenge.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I believe that one of the biggest reasons many people with 2.5 will not go turbo is the cost relative to the car. As long as the kit is intercooled I think you will have a lot of success with a more budget minded kit. I look forward to seeing what you come up with. opcorn:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> I believe that one of the biggest reasons many people with 2.5 will not go turbo is the cost relative to the car. As long as the kit is intercooled I think you will have a lot of success with a more budget minded kit. I look forward to seeing what you come up with. opcorn:


There's a cheapass intercooling option none of the existing kits have used --OEM. If Doug plays his cards right, the F25 will essentially function like the OEM turbo the VW 2.5L motor deserved but never got. I'm chomping at the bit TBH.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> I believe that one of the biggest reasons many people with 2.5 will not go turbo is the cost relative to the car.


Agree 100%. So if I'm going to make coin with a product it's got to make sense for the market. Here's my supposition: 2.5L owners would love to have a car that's a bit better than any bolt-on GTI. Especially if the price of entry is lower.

Here's what draws me to the 2.5. I see an underdog. This motor, and the cars running it, get zero respect. And as the owner of a smallish performance parts company, I can relate. So I like the notion that when someone asks you what you've got under the hood, you can say a 2.5T. And the "T" stands for, well, you guessed it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Agree 100%. So if I'm going to make coin with a product it's got to make sense for the market. Here's my supposition: 2.5L owners would love to have a car that's a bit better than any bolt-on GTI. Especially if the price of entry is lower.
> 
> Here's what draws me to the 2.5. I see an underdog. This motor, and the cars running it, get zero respect. And as the owner of a smallish performance parts company, I can relate. So I like the notion that when someone asks you what you've got under the hood, you can say a 2.5T. And the "T" stands for, well, you guessed it.


Doug, I have a few requests:

1) please create a thread. I, and probably others would love to SEE the development of this kit!
2) please make it look at oem-ish as possible withing budget constraints. Looking OEMish is key to the sleeper idea, and key to passing emissions.
3) please make it kick ass on an otherwise stock car.
4) please offer a 90 or 91 octane tune. That's the best we get out here --some rural areas I frequent only get 89.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll create a thread soon. Right at this minute it'd be a case of vaporware for me to make a splashy announcement. But the key elements are finished. We have our F25 compressor fabricated and we have the turbine rotor selected (it will be based on one used in a K24 turbo). The guts of the turbo will also be K24 spec, a very sturdy journal bearing design that's been in use for years. The rest of it will be very faithful to the FrankenTurbo name. Some parts will be derived from Garrett, while the rest will be inspired by KKK (BorgWarner).

As for the notion of "sleeper" I have to give this some thought. One question is the diverter valve. We could look into a turbo-based one that's integrated onto the compressor housing. But that kind of pigeon-holes customers who might otherwise prefer their own choice, e.g Forge.

I'm with you on the stock car thing. That's the intent. Really, you guys already have options for full-bore huge hp conversions. So the F25 is going to be really small big turbo, basically.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im working on piecing together my own turbo kit. i hope to save enough money to be boosted around this winter.
i scored an awesome deal on these parts. yesterday i received the clutchmasters fx400 kit, i think ill install the clutch kit next time i do a trans. oil change and get the break-in period over with.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10126951973/" title="P1040768 by dhenr012, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/10126951973_fab6d26410_c.jpg" width="698" height="800" alt="P1040768"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10126891656/" title="P1040771 by dhenr012, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/10126891656_42cedee799_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="P1040771"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10126954973/" title="P1040772 by dhenr012, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/10126954973_4b4d687603_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="P1040772"></a>


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's true. We're working on it. And very seriously now. Two things I think the market will want:
> 
> 
> An engine bay layout with the intake/MAF/filter on the driver's side (as with the TTRS)
> ...


On the corrado forum, thread 2.5 Inline 5 swap, you can see the engine bay layout you are talking about!
I drove the car 10.000 km without any problems so far.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts about running a holset hx35?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

killerbunny said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about running a holset hx35?



I'm going to be running this - Owen Developments GT3582HTA


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Who here has done the oil drain for the turbo into the upper oil pan? I think I should relocate mine from the lower pan to the upper pan portion.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Who here has done the oil drain for the turbo into the upper oil pan? I think I should relocate mine from the lower pan to the upper pan portion.


it would drastically improve the oiling of the turbo.

specially because when its on the lower pan, it builds up and its known to damage turbo seals on the right conditions. :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> it would drastically improve the oiling of the turbo.
> 
> specially because when its on the lower pan, it builds up and its known to damage turbo seals on the right conditions. :laugh:


Do you have a pic of the ideal place to tap?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do you have a pic of the ideal place to tap?


this is the ideal place for the oil drain. (pic borrowed from Nikola)


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> it would drastically improve the oiling of the turbo.
> 
> specially because when its on the lower pan, it builds up and its known to damage turbo seals on the right conditions. :laugh:


:laugh: Yes Fred, that is exactly why I want to do this. I have a rebuild kit coming in from gpopshop for my snail and I plan on relocating the drain at the same time.

I looked up what is involved in removing the upper pan/ oil sump and it calls for nearly 6hrs labor.  What would be nice is to know how the others did this, if they removed the upper pan entirely, or just drilled the hole and welded with it still connected to the motor...

Cause if I gotta remove the upper pan to do it, I might as well wait until the winter and just build the whole motor..


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't see how you could drill it on the engine without getting metal shavings in the oil.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the way i was told to do it:

remove tranny, remove oil pan. remove the middle thing.

Drill, weld, and put back together... not easy.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> I can't see how you could drill it on the engine without getting metal shavings in the oil.


For obvious reasons the lower pan would be removed during this job.  Would need to clean up the shavings. But didnt feel like taking my oil pan off to take a look and see how difficult it would be to do.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> For obvious reasons the lower pan would be removed during this job.  Would need to clean up the shavings. But didnt feel like taking my oil pan off to take a look and see how difficult it would be to do.


Yes but even so there is still enough oil residue around that it would pick up lots of shavings. i can't really see there being a safe way of doing that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

It seems to me that the simplest solution would be to leverage the oil drain plug. Run a banjo line to that hole and the appropriately-threaded banjo bolt. If you don't want the banjo disturbed at every oil change, I'm sure it'd be possible to run some kind of tee-fitting there.

Another option would be the one we're exploring: a fitting to the oil filter flange which would allow circulation to and from a turbo. Basically the same hardware you'd see for an oil cooler.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I like the second option better. Bango bolt or t fitting would not last on most low cars...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected]turbo.com said:


> Another option would be the one we're exploring: a fitting to the oil filter flange which would allow circulation to and from a turbo. Basically the same hardware you'd see for an oil cooler.


This is brilliant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The added benefit of picking from the oil cooler parts bin is...an oil cooler. So long as you don't install a thermostatic valve on the sandwich plate (perfectly fine with an external oil cooler, but a no no for a turbo that needs constant circulation), you can daisy-chain the turbo right behind the oil cooler. This ensures efficient cooling to the turbo's bearings.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

the oil filter housing is plastic so i wouldn't use that


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vrsick147 said:


> the oil filter housing is plastic so i wouldn't use that


ECS makes a billet housing for the 2.0T FSI that fits. It's what I'm using


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

the whole housing is plastic if that works for you cool:thumbup:,


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vrsick147 said:


> the whole housing is plastic if that works for you cool:thumbup:,












Is the mount point plastic? This isn't.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vrsick147 said:


> the oil filter housing is plastic so i wouldn't use that


Just curious as too why? Not saying your wrong or I disagree just wondering why you would be against something like that.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I posted something in the classifieds but I figure here might also work. Anyone have any extra turbo bits they want to sell. Looking for anything really, injectors, manifold, piping, wastegate, diverter valve, etc...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I have injectors and a few other randoms kicking around.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Was wondering what the oil pressure would be at idle and max rpm at the point where you get oil for the turbo?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Was wondering what the oil pressure would be at idle and max rpm at the point where you get oil for the turbo?


k, so for me my oil feed is off the head like 80% of the guys out there with a kit.

On cold start, oil pressure is at like 60psi at idle.
driving shortly after cold start will remain at that as well.

Once warmed up and at idle, the oil pressure is somewhere between 15-25psi
When you get on the gas, it will raise right up to 55psi (give or take 5 either direction, but mainly 55-60psi)

Cruising speeds literally at any speed or RPM will be at the 50-60psi mark.

I have never seen it above 65, even at the track.

Hope this helps


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> k, so for me my oil feed is off the head like 80% of the guys out there with a kit.
> 
> On cold start, oil pressure is at like 60psi at idle.
> driving shortly after cold start will remain at that as well.
> ...


Thank you so much! That is perfect for me, I should not have to run restrictor for the oil feed then for my turbo. Where are you actually picking up the oil from the head?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Just curious as too why? Not saying your wrong or I disagree just wondering why you would be against something like that.


Doug got me to thinking about oiling the turbo, and that got me to digging around IE's new badass site --IE has a killer external oil cooler adapter for our cars. Why not just use that?










Seriously, to me this seems like the perfect solution to oiling that SOB. Depending on flow rate, put the external cooler in the loop just before or just after the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Doug got me to thinking about oiling the turbo, and that got me to digging around IE's new badass site --IE has a killer external oil cooler adapter for our cars. Why not just use that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the product description, this thing is meant for use when replacing the stock oil cooler with a external unit. Not that such a setup isn't a good idea, but just be mindful of that.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What plugs and gap is everyone running?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Based on the product description, this thing is meant for use when replacing the stock oil cooler with a external unit. Not that such a setup isn't a good idea, but just be mindful of that.


The stock oil cooler is too damn small anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

http://www.bwperformance.com/vintag...-performance-25l-street-series-oil-cooler-kit

Does anyone have one of these installed? I'm thinking this is the PERFECT solution.

Would it be better to put the turbo in the loop before or after the oil cooler? I'm sure that flow rate is slightly lower post-cooler, but the hottest point in the system would be immeadeatly before the cooler.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> What plugs and gap is everyone running?


NGK BKR7E gapped to 0.020-0.022



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The stock oil cooler is too damn small anyways :thumbup:


The stock oil cooler has worked fine for me, but I have never tracked the car.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

what changes are recommended for the pcv system, my plan is to add two check valves, will this be enough?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> what changes are recommended for the pcv system, my plan is to add two check valves, will this be enough?


For the PCV system, make sure you disconnect the breather from the valve cover to the intake manifold so you don't end up boosting the valve cover and pushing oil through the gasket. Lesson learned! Here's a link. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5758384-PCV!!!-2-5-Stage-2-turbo&p=82412771#post82412771

Two check valves will be enough to isolate the EVAP system from boost. This has worked well for me, though not many of us have done this. Pics:



















Good luck!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks mjb8482, where did you get those check valves? they look nice.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Check valves came from Boomba Racing, though at the time I got the last 2 they had (which is why they don't match). The red one is 8mm and the black one is 6mm. They are the only billet check valves I could find anywhere.

Here's a cheap plastic one I was using before I got the aluminum ones.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> Check valves came from Boomba Racing, though at the time I got the last 2 they had (which is why they don't match). The red one is 8mm and the black one is 6mm. They are the only billet check valves I could find anywhere.
> 
> Here's a cheap plastic one I was using before I got the aluminum ones.


Thanks again, also noticed you are in buffalo, I am in Rochester for school, didn't know there were any boosted 2.5 around. I will be joining the club soon.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> Thanks again, also noticed you are in buffalo, I am in Rochester for school, didn't know there were any boosted 2.5 around. I will be joining the club soon.


Nice! I don't know of any around me either. I'm in ROC all the time--have family there. Car's coming off the road for the season, but come spring maybe I'll see you around.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> Check valves came from Boomba Racing, though at the time I got the last 2 they had (which is why they don't match). The red one is 8mm and the black one is 6mm. They are the only billet check valves I could find anywhere.
> 
> Here's a cheap plastic one I was using before I got the aluminum ones.


Would there be any problems with installing check valves before I install the snail?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Would there be any problems with installing check valves before I install the snail?


Nope--they would just always be open. They only close when there is no vacuum, so you wouldn't notice anything.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> http://www.bwperformance.com/vintag...-performance-25l-street-series-oil-cooler-kit
> 
> Does anyone have one of these installed? I'm thinking this is the PERFECT solution.
> 
> Would it be better to put the turbo in the loop before or after the oil cooler? I'm sure that flow rate is slightly lower post-cooler, but the hottest point in the system would be immeadeatly before the cooler.


Talk to INA Engineering instead. I'm running their kit which is very similar to the one pictured but it has a thermostat.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> Talk to INA Engineering instead. I'm running their kit which is very similar to the one pictured but it has a thermostat.


Thermostats are usually a good idea :thumb up: --thanks.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> Nope--they would just always be open. They only close when there is no vacuum, so you wouldn't notice anything.


I can confirm this, put the check valves on today, still NA.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> I can confirm this, put the check valves on today, still NA.



Good to hear. I'm going to buy some high quality check valves soon :beer:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know where to get a MAF flange/bung? I thought 42DD had them, but I cannot find them...


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*SAI Question (2.5T)*

Good Morning.

Searched and didn't find anything similar.

I don't have a CEL and no stored codes, but the SAI pump runs at odd times. Often during cold starts (ambient anywhere between 30 and 70F) it won't run at all, but a lot of times recently it will run during hot starts. There were 90 degree days this summer when it would run while the motor was still hot. It used to run predictably only on cold starts, but now it seems random.

I'm thinking either a temp sensor or O2 sensor is fouled. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*SAI Question (2.5T)*

Good Morning.

Searched and didn't find anything similar.

I don't have a CEL and no stored codes, but the SAI pump runs at odd times. Often during cold starts (ambient anywhere between 30 and 70F) it won't run at all, but a lot of times recently it will run during hot starts. There were 90 degree days this summer when it would run while the motor was still hot. It used to run predictably only on cold starts, but now it seems random.

I'm thinking either a temp sensor or O2 sensor is fouled. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, so I just placed my order for the JDL kit, and I've got 4 more months of this deployment to order my supporting mods and figure out software. 

Who would you all recommend for software on an 09? I was dead set on going with UM, because I've heard nothing but great stuff about their tuning, but I've just recently heard some less than favorable things regarding their customer service. Seems like the only other option would be C2, which isn't bad by any means. 

What say you, 2.5T forum?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> Alright, so I just placed my order for the JDL kit, and I've got 4 more months of this deployment to order my supporting mods and figure out software.
> 
> Who would you all recommend for software on an 09? I was dead set on going with UM, because I've heard nothing but great stuff about their tuning, but I've just recently heard some less than favorable things regarding their customer service. Seems like the only other option would be C2, which isn't bad by any means.
> 
> What say you, 2.5T forum?


Either is great, but UM offers FlexFuel through Bluewater. E85 is the god fuel but it's hard to find so FlexFuel is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Either is great, but UM offers FlexFuel through Bluewater. E85 is the god fuel but it's hard to find so FlexFuel is my weapon of choice.


While I agree that's a serious advantage to have, we don't get E85 or flex fuel in Alaska. Highest octane is 90, unless you want to mix race gas to make a 93 blend of some sort. 

But UM will tune the JDL kit for an 09 car, right? I had heard through the grapevine that they don't like tuning kits that aren't the BWP kit, which seems silly to me.

Other mods I've decided on for now will be IE SRI, BFI mounts, clutch kit (brand undecided), and 3" exhaust.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> While I agree that's a serious advantage to have, we don't get E85 or flex fuel in Alaska. Highest octane is 90, unless you want to mix race gas to make a 93 blend of some sort.
> 
> But UM will tune the JDL kit for an 09 car, right? I had heard through the grapevine that they don't like tuning kits that aren't the BWP kit, which seems silly to me.
> 
> Other mods I've decided on for now will be IE SRI, BFI mounts, clutch kit (brand undecided), and 3" exhaust.


As far as I know their turbo tunes will work with any kit. Scott has a JDL kit and is running their software. They will be doing the tune for my car, and the hardware will be a mostly custom setup. I don't think there will be any issues for you. Give UM a call or email them and ask.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> As far as I know their turbo tunes will work with any kit. Scott has a JDL kit and is running their software. They will be doing the tune for my car, and the hardware will be a mostly custom setup. I don't think there will be any issues for you. Give UM a call or email them and ask.


Yeah I was talking with Scott a bit earlier today and he said he's been having some issues with his tune, so I wanted to get some other people's opinions. I guess my best bet would be to just email them lol.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> Yeah I was talking with Scott a bit earlier today and he said he's been having some issues with his tune, so I wanted to get some other people's opinions. I guess my best bet would be to just email them lol.


Ya he said he was having some misfires at high rpms. I should have my car setup before the end of this year, so I can tell you how the tune works out for me.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> Ya he said he was having some misfires at high rpms. I should have my car setup before the end of this year, so I can tell you how the tune works out for me.


You're running an 09+ motor as well, right? That'd be sweet to see how it pans out for some other people. I won't be doing the install until April at the earliest, so I've got a lot of time to see how UM tunes other MAFless 2.5's.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> You're running an 09+ motor as well, right? That'd be sweet to see how it pans out for some other people. I won't be doing the install until April at the earliest, so I've got a lot of time to see how UM tunes other MAFless 2.5's.


I forgot you were mafless, I have an 08 rabbit, it has a MAF. I guess I won't be that much help then.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> I forgot you were mafless, I have an 08 rabbit, it has a MAF. I guess I won't be that much help then.


All good lol. Good luck with your build though!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

It's hard to get a tune 100% perfect. The UM 550cc is pretty damn close though, I had very few issues with it. The 1200cc tune is pretty good also, need some tweaking but it runs damn well. Misfires at high rpm is likely an ignition issue and not a tune issue. I definitely trust UM to stand by their product though...Jeff has spent a couple of very late evenings sending me tweaks and such to resolve little issues.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

TrillyPop said:


> It's hard to get a tune 100% perfect. The UM 550cc is pretty damn close though, I had very few issues with it. The 1200cc tune is pretty good also, need some tweaking but it runs damn well. Misfires at high rpm is likely an ignition issue and not a tune issue. I definitely trust UM to stand by their product though...Jeff has spent a couple of very late evenings sending me tweaks and such to resolve little issues.


That's good to hear. Hopefully I won't run into any issues with my stock injectors. I may just go right to 550cc though. As I get closer to getting back home I'll email Jeff and get some words of wisdom regarding plugs/coils so I can reduce the chances of rough idle and misfires. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You will never run a pound of boost with your oem injectors they are already pushing high duty cycle with no boost. Get the 550s or don't bother doing it
And bkr7eix-11 are the plugs to run iridium and better gap no misfire issues At ALL


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> You will never run a pound of boost with your oem injectors they are already pushing high duty cycle with no boost. Get the 550s or don't bother doing it
> And bkr7eix-11 are the plugs to run iridium and better gap no misfire issues At ALL


I've heard of people running maybe 8psi or so on stock injectors, but you're right. For the relatively cheap price, 550cc injectors are worth it. I'll definitely be snagging some. Any particular brand? I'm guessing Bosch is the way to go. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> I've heard of people running maybe 8psi or so on stock injectors, but you're right. For the relatively cheap price, 550cc injectors are worth it. I'll definitely be snagging some. Any particular brand? I'm guessing Bosch is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


UM recommends bosch 550cc injectors, I have the EV14 style, and needed adapters to convert them to our injector connector type.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Bosch EV14-series 550cc injectors are the single best value in performance modifications available for VW/Audi. They can be found for $30-35 and have unbeatable spray pattern accuracy. But you have to pair them with ECU mapping that's tailored to their flow rate. You can't just drop them into your car.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Streetliight said:


> Hopefully I won't run into any issues with my stock injectors.


on the 2.5L: NEVER use stock inj. with a turbo. 

Why: I am hitting 90-95% inj. on SRI non-turbo cars in cooler weather. There is no room for boost.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Jefnes3 said:


> on the 2.5L: NEVER use stock inj. with a turbo.
> 
> Why: I am hitting 90-95% inj. on SRI non-turbo cars in cooler weather. There is no room for boost.
> 
> ...


I see your point, and appreciate the feedback. Sounds like 550cc inj. and a SRI are two must-have items for a turbo build :thumbup:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bosch EV14-series 550cc injectors are the single best value in performance modifications available for VW/Audi. They can be found for $30-35 and have unbeatable spray pattern accuracy. But you have to pair them with ECU mapping that's tailored to their flow rate. You can't just drop them into your car.


Where do you find the injectors for that price? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Where do you find the injectors for that price?


On our site. Hehe.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> On our site. Hehe.


how much do you sell you 550 for?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What are peoples recommendations for clutches? I have been thinking a 6 puck clutch master fx400. Also saw on bluewater's website southbend clutch options.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love my fx400 setup. Totally drivable. And holds hard! I went with the 4puck


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Paging those of you with the 2nd gen C2 kits:

Ever since my kit install the wastegate flex pipe has leaked like crazy, filling my cabin with exhaust when I turn on the vent, not to mention it sounds obnoxious.

No matter what I do I can't get a seal between the two sections of pipe. Is there some secret to this? I'd like to see if I can get it to work before I take it apart and weld on a bellows.

Thanks in advance!

Pic of subject the DP and flex pipe setup from the C2 website, below:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

mjb8482 said:


> Ever since my kit install the wastegate flex pipe has leaked like crazy, filling my cabin with exhaust when I turn on the vent, not to mention it sounds obnoxious.No matter what I do I can't get a seal between the two sections of pipe. Is there some secret to this? I'd like to see if I can get it to work before I take it apart and weld on a bellows.


We use this same setup on all our kits including vr6, r32, 2.5l, etc and haven't had any issues like that. Can you send me some more information about it to my email? [email protected]. We can try and get this resolved for you and post up here the result. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We use this same setup on all our kits including vr6, r32, 2.5l, etc and haven't had any issues like that. Can you send me some more information about it to my email? [email protected]. We can try and get this resolved for you and post up here the result. Thanks! :thumbup:


Thanks, Jason! Email sent. :beer:


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some input/suggestions from the guys running a turbo.. My goal is 300whp.. I'm awaiting the arrival of my IE SRI and doing some research for when I go boost.. So I'll be at 200whp pre turbo and the route I'm looking at is instead of running an intercooler I run a water/meth kit with 4-5 psi and 4"inlet 3"outlet y-pipe for exit airflow.. Am I close to my goal here or are my plans nonsense? There is a shop locally with the owner running water/meth who is going to help me set it up just entertaining all options of running boost. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

For that power level, meth instead of a intercooler would be just fine. Just make sure to have a failsafe for if you run out of fluid (BRIGHT warning light, WG shutoff solenoid)


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some input/suggestions from the guys running a turbo.. My goal is 300whp.. I'm awaiting the arrival of my IE SRI and doing some research for when I go boost.. So I'll be at 200whp pre turbo and the route I'm looking at is instead of running an intercooler I run a water/meth kit with 4-5 psi and 4"inlet 3"outlet y-pipe for exit airflow.. Am I close to my goal here or are my plans nonsense? There is a shop locally with the owner running water/meth who is going to help me set it up just entertaining all options of running boost. Thanks in advance


Have you considered running E85 with water/meth? Up in BC, you won't *need* an intercooler that way, but I'd still rather have one...


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> For that power level, meth instead of a intercooler would be just fine. Just make sure to have a failsafe for if you run out of fluid (BRIGHT warning light, WG shutoff solenoid)


There will be a failsafe in place, exactly what you mentioned there



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Have you considered running E85 with water/meth? Up in BC, you won't *need* an intercooler that way, but I'd still rather have one...


Unfortunately there are no pumps in BC with E85, at least to my knowledge.. I currently/will continue to run 94 oct


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Have you considered running E85 with water/meth? Up in BC, you won't *need* an intercooler that way, but I'd still rather have one...


On yellowbullet, there's a bunch of v8 guys running e85 with no intercooler and only w/m on street cars with no issues. Nobody on that forum is EVER specific about anything, so no idea what size nozzles they're running.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> On yellowbullet, there's a bunch of v8 guys running e85 with no intercooler and only w/m on street cars with no issues. Nobody on that forum is EVER specific about anything, so no idea what size nozzles they're running.


There's a particularly awesome E85 station about 10 miles from my house where the local tuner crowd fills up. There are plenty of guys running E85 with w/m and no IC on Focci and Civics --but they have to turn the boost down when ambients start breaking 110F in the summers. In cooler climates, the threat of our summers probably isn't a risk for low boost.

TBH, I cannot in good faith recommend a non intercooled turbo when an S3 intercooler costs all of jack crap. With poly turbo hoses and decent clamps, a setup like that can't cost more than a couple grand to DIY --and you've got a pretty decent intercooler.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

one of the YB guys:
"don't be afraid when intake temps go over 200. e85 will take care of you" 

LOL


And 2k for an intercooler? Good god. A Cxracing core for $150, and a $300 universal intercooler kit is PLENTY enough for 300 with no w/m. Who spends thousands on a street air/air core?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 2k for an intercooler? Good god. A Cxracing core for $150, and a $300 universal intercooler kit is PLENTY enough for 300 with no w/m. Who spends thousands on a street air/air core?


I was talking about a full custom turbo kit. $2k includes a budget snail, lines, intercooler, manifold et cetera. I'd never spend $2K on an intercooler LOL --I'm amazed anyone buys the obscenely expensive APR intercooler.

BTW I'm going to rip whoever at Apple decided to put autocorrect on my damn Mac a new *******. It's correcting jargon to Apple-speak, and I work in law --we use a lot of jargon and Latin...


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> one of the YB guys:
> "don't be afraid when intake temps go over 200. e85 will take care of you"
> 
> LOL
> ...


I will look into Cxracing if its that cheap ill get one going.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I was talking about a full custom turbo kit. $2k includes a budget snail, lines, intercooler, manifold et cetera. I'd never spend $2K on an intercooler LOL --I'm amazed anyone buys the obscenely expensive APR intercooler.
> 
> BTW I'm going to rip whoever at Apple decided to put autocorrect on my damn Mac a new *******. It's correcting jargon to Apple-speak, and I work in law --we use a lot of jargon and Latin...


I am going the custom route, but I have given myself a budget of $4k-$4.5k.. mostly because of the cost to ship things to canada :banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> I am going the custom route, but I have given myself a budget of $4k-$4.5k.. mostly because of the cost to ship things to canada :banghead:


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Engine/Intake/Intercooler/ES2191795/

$250 for a Golf R intercooler

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Engine/Intake/Intercooler/ES2079244/

$350 for an S3 intercooler

It's pretty cheap and 100% worthwhile to get an intercooler.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'm trying to make my turbo build look OEMish for a number of reasons (mainly for emissions and b/c an OEMish looking car draws less attention the morning before a race so I can focus on preparing as opposed to dealing with excess questions from spectators and judges).

I'm running an OE style intercooler, a matter New Beetle engine cover, matte black piping, re-uptaking everything, and I'm going to run an air box. Do y'all think there will be adequate clearance to run a GTI Volant box without interfering w/ the TB pipe?


















Ignore the intake pipe location. That'll be custom made to fit. I'm curious if I can find a way to route the TB pipe under the airbox without clearance issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

We're closing in on having what we need to create an R&D progress thread for our F25 turbo.











Hope to have more news in a week or so.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We're closing in on having what we need to create an R&D progress thread for our F25 turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thebuilder17 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some input/suggestions from the guys running a turbo.. My goal is 300whp.. I'm awaiting the arrival of my IE SRI and doing some research for when I go boost.. So I'll be at 200whp pre turbo and the route I'm looking at is instead of running an intercooler I run a water/meth kit with 4-5 psi and 4"inlet 3"outlet y-pipe for exit airflow.. Am I close to my goal here or are my plans nonsense? There is a shop locally with the owner running water/meth who is going to help me set it up just entertaining all options of running boost. Thanks in advance


yes, you could do that, meth and no intercooler.

But in such case i'd do a GOOD meth set up.
That means, port injected meth, and maybe a 6th injector somewhere else in the system. Doing this (no intercooler) will have a better transient response (less lag), but you have to be EXTRA careful.
I'd suggest a trunk mounted tank with a BIG capacity (5 gallons?) and set the startng point of the meth injection at 1 or 2 psi. Why such a large tank? because you will be using meth CONSTANTLY (depending on the turbo set up, but it will be often enough)

oh, and get at least a progressive spray meth system, or better still, get aquamist (or aquamyst?). Its by far the best set up on the market (~$900 vs ~400-600 for a normal one)

for 300 whp you shouldnt need a 4" intake/3" outlet. And those dimensions will make the intake/piping to be annoying.
go with the "traditional" 3" intake/2-2.5" outlet, specially if all you want is 300 whp. (which is plenty fun for DD, mind me  )


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> yes, you could do that, meth and no intercooler.
> 
> But in such case i'd do a GOOD meth set up.
> That means, port injected meth, and maybe a 6th injector somewhere else in the system. Doing this (no intercooler) will have a better transient response (less lag), but you have to be EXTRA careful.
> ...


Ahh I was wondering how come I hadnt seen you posting in a while, really glad you joined in.

After a bit of advice/links from rabbid rally rabbit I have decided to run an intercooler.

The water/meth will still be run, 4gallon tank.. and it will be a progressive spray system (if its the one im thinking of it is self learning and adjusting, if its what you mean) and I personally thought the 4in 3out was too big as well but the shop who is helping me/fabbing up the parts seems to think it be very necessary but of course im still looking around to try and stay with as forementioned the "traditional"


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> yes, you could do that, meth and no intercooler.
> 
> But in such case i'd do a GOOD meth set up.
> That means, port injected meth, and maybe a 6th injector somewhere else in the system. Doing this (no intercooler) will have a better transient response (less lag), but you have to be EXTRA careful.
> ...


An option for direct port meth injection:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6781735-***USRT-Presents-Direct-Port-W-M-Kits***&highlight=usrt


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thebuilder17 said:


> Ahh I was wondering how come I hadnt seen you posting in a while, really glad you joined in.
> 
> After a bit of advice/links from rabbid rally rabbit I have decided to run an intercooler.
> 
> The water/meth will still be run, 4gallon tank.. and it will be a progressive spray system (if its the one im thinking of it is self learning and adjusting, if its what you mean) and I personally thought the 4in 3out was too big as well but the shop who is helping me/fabbing up the parts seems to think it be very necessary but of course im still looking around to try and stay with as forementioned the "traditional"


Lol, I've been busy... And I'm done with the car, so I hadn't been here much.

I'm back... Kinda. Not planning on nodding any further, but I like to participate in what people do... And see what's going on.

Um, I haven't done the math, but 3" should be plenty for the intake... 

If you can, make a custom intake mani. Put the throttle body in the middle, on top of runner 3. Center fed! 

It would make the piping a lot easier... A lot straighter, which means better mean velocity, less stagnation points, less turbulence, less lag and so on.

I gave a lot of thought about this. It was in my plans.. lol.
I've seen it done on subarus and they all love it.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We're closing in on having what we need to create an R&D progress thread for our F25 turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a week


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The test car -- a Mk1 Audi TT -- was delivered to ForceFed Engineering just today, actually. First, we have a built-motor Mk5 FSI car that's getting an F23T dyno tuned over the weekend, but we'll get started on the 2.5L project during the holiday week.

Thx


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The test car -- a Mk1 Audi TT -- was delivered to ForceFed Engineering just today, actually. First, we have a built-motor Mk5 FSI car that's getting an F23T dyno tuned over the weekend, but we'll get started on the 2.5L project during the holiday week.
> 
> Thx


 Wait a minute!!!! The development car is a 2.5T swapped into a MK1 Audi TT???

Doug, that's one Hell of a build :thumbup:


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before, but how is everyone running their PCV. I know running to the turbo inlet is one option, but does that relieve the valve cover from pressure completely? and are check valves necessary for the EVAP? Last thing, is anyone running a catch can not VTA. Thanks guys, just wanna get some facts/personal opinion.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no check valve needed if ran on the intake (pre boost piping)


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking for some pictures of how people have their intercoolers mounted and the piping as well. If anyone has anything it'd be awesome. Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I'm looking for some pictures of how people have their intercoolers mounted and the piping as well. If anyone has anything it'd be awesome. Thanks in advance :beer:


Theres a great BFI video of them installing a C2 kit. They grind down the front bumper a bit before mounting a FMIC.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mk6matt said:


> I'm looking for some pictures of how people have their intercoolers mounted and the piping as well. If anyone has anything it'd be awesome. Thanks in advance :beer:


I'll upload some pics later tonight. But what kit do you have? That could make a difference...
Also, what do you plan on doing?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

mk6matt said:


> I'm looking for some pictures of how people have their intercoolers mounted and the piping as well. If anyone has anything it'd be awesome. Thanks in advance :beer:


Here's my setup as of this weekend. Just waiting on a coupling to finish it. It was originally C2 stage 1. I was able to re-use a few of the bends.





































And a shot of the bay for kicks.










Good luck! :beer::beer:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I will check out that video by BFI. thygreyt we talked on Facebook a few months back and you pointed me to some pictures you had on there. I think I will be piecing a kit together using C2's manifold. 
mjb8482 those are awesome thank you! I like the IC mounting method. Are most of those pipes common bends (45, 90, 60, etc..)? Do you have a picture of the down pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Theres a great BFI video of them installing a C2 kit. They grind down the front bumper a bit before mounting a FMIC.


Yeah, we had to cut out the bottom of the rebar and slot the intercooler partially up and behind to make it fit properly. 
Pretty standard for FMIC installation. :thumbup:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, we had to cut out the bottom of the rebar and slot the intercooler partially up and behind to make it fit properly.
> Pretty standard for FMIC installation. :thumbup:


Here's a picture of what I had to cut out. The areas enclosed in the silver sharpie were cut away. 

Pete--I absolutely love that video of the kit install. Great camera work and a beautiful car! :beer:










To answer Matt's question about the downpipe: I don't have any pictures of mine but here is a picture from C2's website:










Edit: To answer Matt's other question--I bought 2 U-J bends from Summit Racing and cut them down. Keep in mind that was to fabricate the piping from the oil pan to the intake pipe. The rest was re-used from the original C2 stage 1 kit installed in the car, so it would definitely take more than that to start from scratch.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in my computer i have more, like 10 more or so... i just have to sit down and sort over all of the downloads...


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

These are all awesome guys. Thanks so much! :beer:


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

Some mechanic told me that getting a turbo on a 2.5l is not worth it and i might as well do an engine swap to a 2.0t, is he wrong? If so please elaborate on the benefits of a 2.5T


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

EZkickBack said:


> Some mechanic told me that getting a turbo on a 2.5l is not worth it and i might as well do an engine swap to a 2.0t, is he wrong? If so please elaborate on the benefits of a 2.5T


_Swap to a 2.0T?_ I would find a new mechanic! :laugh:

Kidding aside, if you want more power from your 2.5l you should turbo it. 
Otherwise, if you want a 2.0T, sell your Rabbit/Golf and buy a GTI.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

EZkickBack said:


> Some mechanic told me that getting a turbo on a 2.5l is not worth it and i might as well do an engine swap to a 2.0t, is he wrong? If so please elaborate on the benefits of a 2.5T


You mechanic has never seen or built nor ridden in a 2.5t so I'd first suggest he find one maybe you could put his foot in his mouth for him by showing him how dumb he Is 
2nd swapping a 2.0t would be ridiculously inefficient and expensive. And would take WAY more work than bolting a manifold up


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

EZkickBack said:


> Some mechanic told me that getting a turbo on a 2.5l is not worth it and i might as well do an engine swap to a 2.0t, is he wrong? If so please elaborate on the benefits of a 2.5T







There is no replacement for displacement. A 2.5T makes more power. Period. End of story.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone use or would it be worth it to use an intercooler from a 2.0? Would it fit in a rabbit rad support? Just curious if it would flow or price wise be the same better or worse than an aftermarket setup. A Lot of companies seem to be offering golf R setup or some type of core that fits like OEM one does.

Thoughts?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

It actually requires a quite a bit of modification to try and fit a 2.0 intercooler. I was originally going to do that but decided for how much effort I was going to go through, I should just run a larger front mount that would work better for my goals. If you want to try a 2.0 intercooler I have one that I would sell to you cheap.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Check end tank locations

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmm oh well just a thought since I have seen them go cheap.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

What's up guys I've done every N.A power mod you could do to this car The only thing left would be going turbo but I was just wondering is it worth doing since my car has 111xxx on it now. And was also wondering how some of your engines are holding up after going turbo.


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> What's up guys I've done every N.A power mod you could do to this car The only thing left would be going turbo but I was just wondering is it worth doing since my car has 111xxx on it now. And was also wondering how some of your engines are holding up after going turbo.


I'm curious too, how are they holding up? 
Approximately how much power are you guys putting out?
And if I have a stock engine, how much approximately would it cost to do the upgrade? 


I am just looking for ballparks so I can have some idea.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i went turbo at 98k last march. now i have 121k miles... and absolutely no issues.

jordan, AKA GTACanuk, went turbo at 140k miles. again, no issues.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> i went turbo at 98k last march. now i have 121k miles... and absolutely no issues.
> 
> jordan, AKA GTACanuk, went turbo at 140k miles. again, no issues.


How much psi are you running and what kits do you guys usually go with? Like I said I have all the n.a. mods I'm looking to hit at least 300hp or close to it.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

There is also a guy here in NC that turbo'd at ~100K and just turned over 300K.

I also boosted my motor at ~100K and now have ~120K at 11psi. Its not a turbo though.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

hazard520 said:


> How much psi are you running and what kits do you guys usually go with? Like I said I have all the n.a. mods I'm looking to hit at least 300hp or close to it.


I am now running 14psi and have been boosted since 170,000kms and now at 230,000kms. (about 37,000mi boosted)

If you want 300hp, you need at least 14psi with SRI & promaf with a proper tune.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

hazard520 said:


> How much psi are you running and what kits do you guys usually go with? Like I said I have all the n.a. mods I'm looking to hit at least 300hp or close to it.


Out of the current kits I like the JDL kit the most. I have their manifold sitting at home but not currently installed, so I know their work is nice. I am currently running a c2 manifold and all other aspects of my setup are custom/homemade. I know Scott is selling his jdl kit, that would be a nice way to save some cash: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6986548-Jdl-2-5-turbo-kit-for-sell&highlight=jdl


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm running the JDL kit myself, and I have to agree, the quality is fantastic. I've been turbo'd for about 700 miles so far, and haven't had any issues whatsoever. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> I'm running the JDL kit myself, and I have to agree, the quality is fantastic. I've been turbo'd for about 700 miles so far, and haven't had any issues whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Mind telling us what psi your running and approximately how much power ya get out of it?


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Crzyrio said:


> Mind telling us what psi your running and approximately how much power ya get out of it?


13.5 (wastegate pressure), and idk how much power, I won't be dynoeing it for a few weeks at least. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

So for anyone who has run both an sri and stock manifold, how is the difference? I am sure most people who made the change also turned up the boost at the same time, but either way I am still curious. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> There is no replacement for displacement. A 2.5T makes more power. Period. End of story.


Nearly 2 minutes of video and not one glimpse of the result? Walk the camera over to the computer monitor, willya?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> So for anyone who has run both an sri and stock manifold, how is the difference? I am sure most people who made the change also turned up the boost at the same time, but either way I am still curious. :thumbup:


I went from stock intake mani to a eurojet intake manifold while boosted. The engine subsequently sounded more grumbly but I can't say I felt anything else. Granted, being boosted, it went from fast to a bit faster, so it's hard to discern the difference. I'm sure it's in the numbers, but unfortunately I did not have access to a dyno for before/after numbers. As an added bonus, the manifold is a little piece of art to spice up the engine bay.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> So for anyone who has run both an sri and stock manifold, how is the difference? I am sure most people who made the change also turned up the boost at the same time, but either way I am still curious. :thumbup:


I noticed a definite change in the torque curve from the stock manifold to the IE SRI. I get much better traction in the lower RPMs and it screams from 4000 rpm to redline. Much better with a turbo setup IMO. And it sounds incredible!

Also, I'm currently running 9 psi with a C2 stage 1 kit + custom intercooler setup + IE SRI. Turbo'd at 70K and now at 80K. Love it!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> I went from stock intake mani to a eurojet intake manifold while boosted. The engine subsequently sounded more grumbly but I can't say I felt anything else. Granted, being boosted, it went from fast to a bit faster, so it's hard to discern the difference. I'm sure it's in the numbers, but unfortunately I did not have access to a dyno for before/after numbers. As an added bonus, the manifold is a little piece of art to spice up the engine bay.





mjb8482 said:


> I noticed a definite change in the torque curve from the stock manifold to the IE SRI. I get much better traction in the lower RPMs and it screams from 4000 rpm to redline. Much better with a turbo setup IMO. And it sounds incredible!
> 
> Also, I'm currently running 9 psi with a C2 stage 1 kit + custom intercooler setup + IE SRI. Turbo'd at 70K and now at 80K. Love it!


Thanks! I want the sri for a few reasons, gain in top end power, sound, better for running more boost, and cleaning up the engine bay. So seems like I cannot get an sri soon enough :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nearly 2 minutes of video and not one glimpse of the result? Walk the camera over to the computer monitor, willya?


Sorry, Doug. Not my vid, but that car was in Euro Tuner --sucker makes well over 800 horses.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Let the savings begin, you guys sold me I need the turbo. It's awhile away but hopefully I'll have close to enough saved by tax time to take some tax money and get it done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sorry, Doug. Not my vid, but that car was in Euro Tuner --sucker makes well over 800 horses.


It's a pet peeve of mine: if you're going to videotape your dyno, go the extra mile and get a shot of the result. Because it's no great thrill watching a car simply spin away furiously on a rolling road. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 1) tylerO28 has a 5457 (c2 kit)
> 2) kiser has a c2 kit with a 5857
> 3) oldphart has a 6072
> 4) energizer has a Original c2 kit 5457
> ...


This is a pretty old post but i thought I'd refresh the thread with its roll-call of turbo types. Looks like the Precision 5457 is a crowd favorite. Here are the specs on that turbo:

Precision HP Boosted 5457 - 465HP T3/T4 Turbocharger 

Compressor Wheel: 76mm Exducer; 54mm Inducer 50trim
Turbine Wheel: 65mm Inducer; 56.6mm Exducer 76trim​
I'd be interested to see the power onset with this turbo. A T3/T4 frame strikes me as on the big side for 2.5L, but that's coming from a maker of small turbochargers.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is a pretty old post but i thought I'd refresh the thread with its roll-call of turbo types. Looks like the Precision 5457 is a crowd favorite. Here are the specs on that turbo:
> 
> Precision HP Boosted 5457 - 465HP T3/T4 Turbocharger
> 
> ...


I just dynoed my car after some modifications.
The turbo is a Borg Warner type number 5316 970 0015 and it is used on some Volvo cars with a 3L engine.
550 cc injectors.
Max boost about 15 psi.
Max torque: 469 Nm at 5100/min.
Max hp cr sh 364 hp, wheels 328 hp at 5700-6800/min

There should be a little bit more possible they told me but in that case I need a module for the working of the N75 valve.
Now this valve is managed through the N80 connection on the original BGQ ECU wich makes it difficult to get the maximium out of the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

stef 4x4 said:


> I just dynoed my car after some modifications.
> The turbo is a Borg Warner type number 5316 970 0015 and it is used on some Volvo cars with a 3L engine.


That was a very cool choice for your 2.5L. Here are the specs for the turbo per Melett:

Turbo Buildsheet
Turbo OE No: 5316-970-0015
Turbo Model: K16-2477DGBAA420.98GCCXM
Vehicle OE No: 7G9N6K682AE
Fitted To Make: Volvo
Fitted To Model: XC70
Fitted To Engine: SI6T

The electric diverter valve solenoid on that turbo is probably the same as used in the VW/Audi 2.0L turbo cars. You could look into a mechanical unit sold for one of those cars to replace it.

Would you mind posting your dyno? I am less interested in the peak hp numbers than I am in knowing the engine speed when you reached boost request.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That was a very cool choice for your 2.5L. Here are the specs for the turbo per Melett:
> 
> Turbo Buildsheet
> Turbo OE No: 5316-970-0015
> ...


The C30, X70, Focus RS and Audi TTRS all use K15s IIRC. Maybe I'm wrong and the K15 is the smaller unit on the C30 and Focus STs, but they're all Borg Warner. 

BTW the 2.5T Volvo motor is fairly similar to the VW 2.5L NA. Its port injection, similar compression, similar bore et cetera. Not at all related, but its close enough spec wise to be useful for research.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

whats the turbo lag like for all you guys?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> whats the turbo lag like for all you guys?



For me It depends on engine speed /my RPMs when I want to go into boost. At about 3k rpm I would say it takes me a little under a second to reach full boost (10 psi). If I'm cruising on the highway and go into boost at 2k rpm or so it takes a lot longer to reach max boost (atleast 2-3 seconds).


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Same here. I have a PTE 5858 .64ar, and it doesn't reach the full 13psi until 3kRPM. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

For development of the F25 turbo our standard is the K16 turbo in the TTRS. That car sees over 20psi of boost before 3000rpms. Well before.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> For development of the F25 turbo our standard is the K16 turbo in the TTRS. That car sees over 20psi of boost before 3000rpms. Well before.


That car is direct injected and has a better flowing head. I'm pretty sure that has an impact on how fast it spools the snail, Doug.

On the low end the VW 2.5L has an advantage being port injected, but the head still doesn't flow as well as it could.

BTW is FrankenTTRS driving yet? Last I read Josh had her up and running with a few more kinks to work out.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That car is direct injected and has a better flowing head. I'm pretty sure that has an impact on how fast it spools the snail, Doug.
> 
> On the low end the VW 2.5L has an advantage being port injected, but the head still doesn't flow as well as it could.
> 
> BTW is FrankenTTRS driving yet? Last I read Josh had her up and running with a few more kinks to work out.


The TTRS head is about the same as the n.a. head, only yhe intake valves are a bit bigger.
However: the timing of both camshafts is variable and the intake one at least has another duration.
Could this be the reason the RS engines is spinning up so quick?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I think to make a fair comparison we should compare the k16 turbo on both the ttrs engine and n.a engine, I think they would spool pretty similarly. 

On another note, has anyone had issues with a front mount and the cooling? My radiator fan is working extra hard when just cruising around town and stop and go traffic. Anyone run an aftermarket radiator, or maybe a better flowing fan, the stock one sound like it is struggling.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> I think to make a fair comparison we should compare the k16 turbo on both the ttrs engine and n.a engine, I think they would spool pretty similarly.
> 
> On another note, has anyone had issues with a front mount and the cooling? My radiator fan is working extra hard when just cruising around town and stop and go traffic. Anyone run an aftermarket radiator, or maybe a better flowing fan, the stock one sound like it is struggling.


I can't say I've ever had any issues like that. As far as I can tell the radiator fans are running as they always have. Are you sure your car is running extra hot, or is it possible that there's another issue that's causing your fans to work harder? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

killerbunny said:


> I think to make a fair comparison we should compare the k16 turbo on both the ttrs engine and n.a engine, I think they would spool pretty similarly.
> 
> On another note, has anyone had issues with a front mount and the cooling? My radiator fan is working extra hard when just cruising around town and stop and go traffic. Anyone run an aftermarket radiator, or maybe a better flowing fan, the stock one sound like it is struggling.


I can't help you because my engine is swapped in a corrado so everything in my car is different.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> I can't say I've ever had any issues like that. As far as I can tell the radiator fans are running as they always have. Are you sure your car is running extra hot, or is it possible that there's another issue that's causing your fans to work harder?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I recently replaced the thermostat for being stuck open so that should be good. I can see if I can log coolant temps, see if that tells me anything. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Some pix of Stef 4x4's build in a Corrado:





























And last -- but not least -- his dyno. Important note: torque is measured in Newton Meters. Peak ftlbs was just under 350 to the crank. Great tuning for a stock bottom end motor.











I can have some pix up of our progress on the Mk1 TT shortly.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you Doug!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Streetliight said:


> I can't say I've ever had any issues like that. As far as I can tell the radiator fans are running as they always have. Are you sure your car is running extra hot, or is it possible that there's another issue that's causing your fans to work harder?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


So I looked for other issues that could have caused this. The smaller of the two fans, the one on the passenger side was stuck and could not spin. I was able to free it and is can now spin freely, and my problem seems to be resolved. I will keep an eye on that fan and replace it if necessary. I figured I would give an update in case anyone ever has a similar issue.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

stef 4x4 said:


> Thank you Doug!


I like that you used an airbox. I'm going to as well. I don't care for open filters --the sound gets old.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I like that you used an airbox. I'm going to as well. I don't care for open filters --the sound gets old.


I have the same thoughts about air filters but one can do with his car whatever he likes to do.

I went out the car today the first time after the dyno test.
Tryed out a bit how the engine behaves.
The car is very quick of course also because of the weight, 1260 kg.
At 2500/min 0.4 bar boost, at 3000/min 0.7 bar.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Are there any 1/4 times for these builds? Anything from 400-600whp? 

Thinking about doing this again, but worried it might be like turbo'd vr6 cars. Slower than you would have thought.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pretty quick imo.

double and tripple check infiniteecho's build.

i know i can get wheelspin at 80-90 mph... lol... throttle control is important.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I like that you used an airbox. I'm going to as well. I don't care for open filters --the sound gets old.


I like the look too, is that from a TSI?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> I like the look too, is that from a TSI?



You can make a GTI Volant work without an SRI --with one a Golf R Volant is smaller and will fit.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Going on 5 weeks wait for my setup. 

Been 8 weeks since I've driven my car


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

aquino said:


> Going on 5 weeks wait for my setup.
> 
> Been 8 weeks since I've driven my car


What are you planning on running?


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

killerbunny said:


> What are you planning on running?


Stage 3 c2 kit. Had my internals done about a year ago. Pulled my header off to motivate myself into buying a kit and it's taken longer than I expected to ship. I've been taking the time to clean things up. Polish my manifold and stuff.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

aquino said:


> Stage 3 c2 kit. Had my internals done about a year ago. Pulled my headers off to motivate myself into buying a kit and it's taken longer than I expected to ship. I've been taking the time to clean things up. Polish my manifold and stuff.


Nice! Does that mean you will be using a head spacer? or when you did internals, did you drop the compression?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats included on a stage 3 kit if you arent using the head spacer? (you shouldnt use it.)


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> pretty quick imo.
> 
> double and tripple check infiniteecho's build.
> 
> i know i can get wheelspin at 80-90 mph... lol... throttle control is important.


Is there another R with this swap? Thought I saw a white one too. 

Spinning that fast?  Is your setup still the same as it was a year or so ago?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

TTRS has more lift on the cams and more duration, 1.25" primaries in the manifold, flaps on the intake manifold to promote torque/spool, GDI, etc. The K16 is a pretty neat turbo, but a lot of it is just designed to be that grunty.

Here is our longitude car with 07k 2.5T, 38psi tapering to 33ish. The plot on the bottom is a chipped and big MAF baseline with the car when we started. They are 160 stock, and so probably 180 or so translating to 135whp or a 25% drivetrain loss. Sounds about right for a mechanical driveline










It runs hard.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

URHank said:


> TTRS has more lift on the cams and more duration, 1.25" primaries in the manifold, flaps on the intake manifold to promote torque/spool, GDI, etc. The K16 is a pretty neat turbo, but a lot of it is just designed to be that grunty.
> 
> Here is our longitude car with 07k 2.5T, 38psi tapering to 33ish. The plot on the bottom is a chipped and big MAF baseline with the car when we started. They are 160 stock, and so probably 180 or so translating to 135whp or a 25% drivetrain loss. Sounds about right for a mechanical driveline
> 
> ...


 --damn.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

638hp 
Stock, it takes 5 cylinders to make 133hp. Now _*EACH*_ cylinder makes 126hp. 
Is this the new math all the kids are talking about? :sly:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Technically, 641whp as indicated int he bottom right corner, but who is counting. 

Here doing rolls with a 996tt on e85


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

URHank said:


> TTRS has more lift on the cams and more duration, 1.25" primaries in the manifold, flaps on the intake manifold to promote torque/spool, GDI, etc. The K16 is a pretty neat turbo, but a lot of it is just designed to be that grunty.
> 
> Here is our longitude car with 07k 2.5T, 38psi tapering to 33ish. The plot on the bottom is a chipped and big MAF baseline with the car when we started. They are 160 stock, and so probably 180 or so translating to 135whp or a 25% drivetrain loss. Sounds about right for a mechanical driveline
> 
> ...


Awesome, I was just looking at your dyno comparison of HTA 3582r vs. an EFR 7163. Both look amazing, personally would love to run the EFR.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Awesome, I was just looking at your dyno comparison of HTA 3582r vs. an EFR 7163. Both look amazing, personally would love to run the EFR.


Can't release all the data yet, but 500wtq at 3500 and 550wtq at 4000 feels pretty darn good. 




























Hank


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

That manifold is so sexy.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Not bagging on the turbo 2.5 owners, simply because the C2 Motorsports kit looks great. But I'd give my left testicle for a company to make a supercharger kit for it. And that's my favorite testicle. :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Not bagging on the turbo 2.5 owners, simply because the C2 Motorsports kit looks great. But I'd give my left testicle for a company to make a supercharger kit for it. And that's my favorite testicle. :beer:


I think you could pay Midlothi to make you one.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I think you could pay Midlothi to make you one.


If he isn't, i work with a company developing one.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

URHank said:


> If he isn't, i work with a company developing one.


INA or Innovative? Both I know to be working on rotrex kits --INA's looks very promising since it'll involve a single belt conversion to drive it all.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

URHank said:


> If he isn't, i work with a company developing one.


Don't you do that. Don't you say things like that if they aren't true.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually neither surprisingly. European outfit

Hank


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

What's the name of your European outfit, and when do they plan on having it out to the general public?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

URHank said:


> Actually neither surprisingly. European outfit
> 
> Hank


Wait --WTF is a European company doing producing a blower for 2.5Ls? They don't get these motors. That's pretty much why we don't get cooler toys.

And what's the Kompressor model? I really wanted a blown 2.5L --I'm pretty set on a turbo now if Doug gets the price right, but my God man! Blowers are so much fun...


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Wait --WTF is a European company doing producing a blower for 2.5Ls? They don't get these motors. That's pretty much why we don't get cooler toys.
> 
> And what's the Kompressor model? I really wanted a blown 2.5L --I'm pretty set on a turbo now if Doug gets the price right, but my God man! Blowers are so much fun...


We send 07k's to Europe almost weekly, they are becoming fond of the ol junkyard 2.5. I said I wouldn't say anything till they released their kit. Looks promising though. I haven't read much on the INA or Innovative options though. 

Hank


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmmmm 2.5K would be so b.a.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Mmmmm 2.5K would be so b.a.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


K-K-Kombo BREAKER!!!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

When can we expect to start hearing about this kit? Even just a ballparked time line would suffice.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> INA or Innovative? Both I know to be working on rotrex kits --INA's looks very promising since it'll involve a single belt conversion to drive it all.


I don't suppose you have a website link for INA or Innovative?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I don't suppose you have a website link for INA or Innovative?


INA Forum Sponsor

Innovative Motorsports

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Innovative-Motorsports/216663151700697


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> ...I'm pretty set on a turbo now if Doug gets the price right...


A turbocharger. I think that's a good idea for the 2.5L


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

The c2 turbo kit looks great, I willingly admit that. My own 2.5 is a ways off from forced induction. But is nice to have options. And to hold out hope that someone somewhere is making a s/c for it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> A turbocharger. I think that's a good idea for the 2.5L


Holy crap Doug! That's 300/300 on the stock plastic manifold! That's almost unheard of!

My car has an IE intake manifold, so I'm wondering how much more power my car would make --I'm not going to go as far as you have YET. My car is still just a POS 5MT --I'll need a better gearbox and clutch before I push those power levels.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Holy crap Doug! That's 300/300 on the stock plastic manifold! My car has an IE intake manifold, so I'm wondering how much more power my car would make --I'm not going to go as far as you have YET. My car is still just a POS 5MT


I'll suffer with the POS 5spd if I have those numbers to back it up. I'm thinking my 2.5T needs to be DSG...Turbo Farts & DSG Sharts 
It's an added bonus if the turbo makes those lovely Maria Sharapova noises like this


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[quote name="Rabbid Rally Rabbit" post=86055846]Holy crap Doug! That's 300/300 on the stock plastic manifold! My car has an IE intake manifold, so I'm wondering how much more power my car would make --I'm not going to go as far as you have YET. My car is still just a POS 5MT[/QUOTE]<br />
I'll suffer with the POS 5spd if I have those numbers to back it up.<br />
It's an added bonus if the turbo makes those lovely Maria Sharapova noises like in the youtube_share video<br/> 

Lol. Great simile.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I'll suffer with the POS 5spd if I have those numbers to back it up.


The problem isn't just the gearing on OA4s --the very gears themselves are weaker than an O2Q/O2M.



HollisJoy said:


> I'm thinking my 2.5T needs to be DSG...


Left leg gettin' beat up that bad auto-boy? I know you're new at the two-step, but come on Sam!



HollisJoy said:


> Turbo Farts & DSG Sharts


Yup --big turbo farts will make the clutches in a DSG gearbox take a crap


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The limitation at this stage isn't the stock manifold. It's the manual boost controller. I'm not comfortable raising it above 13-14psi because of the torque peak that happens when boost meets requests. So we need a solution that allows 13psi at 3500 and 18psi at 6500.

This is a factor for any 2.5L turbocharged build. An MBC creates a "lowest common denominator" dynamic: whatever maximum boost is safe at peak torque is all you can use during the rest of the rev range. And that's lame.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

So does that mean you are looking into electronic boost control methods? And the results look great thus far


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The limitation at this stage isn't the stock manifold. It's the manual boost controller. I'm not comfortable raising it above 13-14psi because of the torque peak that happens when boost meets requests. So we need a solution that allows 13psi at 3500 and 18psi at 6500.
> 
> This is a factor for any 2.5L turbocharged build. An MBC creates a "lowest common denominator" dynamic: whatever maximum boost is safe at peak torque is all you can use during the rest of the rev range. And that's lame.


Fred (thygreat) has an electronic boost controller. It's capable of gear-limiting and RPM limiting boost.

What I've always heard is the limitation is the stock manifold creates knock. Is this not true?

Two more --the aftermarket manifolds allow higher RPMs at the cost of torque. Will this be advantageous on an F25?

When does boost come on? It sure looks like just past 2000 to me, but I'm no expert on reading dynos.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

C2motorsports also offers what they call C2ner packages. Basically, your own personal ECU tuning equipment. 

http://c2motorsports.com/index.php?..._id=454&virtuemart_category_id=226&Itemid=484

Has anyone tried this, or would it be best to just have UM do my tune once I get the SRI installed?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Two more --the aftermarket manifolds allow higher RPMs at the cost of torque. Will this be advantageous on an F25?


I would love to know too!




Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When does boost come on? It sure looks like just past 2000 to me, but I'm no expert on reading dynos.


I think in the boost graph that Doug posted a few days ago, the set up reaches full boost around 3500 rpm.



Peter


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

What are the sizes on that F25 turbocharger? Is the VVT working? 

Hank


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

URHank said:


> What are the sizes on that F25 turbocharger? Is the VVT working?
> 
> Hank


The F25 is in development. The final product specs aren't set in stone yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When does boost come on? It sure looks like just past 2000 to me, but I'm no expert on reading dynos.


Boost onset is slower than I want for the product. All FrankenTurbos are known for their low end responsiveness versus big top end power. It's our niche. And the 2.5L engine already has plenty of offerings in the "big turbo" vein. So we're going to double-check all the connections and move to electronic boost management via the Eurodyne BoostManager system installed in the test car. With the turbo based off an N75 valve (like used in the turbo cars), we might see a bit stronger boost at onset. Not that the car is a slouch. Here is an overlay of the torque curve versus that of our smaller F23 turbo in a Mk4 1.8T motor:











The F23 car was seeing 25+psi by 3200rpms. For comparison, the boost onset with the F25 yesterday was lousy. Something like 5psi at 3000, peaking to 12. So there's room for improvement in the bottom end of the rev range -- where you drive your car the most.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Boost onset is slower than I want for the product. All FrankenTurbos are known for their low end responsiveness versus big top end power. It's our niche. And the 2.5L engine already has plenty of offerings in the "big turbo" vein. So we're going to double-check all the connections and move to electronic boost management via the Eurodyne BoostManager system installed in the test car. With the turbo based off an N75 valve (like used in the turbo cars), we might see a bit stronger boost at onset. Not that the car is a slouch. Here is an overlay of the torque curve versus that of our smaller F23 turbo in a Mk4 1.8T motor:
> 
> 
> The F23 car was seeing 25+psi by 3200rpms. For comparison, the boost onset with the F25 yesterday was lousy. Something like 5psi at 3000, peaking to 12. So there's room for improvement in the bottom end of the rev range -- where you drive your car the most.


Something seems off to me, I see similar or slightly higher psi levels with a 6262 at 3000rpms. I know people running slightly smaller turbos like a 5858 are hitting full boost (10psi) at similar rpms.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It could also be piping related. Doug, did you use 2.5"? If so, you could pick up a few hundred rpm spool by switching to 2". 2.5 flows well north of 500whp.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, exactly. If you cut this graph short at 300whp/300wtq, our HTA3582r with 59/82mm comp and 62/68 turbine on a .82 is actually outspooling your prototype piece on 2.5" pre intercooling tubing and 3" post intercooler. Granted we are on a tubular vs log. And that is on our dyno that typically reads 14-16% lower than the Jets local to us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

URHank said:


> Yeah, exactly. If you cut this graph short at 300whp/300wtq, our HTA3582r with 59/82mm comp and 62/68 turbine on a .82 is actually outspooling your prototype piece on 2.5" pre intercooling tubing and 3" post intercooler.


Well, if you compare the graphs, your turbo appears to be "outspooling" ours at shortly after 2000rpms as well. Different equipment nets different results.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

URHank said:


> Can't release all the data yet, but 500wtq at 3500 and 550wtq at 4000 feels pretty darn good.
> Hank


Hank,

How's the top end on the 2.5 with the internal gate? Any creep issues? I've been planning on putting the 7163 on a 2.8L v6 this fall. Matchbot shows 5000rpm+ way off the map, but my numbers are coming up right at on the choke line at required boost redline. I'm planning on the .8 twinscroll t4 housing instead of the v-band, however.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I apologize in advance if this has already been discussed, but what exactly is needed to run an RS4 in-tank pump (besides the pump obviously)? I feel like this is a much easier/cleaner solution than running an inline pump. I'd love to hear from the 2.5T veterans cuz I'm about to order a JDL kit in the next week or so. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Exactly Doug, which is why I am curious about VVT control. With no VVT control, we lose close to 30whp/45wtq off boost and around 500rpm worth of spool overall. Let me see if I can run up an overlap when I get to the shop of VVT vs no VVT on our dyno. 


7163 IWG works just fine. No creep with the proper preload. Use the high boost canister if planned above 24psi though. 7163 on a 2.5L is wicked. Our results are very similar to what STI's are seeing on their 2.5L, with even a little better spool thanks to the lack of 2.5 foot manifolds/up pipes.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad to see there's no issues with the iwg venting over 500whp at 7k. I'm looking at a 7k redline as well. Only issue is the ecu cannot control the torque mmanagement with higher than an 8psi canister..... Might be a little funky.

Thanks hank /tangent


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

URHank said:


> Exactly Doug, which is why I am curious about VVT control. With no VVT control, we lose close to 30whp/45wtq off boost and around 500rpm worth of spool overall. Let me see if I can run up an overlap when I get to the shop of VVT vs no VVT on our dyno.
> 
> 
> 7163 IWG works just fine. No creep with the proper preload. Use the high boost canister if planned above 24psi though. 7163 on a 2.5L is wicked. Our results are very similar to what STI's are seeing on their 2.5L, with even a little better spool thanks to the lack of 2.5 foot manifolds/up pipes.


I'd love to hear more about the efr 7163 on the 2.5. I'm considering this for my own build. How are you controlling the dv solenoid?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Doug, I dug this up while looking for another graph. This is 07k with HTA3582r at 18psi on built motor with and without VVT. The Dotted line is obviously with VVT. I don't have the legends showing in the pictures, but the turbo picked up a bunch of spool and a bunch of low end torque off boost with vvt working. That wasn't even tuned, as it leaned out a bunch with the VVT on, I just snapped a picture when we finally got it going on the longitude car.

I was not trying to be rude or double guess your setup


As for the 7163, it is fun on the 2.5L. What do you mean about the DV. Do you mean the solenoid? It just works as any other solenoid would. Works fantastic. In these graphs, we actually had it unplugged on a manual boost controller, but didn't have the ports plugged, which we learned later is a massive boost leak. Spools a lot faster without a 1/8" hole in the compressor cover


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

URHank said:


> As for the 7163, it is fun on the 2.5L. What do you mean about the DV. Do you mean the solenoid? It just works as any other solenoid would. Works fantastic. In these graphs, we actually had it unplugged on a manual boost controller, but didn't have the ports plugged, which we learned later is a massive boost leak. Spools a lot faster without a 1/8" hole in the compressor cover


I just wanted to know if you were using an electronic boost controller and what sort of results you were getting with that setup. :beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Test pipe*

What test pipes are you guys running with your turbo setups? I've been looking around and it seems the only one available is from USP. Any reviews? Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> What test pipes are you guys running with your turbo setups? I've been looking around and it seems the only one available is from USP. Any reviews? Thanks!:thumbup:


I run a custom high flow cat --but it started life as a Tsudo mid pipe. Screw what USP wants for theirs. It's not even resonated and it costs too damn much.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I run a custom high flow cat --but it started life as a Tsudo mid pipe. Screw what USP wants for theirs. It's not even resonated and it costs too damn much.


Thanks man. I forgot about tsudo. Much better price. All the literature says it will fit a rabbit but doesn't mention jettas. Iirc the midpipe is the same, right?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

mjb8482 said:


> Thanks man. I forgot about tsudo. Much better price. All the literature says it will fit a rabbit but doesn't mention jettas. Iirc the midpipe is the same, right?


"Midpipes" go from a header to the rest of the exhaust, ie a non turbo car. A "downpipe" comes off the turbo to the rest of the exhaust. No one makes a downpipe as a standard for the 2.5 because it doesnt have a factory turbo location. The companies that sell turbo kits make downpipes for there respective kits.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

My bad with choice of words. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> "Midpipes" go from a header to the rest of the exhaust, ie a non turbo car. A "downpipe" comes off the turbo to the rest of the exhaust. No one makes a downpipe as a standard for the 2.5 because it doesnt have a factory turbo location. The companies that sell turbo kits make downpipes for there respective kits.


It's worth noting a few of the kits have down pipes that connect to the factory mid pipe. I know a C2 kit does this and I think Doug is aiming to do that with F25s. I'm not familiar with any other kits so I can't speak to anything else.


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

@Wascally .I have an C2 SRI with c2uner and the tune. the whole process took about a an hour once they sent me the tunes via email. Car runs like a champ!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

For anyone running a promaf, where are you putting the IAT sensor? Intake manifold, charge pipe?


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Im looking at buying Bosch 550cc injectors here soon. Anyone wanna chime in and confirm I need EV6 to Denso adapters?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

aquino said:


> Im looking at buying Bosch 550cc injectors here soon. Anyone wanna chime in and confirm I need EV6 to Denso adapters?


i think you need ev6 uscar to bosch ev14 connector, picked mine up from [email protected]


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

dhenry said:


> i think you need ev6 uscar to bosch ev14 connector, picked mine up from [email protected]


Cool. I'll shoot'em an email here soon. Thanks.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

These are the adapters I used: http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/produc...ctor_to_Nippon_Type_A_R32_Harness-3411-0.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

URHank said:


> Exactly Doug, which is why I am curious about VVT control. With no VVT control, we lose close to 30whp/45wtq off boost and around 500rpm worth of spool overall.


The C2Motorsports file is using the VVT system to roll the intake during boost onset. I'd expect the data shown below is actually just what the stock ECU's mapping does. From the factory, VVT is used to ramp up torque quickly.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking at picking up a water/meth kit in the next little while and I'm curious you guys are using if your running one? I was looking at snow performance or AEM. Any one have any suggestions? Car is a mk6 with IE's SRI and C2 stage 2 (running ~12psi) on 91 octane. Thanks :beer:


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I'm looking at picking up a water/meth kit in the next little while and I'm curious you guys are using if your running one? I was looking at snow performance or AEM. Any one have any suggestions? Car is a mk6 with IE's SRI and C2 stage 2 (running ~12psi) on 91 octane. Thanks :beer:


Just wondering how much are you putting down with that setup?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish I knew lol I haven't had the opportunity to get the car on the dyno yet and I may not before next year unfortunately. I would like to get water/meth set up over the winter and then I will see what is makes in the spring


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I wish I knew lol I haven't had the opportunity to get the car on the dyno yet and I may not before next year unfortunately. I would like to get water/meth set up over the winter and then I will see what is makes in the spring


Do a build thread !!!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Once I get a little more going on in the coming months I may start one for sure.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Once I get a little more going on in the coming months I may start one for sure.


You shold make sure to take a lot of pics. I really need to take more pics for mine, and my thread suffers for it.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I will try and get a bunch of pictures when I do. It was frustrating trying to find info/pictures when I was looking at different kits or doing it myself.


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I will try and get a bunch of pictures when I do. It was frustrating trying to find info/pictures when I was looking at different kits or doing it myself.


thats what im going throgh myself, i plan to go turbo soon, and im highly contemplating just piecing together my own kit, what mad you want to go with the c2 kit?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Price and availability for me. A good note: I won't buy anything from C2 again, I ordered the kit back in mid May and it only just arrived in late September. They said it was their suppliers flaking, whether that's true I will never know, but I was not very happy with how they handled things during the process. The products pretty good and I'm happy with it, although I was told that there were some pieces missing but I don't know exactly what was missing. I'm happy with it now but if I were to start 100% fresh I would save up the extra doe and get JDL's kit. If there is anything I can do to give you a hand as you try to decide, shoot me a pm and I'll see what I can do :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Price and availability for me. A good note: I won't buy anything from C2 again, I ordered the kit back in mid May and it only just arrived in late September. They said it was their suppliers flaking, whether that's true I will never know, but I was not very happy with how they handled things during the process. The products pretty good and I'm happy with it, although I was told that there were some pieces missing but I don't know exactly what was missing. I'm happy with it now but if I were to start 100% fresh I would save up the extra doe and get JDL's kit. If there is anything I can do to give you a hand as you try to decide, shoot me a pm and I'll see what I can do :beer:


C2 lied about their tunes to me and treated me like an idiot --when I've tuned more than one ECU myself and knew things were off. I refuse to deal with them anymore.

I've been a fan of FrankenTurbo and 034 products on VWs for a few years, and I don't hesitate buying from either. 

Now Im a HUGE fan of IE and Pete in particular --Pete's doing my software from now on.


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Price and availability for me. A good note: I won't buy anything from C2 again, I ordered the kit back in mid May and it only just arrived in late September. They said it was their suppliers flaking, whether that's true I will never know, but I was not very happy with how they handled things during the process. The products pretty good and I'm happy with it, although I was told that there were some pieces missing but I don't know exactly what was missing. I'm happy with it now but if I were to start 100% fresh I would save up the extra doe and get JDL's kit. If there is anything I can do to give you a hand as you try to decide, shoot me a pm and I'll see what I can do :beer:


Definitely understand, though for me turn around time was fairly quick. Like a day or so.but I still have lean spots and a slight dip in poweraround 3500 rpms. In regards to their tune for my sri.


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

Does any know when the stock maf gives out? Do you have upgraded maf matt? And I'm assuming the stock block would probably give out around 450-500bhp seeing as there's the higher horsepower.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Stock MAF maxes out around 350 whp.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

jaidajoker said:


> Definitely understand, though for me turn around time was fairly quick. Like a day or so.but I still have lean spots and a slight dip in poweraround 3500 rpms. In regards to their tune for my sri.


Turn around time for the ECU was good, but that's about it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

granth said:


> Stock MAF maxes out around 350 whp.


I'd put the the stock MAF down for perhaps 300whp, and at that power level the meter's resolution for airflow measurements is pretty poor. Here is a look at its measurement gamut:











We're running an R32 MAF assembly on our test car. Power to the wheels is a pretty modest ~320, but the airflows are over 270g/s. I don't feel a stock sensor can handle that level.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'd put the the stock MAF down for perhaps 300whp, and at that power level the meter's resolution for airflow measurements is pretty poor. Here is a look at its measurement gamut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of power would we be talking if you weren't losing power to the Haldex?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What kind of power would we be talking if you weren't losing power to the Haldex?


I think you can count on about + 10% without haldex.
I have done some testing in the past and without haldex the car took _ 10% of fuel. At the first I could not believe this but I did the test over and over again, everytime the same results.


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'd put the the stock MAF down for perhaps 300whp, and at that power level the meter's resolution for airflow measurements is pretty poor. Here is a look at its measurement gamut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What made you choose the r32 maf over the PRO maf


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys realize that this graph here...











...represents only the flowmeter mapping that is in every Mk5 2.5L engine ECU out there, yes? This is just a diagram for the stock mass airflow sensor measurement gamut.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I'd put the the stock MAF down for perhaps 300whp, and at that power level the meter's resolution for airflow measurements is pretty poor.


Just to clarify... Are you talking AWD? Like Stef said, there's 10% more drivetrain loss with AWD. Same airflow yields more power on a FWD car. 

So taking that into consideration...

AWD -> 320 whp @ 270g/s 
FWD -> 352 whp @ 270g/s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

granth said:


> Just to clarify... Are you talking AWD? Like Stef said, there's 10% more drivetrain loss with AWD. Same airflow yields more power on a FWD car.
> 
> So taking that into consideration...
> 
> ...


Sorry for not being specific. I should remember to use the nomenclature "2wd" and "awd". But in the case of our most recent testing, ~270grams/second of airflow netted shy of 330 "2wd" power. And that was with pretty respectable timing advance.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Bumping this up. For a MAP and MAF setup.

If the DV dumps to the TB then where does the EVAP that was originally going into the TB go? T line?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I had originally used a Tee at the throttle body. Was also recommended to put a check valve in all the Evap lines running to the intake and TB.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome. Thank you. Looking at the sharp check valves from boomba. Definitely running two.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

aquino said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Looking at the sharp check valves from boomba. Definitely running two.


I can vouch for the boomba check valves. They look great and work like a charm. Plus, they are the only billet check valves I could find. Can't go wrong. :thumbup::thumbup:

You only need one if you T or Y the two evap lines together. I originally had 2 (5mm and 8mm) but simplified things once I got the IE SRI.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

mjb8482 said:


> I can vouch for the boomba check valves. They look great and work like a charm. Plus, they are the only billet check valves I could find. Can't go wrong. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> You only need one if you T or Y the two evap lines together. I originally had 2 (5mm and 8mm) but simplified things once I got the IE SRI.


Is the T before or after the evap sensor? I like that setup best. Keeps the T under the manifold where it can't be seen.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

aquino said:


> Is the T before or after the evap sensor? I like that setup best. Keeps the T under the manifold where it can't be seen.


The T goes after the purge valve, if thats what you are referring to. And the check valve
Goes between the T and the intake manifold. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

mjb8482 said:


> The T goes after the purge valve, if thats what you are referring to. And the check valve
> Goes between the T and the intake manifold. Hopefully that helps.


It does. Thank you


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

do we have a ballpark figure on how much boost and/or effective CR the 07K can reliably handle before it goes pop? assuming a built engine with main/head studs, of course. my wallet has ticked pretty much all the boxes as far as "supporting mods" are concerned, so i finally have to quit waffling and settle on the turbo setup.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Make a choice on a setup. It sure does take time. I've had to cancel x2 on C2 kits and I'm now going on 7 weeks waiting for a JDL kit. At this point if the deal falls through car will be up for sale.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Its probably somewhere inside this thread, and very likely that i posted it, but i seem to have misplaced the info...

What are the spark plugs used for us turbo guys?

bkre7x or somthign like that, right? gapped at .028"

Can someone confirm?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Its probably somewhere inside this thread, and very likely that i posted it, but i seem to have misplaced the info...
> 
> What are the spark plugs used for us turbo guys?
> 
> ...


I'm almost a turbo guy, and I have NGK BKR7EIX-11 @ .028" for my build. I believe it was your post that led me to get them lol. I think you said you got them through Ronnie or his recommendation or something.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I'm almost a turbo guy, and I have NGK BKR7EIX-11 @ .028" for my build. I believe it was your post that led me to get them lol. I think you said you got them through Ronnie or his recommendation or something.



lol, thanks. 
I've been running those plugs for a while now, i think its time to change em, they have 35k on them.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

If you get the non "-11" BKR7EIX's, they come pregapped to .032". This is much closer to what you want than the "-11" version, which is around .044" or something ridiculous like that. 

So, do not use BKR7EIX-11's. Gapping those down to the .020-.030" range is far from ideal.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

suffocatemymind said:


> If you get the non "-11" BKR7EIX's, they come pregapped to .032". This is much closer to what you want than the "-11" version, which is around .044" or something ridiculous like that.
> 
> So, do not use BKR7EIX-11's. Gapping those down to the .020-.030" range is far from ideal.


i've had em at 0.028" for 35k miles... no issues.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Trying to decide on plugs.... opcorn:


NGK PZFR6J11

(very close to stock.. i was told they are 1 cycle cooler)

or 

NGK BKR7EIX-11

(re-gap required? any benefit to use these over the plugs listed above?)


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I run BKR7ZE. They are gapped to .032 I believe and I gap them to 28. There are crazy cheap and I just change them 2-3 times a year. Don't get the -11's since they are pregapped to .044 ish.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

You change them 2-3x per year!?  I was hoping to get the standard 40k out of my plugs.

Stock gap is .044. Just wondering what the justification is behind the smaller gapped iridium plugs. Has anyone had any real-world experience with .044 gapped platinum plugs on a boosted 2.5 running 9-15psi?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

granth said:


> Just wondering what the justification is behind the smaller gapped iridium plugs.


Google "turbo spark blowout"

...you'll see.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> i've had em at 0.028" for 35k miles... no issues.


I suppose if you don't damage the electrodes you'll be "ok". I feel like the ground strap would be a little "hunched" over the electrode and not be optimally centered, but that's just a theory of mine. 

The iridium electrodes are very brittle and can break easily if the gapping procedure is anything less than gentle. That said, very little-to-no gapping is required on the non -11 BKR7EIXs, making them less prone to damage.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

granth said:


> You change them 2-3x per year!?  I was hoping to get the standard 40k out of my plugs.
> 
> Stock gap is .044. Just wondering what the justification is behind the smaller gapped iridium plugs. Has anyone had any real-world experience with .044 gapped platinum plugs on a boosted 2.5 running 9-15psi?


They're so cheap that I don't mind doing them that often and it gives me a little more piece of mind. These ones are not iridium though.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

What kind of clutch you guys are using?

I think about to order a stage 3 one from FST, part number: FST11533CR179.47787R5.
Is there anyone who uses this clutch? I would like to hear some experiences: pedal force and engagement.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using BFI's stage 4 kit for the FSI 02q. I rather like it. The flywheel, while steel, is quite noisy. That's my biggest complaint. Pedal feel is just a bit heavier than stock and I like it a lot. It can be a little grabby in 1st gear, but alas it is a 6 puck clutch disc so what can you expect.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I use a clutch masters fx350. Pedal feel is definitely heavier than stock and it engages faster than stock which I really like.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an FST stage 2. The lightweight flywheel is loud (clatters like a diesel sometimes), and can be a bit jerky, especially with the A/C on. Pedal is slightly heavier than stock and engagement is way more on/off than stock. Makes you work for a smooth shift. Overall I am happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks so far for the reactions.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

mjb8482 said:


> I have an FST stage 2. The lightweight flywheel is loud (clatters like a diesel sometimes), and can be a bit jerky, especially with the A/C on. Pedal is slightly heavier than stock and engagement is way more on/off than stock. Makes you work for a smooth shift. Overall I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps a G60 flywheel quiets your engine?
I use a G60 flywheel and the engine makes no noise at all.
Thanks for your reaction, especially because I will probably use the same pressure plate as you use.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

stef 4x4 said:


> Perhaps a G60 flywheel quiets your engine?
> I use a G60 flywheel and the engine makes no noise at all.
> Thanks for your reaction, especially because I will probably use the same pressure plate as you use.


Thanks! I'm totally fine with the noise. I know some people want it quiet, which is why I mentioned it. Overall, a good product from FST.  glad I could help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

A few more kinks to work out, but it's driving nice! Running 9psi now, and I have 500 miles on the clutch, so 15psi is just a spring change away... 










:beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome! Looks great. First 034 kit I've seen. 🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

So after reading through this whole thread it seems as though C2 is the only company that currently makes a full "bolt on" kit for these 2.5's. What other companies are making full kits, if any? 

Maybe [email protected] could weigh in on the progress with the Franken Turbo kit?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

theroccoman said:


> So after reading through this whole thread it seems as though C2 is the only company that currently makes a full "bolt on" kit for these 2.5's. What other companies are making full kits, if any?
> 
> Maybe [email protected] could weigh in on the progress with the Franken Turbo kit?


He's no longer a Vortex member. You'll have to contact him directly.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

What is everyone on here running for fuel pumps? I was thinking about upgrading to an RS4 pump and am wondering if anyone has tried it or knows if its a direct swap?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Pretty sure JDL makes a full kit.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

mk6matt said:


> What is everyone on here running for fuel pumps? I was thinking about upgrading to an RS4 pump and am wondering if anyone has tried it or knows if its a direct swap?


I have an RS4 pump. I had [email protected] redo my entire fuel system so I can't tell you the specifics on fitment in the tank. I don't believe its a direct fit into the basket but I also don't think it takes a lot to make it fit. It's very quiet, being an in-tank pump, and is supposedly good for like 700hp. IMO a lot less fidgety than 044s/surge tanks/etc.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I will have to give Tom a shout, I have the pump but don't know what it will take to get it in there. Is there someway I could reference your car when I talk to him?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

mk6matt said:


> I will have to give Tom a shout, I have the pump but don't know what it will take to get it in there. Is there someway I could reference your car when I talk to him?


Yup, my name is Niko.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> Yup, my name is Niko.


Thank you, I'm going to try him tomorrow and see how it goes. If I can get it to work I will see if I can do a DIY or at least a write up on it. Did the pump work well for you?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

No worries. Yea, so far so good. Being that it's aftermarket, I always listen for it when I turn the key before turning over the engine...you know, just cause it's aftermarket. But it has been completely reliable for the last 2 years/5k miles. I randomly blew a fuel pump fuse once on the highway after doing a bunch of pulls, but that was an isolated incident.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> No worries. Yea, so far so good. Being that it's aftermarket, I always listen for it when I turn the key before turning over the engine...you know, just cause it's aftermarket. But it has been completely reliable for the last 2 years/5k miles. I randomly blew a fuel pump fuse once on the highway after doing a bunch of pulls, but that was an isolated incident.


The thing here is [email protected] innovate. (IMS)

Absolutely everything he does is mint, perfect and better than oem. His standards are ridiculous and his work top notch, and lastly his workmanship is astounding. My point being: its not necessarily the parts you have but also how they were integrated into the car.

Oh, and JDL also has a full turbo kit for the 2.5L, all you need to buy elsewhere are injectors and UM software. Quality in the kit is EXREMELY high as well.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> The thing here is [email protected] innovate. (IMS)
> 
> Absolutely everything he does is mint, perfect and better than oem. His standards are ridiculous and his work top notch, and lastly his workmanship is astounding. My point being: its not necessarily the parts you have but also how they were integrated into the car.
> 
> Oh, and JDL also has a full turbo kit for the 2.5L, all you need to buy elsewhere are injectors and UM software. Quality in the kit is EXREMELY high as well.


For sure, and he's also a stand up guy.

Speaking of JDL, my tubular manifold and new dp should be here any day now!! (Ronnie over at JDL is also a stand up guy) Finally found a pesky yet massive oil leak (passenger side engine cover below crank pulley/front main seal), so in the next couple weeks I'm going to fix that and install the new hardware. So happy I can finally run the 6262 and have an intact passenger side axle haha.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

The quality of the JDL kit is crazy in person. Ronnie and all those guys are extremely talented, and their hardware is top notch. I love that this kit lets you choose injectors and software for whatever power level and supporting mods you go with. It can easily support 500+whp, but ~350whp on stock internals doesn't sound too shabby either. All I had to get separately was 550cc injectors, software, and a ProMAF from UM. Of course there were the small misc things like vacuum line, fittings, boost controller, gaskets, etc. As much as I love staring at this kit, I'm ready for boost!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vek39ok9a9allyo/AABdx7mDd2NKAZpJdEmYu9LMa?dl=0

EDIT: I tried to post pics of the kit, but the URL's are not working individually for some reason. I put the link to my dropbox with all my build stuff if you guys wanna check it out :beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! I see you grabbed the Boomba check valves. Nice choice of hardware. It's all going to look gorgeous! I am also going to delete my vacuum pump with the IE plate. I figure I'll need to use my extra check valve to prevent boosting the brake booster. Anybody here done the delete yet with a turbo setup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> Nice! I see you grabbed the Boomba check valves. Nice choice of hardware. It's all going to look gorgeous! I am also going to delete my vacuum pump with the IE plate. I figure I'll need to use my extra check valve to prevent boosting the brake booster. Anybody here done the delete yet with a turbo setup?


Thanks man! I actually found out about them from your post :beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Gunbunny08 said:


> The quality of the JDL kit is crazy in person. Ronnie and all those guys are extremely talented, and their hardware is top notch. I love that this kit lets you choose injectors and software for whatever power level and supporting mods you go with. It can easily support 500+whp, but ~350whp on stock internals doesn't sound too shabby either. All I had to get separately was 550cc injectors, software, and a ProMAF from UM. Of course there were the small misc things like vacuum line, fittings, boost controller, gaskets, etc. As much as I love staring at this kit, I'm ready for boost!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vek39ok9a9allyo/AABdx7mDd2NKAZpJdEmYu9LMa?dl=0
> 
> EDIT: I tried to post pics of the kit, but the URL's are not working individually for some reason. I put the link to my dropbox with all my build stuff if you guys wanna check it out :beer:


Nice pics! Can't wait to see it on the car! :thumbup:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

granth said:


> A few more kinks to work out, but it's driving nice! Running 9psi now, and I have 500 miles on the clutch, so 15psi is just a spring change away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your valve cover breather attached to? I see the catch can on the far left--does it snake its way over to it?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

The catch-can isn't hooked up in that pic. Valve cover breather tees together with block breather and goes up into intake tube post-maf.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool. 🏻🏻 I teed them together too. Just VTA without catch can now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been on and off the forum the past few years because of work and schedule but finally have sometime to myself and decided to drop the cash for a turbo setup. 

I have a 2008 Candy White Rabbit 2.5 with 24k miles on it. 

Parts ordered and payed. 

IE pistons with tuff skirt and coating with steel wrist pins 

IE CR 

Ferrea Valve Kit 

I have heard bad things about C2 but having an authorized dealer install the kit and i was told i would not have to deal with missing parts or issues. They would handle it with C2. I could have bought the JDL kit but i am not trying to run high boost. Funny thing is chris is easy to talk to, i dont know him personally but he answered all my questions. Every time i call the phone only rings twice before someone answers. 

All machine work done by auto machine here locally. 

C2 SRI 

IE billet VC and Catch Can

In the process of deleting the VP and SAI. 

Looking for a decent exhaust setup. If not, i will make my own. 

Body wise i am going to leave it stock until i find the body parts i want at a decent price. 

If i had the time i would have built my own kit but unfortunately i don't have the time install it. 

This will be a nice addition to the family. I have a 2013 Hennessy Serria Denali 6.2, wifey owns a 2013 white M3. I still have my 89 jetta 8v (first Car i ever owned) she has an impala as a work car. Oh, and the rabbit🤓🤓.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice parts list man. Not sure where you got the idea that you need to run high boost with the JDL kit. Most if not all are running 9-15 psi on stock internals without issues.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

From what I have read the JDL kit is high quality. Naturally, higher quality part contribute to higher boost applications. 

I have read build threads where the C2 manifold cracked. From my experience I have only cracked a manifold once and that was running more boost (Pressure) that it could handle. It was more of a compliment to JDL. 

However, looking at the price 5300 for the kit another 1000 or so for software, FMIC, ect.. 

using 6,300 as an end point which it would cost more than that, I have been able to purchase Rods, pistons, mounts, transmission upgrades, stage 3 clutch kit, SRI, SS, Labor, and I have only spent $5,472.17(per my PayPal). 

I have a second motor that I pulled from a rabbit with 14k miles on it. it will receive all the internals and all I have to do is drop it in when I am ready. 

I honestly hate running on stock internals mainly because it feels like a ticking time bomb but I have seen people run 20 lbs on stock internals. Until I get my other engine in 9-12 is fine with me.

I agree with you though, I should not classify the JDL as a high boost application only. 

but if I spend almost 10G on a kit 9lbs is not my goal.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can understand that, I just didn't quite get what you meant by that. I almost bought a C2 kit a while ago, but the cracking manifolds, fitment issues, and flat out refusal to help in most cases made me think again. It's still very expensive, and dealing with quality and customer service issues afterwards would be a nightmare. It's my only car and it took me most of a decade to save for all this. It's already a bad investment lol so I want to love and enjoy everything about it, and never look back or replace parts that should last. I want the same quality at 15 psi now, and 25+ when I can get a spare engine to build later. The JDL kit does come with a FMIC, and they have a bigger optional 550HP core. Software, injectors, and misc stuff can be done under $1k. So it's about $2-3k total more than C2 depending on options, but I will say you used those savings very wisely :beer::thumbup: The JDL kit feels way more expensive than it actually is. I would buy it again, but I know I'll never have to. I hope you don't have to either. I know many people have had good experiences with C2, but the negative ones seem to be far too common. Good luck on your build, it should be a beast when its all done.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> It's still very expensive, and dealing with quality and customer service issues afterwards would be a nightmare. It's my only car and it took me most of a decade to save for all this. It's already a bad investment lol so I want to love and enjoy everything about it, and never look back or replace parts that should last. I want the same quality at 15 psi now, and 25+ when I can get a spare engine to build later.


This is sound logic :thumbup:

Buy it nice or buy it twice.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can understand your point. I have heard about the Customer Service issues, but i am not dealing with C2 directly. I am having an athorized dealer do the install. I could have installed it on my own but having the AD do it, it is warrantied. I have called C2 and talked to chris everytime. I asked questions and never got the run around. I am not saying others have not had this problem but i have not experienced it yet. 

I dont need this done in a weekend so i can show off to my buddies. Haha, to be completely honest i just like the Blow off/DV sound. 

the person above this comment said "buy it nice or buy it twice" if i buy a nice turbo kit and stick it on a motor with stock pistons and rods with 100k on it, i dont see how that is sound logic. (However, i understand the statement you made) 

I am not saying the C2 kit is not a nice setup just some issues with the manifold. So many factors have to be taken in account as well. Could it have been defective, vibrations, ect.. I have seen two builds on here that were popular and one of those ran the C2 kit for 2 years. Where you live makes a huge difference. Living up north with salt roads and harsh winters can negatively affect parts.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You sound like a very reasonable person and have clearly thought this through. I just wanted to give you my experience/opinion. From the beginning, I had negative experiences with C2's products and customer service. I even blame them for blowing up an engine of mine due to improperly engineered/tested parts (head spacer years ago). Therefore, I cannot recommend them to you in any way. Previous comments have been informative. A few things that you may not have thought about - which turbo will you run, and will it fit with the C2 manifold? I could not fit anything larger than a 58mm cold side because it would rub the passenger side inner axle boot and destroy my axle. Now, my car is pretty low so your results may vary, but it's a consideration. Also, it's a lot more difficult to work on the turbo when it's tucked behind the engine as opposed to above. With C2, you're stuck with a T3 flange...no option for T4 or vband which also limits turbo options. The efficiency/power capabilities of the log manifold, while it has not been directly tested and proven on the 07k as far as I'm aware, is different when compared to a tubular manifold. The last thing is just plain build quality and materials used. JDL definitely excels here, no question. I have been through a ton of ****/blowing up engine/broken parts/upgrading parts with this platform, and my honest advice would be to get the JDL stuff (or as much of it as you can). Cheap out on the IC and go to eBay...who cares what brand IC you have...make your own piping...that's an easy way to save a grand. I definitely understand your perspective of having an AD do the install and how safe that "promise" can feel, etc. But all of that can hit the fan...it's a modified car...there is no true warranty. When something breaks, you're going to be responsible for it no matter how strongly you feel that C2 or your AD is to blame. It's just impossible to prove fault in most situations, and there's no way your AD is going to say "yea, sure, here's some free parts and a bunch of free labor, we must have messed something up, our bad." I'd be happy to give you any more info if you want. But most importantly, you have an awesome build coming along and I'm glad to see another 2.5T in the making!!


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

TrillyPop,

You actually did mention something I had not thought about. The position of the turbo.

I understand what you mean about the AD. I don't expect them to cover something that I broke (Axles, etc..) However, On the paper the warranty for the work and items are 12,000 miles or one year from date of completion. 

IF my manifold breaks and I am running their car within the specified settings then I expect it to be warrantied. This kit was recommended by the shop and they stand by it. I don't expect them to eat those words but I like having it on paper. 

Once I am done with the other motor I plan on transplanting this whole setup anyway. (Dune Buggy needs an Upgrade ) New motor will be a completely different setup. 

I got a heck of a deal this past week hard to say no.. 

Thanks for the advice

I will be sure to take you up on your offer of more info.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I second Trilly on the IC and piping setup. Got all my stuff from Summit Racing (Vibrant makes piping and all kinds of ICs) for something like $300. Not at all difficult to get fitted and good quality stuff. Good luck with the build. Can't wait to see results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> You sound like a very reasonable person and have clearly thought this through. I just wanted to give you my experience/opinion. From the beginning, I had negative experiences with C2's products and customer service. I even blame them for blowing up an engine of mine due to improperly engineered/tested parts (head spacer years ago). Therefore, I cannot recommend them to you in any way. Previous comments have been informative. A few things that you may not have thought about - which turbo will you run, and will it fit with the C2 manifold? I could not fit anything larger than a 58mm cold side because it would rub the passenger side inner axle boot and destroy my axle. Now, my car is pretty low so your results may vary, but it's a consideration. Also, it's a lot more difficult to work on the turbo when it's tucked behind the engine as opposed to above. With C2, you're stuck with a T3 flange...no option for T4 or vband which also limits turbo options. The efficiency/power capabilities of the log manifold, while it has not been directly tested and proven on the 07k as far as I'm aware, is different when compared to a tubular manifold. The last thing is just plain build quality and materials used. JDL definitely excels here, no question. I have been through a ton of ****/blowing up engine/broken parts/upgrading parts with this platform, and my honest advice would be to get the JDL stuff (or as much of it as you can). Cheap out on the IC and go to eBay...who cares what brand IC you have...make your own piping...that's an easy way to save a grand. I definitely understand your perspective of having an AD do the install and how safe that "promise" can feel, etc. But all of that can hit the fan...it's a modified car...there is no true warranty. When something breaks, you're going to be responsible for it no matter how strongly you feel that C2 or your AD is to blame. It's just impossible to prove fault in most situations, and there's no way your AD is going to say "yea, sure, here's some free parts and a bunch of free labor, we must have messed something up, our bad." I'd be happy to give you any more info if you want. But most importantly, you have an awesome build coming along and I'm glad to see another 2.5T in the making!!


This is EXACTLY where I was going. Thank you for taking the time to write that...I started to yesterday and I forgot to finish.

Buy it nice or buy it twice (note: "nice" can mean anything from fitment to quality to design to reliability, etc.).


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I'm installing a very nice turbo kit on a stock motor that just rolled past 112k. There is nothing unsound about driving it on 9-15psi (not like a savage) until I can afford to eat my cake too. I couldn't do both at once, so it'll be done in stages rather than lowering my expectations for how I want it to turn out. I know these motors are solid and I've taken great care of mine. I have zero fears of blowing my engine before I can build a better one, and I know the JDL kit will still be running strong and carrying a lifetime warranty when I can.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Should be a nice setup. Pics of the finished product, please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Yes, I'm installing a very nice turbo kit on a stock motor that just rolled past 112k. There is nothing unsound about driving it on 9-15psi (not like a savage) until I can afford to eat my cake too. I couldn't do both at once, so it'll be done in stages rather than lowering my expectations for how I want it to turn out. I know these motors are solid and I've taken great care of mine. I have zero fears of blowing my engine before I can build a better one, and I know the JDL kit will still be running strong and carrying a lifetime warranty when I can.


keep us updated. My parts are at the machine shop as we speak. Having them do some porting for me as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, um... without any intent of making this seem like a gangbang (everyone against C2 and/or their customers)....

All i want to say is: Welcome to the turbo world!

My only comment on C2 is their manifold... There sure are nicer and longer lasting things out there. Right now (install time) is the best time to change and accommodate as needed. I run a SPA manifold which has been used and proven to at least be able to fit a 6262 PTE.

the 2 biggest issues i know of with C2's manifold are:
-turbo sizing/fitment is limited
-Some have cracked due to normal use in an unreasonable time.

Location of the turbo i find it a bit irrelevant... Whether its top or bottom mounted doesnt matter much as both have pros and cons.

Having the turbo behind the engine IMO is a bit better. It sure is cumbersome to remove the turbo if needed, or to do anything there such as downpipe, clock turbo, remove and re install turbo, etc. (i'd know i've removed and reinstalled the turbo over 6 times now)
But at the same time having the turbo there means having a cooler engine bay, and having the heat source in the airflow, so that heat will flow from the back of the engine to the back and bottom of the car.

Having a top mount makes it a lot more convenient for so many other things! but then you have a big heat source in the engine bay (other than the engine). Does it makes a negative impact? Depends on many factors such as shielding, turbo size, if you have any cover/blanket for the turbo or not, and so on and on.

The point of my post: I recommend against the C2 manifold, and i wanted to illustrate a bit of light on the turbo location.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Hey, um... without any intent of making this seem like a gangbang (everyone against C2 and/or their customers)....
> 
> All i want to say is: Welcome to the turbo world!
> 
> ...


If mine cracks, I'm definitely going for the SPA manifold.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Greetings and salutations,

I've been wanting to turbo my 2.5 rabbit for a quite awhile now and have come to conclusion that I should build my piece my piece because of my financial situation. I think I'm going to get the SPA manifold and go from there. Anyone have any input on were I could source the other parts needed for a build?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got my vibrant intercooler and UJ bends from summit racing. Good prices and quality. They sell heat wrap and other useful bits for turbo setups. USP has a great selection of silicone couplers and related turbo stuff. FST has a good selection of clutches and flywheels at good prices. Good luck with the build! Lots of folks on here to help you through the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Would you ever turbo a tiptronic car?
I figured if the transmission ran into problems I could always do a manual swap.
Would emissions testing in WA be an issue?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

people who have eventually (sooner rather than later) swap to a manual tranny and then they get to enjoy (we i might say) a nice relaible car


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> people who have eventually (sooner rather than later) swap to a manual tranny and then they get to enjoy (we i might say) a nice relaible car


thygreyt, thanks for your insight. Because I don't have an appropriate work space, I can't work on a transmission swap at home so I'll have to use a shop. I have the tiptronic now, how much would you suspect it would run to swap the transmission to an 02Q (or should I look into an 02m?)? My estimate is $2500, is that about right?


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

(FYI) i hated the short gears on the GTI trans. I had a local shop custom build me a 5 speed with a TDI 5th. While a 6 is shifting i can just walk away from it. My TDI 5 has me around 1800 RPM at 57.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

KillBoxR32 said:


> (FYI) i hated the short gears on the GTI trans. I had a local shop custom build me a 5 speed with a TDI 5th. While a 6 is shifting i can just walk away from it. My TDI 5 has me around 1800 RPM at 57.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much would it run to have something like that made and installed? Sounds interesting. What if there was a 6 speed gearbox would the TDI gearset plus an additional 6th gear for cruising?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

any of you guys switch out the MAP sensor in a 09+ car while running UM 550 tune?


Peter


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> any of you guys switch out the MAP sensor in a 09+ car while running UM 550 tune?
> 
> 
> Peter


Yes, I had to swap mine since it was a 1bar sensor. UM provided me a new one with the tune


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

mk6matt said:


> Yes, I had to swap mine since it was a 1bar sensor. UM provided me a new one with the tune


Thanks. Do you happen to have the part number of the new map sensor?

Peter


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't unfortunately, They removed the part number. You could call them and see if they would be willing to tell you though.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I bet you it's a GTI MAP sensor. They look the same and have to be calibrated for at least 1 bar of boost... I could definitely be wrong though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Finally finished reading through the entire thread, took about a week of reading while at work. I noticed that there were a lot of autobots(tiptronic) that went turbo with the C2 kit on their pre-09 2.5Ls. But after that phase (like the 2nd time this thread died in 2011), there were not many tips turbo'ing anymore. Did something change? Are tips not worth turbo'ing anymore? I ask because I have a auto trans and I want to get more out of this car. Before I even think about turbo, is it more sensible to put money on other parts of the car? I have not done anything with suspension, brakes, or upgrading mounts. Should I look into getting an SRI first? So far in this thread I've seen 4(?) kits, C2, JDL, BW, and the F25, which one would be the best bang for my buck on a stock engine? This is a daily driver so I wouldn't be running high boost, probably ~10psi would be more than enough for me. I also read early on in the thread that for tip cars, a level10 torque converter upgrade is a good idea, is that still relevant to 2012 2.5Ls? Sorry for the noob questions, thanks in advance!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Finally finished reading through the entire thread, took about a week of reading while at work. I noticed that there were a lot of autobots(tiptronic) that went turbo with the C2 kit on their pre-09 2.5Ls. But after that phase (like the 2nd time this thread died in 2011), there were not many tips turbo'ing anymore. Did something change? Are tips not worth turbo'ing anymore? I ask because I have a auto trans and I want to get more out of this car. Before I even think about turbo, is it more sensible to put money on other parts of the car? I have not done anything with suspension, brakes, or upgrading mounts. Should I look into getting an SRI first? So far in this thread I've seen 4(?) kits, C2, JDL, BW, and the F25, which one would be the best bang for my buck on a stock engine? This is a daily driver so I wouldn't be running high boost, probably ~10psi would be more than enough for me. I also read early on in the thread that for tip cars, a level10 torque converter upgrade is a good idea, is that still relevant to 2012 2.5Ls? Sorry for the noob questions, thanks in advance!


The F25 isn't released yet, but might be the least expensive when it does get released. Preliminary testing puts it around 300whp range, although that was on the FrankenTT with some upgrades. Final kit may different from that figure.

The JDL kit is the only tubular manifold kit, and is meant to make good power, so it's the most expensive of the 4.

The C2 kit may have the most number (of cars) running out there, with varying levels of success. YMMV on this one.

I don't think too many people have the BW kit, and I don't think they make anymore. It made good power on the BW shop car, and I vaguely remember Jeff commenting that it made 330 or so whp on stock injectors.


Peter


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nettozx said:


> Finally finished reading through the entire thread, took about a week of reading while at work. I noticed that there were a lot of autobots(tiptronic) that went turbo with the C2 kit on their pre-09 2.5Ls. But after that phase (like the 2nd time this thread died in 2011), there were not many tips turbo'ing anymore. Did something change? Are tips not worth turbo'ing anymore? I ask because I have a auto trans and I want to get more out of this car. Before I even think about turbo, is it more sensible to put money on other parts of the car? I have not done anything with suspension, brakes, or upgrading mounts. Should I look into getting an SRI first? So far in this thread I've seen 4(?) kits, C2, JDL, BW, and the F25, which one would be the best bang for my buck on a stock engine? This is a daily driver so I wouldn't be running high boost, probably ~10psi would be more than enough for me. I also read early on in the thread that for tip cars, a level10 torque converter upgrade is a good idea, is that still relevant to 2012 2.5Ls? Sorry for the noob questions, thanks in advance!


I went with the C2 kit. I am completely happy with it. People have had trouble with C2 but not I. I called him, talked to him like an adult and he was very helpful. People have had trouble with him but I have recieved no such trouble. 

The car dynoed at 346HP 326TQ on the current tune(10lbTune). I have gotten so many mixed numbers on this forum and it seems like i am the minority. 

Golf 7 R stage 2 at a roll and I left him. 

I ran a 12.89 on the track spinning. I have 225/50/16 hossiers now. 

Tramission wise I kept the 5 speed. Everyone did the gti trans swap which in my eyes is a waste of money. My numbers are better with the 5 speed and with the TDI 5th I get way better gas mileage. 

I know people have done their research on here but I have had a different experience. I am happy with my choice. Like i said though, i am the minority. Not everyone has had the same experience. 

To answer you question: yes, i would start with supporting mods first. 

SRI, Brakes, Suspension, Catch Can, battery relocation motor mounts, 10lbs is quite a bit of power so if you dont want high boost i would run the 7lb file but i can tell you it will get addicting and 10 will start looking real good. 

I DID NOT do the light weight pulley. Some people did but i opted not to do it. No turboed car should have it but you will get mixed reviews. 

Since you have an auto i dont know much about them but most of the people on here started off with autos they can chime in with advice. 

I could go on but i can tell you my experience was awesome. 

I am going to turn my boost up once i get my 2nd tranny from the builder. I also have 500HP axles waiting to go in as well.










10lbFile


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it the 5858 your running or the 5431? thats the AR? 



I also went with C2 but I didn't share your luck in having no issues. The package was 3-4 months late, the customer service was subpar. I also didn't like their use of mild steel for all the piping for the kit, I fear it won't be long until I have issues with corrosion (I'm redoing those pipes now). I don't like the way the wastegate is set up, it uses a clamp on flex piece to connect to the DP. I had issues with this leaking under boost. The kit was also missing some parts when it did finally arrive (hoses, oil lines, etc..). I have enjoyed being boosted but I would suggest going a different route. 

I made 312/282 @ 11 psi with the 5431 .63AR on 91 octane with W/M injection (that was on C2's tune). I also have IE's SRI and 2.5" exhaust. I have since switched to UM's software but I haven't been back on the dyno yet. 



I also stuck with the 5 speed, a 6 would be nice since it has shorter ratios (even an earlier 5 speed would be an improvement). I have had a lot of clutch issues though. I started with an FX350 and that started slipping after 8-12k miles, I swapped the disk for another (the mating surfaces looked brand new), that started slipping after the same mileage and now I'm using an FX400 8 puck which I am hoping will yield better results. The culprit of the premature failure has yet to be found though.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

mk6matt said:


> Is it the 5858 your running or the 5431? thats the AR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not use C2's exhaust connector i have a custom 3" down-pipe and Custom 3" all the way back. 

The IC piping was done by blackforest. I will most likely change my tubing but not yet. 

Turbo. I played around with all the options in my head and ended up staying with the AR.63. Because of my tranny. The TDI 5th makes a BIG difference! The guys with the 5858 did the .82 because it has a later spool time and on the 5 speed without the TDI 5th you would stay in boosting range. The .82 gave you a few hundred more RPM before boost hit. That is my advantage i kept the 5 speed and i come into boost earlier and don't have to shift as often as the 6sp and with the 5th i ride around 18-1900 at 58.6MPH.

I went through a Dealer Authorized Company to order my kit. I did not have it shipped to my house. The parts came in, Which took about 3 weeks. The work began in January end of February i had the car breaking it in. 

The Clutch i got from blackforest. I got the stage 3 which is good for 400ftlb of TQ and i have not had any trouble. Chatter is noticeable but it holds the power good. But!!! I did a thousand mile break in even though it require 500 as the break in. For a thousand miles my car did not see 5k RPMs. I did a proper break in. I also have upgraded bushings, short shifter, guides etc. 

Being boosted has its downfalls but the reward was so much more for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

@KillerBoxR32, mk6matt, either of you guys running LSD?


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

In the new tranny i am but in the current one in the car no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not currently but its on the do list eventually lol


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

After reading build threads and posts in here. Everyone has had a different experience. My experience was good and my numbers met my expectations. To do or not to do. I did and i am happy. 35k for an R or 15k for a fully built 2.5T totally worth it. 

The only thing close is probably the new stage 3+ kit from apr for the 2.0t 35k plus 10k starts to add up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Love mine. Yes, I had issues with C2 but the whole thing was a very positive learning experience. Currently set to 9 psi. Not sure on the power. Bypassed the crappy C2 wastegate coupler after 2 years of exhaust leak and went open dump. Custom intercooler setup. Upgraded clutch with stock 5 speed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have around 40k on my turbo set up (custom kit). Self designed.

Not sure on what the current options for turbo kits are. Search, call, email. find out.

As for transmission: Initially people thought that level10 torque converter did the trick. They all later found out it didnt... hence why it wasnt done anymore.
Some went to further lengths than others, i think the most adamant auto user was Nikola (right? i dont remember his user name). He tried the torque converter as well as other different things. in the end he did a transmission swap.
I do not recommend you do any sort of "power build" or anything with an automatic transmission... its simply not worth it.
Talk to IMS about DSG swap... it'd be fun. They've done it. It will most likely come with a hefty price tag.

5spd vs 6spd? 6 is better, but more money. Difference can be appreciated at higher power levels. Stock 5spd diff can go kaboom (not common, but it happens). Some people have sheared gears (again, not common, and you need +400 tq) but it happens.

As for the argument of .63 or .82. I've had both.
.63 is more fun. More "instantaneous", faster building boost. lower RPM for boost. 
.82 is.... slower to build boost and other effects on the same nature.

I prefer the .82. Better for fuel economy too and the drivetrain likes it better. Fast rates of change are never good nor do they help with longevity.
Its not the same to go from 45mph to 70 mph in 5 seconds than to do it in 2 seconds. One is definietely more demanding on different parts than the other.

Anyhow, i'll stop what will inevitably be a long post. Feel free to ask all the questions you want. Thats what we are here for.



EDIT:

IC piping on C2s
No, i DO NOT LIKE C2.
That aside, and trying to be unbiased... who really cares out materials on pipes? Mild steel is cheaper, easier to weld. Sure, it WILL rust... but apply a few coats of paint and it will delay the rust. So, is it really an issue?

Exhaust pipes rust faster due to the heat cycles, high temperatures and exposure to snow/salt/rain. 
IC pipes will last 5 years (? I'm throwing a guess), maybe more with the coats of paint.

IC pipes are not a terrible place where to save a few bucks. BUT, dont use many silicones (to prevent boost leaks), just the necessary ones.


Dont save on: (turbo kit)
-turbo
-wastegate
-bov/dv
-clamps
-manifold

save on
-turbo (
-pipes (ic and post turbo)
-Silicone fittings
-oil lines
-intercooler

Most people will only drive from home to work and back. You dont need an amazing intercooler, with titanium turbo back exhaust, aluminum pipes, the best 10 layered silicone fittings, state of the art boost controller, etc.


Turbo: Dont go with a "cheap" brand. But you will most likely not need to get the billet/cnc'ed housing with the thermal coating, thermal jacket, dual ball bearing, oil+water cooled, variable speed turbo.
a nice base 30xx garret or precision 5x xx will work just well for the above mentioned purposes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gugu1981 said:


> @KillerBoxR32, mk6matt, either of you guys running LSD?


yes. wavetrack

I cant comment on how it feels compared to stock. i dont remember. but turning is an awesome experience.

There is no fix for high powered FWD... other than AWD or RWD.
You will always get torque steer and wheelspin with high power.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i have around 40k on my turbo set up (custom kit). Self designed.
> 
> Not sure on what the current options for turbo kits are. Search, call, email. find out.
> 
> ...


What gives the 6 speed the advantage at higher power levels? 6 speed has some really short gearing. At 400+ torque i wouldn't trust any stock tranny. Unless it was a TT tranny. 

I don't understand about the 45 to 70 in 5 seconds vs 2 seconds because performance is what you are after, but what i do take from it is the .82 is better for a daily than the .63. I do know without my tdi 5th my car would stay in the 3k range on the highway. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> yes. wavetrack
> 
> I cant comment on how it feels compared to stock. i dont remember. but turning is an awesome experience.
> 
> ...


I didn't do this trans I have in the car. I have a custom transmission guy right next door and he is in the process of modifying/ custom building a 5 speed for my car. 

Torque steer does not bother me. Really, it is not as bad as i thought it would be. 

I don't mind the FWD but if i turn my power up anymore i will swap AWD. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

A six speed out of a gli has long gears. 150+ in 4th depending on your redline. The physical gears are larger on the six speed. There are also more options to strengthen 6 speeds internally and externally. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> A six speed out of a gli has long gears. 150+ in 4th depending on your redline. The physical gears are larger on the six speed. There are also more options to strengthen 6 speeds internally and externally.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


That makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

materials and design. One is simply better than the other.

Thats why 5spds can shear the gars and become pulp vs 6spds going fine.

But then again, it only becomes an issue past 400 tq.
----

The speed example: I'm talking about how quickly boost builds up. On the .63 boost builds quickly. on the .82 it builds up later in the RPM range and it takes a bit to build.

once the turbo is spinning it will move you quickly. But they key difference is on the rate of change.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

thygreyt said:


> i have around 40k on my turbo set up (custom kit). Self designed.
> 
> Not sure on what the current options for turbo kits are. Search, call, email. find out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this very informative post. Would you say it is more cost effective to sell the car and buy one with a manual trans? Or find someone to do a 6spd swap? I'm only at 36k mileage at this time and I average ~8k per year, I intended to keep this car until it died.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You certainly can turbo the car while it is tip. I did and it was fine until I started trying to upgrade it. I have buddy that has put >50k turbo miles at >300whp on his tip and is still holding up. Starting to slip a bit but will be fine for a while longer while we piece together a manual swap for him. So this can buy you time while you save up/find swap parts for the manual swap. But bottom line from my experience is 
1) you can keep the tip when going turbo, and there is a good chance it will hold up fine at reasonable power levels (~300whp) for a good while
2) you will either want to or need to swap to a manual transmission at some point, so just start saving for it or start doing it right away
3) driving the car is infinitely more fun with a 6 speed
4) don't try to mod/upgrade the 09g. it is a crap transmission
5) get a 6 speed

Happy to help any way that I can.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

I live in an apartment complex, and am superbly inexperienced so I doubt I can do a 6 speed swap at home.

If I had someone do the swap for me, how much would it cost?
How does one decide 02M vs 02G?
I also considered the DSG transmission but I've heard of expensive mechatronics failures so I'm wondering if the manual 6 speed is the better option.

Is United Motorsports still manufacturing SRI's for the 2.5 or is Integrated Engineering my only option now? Any preferences?

WA state does emissions testing (no visual test, OBDII only), would an SRI/intake make me fail emissions? What about a turbo?

My intent was to do the following: Transmission swap and SRI + Intake + UM SRI tune, and then later do the turbo.
I'm just hoping that it won't cause a check engine light and/or cause me to fail WA emissions testing.

EDIT: I have a tiptronic that needs a new valvebody (only 45k mi), so instead of sinking money (~$1500) into the bad transmission I'd rather do a swap to a more reliable transmission.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Phae Phae said:


> I live in an apartment complex, and am superbly inexperienced so I doubt I can do a 6 speed swap at home.
> 
> If I had someone do the swap for me, how much would it cost?
> How does one decide 02M vs 02G?
> ...



Cost depends on the parts.... between 1k and upwards. there are many variables.
Labor is somewhat fixed at ~1-2k. Contact your local shop.

options are ANY manual from ANY vw 4 cyl. That means: 02J, 02Q (6speed from FSI), 02M (FWD), 02M (awd), 02A (5speed from 2.5 engine) and so on.
Most common ones are 02Q, 02M and 02A

SRIs: No idea. pick up the phone, search, ask.

sounds like a great plan! manual +SRI will be FUN.

No cel.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

TrillyPop said:


> You certainly can turbo the car while it is tip. I did and it was fine until I started trying to upgrade it. I have buddy that has put >50k turbo miles at >300whp on his tip and is still holding up. Starting to slip a bit but will be fine for a while longer while we piece together a manual swap for him. So this can buy you time while you save up/find swap parts for the manual swap. But bottom line from my experience is
> 1) you can keep the tip when going turbo, and there is a good chance it will hold up fine at reasonable power levels (~300whp) for a good while
> 2) you will either want to or need to swap to a manual transmission at some point, so just start saving for it or start doing it right away
> 3) driving the car is infinitely more fun with a 6 speed
> ...


Thanks for your input. Do you have any information about moving the power steering out of the way for the SRI? My car has a hydraulic steering, I did unlatch it and move it forward to fit the carbonio, but it will have to be completely relocated in order to fit an SRI.

Also, does the ECU need to be swapped for a manual ECU when doing tranny swap?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

I spoke to [email protected] a few weeks back, and he told me that they are no longer selling the 5 cylinder SRI.


Peter


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You do not need a new ecu when going manual. Just rip out all the auto tranny stuff (wiring harness, TCM) and reflash ECU. There is some relatively simple wiring that needs to be done (clutch position sensor, and reverse lights are optional).


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

TrillyPop said:


> You do not need a new ecu when going manual. Just rip out all the auto tranny stuff (wiring harness, TCM) and reflash ECU. There is some relatively simple wiring that needs to be done (clutch position sensor, and reverse lights are optional).


Thank you! I will look into piecing together a manual swap with 02Q transmission. 
Does anyone have experience with moving the hydraulic steering?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll just leave this one here


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn that's beautiful!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome, good work!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Played with the GoPro this morning on my way back from getting a sorely needed alignment. Note the total lack of grip in 2nd gear. Mostly because of crappy tires. https://vimeo.com/161377248


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, going to be installing my turbo kit soon and I have some questions that I'm sure most of you will be able to answer. The kit is a used C2 stage 2 kit. Will I need a fuel pump, if so what do you recommend ? Also does the combi valve have to be removed when installing the C2 manifold ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

I deleted my secondary air. Really easy. No power gains but it does give you some free space. 

Unless you are running 14 or more you should be ok with the factory pump. 10 lbs you shouldn't have issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

mjb8482 said:


> Played with the GoPro this morning on my way back from getting a sorely needed alignment. Note the total lack of grip in 2nd gear. Mostly because of crappy tires. https://vimeo.com/161377248
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spin in 2nd and 3rd. Unless I have my slicks on.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Just purchased the JDL kit, I will be one of you soon!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nettozx said:


> Just purchased the JDL kit, I will be one of you soon!


Welcome to the family! :beer:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Nettozx said:


> Just purchased the JDL kit, I will be one of you soon!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Just purchased the JDL kit, I will be one of you soon!


I was just at JDL today, and heard Ronnie say that 2 kits are going out tomorrow. I guess maybe one of them is yours? Congrats, welcome to the party


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> I was just at JDL today, and heard Ronnie say that 2 kits are going out tomorrow. I guess maybe one of them is yours? Congrats, welcome to the party
> 
> 
> Peter


That would be very fast service, since I placed the order just 3 days ago!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Took some pictures of her after dinner last night. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Duplicate post deleted. Stupid tapatalk.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

My turbo is arriving in 2 weeks from JDL so I wanted to go through a checklist of what I need and get some recommendations. So this is what I have now:
- things for oil and coolant change
- new spark plugs and coil packs
- bosch 550cc fuel injectors EV14 with Nippon/Denso adapters
- JDL welded the inlets/outlets on an oil pan and is sending it with the turbo kit
- upgraded my brakes this past weekend

this is what I still need:
- UM tune for 550cc
- oil catch can
- boost guage / boost controller

Am I missing anything? 
Also any recommendations for boost controller/guage and catch can?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> My turbo is arriving in 2 weeks from JDL so I wanted to go through a checklist of what I need and get some recommendations. So this is what I have now:
> - things for oil and coolant change
> - new spark plugs and coil packs
> - bosch 550cc fuel injectors with EV14 to EV1 adapters
> ...


The injector adapter that I bought was said to be EV14 to Nippon/Denso adapters. You might need to double check.

http://www.connectorsfast.com/whichones.html Here's a page with images of the various plugs, and EV1 doesn't look the same. Unplug one of your stock injectors and look at the shape of the plug on the harness side. Mine's an oval, and takes the Nippon adapter. I don't know if varying years have varying plugs, but probably worth double checking.



Peter


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> My turbo is arriving in 2 weeks from JDL so I wanted to go through a checklist of what I need and get some recommendations. So this is what I have now:
> - things for oil and coolant change
> - new spark plugs and coil packs
> - bosch 550cc fuel injectors with EV14 to EV1 adapters
> ...


I would also recommend check valve(s) so you don't boost your EVAP system. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> The injector adapter that I bought was said to be EV14 to Nippon/Denso adapters. You might need to double check.
> 
> http://www.connectorsfast.com/whichones.html Here's a page with images of the various plugs, and EV1 doesn't look the same. Unplug one of your stock injectors and look at the shape of the plug on the harness side. Mine's an oval, and takes the Nippon adapter. I don't know if varying years have varying plugs, but probably worth double checking.
> 
> ...


My mistake, I actually messaged him exactly what you told me. So I believe I got the correct ones.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mjb8482 said:


> I would also recommend check valve(s) so you don't boost your EVAP system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll add that to my buy list.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Any of you guys ever have issues with excessive oil accumulation in the catch can? Mine is set up as a block breather and crankcase breather (from IE valvecover) to catch can, and a filter on top of catch can. Everything was fine until I changed exhaust manifold, turbo, downpipe. Now it is significantly more. Nothing else happened inbetween except I run higher boost now (20-30psi), although I previously ran 30psi on old setup without these symptoms. I have been told the valve cover design is just not good for venting gas without pushing oil out. Next on my list to do is a compression test to make sure it's not blow-by through the valves....but shouldn't be. I have thought about throwing in the OE valve cover to see if it helps.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would throw on the OEM valve cover and check the difference. Back when I had a catch can I would barely get any oil. It was probably 95% water condensation. Now I just have the valve cover and block breather combined at a T with a little filter on the end. I only get a tiny bit of oil mist but hardly anything. I think it must have to do with the way that diaphragm valve in the OE valve cover works. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's how I have mine set up, if it helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> Any of you guys ever have issues with excessive oil accumulation in the catch can? Mine is set up as a block breather and crankcase breather (from IE valvecover) to catch can, and a filter on top of catch can. Everything was fine until I changed exhaust manifold, turbo, downpipe. Now it is significantly more. Nothing else happened inbetween except I run higher boost now (20-30psi), although I previously ran 30psi on old setup without these symptoms. I have been told the valve cover design is just not good for venting gas without pushing oil out. Next on my list to do is a compression test to make sure it's not blow-by through the valves....but shouldn't be. I have thought about throwing in the OE valve cover to see if it helps.


I dont have my catch can vented to atmosphere. I say it is probally water building up in the can. I am running 22 psi and dont get that much build up. 

What numbers are you turning at 30 psi? 

I am at 22-24 turning 600Hp give or take a few due to conditions.

Custom turbo manifold with precision 6766 and custom Down Pipe


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^any pics of your setup? Sounds amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Have any of you guys tried using the boost signal in the ECU? I have a android headunit and I can use the torque app while driving and it shows a boost signal active through the obdii port. Any ideas on how to send a boost signal to this so I don't have to have a separate boost gauge?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Have any of you guys tried using the boost signal in the ECU? I have a android headunit and I can use the torque app while driving and it shows a boost signal active through the obdii port. Any ideas on how to send a boost signal to this so I don't have to have a separate boost gauge?


I have a Carista unit and use OBD Fusion to see live data. It pulls manifold absolute pressure, which will give you a boost number but i can't find a way to see relative pressure. So you have to log it and do math in a spreadsheet to see boost. There is a bit of lag though, so I just rely on the analog boost gauge. 

Just my experience. What I tend to use the app for is monitoring IAT, which is really neat to see the intercooler working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys, so 4+ months later since I ordered the JDL kit, some parts finally came in, the main parts like turbo and wastegate are still not here yet, but I have most of the parts ready. I also talked to [email protected] and the tune is ready, should I just go get the tune then install injectors (or the other way around?)? 

Also how should I tap for analog boost signal? My stock PVC has the BFI "clean catch" catch can.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Hey guys, so 4+ months later since I ordered the JDL kit, some parts finally came in, the main parts like turbo and wastegate are still not here yet, but I have most of the parts ready. I also talked to [email protected] and the tune is ready, should I just go get the tune then install injectors (or the other way around?)?
> 
> Also how should I tap for analog boost signal? My stock PVC has the BFI "clean catch" catch can.


If you mean driving the car while it's partially installed, the tune must match the injector for the car to run correctly, with or without forced induction.

I have a SAI cap with tap on the intake manifold, and run the boost gauge off of that. 

Regarding your previous questions about reading the boost signal from ECU, I am running UM tune with the UM supplied MAP sensor (people are guessing that it's just the GTI sensor, but nobody knows for sure), and can read boost signal from the obd2 port on my p3cars VIDI gauge. I have switched back and forth between the digital signal (ECU signal through OBD2) and analog signal (boost tap from intake manifold) and they are within a psi or 2. I don't know if p3 VIDI does some calculation/conversion on the fly, but the data from the ECU is definitely something that can be used.


Peter


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a quick diagram I threw together that might help people with their turbo setups. I see a lot of folks missing some steps to protect the PCV and EVAP systems from boost. I'm sure someone can pretty this up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> If you mean driving the car while it's partially installed, the tune must match the injector for the car to run correctly, with or without forced induction.
> 
> I have a SAI cap with tap on the intake manifold, and run the boost gauge off of that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. For the injectors I meant can I install the injectors then safely drive to my tuner (who is 13 miles away)? Or do I go get the tune then come back home and install the injectors? Or should I just pay him to install it and tune?

You're the first person to confirm that I can pull boost signal from the ECU, Fred claimed that since the car was factory NA, I wouldn't be able to do it. Do you know if having the UM MAP sensor is required or can I use the stock one?

For the boost tap, do you think this will work for my car: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ecs-throttle-body-boost-tap-kit/005942ecs01~a/ 



mjb8482 said:


> Here's a quick diagram I threw together that might help people with their turbo setups. I see a lot of folks missing some steps to protect the PCV and EVAP systems from boost. I'm sure someone can pretty this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This picture helps a lot in giving me an idea of how everything connects up.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Thanks for your response. For the injectors I meant can I install the injectors then safely drive to my tuner (who is 13 miles away)? Or do I go get the tune then come back home and install the injectors? Or should I just pay him to install it and tune?
> 
> You're the first person to confirm that I can pull boost signal from the ECU, Fred claimed that since the car was factory NA, I wouldn't be able to do it. Do you know if having the UM MAP sensor is required or can I use the stock one?
> 
> For the boost tap, do you think this will work for my car: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ecs-throttle-body-boost-tap-kit/005942ecs01~a/



You definitely should not drive the car with the injector not matching the tune. The car will most likely not run correctly, and very possibly run either excessively rich or lean (depending on whether you run stock tune with 550 injectors or turbo tune with stock injectors). Running rich will damage the cat(whether enough to completely ruin it is unknown), and running lean will potentially damage the engine (again, to what extend is unknown).

UM claims that their tune must run their MAP sensor (and they scratched off the part number, and refuse to tell people what it is). It's considered trade secret, so I didn't push them for additional information.

For the boost tap, it depends on what you plan to do with SAI. If you are planning to remove the system, you will have to cap the port on the manifold, so http://www.ebay.com/itm/Torque-Solu...ash=item210797f71f:g:Pa4AAOSwT6pVxTDm&vxp=mtr becomes perfect for the situation. 

Plan out the plumbing first and then you can decide on how to setup the boost gauge.


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> You definitely should not drive the car with the injector not matching the tune. The car will most likely not run correctly, and very possibly run either excessively rich or lean (depending on whether you run stock tune with 550 injectors or turbo tune with stock injectors). Running rich will damage the cat(whether enough to completely ruin it is unknown), and running lean will potentially damage the engine (again, to what extend is unknown).
> 
> UM claims that their tune must run their MAP sensor (and they scratched off the part number, and refuse to tell people what it is). It's considered trade secret, so I didn't push them for additional information.
> 
> ...


In that case, ill bring the injectors with me when I go get the tune and have it done there. 

If the UM MAP sensor is a must, is it included in the tune pricing? Or is that something extra I should buy?

I was planning on leaving the SAI intact if I don't have to do anything with it.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> In that case, ill bring the injectors with me when I go get the tune and have it done there.
> 
> If the UM MAP sensor is a must, is it included in the tune pricing? Or is that something extra I should buy?
> 
> I was planning on leaving the SAI intact if I don't have to do anything with it.


the MAP sensor is included in the price of the turbo tune from UM. If you plan to leave the SAI intact, then perhaps something like this http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/qqIAAOSw7ehXTcS~/s-l1600.jpg. 


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> the MAP sensor is included in the price of the turbo tune from UM. If you plan to leave the SAI intact, then perhaps something like this http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/qqIAAOSw7ehXTcS~/s-l1600.jpg.
> 
> 
> Peter


Thanks, I purchased this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boost-Tap-2-0TFSI-FSI-TSI-Boost-Tap-Kit-VW-AUDI-/321945819856.
Got the ECS gauge with the offset column pod, and setup an appointment for the tune. Now to wait for JDL to ship the rest of the parts.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Question, is it ok to bolt on the turbo kit before I get the tune and keep the wastegate on the lowest possible psi?

Edit: after some research it seems that I should be able to drive safely as long as I stay in low rpm's (under 3k), since I have a 0.82AR that should give me more leeway also, correct? I'm just wondering because I will have free time in the upcoming week, but after that I won't for a long while.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you going to wait to install the larger injectors? I'd be careful driving with the different injectors and no tune. Not sure what would happen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh and please post pics of your setup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Question, is it ok to bolt on the turbo kit before I get the tune and keep the wastegate on the lowest possible psi?
> 
> Edit: after some research it seems that I should be able to drive safely as long as I stay in low rpm's (under 3k), since I have a 0.82AR that should give me more leeway also, correct? I'm just wondering because I will have free time in the upcoming week, but after that I won't for a long while.


I drove my car home from JDL in Phoenix to LA like that (400 miles). I think you are planning to get the JDL kit and lives in socal too, right?(although you may not be as crazy as I am, planning to have JDL install the kit 400 miles away from home) I had the turbo kit installed with 15psi wastegate spring, stock injector, and stock tune, and managed to get home safely. Just be SUPER SUPER light on gas and make sure it never goes into boost. Low RPM isn't always the best thing. For example, it's better to be at 3k rpm and 1/4 throttle than at 1k rpm and full throttle. This is especially important going up hills (Chiriaco Summit). If you have an AFR gauge to help you keep an eye on things, that's even better. In short, do-able, but be really careful (full disclaimer about not being responsible if you blow your engine up, etc etc etc)

And if you are going to drive like that, you might as well have the correct spring in the wastegate pre-installed. Taking out the wastegate on a top-mount kit (JDL) is a major pain in the ass. UM recommended that I start with a 7.5 psi spring, and use a boost controller to up the boost after it's safely running on 7.5 psi and fuel trim logged to make sure there is enough fuel to go higher. So I had to take the wastegate out at home, took me 6-8 hours, and had my hands and the wastegate all scratched up, trying to get it out of the car. And to put it all back, everything's v-band (meaning you can turn it from 0 to 360 degrees and anywhere in between), making it extremely difficult to line things up correctly. So if you can avoid that, I would definitely recommend that you do(avoid it).

Good luck, and enjoy the experience.


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mjb8482 said:


> Are you going to wait to install the larger injectors? I'd be careful driving with the different injectors and no tune. Not sure what would happen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked about that earlier to see if it was safe, and it's not so I will be doing injectors and tune at the same time and keep the stock injectors on for now.



mjb8482 said:


> Oh and please post pics of your setup!
> My current setup? (before turbo)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gugu1981 said:


> I drove my car home from JDL in Phoenix to LA like that (400 miles). I think you are planning to get the JDL kit and lives in socal too, right?(although you may not be as crazy as I am, planning to have JDL install the kit 400 miles away from home) I had the turbo kit installed with 15psi wastegate spring, stock injector, and stock tune, and managed to get home safely. Just be SUPER SUPER light on gas and make sure it never goes into boost. Low RPM isn't always the best thing. For example, it's better to be at 3k rpm and 1/4 throttle than at 1k rpm and full throttle. This is especially important going up hills (Chiriaco Summit). If you have an AFR gauge to help you keep an eye on things, that's even better. In short, do-able, but be really careful (full disclaimer about not being responsible if you blow your engine up, etc etc etc)
> 
> And if you are going to drive like that, you might as well have the correct spring in the wastegate pre-installed. Taking out the wastegate on a top-mount kit (JDL) is a major pain in the ass. UM recommended that I start with a 7.5 psi spring, and use a boost controller to up the boost after it's safely running on 7.5 psi and fuel trim logged to make sure there is enough fuel to go higher. So I had to take the wastegate out at home, took me 6-8 hours, and had my hands and the wastegate all scratched up, trying to get it out of the car. And to put it all back, everything's v-band (meaning you can turn it from 0 to 360 degrees and anywhere in between), making it extremely difficult to line things up correctly. So if you can avoid that, I would definitely recommend that you do(avoid it).
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm in SoCal and getting the JDL kit and tuning at fourseasons, but I will be doing the install myself. I do have an AFR reading on my headunit, it seems to stay around 14.7 on throttle and jump up to 29 when I let off (this is non-turbo'd). What differences should I be looking for in AFR?. 7.5psi spring and stay off throttle got it. 
I'm going to attempt the install next weekend (assuming the turbo and wastegate come in before that). But if the UM MAP sensor comes in earlier than that then I might be able to get the tune before install. What would really help is if you can post pictures of your setup since you have the same kit, I will get a really good idea of where each of the pieces go and where they sit.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Would love to see before and after!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> I asked about that earlier to see if it was safe, and it's not so I will be doing injectors and tune at the same time and keep the stock injectors on for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What pictures do you need? I will try to take some for you.

[email protected] told to to let up if I am in boost and getting AFR higher than 13. It's usually around 11.8-12 when I'm on the throttle and boosting.












Peter


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking good! Very clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mjb8482 said:


> Would love to see before and after!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is how mine looks right now. My stock headlight screws didn't work on winpower headlights so I ziptied them until I can source those.











gugu1981 said:


> What pictures do you need? I will try to take some for you.
> [email protected] told to to let up if I am in boost and getting AFR higher than 13. It's usually around 11.8-12 when I'm on the throttle and boosting.
> Peter


Thanks for the numbers. If you have any pictures of how the intercooler is mounted and where the pipes from those route to would help.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Thanks for the numbers. If you have any pictures of how the intercooler is mounted and where the pipes from those route to would help.



The intercooler pipe goes out of the turbo going downwards, then goes towards the passenger side directly below the axle. Then it turns 90 degrees and goes towards the front of the car just under the passenger side frame rail. 

I have not yet had any need to take the frontend apart since the turbo kit was installed by JDL, so I cannot give you much details. Looking around in the front, I can see a bolt on the bumper support above each end tank, with what appears to be a bracket that goes behind the intercooler. So I think JDL drilled a hole on each side of the bumper support(and also cut away a piece so the heat exchanger area can clear), used a spacer behind the bumper support to position the intercooler(fore and aft), and basically "hang" the intercooler from those 2 points.











Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> The intercooler pipe goes out of the turbo going downwards, then goes towards the passenger side directly below the axle. Then it turns 90 degrees and goes towards the front of the car just under the passenger side frame rail.
> 
> I have not yet had any need to take the frontend apart since the turbo kit was installed by JDL, so I cannot give you much details. Looking around in the front, I can see a bolt on the bumper support above each end tank, with what appears to be a bracket that goes behind the intercooler. So I think JDL drilled a hole on each side of the bumper support(and also cut away a piece so the heat exchanger area can clear), used a spacer behind the bumper support to position the intercooler(fore and aft), and basically "hang" the intercooler from those 2 points.
> Peter


Thanks for the info. 
As for the boost gauge, where are you guys mounting it? I bought a steering column pod but I didn't like how cheap and out of place it looked, and because it forced the wheel to be telescoped out a little. I wasn't able to find a vent pod that works on my car.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Thanks for the info.
> As for the boost gauge, where are you guys mounting it? I bought a steering column pod but I didn't like how cheap and out of place it looked, and because it forced the wheel to be telescoped out a little. I wasn't able to find a vent pod that works on my car.


I run a p3cars VIDI myself, and they make one for mk6 jetta as well.
http://www.p3cars.com/shop/vw/vw-jetta-jsw-gli/vw-mk6-jetta-gli-p3-vent-gauge/











Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> I run a p3cars VIDI myself, and they make one for mk6 jetta as well.
> http://www.p3cars.com/shop/vw/vw-jetta-jsw-gli/vw-mk6-jetta-gli-p3-vent-gauge/
> 
> Peter


Cool, i'll look into getting that and return my ECS one. Boost tap came in, still no word on turbo and wastegate from JDL.

Edit: JDL just contacted me, turbo, wastegate, downpipe reducer, and p3 gauge should all be here monday.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

So I started the install and I have a question about what I connect all the small hoses to. The wastegate has 2 ports, one on the top and one on the bottom-side, I'm assuming the top port connects to the turbo's compressor housing, right? And the other one is if I add a boost controller it would connect to that? Also the blow off valve has a port also, I'm thinking that just connects to my boost tap since my boost tap has 3 ports, I connect one to the bov and the other to boost gauge. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dandaman919 (Jul 29, 2015)

*what turbo did you guys use?*

in the process of gathering parts for my 2.5 turbo build and wondering what turbo to get. I'm not looking to make crazy power or spend crazy money. just a nice budget turbo that isnt crappy and will fit a t3 manifold


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> So I started the install and I have a question about what I connect all the small hoses to. The wastegate has 2 ports, one on the top and one on the bottom-side, I'm assuming the top port connects to the turbo's compressor housing, right? And the other one is if I add a boost controller it would connect to that? Also the blow off valve has a port also, I'm thinking that just connects to my boost tap since my boost tap has 3 ports, I connect one to the bov and the other to boost gauge. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Bottom port of wastegate is connected to the your boost reference if you want to run the wastegate spring pressure. You use the top port if you are using some form of boost controller. 

Bov should be fine to just connect to the boost tap



Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Dandaman919 said:


> in the process of gathering parts for my 2.5 turbo build and wondering what turbo to get. I'm not looking to make crazy power or spend crazy money. just a nice budget turbo that isnt crappy and will fit a t3 manifold


I think for a reasonable price the pte 5858 is the sweet spot for these motors. I would get a bb 5858 if I were doing it over. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> Bottom port of wastegate is connected to the your boost reference if you want to run the wastegate spring pressure. You use the top port if you are using some form of boost controller.
> 
> Bov should be fine to just connect to the boost tap
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Bov -> Boost tap got it

For the wastegate I'm not sure if I understand. Do you mean top-port -> turbo or bottom-port -> turbo? I don't have a boost controller (yet) so I'm going to be running wastegate spring pressure, so where would I connect the other one to?


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

So I'm having some trouble getting the wastegate downpipe and the downpipe off the turbo to fit at once. I left everything loose so I can spin it inside the vband clamps to adjust and I can't seem to get the wastegate pipe out of the way enough for the turbo-downpipe to sit flush against the turbo.
Here are some pictures of what I'm talking about:
Here is the downpipe as close as I can get it:








Here you can see the wastegate pipe is hitting the downpipe and blocking it from being able to turn towards the back of the car








Wastegate is facing towards turbo (turbo not installed in this picture)









Also, I have one more question. The stock exhaust manifold had a sensor(oxygen?) on it, but the jdl manifold doesn't, what do I do with it??

Edit: ok I may have an idea, but its 4am so I'll attempt it later. I didn't try to get the downpipe on the other side of the wastegate pipe yet (probably because I would have to remove the wastegate pipe to do that, and I was being lazy).


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Bottom port of the wastegate connected to the turbo. Top port left open. The o2 sensor that was on your exhaust manifold now goes on the downpipe. Not sure about your fitment issues. Good luck!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> Bottom port of the wastegate connected to the turbo. Top port left open. The o2 sensor that was on your exhaust manifold now goes on the downpipe. Not sure about your fitment issues. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Downpipe only has two spots for o2 sensor and they are further down so the one from the engine bay won't reach. The curve pipe that connects the turbo and downpipe doesn't have a o2 slot, neither does the manifold. So I'm not sure what I should do with it.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Downpipe only has two spots for o2 sensor and they are further down so the one from the engine bay won't reach. The curve pipe that connects the turbo and downpipe doesn't have a o2 slot, neither does the manifold. So I'm not sure what I should do with it.


You can extend the wires. That o2 sensor just needs to be before the catalytic converter if you have one. 

I had picked up a replacement Bosch o2 sensor at some point part number: 17480. The wires on it were quite a bit longer than the stock o2 sensor. So that may be another option. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> You can extend the wires. That o2 sensor just needs to be before the catalytic converter if you have one.
> 
> I had picked up a replacement Bosch o2 sensor at some point part number: 17480. The wires on it were quite a bit longer than the stock o2 sensor. So that may be another option.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


The problem is there's only 2 bungs for sensors and I have 3 sensors, 2 in the exhaust area and one in the engine bay. Both of the bungs are before the cat.

Also tried fitment by removing wastegate pipe and installing downpipe, still no go. There's no way for both pipes to fit, i'll probably have to get one custom fabricated.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> The problem is there's only 2 bungs for sensors and I have 3 sensors, 2 in the exhaust area and one in the engine bay. Both of the bungs are after the cat.
> 
> Also tried fitment by removing wastegate pipe and installing downpipe, still no go. There's no way for both pipes to fit, i'll probably have to get one custom fabricated.


Cali car? The only sensor that matters for how the car runs is the one pre cat. You need to add a bung per cat if it is not there. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> Cali car? The only sensor that matters for how the car runs is the one pre cat. You need to add a bung per cat if it is not there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Yup Cali car. 
I'm having some more fitment issues. 
There's a circular thing in the way of fitting the intake silicon adapter, there's no way around it. 









At this point, I'm having so much trouble with fitment that I'm not sure that this kit was made for mk6 2.5l but for mk5 maybe.
As of this moment I'm thinking of reverting to stock and maybe have a shop try.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Yup Cali car.
> I'm having some more fitment issues.
> There's a circular thing in the way of fitting the intake silicon adapter, there's no way around it.
> 
> ...


Ya, Cali cars have 3 O2 sensors. Cannot speak to the design of the kit, that circular thing is part of the secondary air injection system, on my car I removed the entire system. Integrated engineering makes block off plates for that. That may be a requirement to install the kit. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> Ya, Cali cars have 3 O2 sensors. Cannot speak to the design of the kit, that circular thing is part of the secondary air injection system, on my car I removed the entire system. Integrated engineering makes block off plates for that. That may be a requirement to install the kit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Oh that's what that is. I see, i'll look into that. For now i'll just return the car to how it was so I can get to work on Monday. It sucks not being able to have a second car.
Thanks!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

does your downpipe not look like that with 3 ports? BTW, that's a flexpipe, and not a cat. Did you specifically ask them to add a cat to your kit?




edit:
actually, i only have 2 bungs as well, and my car is definitely a CA car. Not too sure where the third sensor is/would be/whether i even had it
I did have a cat put in. The mesh area is flex pipe, and you can see the cat to the left side of the first picture. So I have 1 sensor before, and 1 after. Not sure if there's one in the bay.





Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> does your downpipe not look like that with 3 ports? BTW, that's a flexpipe, and not a cat. Did you specifically ask them to add a cat to your kit?
> 
> edit:
> actually, i only have 2 bungs as well, and my car is definitely a CA car. Not too sure where the third sensor is/would be/whether i even had it
> ...


Yes, I did get them to add a cat, but they made 2 bungs before the cat both next to each other.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Yes, I did get them to add a cat, but they made 2 bungs before the cat both next to each other.


Edit, never mind, I didn't read that right. Looks like you are missing two after the cat. You can use that extra one before for an wide band sensor and gauge, or plug it. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> Edit, never mind, I didn't read that right. Looks like you are missing two after the cat. You can use that extra one before for an wide band sensor and gauge, or plug it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Well since I have 3 sensors, I could get an extension for the engine bay one and put it in the first slot, and then put the precat one in the second slot. I would have to get a third bung made for the postcat sensor. That would work right?

Also, I didn't get to this part of the install, but where would the oil feed connect to on the engine? JDL supplied a -4an line with 1/8" adapter for the oil feed.

I'm waiting for JDL to respond about fitment before buying the SAI block off.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Well since I have 3 sensors, I could get an extension for the engine bay one and put it in the first slot, and then put the precat one in the second slot. I would have to get a third bung made for the postcat sensor. That would work right?
> 
> Also, I didn't get to this part of the install, but where would the oil feed connect to on the engine? JDL supplied a -4an line with 1/8" adapter for the oil feed.
> 
> I'm waiting for JDL to respond about fitment before buying the SAI block off.


You should be able to take it to an exhaust shop to weld a bung on. 

So your car stock was, one 02 on the exhaust manifold, one pre cat and one after the cat?

For the oil fitting, 1/8"NPT should be for the port into the turbo. There is a port on the side of the head by the coolant ball but iirc that was m10X1.0. I am assuming that is where the kit was designed to get oil.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

killerbunny said:


> You should be able to take it to an exhaust shop to weld a bung on.
> 
> So your car stock was, one 02 on the exhaust manifold, one pre cat and one after the cat?
> 
> ...


Yup that's correct.
I see, that's probably it since the line is very short.
Thanks!


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Today I was finally able to get a hold of JDL and since they didn't tell me I would need to remove my SAI they said they would cover a block off plate for me from IE. And for the other issues like the wastegate pipe not fitting and the o2 sensor slots being off on the downpipe they said they would cover costs of fabrication or I could ship it to them. So I talked to [email protected] and he's just going to get the things fabbed and install it for me cause he doesn't recommend driving with larger injectors and tune or driving back without the tune.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Just an update, JDL should be shipping me a bung for post-cat o2 sensor, some piping for remaking the wastegate pipe, IE SAI block off kit, and a o2 extension so the engine bay sensor can reach the bung on downpipe. The MAP sensor from UM came and i'll be hopefully getting everything fabricated and installed next week at FST.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> Here you can see the wastegate pipe is hitting the downpipe and blocking it from being able to turn towards the back of the car


I hate to be that guy, but you tried installing the WG dump tube in the wrong position. It appears that you had it pointing straight down behind the oil pan. It actually goes into the exhaust tunnel and dumps at an angle BEHIND the subframe. Here's my uninstalled JDL kit (mocked up based on pics of a kit JDL installed in-house). If you don't trust my pics, there are some on the 2.5l group on facebook that clearly show it installed where I described. The way you had it, the turbo-to-intercooler charge pipe has nowhere to go either. Not trying to be a dick at all, hope this helps.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0112h3wfafsbj9z/DSCF1466%20%282%29.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8halumfllmo0z4/DSCF1495%20%282%29.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5zgnr0s7fvi180h/DSCF1496%20%282%29%20-%20Copy.JPG?dl=0


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I hate to be that guy, but ...


There was an issue with his setup that even with the pipes re-oriented the dumptube wasn't going to work. The pipe work on these kits is extremely tight around the manifold and unfortunately somebody (who no longer works for JDL) didn't pay close enough attention to the fixtures to allow everything to work as it was originally designed. Once a new dumptube is created he should be up and running in no time. From now on, Jesse will be building all of the 2.5L kits so we don't have issues like this in the future :thumbup:


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I hate to be that guy, but you tried installing the WG dump tube in the wrong position. It appears that you had it pointing straight down behind the oil pan. It actually goes into the exhaust tunnel and dumps at an angle BEHIND the subframe. Here's my uninstalled JDL kit (mocked up based on pics of a kit JDL installed in-house). If you don't trust my pics, there are some on the 2.5l group on facebook that clearly show it installed where I described. The way you had it, the turbo-to-intercooler charge pipe has nowhere to go either. Not trying to be a dick at all, hope this helps.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0112h3wfafsbj9z/DSCF1466 (2).JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8halumfllmo0z4/DSCF1495 (2).JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5zgnr0s7fvi180h/DSCF1496 (2) - Copy.JPG?dl=0


I did try to make it go into the exhaust tunnel but it hits the top where that bar and heat shielding is and won't fit. Your pictures are helpful though, thanks!
I'm going to be having FST install the kit since I don't have the time to do it myself anymore. We agreed upon merging the wastegate dump into the exhaust when its refabbed.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't mind me, I'm just here for the reading material and future research.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> I run a p3cars VIDI myself, and they make one for mk6 jetta as well.
> http://www.p3cars.com/shop/vw/vw-jetta-jsw-gli/vw-mk6-jetta-gli-p3-vent-gauge/
> 
> Peter


I got the gauge installed into the vent, but didn't wire it yet. How did you wire it? I'm assuming the dimmer wire goes into the gray wire on the euro switch and the other two into the fuse box. But I'm not 100% sure of the pin out of the euro switch and I couldn't find anything online on it. I have the large connector euro switch, not the small one.

In other news, IE block off plate, bungs for o2 sensor, new piping, v-band lip came in from JDL. They didn't get me an o2 extension so i'll have to get that myself. FST told me to buy an Audi B7 RS4 fuel pump and BFI stage 1 mounts, so I got those as well. Going to drop off the car next week to get everything installed and change fuel filter and transmission fluid. Also I think I will go with a cheap manual boost controller to leave in the engine bay since I won't be adjusting it often.

I also had an idea of installing a Y-pipe with a electronic controlled throttle valve (I believe its called a exhaust cut out valve). It's like a by-pass for the exhaust to be free flowing when you want it to, like on a track, and still retain the ability stay quiet and restricted for daily driving. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> I got the gauge installed into the vent, but didn't wire it yet. How did you wire it? I'm assuming the dimmer wire goes into the gray wire on the euro switch and the other two into the fuse box. But I'm not 100% sure of the pin out of the euro switch and I couldn't find anything online on it. I have the large connector euro switch, not the small one.


I didn't wire the dimmer on mine, so it's just a single OBD connection, nothing else to wire up.



Nettozx said:


> In other news, IE block off plate, bungs for o2 sensor, new piping, v-band lip came in from JDL. They didn't get me an o2 extension so i'll have to get that myself. FST told me to buy an Audi B7 RS4 fuel pump and BFI stage 1 mounts, so I got those as well. Going to drop off the car next week to get everything installed and change fuel filter and transmission fluid. Also I think I will go with a cheap manual boost controller to leave in the engine bay since I won't be adjusting it often.


Did FST say anything about how the RS4 fuel pump is going to be wired up and mounted? whether it's a drop-in replacement or something that'll take additional work?



Nettozx said:


> I also had an idea of installing a Y-pipe with a electronic controlled throttle valve (I believe its called a exhaust cut out valve). It's like a by-pass for the exhaust to be free flowing when you want it to, like on a track, and still retain the ability stay quiet and restricted for daily driving. Any thoughts on this?


how big is the rest of your exhaust system? I don't have any input on this matter, but have wondered whether an electric cutout would be the best of both worlds. Having a 2.5" exhaust to minimize noise on day-to-day driving, and having the cutout open when I know I am going to be driving it hard. The only thing is that most electric cutout valves I've seen is a slow motorized valve that takes 2-3 seconds to open, so it's not an "hit it for instant growl" thing. Although 2-3 second isn't all that bad either in most situations. But when you need to merge or accelerate in a pinch, needing to hit a switch to open the valve for extra power is going to be a handful, not to mention the wait. Again, I don't have any useful input, but do have those points that I would love to discuss with someone who have first hand experience.


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> I didn't wire the dimmer on mine, so it's just a single OBD connection, nothing else to wire up.


Oh I see, you got the multi-functional one. Mine is just analog boost gauge so it doesn't have OBD connection, just 3 wires.



gugu1981 said:


> Did FST say anything about how the RS4 fuel pump is going to be wired up and mounted? whether it's a drop-in replacement or something that'll take additional work?


They did not, but it looks like it would be a drop in. http://www.fourseasontuning.com/8e0919051cq-in-tank-fuel-pump-audi-b7-rs4.html



gugu1981 said:


> how big is the rest of your exhaust system? I don't have any input on this matter, but have wondered whether an electric cutout would be the best of both worlds. Having a 2.5" exhaust to minimize noise on day-to-day driving, and having the cutout open when I know I am going to be driving it hard. The only thing is that most electric cutout valves I've seen is a slow motorized valve that takes 2-3 seconds to open, so it's not an "hit it for instant growl" thing. Although 2-3 second isn't all that bad either in most situations. But when you need to merge or accelerate in a pinch, needing to hit a switch to open the valve for extra power is going to be a handful, not to mention the wait. Again, I don't have any useful input, but do have those points that I would love to discuss with someone who have first hand experience.
> 
> 
> Peter


After the 3" downpipe, the rest is 2.5" AWE exhaust. I did some research and it looks like my choices would be between QTP or DMH. Most people don't seem to have problems for years, but eventually they will start to leak. I'll ask FST and see if they have any experience with them.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Did FST say anything about how the RS4 fuel pump is going to be wired up and mounted? whether it's a drop-in replacement or something that'll take additional work?


The RS4 Pump did not drop into my golf. Our pumps top hat and basket are parallel while the RS4 basket is on an angle. However if you get a newer model pump with the removable top then you can swap the tops between baskets. When you swap the tops you can pull the fuel level sensor off with it and it fits into the RS4 basket, Then the only wires that require connecting are the power and ground for the pump. The RS4 also has a different connector and fuel level sensor but swapping tops remedies that problem.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mk6matt said:


> Did FST say anything about how the RS4 fuel pump is going to be wired up and mounted? whether it's a drop-in replacement or something that'll take additional work?
> 
> 
> The RS4 Pump did not drop into my golf. Our pumps top hat and basket are parallel while the RS4 basket is on an angle. However if you get a newer model pump with the removable top then you can swap the tops between baskets. When you swap the tops you can pull the fuel level sensor off with it and it fits into the RS4 basket, Then the only wires that require connecting are the power and ground for the pump. The RS4 also has a different connector and fuel level sensor but swapping tops remedies that problem.


My car is still with them so I might call them tonight to check on the progress and ask about it, if not they said the car should be done tomorrow so i'll ask when I pick it up.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> Did FST say anything about how the RS4 fuel pump is going to be wired up and mounted? whether it's a drop-in replacement or something that'll take additional work?
> 
> Peter


Exactly as mk6matt said, the top was swapped and then it became a drop in replacement.

In other news, FST came across some more problems. There wasn't place for the breather hose on the intake, so they had to make that and i'll have to call JDL and let them know about that. Also the intercooler piping had to be modified a bit also. FST removed the resonator on my AWE exhaust and extended the 3" from the downpipe by 2 feet and added the Y-pipe before the first muffler where the QTP cutout will be. They also made the two bungs required for the downpipe. So hopefully the car is done by tomorrow.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nettozx said:


> Exactly as mk6matt said, the top was swapped and then it became a drop in replacement.


If you think of it, do you think you could ask them how they capped the 2nd inlet off? Its the one thats meant to be fed over the hump in the tank.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mk6matt said:


> If you think of it, do you think you could ask them how they capped the 2nd inlet off? Its the one thats meant to be fed over the hump in the tank.


I'll remember to ask when I talk to them again. For now, car isn't done yet, it runs but the UM tune is throwing transmission codes and Jeff left for vacation, so they're trying to get a hold of him.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

mk6matt said:


> If you think of it, do you think you could ask them how they capped the 2nd inlet off? Its the one thats meant to be fed over the hump in the tank.


all this seems rather cumbersome.... swapping tops... messing with wiring... capping off ports....

I am glad I went with a drop-in replacement sending unit, reusing the stock basket and stock wiring.


Peter


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not sure it was worth it but both options were about equal price wise. My local audi dealer could get me the pump more faster as well. I may switch to some kind of universal pump next year though if /I can't fix the issues.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

mk6matt said:


> I'm not sure it was worth it but both options were about equal price wise. My local audi dealer could get me the pump more faster as well. I may switch to some kind of universal pump next year though if /I can't fix the issues.


I was talking about drop-in replacement sending units that is designed specifically for VW's. The 2 in mind are the deatschwerks dw65v and HighFlow Fuels HFP-A35HV. I am using the HFP-A35HV, and it works just fine. No messing with wires, no figuring out what ports to cap off, and i believe it's WAY cheaper than OEM RS4 pump. 

Getting the pump at the local dealer(if in stock) is definitely a plus, but the headaches and research after to make it work seems to negate any time saved...


Peter


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> I was talking about drop-in replacement sending units that is designed specifically for VW's. The 2 in mind are the deatschwerks dw65v and HighFlow Fuels HFP-A35HV. I am using the HFP-A35HV, and it works just fine. No messing with wires, no figuring out what ports to cap off, and i believe it's WAY cheaper than OEM RS4 pump.
> 
> Getting the pump at the local dealer(if in stock) is definitely a plus, but the headaches and research after to make it work seems to negate any time saved...
> 
> ...


I was talking about the DW one, but I had never seen the HFP-A35HV before. With the exchange rate + shipping to Canada they were pretty close to on par for me price wise, and at the time my understanding was that the RS4 would be drop in with minor mods lol. Not the case. I would've done the drop in knowing what I know now for sure. But if I can't remedy the RS4 unit then I may build one from scratch so I can use any pump.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mk6matt said:


> If you think of it, do you think you could ask them how they capped the 2nd inlet off? Its the one thats meant to be fed over the hump in the tank.


Got a call from them today, car is running fine now, they're gonna do some final tuning adjustments and I might be able to pick it up tomorrow after work.

For the fuel pump they said they used a steel pipe and clamped it for the second inlet.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mk6matt said:


> If you think of it, do you think you could ask them how they capped the 2nd inlet off? Its the one thats meant to be fed over the hump in the tank.


There's still problems with the car on low throttle so they're checking on that. They're going to check the fuel pump again, so I asked them to take a picture of what they did so I can post it here for you.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nettozx said:


> There's still problems with the car on low throttle so they're checking on that. They're going to check the fuel pump again, so I asked them to take a picture of what they did so I can post it here for you.


Awesome, Thanks a lot! :beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is anybody on here bagged with a bottom mount kit? Planning out my second 2.5T build on a bagged mk6 golf and want to see if turbo will clear the axle or if I have to do something different with the suspension. The kit came with the car never installed, so I'm 90% there. 

Pic of my old 2.5T Jetta (sold) and new mk6. 










Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

mk6matt said:


> Awesome, Thanks a lot! :beer:


They didn't get me a picture, but they told me they took it out and melted the second inlet shut, and that solved the problem. 

Picking up the car tomorrow morning, really excited.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Cars been running great for the most part. I have it set to a 7.5psi spring with a manual boost controller setting it at 12psi. I'll have to consider getting wider tires because I get lots of wheel spin. Currently my fuel level sensor is stuck, so I can't tell how far I am from empty. There's also this low frequency vibration at idle. Other than that I'm so happy to have my car back.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Two things that came up since I've been driving the car. Every now and then the car stops boosting, like I went to work in the morning and it was running fine and after I pushed it a little near the end of my trip, for the last few mins of my drive it wouldn't get into boost anymore. I thought I popped off a vacuum hose, after work I went home (still with no boost) and checked all the hoses, couldn't find a leak. Went to the theater (still no boost) then on the way home boost returned. Since then I've noticed that sometimes it's able to get into boost and sometimes it's not. Also that first night after work I noticed that the fuel pump ran for around 5mins after the car was off, I haven't seen it happen since.

edit: Car was working fine, went and got groceries then headed to get gas. After getting gas, car not able to get boost.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Two things that came up since I've been driving the car. Every now and then the car stops boosting, like I went to work in the morning and it was running fine and after I pushed it a little near the end of my trip, for the last few mins of my drive it wouldn't get into boost anymore. I thought I popped off a vacuum hose, after work I went home (still with no boost) and checked all the hoses, couldn't find a leak. Went to the theater (still no boost) then on the way home boost returned. Since then I've noticed that sometimes it's able to get into boost and sometimes it's not. Also that first night after work I noticed that the fuel pump ran for around 5mins after the car was off, I haven't seen it happen since.
> 
> edit: Car was working fine, went and got groceries then headed to get gas. After getting gas, car not able to get boost.


have someone jab the throttle (doesn't need to be high, just 1500-2000rpm would do) while you have the hood open and check to see if the piston in the BOV is moving freely. The grease in mine was dried, and the piston was slightly sticky. It wasn't enough to cause no boost condition, but was making a noise when i shut the engine off(as the valve closes). I opened it up, greased it, and then put it all back together, and it is silent after.


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> have someone jab the throttle (doesn't need to be high, just 1500-2000rpm would do) while you have the hood open and check to see if the piston in the BOV is moving freely. The grease in mine was dried, and the piston was slightly sticky. It wasn't enough to cause no boost condition, but was making a noise when i shut the engine off(as the valve closes). I opened it up, greased it, and then put it all back together, and it is silent after.
> 
> 
> Peter


Thanks, i'll look into that. I suspected the BOV because I might have to change the inner spring on it from what I read because mine stays slightly open at idle. Does yours stay open at idle?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Thanks, i'll look into that. I suspected the BOV because I might have to change the inner spring on it from what I read because mine stays slightly open at idle. Does yours stay open at idle?


The BOV piston is open about halfway at idle (fully warmed up).

according to http://www.tialsport.com/documents/w3_tial_qqr_sp.pdf, we should be using the plain spring for our cars(based on idle vacuum).

Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> The BOV piston is open about halfway at idle (fully warmed up).
> 
> according to http://www.tialsport.com/documents/w3_tial_qqr_sp.pdf, we should be using the plain spring for our cars(based on idle vacuum).
> 
> Peter


Oh if it's suppose to stay open then I might have the correct spring, I have around -18.0 vacuum at idle. I'll try greasing it and see if that fixes my problem, did you just use regular silicone grease?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nettozx said:


> Oh if it's suppose to stay open then I might have the correct spring, I have around -18.0 vacuum at idle. I'll try greasing it and see if that fixes my problem, did you just use regular silicone grease?


I have a tub of Mobil1 Synthetic grease at home that I've had for years, I just used that.


Peter


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

gugu1981 said:


> I have a tub of Mobil1 Synthetic grease at home that I've had for years, I just used that.
> 
> 
> Peter


I purchased exactly that and greased it through the gaps around the bov, it seems to have fixed the no boost problem. So you were right, it was getting stuck open.

I still feel like its leaking boost and not holding it, and it seems to cap off for every gear. This is what I mean: in 2nd it stops at 1-2psi, 3rd 2-4psi, 4th 5-7psi, 5th 8-9psi, 6th 10-12psi, these are all variable values in those ranges. Lets say if I'm in second and just shifted(tiptronic) to 3rd its at 2.3psi but sometimes instead of gaining boost it starts slowly dropping boost if I'm at half throttle. Is this all normal? I checked all the vacuum hoses, I don't see any leaks so I can only guess that it's the bov.

edit: I think I'm getting the hang of how it works, but its definitely the case that if you're holding consistent throttle the boost will leak out, it only holds and increases if you push throttle more.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> Is anybody on here bagged with a bottom mount kit? Planning out my second 2.5T build on a bagged mk6 golf and want to see if turbo will clear the axle or if I have to do something different with the suspension. The kit came with the car never installed, so I'm 90% there.
> 
> Pic of my old 2.5T Jetta (sold) and new mk6.
> 
> ...


With the C2 manifold you will almost certainly run into issues. I know on mine the axle is extremely close to the return line (~1" lower than stock). Its been a minute since I've been under the car, but you also may run into clearance issues with the turbo itself. With some modification I'm sure you could make it happen though. I think I'm doing rotors this weekend, I'll grab some pictures for you.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

mk6matt said:


> With the C2 manifold you will almost certainly run into issues. I know on mine the axle is extremely close to the return line (~1" lower than stock). Its been a minute since I've been under the car, but you also may run into clearance issues with the turbo itself. With some modification I'm sure you could make it happen though. I think I'm doing rotors this weekend, I'll grab some pictures for you.


Thanks! My 07 Jetta was dropped on coilovers about 1.5 inches and I never had clearance issues. I had the return angled such that it wasn't in-line with the axle. It's the compressor and turbine housings I'm worried about. I can sacrifice full dump height but I'd hate to have clearance issues at normal ride height. I'm determined to turbo this car, I just really like the air setup too. Here's what my Jetta looked like. Hoping to get a similar angle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

07k Turbo progression here ! New custom chargecooler fitted...


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> 07k Turbo progression here ! New custom chargecooler fitted...


Very nice Ben, I am impressed!
Hope to see car sometime.

Stef.


----------



## Speeddemon23 (May 26, 2015)

Nettozx said:


> Yes, I did get them to add a cat, but they made 2 bungs before the cat both next to each other.


For your 2012 mk6 how much did all of this end up costing you and have you had any issues after turbo boosting your car?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Very nice Ben, I am impressed!
> Hope to see car sometime.
> 
> Stef.



Cheers Stef. Slow but steady :laugh:


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Speeddemon23 said:


> For your 2012 mk6 how much did all of this end up costing you and have you had any issues after turbo boosting your car?


The kit(~$5000)+Audi RS4 Pump(~$225)+550cc injectors x5 with adapter(~$300)+UM Tune($1000-$300 discount for having previous UM tune)+Custom fabricated recirc dump for wastegate(~$400)+Install and tuning costs by FST(~$1300)+cost of catting downpipe and welded bungs on oil pan(~$225). So a bit over $8000 so far.

As far as problems go, I'm having some problems with the oil drain, I believe it is spraying hot oil under pressure, I just dropped off the car at JDL yesterday, here's some pictures maybe you guys can confirm what caused this sludge everywhere. Also I have red specs everywhere, I suspect its the red coil packs disintegrating.

Other than this problem, the car runs great and it's quite fun.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Found out where all that goo came from, front axle boot is busted.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

biggerbigben said:


> 07k Turbo progression here ! New custom chargecooler fitted.


oh my :laugh:
Which turbo did you end up using?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

HollisJoy said:


> oh my :laugh:
> Which turbo did you end up using?



One of these -


http://www.owendevelopments.co.uk/product/395/Owen_Developments_ODGT3582HTA/

With their motorsport upgrade -

http://www.owendevelopments.co.uk/product/393/Owen_Developments_M-Spec_Turbos/


----------



## 97VWG0LF (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm considering putting a turbo in my CBTA, preferably through the stage 2 c2 kit. However i feel I'd rather just buy the turbo, manifold, wastegate, and downpipe from c2, and buying everything elsewhere. any comments on how the stock 5 speed holds up? not looking to track it, just a hoon now and then. ive got 160,000 kms, (99,000 miles for the 'muricans) whats the highest you guys have gotten on boost? any other tips for a first timer?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

97VWG0LF said:


> I'm considering putting a turbo in my CBTA, preferably through the stage 2 c2 kit. However i feel I'd rather just buy the turbo, manifold, wastegate, and downpipe from c2, and buying everything elsewhere. any comments on how the stock 5 speed holds up? not looking to track it, just a hoon now and then. ive got 160,000 kms, (99,000 miles for the 'muricans) whats the highest you guys have gotten on boost? any other tips for a first timer?


I would steer clear of C2, their kit isn't the best quality and their customer service is poor (do a quick google). There are a few other options like JDL, Iroz Motorsport and 034? (not sure if theirs is still available). My advice is to spend the money on good quality parts. The only thing left from my C2 kit after 2 years is the intake, Diverter/wastegate Valve, and turbo itself. Their intercooler piping started to rust, the manifold cracked and the software is along way behind UM. You'll spend more fixing poor quality parts later than you would have if you bought good quality parts from the beginning. 



I've been boosted for ~40,000 km, 1 5-speed down. I took second gear out but the real weak point is supposedly the rivets holding the diff in. When I replaced the trans I also had a limited slip diff installed. Some pictures from the tear down:


----------



## 97VWG0LF (Jun 14, 2012)

mk6matt said:


> I would steer clear of C2, their kit isn't the best quality and their customer service is poor (do a quick google). There are a few other options like JDL, Iroz Motorsport and 034? (not sure if theirs is still available). My advice is to spend the money on good quality parts. The only thing left from my C2 kit after 2 years is the intake, Diverter/wastegate Valve, and turbo itself. Their intercooler piping started to rust, the manifold cracked and the software is along way behind UM. You'll spend more fixing poor quality parts later than you would have if you bought good quality parts from the beginning.
> 
> 
> I've been boosted for ~40,000 km, 1 5-speed down. I took second gear out but the real weak point is supposedly the rivets holding the diff in. When I replaced the trans I also had a limited slip diff installed. Some pictures from the tear down:


I did read about C2's service being poor. JDL looks to me like a good kit. Anything to stop 2nd gear from shredding itself?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

97VWG0LF said:


> I did read about C2's service being poor. JDL looks to me like a good kit. Anything to stop 2nd gear from shredding itself?


Nothing in my current budget unfortunately lol. There are options to upgrade the 5 speed though. Quaife makes a few different gear sets.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Finally motor build time


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Finally motor build time


Hey Ben

Nice picture! 
What size are piston and piston pin? Piston producer?
Is the cylinder head still OEM?

Good luck wih the mechanics!

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Hey Ben
> 
> Nice picture!
> What size are piston and piston pin? Piston producer?
> ...


Hi Stef,

I'm installing Mahle Motorsport 83mm bore x 92.8mm stroke w/9.5:1 CR and 21mm wrist pin, a set of DM Forged 144|22|21-S Connecting rods w/ARP 2000 hardware, Calico coated connecting rod bearings, TTRS crank with OEM bearings w/ARP hardware. Going to fit standard 07k oem head as nearly brand new.. my engine has done very low mileage. We think it was a test motor as brand new inside. We might fit valve shims, again undecided as not going to rev the nuts out of it.

On a side note the engine builder isn't keen fitting the larger TTRS oil squirters you recommended, prefers to have more pressure with 07k versions. What are your thoughts? 

Ben


----------



## zeppelin89 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

After my owning my faithful rabbit since it was pulled off the lot new in April 2007, I decided it's time to give the 5cyl some proper forced induction after 120k faithful miles. It seems that C2 Motorsports has discountied their turbo kits for this engine (which I thought was the most quality manufactured kit). I called up USP Motorsports for some recommendations for other companies to look into to. If you guys can provide any info. in my search I would highly appreciate it.

Thanks!
Zeppelin89


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think the only kit option left is JDL at this time. Most companies I think have dropped most anything 2.5 related because there is much demand or money in it for them. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Iroz easily has the best kits on the market. 

http://www.irozmotorsport.com/

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Hi Stef,
> 
> I'm installing Mahle Motorsport 83mm bore x 92.8mm stroke w/9.5:1 CR and 21mm wrist pin, a set of DM Forged 144|22|21-S Connecting rods w/ARP 2000 hardware, Calico coated connecting rod bearings, TTRS crank with OEM bearings w/ARP hardware. Going to fit standard 07k oem head as nearly brand new.. my engine has done very low mileage. We think it was a test motor as brand new inside. We might fit valve shims, again undecided as not going to rev the nuts out of it.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the answer Ben.

The oilpressure in my engine with the larger TTRS oil squiters is always >4 bar >2000/min. 
Idle its about 1 bar.
Oil: Mobil 1 New Life 0W40.
The TTRS and our enigines have the same oilpumps.
You should not be worryed about low oilpressure using the larger squirters and Audi isn't using them just for fun I think.

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Thanx for the answer Ben.
> 
> The oilpressure in my engine with the larger TTRS oil squiters is always >4 bar >2000/min.
> Idle its about 1 bar.
> ...


Agree with you. I will try and convince him to change them over.


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

This is properly an answered question on here but how is the JDL kit with the journal 5858? kinda want to run the 6262 but with a journal bearing i know it will be balls laggy. i had a GT30 with a billet wheel on my FSi and that thing spooled very nicely.

also, with the IE intake manifold, anyone have fitment issues with the JDL kit? don't know if the IE manifold throws the piping off that much.


----------



## zeppelin89 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone provide me some links to the JDL kit? I took a look at the IROZ website and all I see is a turbo kit for the TT-RS which is 600+ HP ... I'm sure there would be a way to make it fit in the rabbit but lots of internals would need to be changed and I'm not interested in having 600 horsepower on a FWD car. Thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

zeppelin89 said:


> Can anyone provide me some links to the JDL kit? I took a look at the IROZ website and all I see is a turbo kit for the TT-RS which is 600+ HP ... I'm sure there would be a way to make it fit in the rabbit but lots of internals would need to be changed and I'm not interested in having 600 horsepower on a FWD car. Thanks


https://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit/

Feel free to call the shop if you have any further questions  (480-269-6238)


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*no start after turbo install*

Hey guys, I finished my turbo install yesterday and I tried to start the car but it wouldn't start. It's getting fuel, and it has a good crank but it seems like there is no spark. Nothing shows up on VCDS. Car has a UM tune with pro maf. 
Posted the same question on Facebook yesterday but it seems like it went unnoticed so I'm hoping it gets a little more attention here. 

Thanks


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

My 07k turbo motor build is progressing. Bottom end is all done. Been a bit of a learning curve to this point. We had to drill out the mains/caps from the oem m9 to accept arp m12 bolts. While fitting the TTRS crank a lot of work went into reverse engineering to be able to balance the TTRS crank in the 07k block with aftermarket pistons/rods. Wont go into detail but all done now and fully dynamically balanced with my flywheel/clutch. Swapped to later chains, unfortunately I bought a TTRS oil pump but that doesn't fit, so 07k one went back in and just changed the drive wheel. it's good knowing all the hard work will pay off as should be able to handle some reasonable boost now....

Head is dismantled and has been skimmed. Some light porting etc then its back together it goes in a relatively standard spec. Will refit oem valves and springs at this point as i don't intend on raising the rpm too much over standard, plus the oem heads have been proven to withstand the extra heat so not worried about valve failure. I may amend my decision in the future but for now I don't think I need to go crazy on the power front, especially in a 800kg car!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> My 07k turbo motor build is progressing. Bottom end is all done. Been a bit of a learning curve to this point. We had to drill out the mains/caps from the oem m9 to accept arp m12 bolts. While fitting the TTRS crank a lot of work went into reverse engineering to be able to balance the TTRS crank in the 07k block with aftermarket pistons/rods. Wont go into detail but all done now and fully dynamically balanced with my flywheel/clutch. Swapped to later chains, unfortunately I bought a TTRS oil pump but that doesn't fit, so 07k one went back in and just changed the drive wheel. it's good knowing all the hard work will pay off as should be able to handle some reasonable boost now....
> 
> Head is dismantled and has been skimmed. Some light porting etc then its back together it goes in a relatively standard spec. Will refit oem valves and springs at this point as i don't intend on raising the rpm too much over standard, plus the oem heads have been proven to withstand the extra heat so not worried about valve failure. I may amend my decision in the future but for now I don't think I need to go crazy on the power front, especially in a 800kg car!


Looks so nice Ben, keep the good work going.

Stef.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Woohoo!
Go BigBen :wave:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Motor is back from JNL Racing. Massive thanks to JP for the swift turnaround and impeccable advice / engineering skills. 

I didn't hang about. Wanted to mockup everything. Glad I did as lots of puzzles to solve and plenty of plumbing to get on with before it all comes out again. It's going to be a busy engine bay that's for sure.





























It all fits.. just!!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Motor is back from JNL Racing. Massive thanks to JP for the swift turnaround and impeccable advice / engineering skills.
> 
> I didn't hang about. Wanted to mockup everything. Glad I did as lots of puzzles to solve and plenty of plumbing to get on with before it all comes out again. It's going to be a busy engine bay that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Ohh, very nice Ben. It looks great, especially the legs and shoes on the last picture!
When will/can you start the engine?

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Ohh, very nice Ben. It looks great, especially the legs and shoes on the last picture!
> When will/can you start the engine?
> 
> Stef.



You are the second person to mention my legs and shoes.. hahaha

This is a final mockup before I need to pull it all out again as I have some final amends to make to the chassis, firewall etc. I reckon I could get it started mid autumn. I'd like to try and get to the dyno before xmas. Goal it to get it on the road and drive it to Le Mans 2018.. maybe we should meet there?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> You are the second person to mention my legs and shoes.. hahaha
> 
> This is a final mockup before I need to pull it all out again as I have some final amends to make to the chassis, firewall etc. I reckon I could get it started mid autumn. I'd like to try and get to the dyno before xmas. Goal it to get it on the road and drive it to Le Mans 2018.. maybe we should meet there?


Meeting at Le Mans is a good idea. I would always visit this event!

Stef.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

*partial throttle issues*

Hey guys, hopefully you can help.

I finished my second 2.5 turbo install a few weeks ago and since day 1 I have had issues at partial throttle. The car will build boost, but actually SLOW DOWN and stumble until I get on the gas. I feel like it is boosting way too early. When I go to WOT it wakes up and pulls nicely all the way to 7200RPM, exactly as it should. At full throttle it runs great. At idle it runs great.

I have the wastegate spring set to 6psi for break-in. It seems like a fueling issue. I have checked all connections for boost leaks. All good there. No issues holding 6psi. No issues prior to turbo install.

Running 550cc injectors and UM turbo + SRI file.

Car is a 2013 Golf, MAP only.

My first step is to replace the fuel filter to see if that is the issue. 

I scanned it and there are codes for misfires on all cylinders though it has never popped a CEL. Thoughts? It really kills the driveability of the car. 

My last car was a 2007 Jetta with a C2 stage 2 kit and never had this kind of issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

What does your fueling setup look like? All stock?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah. All stock except 550cc injectors. I am actually thinking it is my BOV. It has a really weak spring in it so it is open at idle and closes very quickly. I shimmed it to change the rate and it seemed to solve it--except I got compressor stall from it being too close to solid height and not opening enough. I used a BOV I had lying around and it is isn't really tunable. I just ordered a Tial Q with a -10psi spring that should rectify it. I will report back with results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Yeah. All stock except 550cc injectors. I am actually thinking it is my BOV. It has a really weak spring in it so it is open at idle and closes very quickly. I shimmed it to change the rate and it seemed to solve it--except I got compressor stall from it being too close to solid height and not opening enough. I used a BOV I had lying around and it is isn't really tunable. I just ordered a Tial Q with a -10psi spring that should rectify it. I will report back with results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if there were any fueling issues then you would have issues at all times, SPECIALLY at WOT.

At iddle the BOV should be open. Try and check the BOV for the correct spring.


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

JDL stop making a 2.5 kit? noticed the link above is a page not found.


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

justsomevdubbguy said:


> JDL stop making a 2.5 kit? noticed the link above is a page not found.


They stopped in favor of ft86 production.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

Pure.Dope said:


> They stopped in favor of ft86 production.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Damn should've scoop a kit up before they were done with production. Should've known since they were pretty heavily discounted a month or so ago. Damnit!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> if there were any fueling issues then you would have issues at all times, SPECIALLY at WOT.
> 
> At iddle the BOV should be open. Try and check the BOV for the correct spring.


Update: 

-New tial BOV installed. Per the tial website, BOV spring is matched to vacuum at idle. Using 10psi spring it is closed at idle. Per tial, this is how it should be. 
-Replaced spark plugs with NGK copper gapped to .027
-Replaced fuel filter

She drives like a dream now. No more partial throttle issues. Much easier to drive around town without getting into boost. 

Now here's an odd thing: scanning using VCDS, no codes are picked up. When using a generic scanner, I get a permanent p0106 come up. What gives?

Also, fuel system shows not ready. Can't figure out how to set readiness. NYS Inspection is due and worried I won't pass...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Just check the fueling parameters in vag com while driving. I mean the pressure, afr commanded, measured, etc

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

mjb8482 said:


> Update:
> 
> -New tial BOV installed. Per the tial website, BOV spring is matched to vacuum at idle. Using 10psi spring it is closed at idle. Per tial, this is how it should be.
> -Replaced spark plugs with NGK copper gapped to .027
> ...


I had a similar tuning issue with the fuel system no being ready on my FSi BT. I think when i started deleting evap stuff it has an effect on it. Not sure if the 2.5 emissions system works in similar fashion

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

justsomevdubbguy said:


> I had a similar tuning issue with the fuel system no being ready on my FSi BT. I think when i started deleting evap stuff it has an effect on it. Not sure if the 2.5 emissions system works in similar fashion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Interesting. I haven't deleted any of the evap system...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

How much vacuum are you seeing at idle?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> How much vacuum are you seeing at idle?


About 18 in Hg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> About 18 in Hg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For your evap check valve, did you just install one between vacuum source and purge valve? Or did you do a second on that blue line running to brake booster? I'm having a hard time understanding where the T is needed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> For your evap check valve, did you just install one between vacuum source and purge valve? Or did you do a second on that blue line running to brake booster? I'm having a hard time understanding where the T is needed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


on my mk5, i installed a Y connector to connect the purge valve line to the EVAP line and then check valve between the Y and the intake manifold, since I had the IE SRI. 

On my mk6, the EVAP line goes to the brake booster (which is odd). so no need to do anything with that. It connects to the vacuum pump, which is isolated from any boost. Just a check valve between intake manifold and purge valve.

For future reference, on my mk5 I deleted the vacuum pump. the brake booster has a built in check valve already, so no need to add another one if you do that.


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> on my mk5, i installed a Y connector to connect the purge valve line to the EVAP line and then check valve between the Y and the intake manifold, since I had the IE SRI.
> 
> On my mk6, the EVAP line goes to the brake booster (which is odd). so no need to do anything with that. It connects to the vacuum pump, which is isolated from any boost. Just a check valve between intake manifold and purge valve.
> 
> For future reference, on my mk5 I deleted the vacuum pump. the brake booster has a built in check valve already, so no need to add another one if you do that.


Perfect thx. Yes I have the MK6 type that has an evap to brake booster and one through purge valve to throttle body. I too have the IE manifold but that doesn't change much in my case.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Just check the fueling parameters in vag com while driving. I mean the pressure, afr commanded, measured, etc
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Update: I think I was celebrating prematurely. As soon as I thought the issues were resolved, it is back. I can actually feather the throttle such that I am at full boost and not accelerating. Kind of like brake boosting but without the brakes. Not normal! Then I give it gas and it runs perfectly. 

I am borrowing vag-com from a friend. I ran some logs but couldn't find the parameters to check commanded AFR vs actual. Can you point me in the right direction? I'm not a regular VCDS user. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Update: I think I was celebrating prematurely. As soon as I thought the issues were resolved, it is back. I can actually feather the throttle such that I am at full boost and not accelerating. Kind of like brake boosting but without the brakes. Not normal! Then I give it gas and it runs perfectly.
> 
> I am borrowing vag-com from a friend. I ran some logs but couldn't find the parameters to check commanded AFR vs actual. Can you point me in the right direction? I'm not a regular VCDS user.
> 
> ...


What turbo are you running? I have the almost exact issue as you do. I have a UM tune w PTE 5858 and SRI. Running return style fuelling on 550cc EV14s and DW65V pump.

I've ruled out any possible hardware issues and at this point I'm focusing on the tune. One weird issue is cruising in 5th on highway my AFRs switch back and fourth from 14.5 to low 12s and it causes crappy mileage. Another issue is partial throttle control. It's very jerky with the boost esp part throttle high RPMs. Sometimes I throw misfire codes, sometimes CELs and limp mode.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> What turbo are you running? I have the almost exact issue as you do. I have a UM tune w PTE 5858 and SRI. Running return style fuelling on 550cc EV14s and DW65V pump.
> 
> I've ruled out any possible hardware issues and at this point I'm focusing on the tune. One weird issue is cruising in 5th on highway my AFRs switch back and fourth from 14.5 to low 12s and it causes crappy mileage. Another issue is partial throttle control. It's very jerky with the boost esp part throttle high RPMs. Sometimes I throw misfire codes, sometimes CELs and limp mode.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Interesting. I am leaning towards the tune as well. I have a pte5431e and SRI. 550cc injectors but otherwise stock. Basically it is equivalent to a c2 stage 1 kit plus SRI. The tune is for 550cc plus SRI. 

I never had issues like this on my mk5 (BGQ with a MAF). I had other annoying things with the C2 tune but nothing that affected drivability like this. 

In my case I've never seen a CEL and never limp mode. Though I can't rev beyond 4K RPM with the clutch in, which is interesting, but might not be a UM thing. 

It really isn't much fun to drive. Very jerky like you describe. 

I'm running only 6 psi right now while I sort things out. 

For how much people rave about UM, I'm not sure I'm that impressed yet. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Interesting. I am leaning towards the tune as well. I have a pte5431e and SRI. 550cc injectors but otherwise stock. Basically it is equivalent to a c2 stage 1 kit plus SRI. The tune is for 550cc plus SRI.
> 
> I never had issues like this on my mk5 (BGQ with a MAF). I had other annoying things with the C2 tune but nothing that affected drivability like this.
> 
> ...


I think the 4k rev is normal. I also have MAFless MAP only. 

Have you been in contact with them on this issue? I'd urge you to if not. I informed them a few days ago and I'm going to send some logs. Maybe if enough people have this issue they'll do some digging into the MAFless tune file.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> I think the 4k rev is normal. I also have MAFless MAP only.
> 
> Have you been in contact with them on this issue? I'd urge you to if not. I informed them a few days ago and I'm going to send some logs. Maybe if enough people have this issue they'll do some digging into the MAFless tune file.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I definitely will contact them. What logs did you provide?


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> I definitely will contact them. What logs did you provide?


Measuring blocks 001, 002, & 031. 

Also I've tried 6psi, up to 18psi, and part throttle acts the same either way.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just sent Fred an email. Hopefully I can record some logs and Jeff can look at them. I know the tunes on the MAP cars are more hardware specific because there is no MAF to help make on-the-fly adjustments. Maybe every MAP tune needs to be custom to the specific hardware setup?


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Just sent Fred an email. Hopefully I can record some logs and Jeff can look at them. I know the tunes on the MAP cars are more hardware specific because there is no MAF to help make on-the-fly adjustments. Maybe every MAP tune needs to be custom to the specific hardware setup?


After doing some reading it seems like a bad TPS can be a culprit. How many miles are on your throttle body?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> After doing some reading it seems like a bad TPS can be a culprit. How many miles are on your throttle body?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Just hit 50,000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Just hit 50,000.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, literally 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

I posted about this over on the MKVI forums a few months ago but didn't get a response. Anyone who swapped their pump have problems with the fuel gauge stuck at a certain value?
I'm using the audi rs4 pump and the gas reads correctly from full to 50%, and it stops there, like it won't show any value lower than 50%. 
My mechanic has swapped the fuel pump housing and checked the fuel level sensor multiple times and also recalibrating through vcds and it always sticks at a different spot.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure.Dope said:


> Me too, literally
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have you gotten any info from UM? I haven't gotten to logging anything yet. Hopefully tomorrow. Reached out to [email protected] and he said to send logs. Hopefully we can figure this out. 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pic of my current setup. Just for kicks. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soneil (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi i'm new to the Vw Forums. I currently have a 2011 Jetta 2.5L SE. I was wondering what you guys think of me putting a Turbo from C2MotorSports on it. I was thinking of just buying a GLI or GTI but i like my little jetta. 

Also, when going turbo, can i go straight to a stage 2 upgrade or would i have to start with a stage 1?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, so I was finally able to get some logs to send to UM. I marked when the car acted funny and you can definitely see where the throttle position and % load don't make sense. For some reason, the car thinks there is much higher load than it should. So lots of fuel, hence boost. But with the throttle not open enough, it chokes. This happens mostly at partial throttle high rpm, where there shouldn't be much load at all. It is also has negative timing, which it does not normally do. You can also see that a WOT pull looks totally normal. I sent this to [email protected] 

My Engineering instincts tell me I am reading this correctly, but I'm not a tuning expert and may be way off base here. 

Is there something mechanical that could be going on that I am missing? This is my 2nd 2.5T build so I thought I had this all figured out. 

Bad:









Good:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you're reading it correctly. Given my tune acts the same way I'd say it's not mechanical. I'm going to run some logs when I get the chance as well. Unsure if related, but my AFRs are all over the place. WOT they are perfect, but cruising and otherwise they are all over the place and don't make sense.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

Update on my tune: UM was able to fix my part throttle issue. No more misfires, difficulty controlling the throttle, nor surges.

I have a question that goes out to everyone in this thread. Is cruise control useless on the 2.5 once it's turbocharged? For the most part it works great, but I do have an issue cruising where it wants to overboost in 5th if using CC going uphill, or if the load is great enough...generally only 65mph and up. AFR goes very rich and timing advance goes negative. Sometimes I have timing retardation as well (or timing pull/correction).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got mine fixed too! While I was there I asked Fred about CC. He said it is pretty much useless. Something about how CC works that isn’t compatible with the turbo tune. Especially on Manual cars it can’t downshift. Mine does the same thing. My old Jetta 2.5T was the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> I just got mine fixed too! While I was there I asked Fred about CC. He said it is pretty much useless. Something about how CC works that isn’t compatible with the turbo tune. Especially on Manual cars it can’t downshift. Mine does the same thing. My old Jetta 2.5T was the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Most important part of my UM visit:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pure.Dope said:


> Update on my tune: UM was able to fix my part throttle issue. No more misfires, difficulty controlling the throttle, nor surges.
> 
> I have a question that goes out to everyone in this thread. Is cruise control useless on the 2.5 once it's turbocharged? For the most part it works great, but I do have an issue cruising where it wants to overboost in 5th if using CC going uphill, or if the load is great enough...generally only 65mph and up. AFR goes very rich and timing advance goes negative. Sometimes I have timing retardation as well (or timing pull/correction).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's great news! I have been having a similar issue, but have learned to control the throttle enough to get by. I will definitely hit up FST to see if they can get me the updated tune. Thanks!!

Also, awesome to have another 2.5t jsw running around!

Peter


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

gugu1981 said:


> That's great news! I have been having a similar issue, but have learned to control the throttle enough to get by. I will definitely hit up FST to see if they can get me the updated tune. Thanks!!
> 
> Also, awesome to have another 2.5t jsw running around!
> 
> Peter


Yes hit them up. They will know exactly what you're talking about. Both me and mjb had the prob and got it resolved.

As I was gathering parts I followed your thread. There were a lot of helpful details so I thank you for posting it. At the moment I'm redoing my fuel system and a few things so stay tuned. Not quite prime time but close...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2012 Audi TTRS 2.5T*

So Santa came early this year! This spring when I took the Pasat buyback, I was looking at Audi TTRS and by the time the buyback took place the cars I was looking at where no longer available. All of the others ones at that time were overpriced for the mileage on them. Found a 2012 TTRS black, which was my preferred color with only 24,000km. One owner, never winter driven, garage stored beauty. Car mint, no dents, scratches or chips. Only drawback to the dealer in Moncton, NB. So stoked can't wait to pick it up. The MK3 GTI will be going up for sale this spring.


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

FYI JDL fabbed a few one-off 5 cylinder exhaust manifolds. Looks like there's one left. See their Instagram.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys. Thought I’d share the results of my build. Never seen anybody do a AWIC system so I went for it. I think it turned out pretty well. 

The first switch turns on the pump (Bosch cobra) and the second activates the WMI and aux fan. The fan is mounted behind the blue heat exchanger to pull air through. Totally stealth. The switches are set up in series so you can’t run the fan without the pump going. 

It works pretty well. Intercooler uses custom brackets I made that mount to the battery mounting points. 

Btw car is for sale. Build is done, time to move on! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 96jet08 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey guys, not new to the 2.5 community but pretty late on modifications. No one manufactures any kits for the 2.5 any longer, I have an MKV. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where one might get started ? I’m looking to start simple ~10psi on stock internals. HELLPP PLEASEE


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

96jet08 said:


> Hey guys, not new to the 2.5 community but pretty late on modifications. No one manufactures any kits for the 2.5 any longer, I have an MKV. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where one might get started ? I’m looking to start simple ~10psi on stock internals. HELLPP PLEASEE


Welcome to the 2.5T community.
Turboing the 07K engine is a good idea i.m.o., those engines are real power machines.
In my car it gives 400 hp and 500 Nm at 15 psi.

Unfortunately I am afraid I can't halp you, the engine is in a corrado and I am living in Europe.
Everything on my car is custom made.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

96jet08 said:


> Hey guys, not new to the 2.5 community but pretty late on modifications. No one manufactures any kits for the 2.5 any longer, I have an MKV. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where one might get started ? I’m looking to start simple ~10psi on stock internals. HELLPP PLEASEE


JDL will still sell you the hot parts kit (turbo, wastegate, turbo manifold, downpipe, etc.). You would just be responsible for the oil lines, intercooler setup, fueling, tuning, etc. :wave:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm selling my Xona rotor 8267 turbokit with tubulair manifold, Xona rotor 8267 turbo, Bosch 1200cc injectors(flow matched, output all 1235cc), intake pipe with coupler and clamps, and a Tial Q 50mm bov.
Everything brand new!!

Located in the Netherlands(ja Stef, ik ben het: Niels) but can ship worldwide!

Send me an email if interested: [email protected]


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

Has C2 stopped offering their 07k turbo kits? Their site is down, can't check to see 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomnomcarrots (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone still around? Or are there no more 2.5 turbos? Been looking into this and there's nothing recent or up to date.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm still here..
What would you like to know, or are you looking for a turbokit(if that's so, I'm selling my brand new big-turbo setup)


----------



## nomnomcarrots (Aug 15, 2018)

CorrieG60 said:


> I'm still here..
> What would you like to know, or are you looking for a turbokit(if that's so, I'm selling my brand new big-turbo setup)


I suppose I am looking for either a kit or an easy way to piece a kit together myself. The tuner I spoke with said they don't do any hardware, just software so I'm on my own for the actual parts. My mechanic told me to sell the Rabbit and buy a GTI, so no help there either. I did a quick search of your turbo, and that looks like quite the big set up. Is it all still brand new, and if so what's the reason for selling it? What price are you looking to get for it all?

Cheers!


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

nomnomcarrots said:


> I suppose I am looking for either a kit or an easy way to piece a kit together myself. The tuner I spoke with said they don't do any hardware, just software so I'm on my own for the actual parts. My mechanic told me to sell the Rabbit and buy a GTI, so no help there either. I did a quick search of your turbo, and that looks like quite the big set up. Is it all still brand new, and if so what's the reason for selling it? What price are you looking to get for it all?
> 
> Cheers!


I've send you a PM


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Picked up a mk2 Golf and I'm very interested in doing a 2.5L 07k swap in it. 

I'd like to turbo it either from the beginning, or down the line (still can't decide). There aren't many shops out there with turbo exhaust manifolds pre-made for these engines it seems, the SPA Turbo one seems to be recommended a lot.

My question is, are there any 2.5T mk2 cars out there with the SPA Turbo manifold? Curious to know how it'll fit (or if it fits at all) or if I need to get the JDL manifold or get one custom made... The JDL one is beautiful and there's a mk2 local to me with a 2.5T with one, but it's ****ing expensive.

I'm okay with piecing together my own setup, but want to avoid returning parts that don't/won't fit my chassis.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello! Just snagged a 2011 Golf im planning to snail it. Just want to say thanks to everyone here for lots of great info to help out!

Seems like parts are getting a little more challenging to get. SPA the only group making manifolds now?


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Hello! Just snagged a 2011 Golf im planning to snail it. Just want to say thanks to everyone here for lots of great info to help out!
> 
> Seems like parts are getting a little more challenging to get. SPA the only group making manifolds now?


Any luck on the build? I just bought a 07k BGQ, SPA turbo manifold, Garrett T3 T04E, & Vibrant intercooler. It’s going eventually into a 09 JSW. Trying to revive this thread.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Jdub337 said:


> Any luck on the build? I just bought a 07k BGQ, SPA turbo manifold, Garrett T3 T04E, & Vibrant intercooler. It’s going eventually into a 09 JSW. Trying to revive this thread.


Keep us posted! I ended up just buying a Golf R lol


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Keep us posted! I ended up just buying a Golf R lol


Wish I could buy a 2022 RS3. It’ll be fun to have a snailed 2.5 wagon though.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Jdub337 said:


> ...It’ll be fun to have a snailed 2.5...


I can say it it is amazing to have a turbo 2.5. It's not perfect yet but it does haul ass. Traction control can't even control wheel spin. Such an underrated platform tbh.


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> I can say it it is amazing to have a turbo 2.5. It's not perfect yet but it does haul ass. Traction control can't even control wheel spin. Such an underrated platform tbh.


That’s my goal for the family wagon. I might do a swap to the 85 Jetta down the line too. Did you delete the SAI or relocate it on your vehicle? Also, did you keep the stock valve cover or upgrade to IE, eurojet, or JAAATT valve cover?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Jdub337 said:


> That’s my goal for the family wagon. I might do a swap to the 85 Jetta down the line too. Did you delete the SAI or relocate it on your vehicle? Also, did you keep the stock valve cover or upgrade to IE, eurojet, or JAAATT valve cover?


My engine is the cbta variety. It doesn't have Sai (thankfully because United motorsports doesn't delete emissions components)

So far I've left it with stock intake and stock valve cover. I may upgrade, one day. 

I think I tore a motor mount so I've just ordered the BFI stage one kit.

I also got a stage 3 clutch max SMF about to go in. 



Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> My engine is the cbta variety. It doesn't have Sai (thankfully because United motorsports doesn't delete emissions components)
> 
> So far I've left it with stock intake and stock valve cover. I may upgrade, one day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. That’s awesome! Your car looks great. Unfortunately my wagon has the cbua & my 2.5t build motor is bgq. I haven’t stripped the bgq down to confirm whether it has a forged crank or not. The valve cover question I asked was because I wondered if anyone who went aftermarket had oil consumption issues.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Jdub337 said:


> Thanks for sharing. That’s awesome! Your car looks great. Unfortunately my wagon has the cbua & my 2.5t build motor is bgq. I haven’t stripped the bgq down to confirm whether it has a forged crank or not. The valve cover question I asked was because I wondered if anyone who went aftermarket had oil consumption issues.


Good question. I wasn't aware of any issues there but perhaps the lack of a PCV leads to it?

It's my understanding that the 150hp 2.5's had forged cranks. Mine being the latest, I don't have forged internals. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Good question. I wasn't aware of any issues there but perhaps the lack of a PCV leads to it?
> 
> It's my understanding that the 150hp 2.5's had forged cranks. Mine being the latest, I don't have forged internals.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It’ll be a plus if the old block has a forged crank. I read somewhere VW had scattered forged cranks in some but not all of the BGP/ BGQ blocks. I need to stop dragging my feet & just disassemble it already.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Jdub337 said:


> It’ll be a plus if the old block has a forged crank. I read somewhere VW had scattered forged cranks in some but not all of the BGP/ BGQ blocks. I need to stop dragging my feet & just disassemble it already.


I didn't know that! Is there a means to find them without opening engines? I'd imagine we can just grab one of those cranks and toss some forged rods and uprated pistons in for a fun high hp time?

Question: With IE Rods and aftermarket pistons, how much can we safely make on these motors? My next step is to grab a wrecker engine and start sourcing rods and pistons to build a mild engine. 

Would love to know what people are making on rods & pistons and what tune.


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll be getting DP Engine parts conrods for my 07k when I do my mild build. The worlds fastest 2.5l 5 cyl uses their engine parts.


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> I didn't know that! Is there a means to find them without opening engines? I'd imagine we can just grab one of those cranks and toss some forged rods and uprated pistons in for a fun high hp time?
> 
> Question: With IE Rods and aftermarket pistons, how much can we safely make on these motors? My next step is to grab a wrecker engine and start sourcing rods and pistons to build a mild engine.
> 
> Would love to know what people are making on rods & pistons and what tune.


I read that you might be able to tell whether you have a forged crank if the flywheel mating surface has a number that looks like 07k101e. Hank Iroz over at Iroz Motorsport knows a ton of information about the 07k and other VAG motors. There are others on 07k Facebook group that have valuable info as well. I’m still gathering parts, researching, & learning as I go. I’m planning a motor build with upgraded block & head internals. Some have said it isn’t necessary to upgrade internals unless your goals are above 400whp. My goals aren’t above 400whp but I figured just to be safe & do it now as I could always change that goal. Apparently cast cranks have no problem supporting up to 500whp.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

volcom06 said:


> I'll be getting DP Engine parts conrods for my 07k when I do my mild build. The worlds fastest 2.5l 5 cyl uses their engine parts.


How much are the parts you're getting from them?



Jdub337 said:


> I read that you might be able to tell whether you have a forged crank if the flywheel mating surface has a number that looks like 07k101e. Hank Iroz over at Iroz Motorsport knows a ton of information about the 07k and other VAG motors. There are others on 07k Facebook group that have valuable info as well. I’m still gathering parts, researching, & learning as I go. I’m planning a motor build with upgraded block & head internals. Some have said it isn’t necessary to upgrade internals unless your goals are above 400whp. My goals aren’t above 400whp but I figured just to be safe & do it now as I could always change that goal. Apparently cast cranks have no problem supporting up to 500whp.


When i was getting my UM tune on my car, the boost reference line to the wastegate melted and the engine spiked to 14psi. Fred at United Motorsports said that it was starting to pull timing due to knock and that is bad for stock internals. It was a super hot day that day and they were road logging then letting it heatsoak instead of a cooldown drive.

Apparently these pistons dont like knock at all and are prone to failure if they do. Although, i've seen some guys on instagram running UM tunes to 20psi on stock internals and not blowing anything up.

I guess the real question is who has found the limits? Boost pressure is only one aspect as turbo sizing plays into how it hits and how the engine holds the pressures. 

I plan on running run it to 12psi and put 94 in and log it to see what the timing pull is if any. That should net me about 350ish which is enough until i find a wrecker engine to drop rods in. It'd be nice to have a mild 500hp build with safe internals.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

As a newbie to the overall VW community, I thought the 2.5 engine only came in non-turbo. Where did this turbo option come from?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome! Your right, they didn't come turbocharged but we've been adding our own to them and having some fun with them! People are starting to wake up to the engine and its power potential.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Welcome! Your right, they didn't come turbocharged but we've been adding our own to them and having some fun with them! People are starting to wake up to the engine and its power potential.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks. Good to know!


----------

